# Amplificador Peavey 1200 hechizo



## vlachocorrea

Escribio Ricardo73 aca. 





> Hola. Encontré en otro foro, este amplificador hechizo, esta la serigrafia y el pcb. pero ignoro los voltajes y corriente de operacion y la forma de conexión de los transistores y parlantes.
> Lo coloco a disposición de uds, para saber si alguno lo conoce y nos ilustra mas al respecto.
> Gracias.
> Ricardo.



Con un poco de tiempo saque el esquematico en base a la serigrafia y el PCB.

- La etapa de entrada de señal y ganancia es parecida, casi que la misma, de las QSC hechizas:

Amplificador tipo qsc 1800
Audio de gran señal (crest audio)

Ya que la entrada (IN) no va referenciada a tierra, es decir, balanceada.
- Los voltajes de entrada al igual que los anteriores amps. son de +/- 92 Vdc con corriente de 15 a 20A por canal.

Tengo ciertas dudas:
- como va conectado el parlante al amplificador?
- Donde van conectados los transistores de salida o de potencia en el esquematico?

Espero no infringir ninguna norma del foro. Como lo dejaron suelto en otro post, me tome la tarea de postearlo como es debido, para que la comunidad del foro aportemos nuestro granito de arena.
Gracias.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Los diodos del bias van al reves, porque sino lo que tendremos es un monton de piezas dañadas y $$$ perdida


----------



## FELIBAR12

El  otro terminal del parlante va al ct del transformador  pero me parece a simple vista que hay varias piezas al reves,seria recomendable revisar la polaridad sobre todo de los diodos que aparecen. no se explica en donde van los transistores de salida a menos que fueran los mje15032/33 que en este caso no deberian ser esos numeros pues no soportan tal demanda, porque el espejo de corriente ya esta (mje15030/31) solo basta montar unos trans de salida y ya como en el qsc.


----------



## jhon mulato

buenas tardes para todos

este amplificador fue diseñado por mi  cualquier duda yo los ayudos 

el sistema de salida es por centro de transformador 
y los transistores de salidad el emisor es tierra el colector es voltage


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola, no sabia que eras el creador de este circuito. 
Seria posible que nos ayudaras en el esquematico y en los pcb para saber como va conectado este amplificador a la fuente y a los transistores de salida, y poder finiquitarlo al igual que los otros aportes como son el qsc 1300, qsc 1800 y el crest.

Gracias.


----------



## vlachocorrea

Aca modifique la posicion de los diodos del bias. Analizando el qsc1300, me di cuenta del error de los transistores de salida, los cuales modifiqué.
Alguien me podria sacar de una duda ? . Los diodos que estan en paralelo a la resistencia de 1.5k/5w es zener? y cuanto seria su valor?. Podrian despejarme la inquietud?. Gracias.


----------



## aldemarar

este circuito tiene barios errores les dejo el circuito original y ojala jhon mulato coloque el que el hiso


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola.
Ya me falta poco para terminar la tarjeta del pv1200, de Jhon Mulato, tengo ciertas inconsistencias respecto a:
- Ubicacion y sentido de los diodos, 4 son 1N4934 y 2 son zener de 4,7v, al igual que los qsc1300.
- Alimentacion del TL072, este es +15v( +Vcc)  en el pin 8 y -15v (-Vcc) en el pin 4, pero en la tarjeta, serigrafia y pcb, del autor, esta referenciado en modo inverso. 
- De lo anterior inversion de los transistores drivers "pnp y npn", en la tarjeta.
- La salida para los transistores de potencia son las marcadas como CEB y CBE, el colector a +/- Vcc, segun el caso y, los emisores a GND ó CT del transformador.
Sigamos adelante con este proyecto.
Cualquier sugerencia, correción o anotacion del circuito es bienvenida.
Gracias.
Vladimir.

Anexo esquematico de Amp Peavey PV1200 que consegui en la red.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

pero por lo que veo en la foto tienes un error, las resistencias limitadoras de los diodos zener segun el esquematico son de 4.7K o 4K7 y las que tu tienes son de 4R7 o 4.7 ohmios si pruebas asi seguramente se te quemara tu tarjeta.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ese circuito es muy parecido al QSC-1700 habra que escucharlo para ver que tal rinde, acuerdate que los driver de amplificador no se miden por que tanto voltaje soporten, sino por su estabilidad y su calidad de sonido, ademas el circuito no es complicado, podrias hacer tu mismo la tarjeta en un sofware como EAGLE, ORCAD o ARES. Yo podria colaborarte con la tarjeta hecha en Eagle del QSC-1700 con la que trabajo.

Animo, las cosas faciles casi siempre no valen la pena.

Cualquier otra cosa, timbra...


----------



## cevv

oscar podria publicar esa tarjeta (QSC 1700)...
Quiero retomar un poco l electronica.  He estado estudiando en el colegio y me habia retirado de los  proyectos electronicos.    Ahora quiero volver a retomar eso.
     Veo  que han colaborado mucho ultimamente.  Los felicito! El foro ha crecido mas de lo que yo esperaba!.


----------



## vlachocorrea

Gracias, Oscar Monsalvo por la anotación, cai en cuenta del error que habia cometido.
Ya termine finalmente 100% la tarjeta,  ahora es cosa de probarla.
Aca esta para que comenten de cualquier error que haya cometido.
Gracias y espero que este proyecto haya sido de su agrado.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> Los diodos del bias van al reves, porque sino lo que tendremos es un monton de piezas dañadas y $$$ perdida



No es cierto. Están bien en el primer diagrama.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> FELIBAR12 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los diodos del bias van al reves, porque sino lo que tendremos es un monton de piezas dañadas y $$$ perdida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es cierto. Están bien en el primer diagrama.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Ese primer diagrama esta mal polarizado,yo cometi ese mismo error una ves y me costo $$$$$$$$$$$$ por favor hay que retomar teoria de amplificador clase b y ab,miren cualquier amplificador en clase b y lo veran.
Esta el qsc 1300 e peavey1200, el melody400 del foro en modo darlington y muchos otros. mucho cuidado con eso!despues no digan que no se les aviso! 
Por si hay dudas miren este diagrama que estaba ya en el foro pero lo subo aqui otra vez. hay diodos para el bias en un sentido que hay que respetar y diodos para otras funciones. Es mas,  aldemarar tambien noto ese error y subio otro amp peavey(el 1.3k) que es el que mas se parece. 
ahh y un dato importante: no se confien de los diagramas peavey,algunos son alterados para que no se les pueda copiar, yo tengo varios con muchos despistes.Transistores invertidos con numeros que corresponden a su complementario, integrados que en el equipo son por ejemplo dos operacionales dentro de un encapsulado y aparecen como dos operacionales separados, conexiones absurdas,etc, etc. ya uno por la experiencia que ha tenido con los aparatos peavey se ha dado cuenta de todo eso.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Fijate que si los diodos estuvieran como en el 2º diagraba, habría un hermoso cortocircuito desde +Vcc hasta -Vcc


----------



## FELIBAR12

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Fijate que si los diodos estuvieran como en el 2º diagraba, habría un hermoso cortocircuito desde +Vcc hasta -Vcc


sera cierto? que me dicen de esta imagen de un amplificador clase b quien tiene la razon?

para mi eso es ta re mal! ya si lo quieren montar asi pues alla ustedes. en la practica se daran cuenta de cual es la polaridad correcta yo solo les di mi opinion y la que me ha trabajado por años sin errores. 
Usen un simulador de circuitos y salen de la duda.si obtienen una hermosa onda sinusoidal a la salida pues bien pero sino entnoces ya saben que es.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Eso que pasaste vos está bien, pero el diagrama no es así. En el tuyo hay resistencias que limitan la corriente, es una polarización simple.
En el otro diagrama no. Veamos el recorrido desde +Vcc hasta -Vcc: 2 zeners de 4,7V en inversa y 4 diodos en directa y una pequeña resistencia de 10 ohms.
4,7V x 2 + 0,7V x 4 = 12,2V. Eso es lo que cae en los diodos. La diferencia con la fuente cae toda en la resistencia de 10 ohms.
Supongamos una fuente nada elevada, de 15+15V. Serían (30V-12,2V)/10 ohms = 1,78A
Para ser una corriente de polarización me parece algo elevada ¿verdad?
Supongamos que no, que sea cierto. Calculemos la potencia que disiparían los zeners:
1,78A x 4,7V = 8,4W. ¿No parece elevado?

Esto hablando sólo de la corriente de polarización. Ahora analicemos las tensiones. En las bases de los excitadores vamos a tener siempre la misma tensión fija!

No justifiques lo que marco en este diagrama con teoría de polarizaciones distintas, ya que justamente, son distintas!
No voy a armar este circuito, pero aconsejo al que lo arme, si no está convencido, que simule el resultado. O simplemente monte los componentes sin analizar el diagrama.


----------



## FELIBAR12

voy a simularlo para comprobar lo que vos dices de todas formas por mas que tenga muchas cosas sigue siendo una configuracion clase b.si la señal ingresa en el nodo que une un diodo con otro  se monta como la imagen que subi.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> voy a simularlo para comprobar lo que vos dices de todas formas por mas que tenga muchas cosas sigue siendo una configuracion clase b.si la señal ingresa en el nodo que une un diodo con otro  se monta como la imagen que subi.



Ok. Es posible que haya otros errores, así que si lo armás como yo digo y falla, armalo como vos decís para ver qué pasa.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Estoy de acuerdo con felibar12, para mi el segundo diagrama es el que funciona, ya que este circuito se parece muchisimo al qsc-1700.

ahh y hablando de el, aqui esta lo que le prometi a mi amigo vlachocorrea, disculpen mi demora...


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Changos.  
No hay que analizar circuitos por similitud.
Al final busqué el QSC1700 del que tanto hablan y tiene resistencias de polarización como corresponde, cosa que no tiene el publicado acá.
Si se tomaran el trabajo de leer mi comentario anterior y mirar los diagramas se notaría la diferencia.
No hay que simular nada. Basta ver el circuito e imaginar las tensiones en las bases de los excitadores e imaginar a los 20 transistores de potencia echando humo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues si es mucho el problema armenlo y prueben la forma correcta de conexion sin hacer tantas especulaciones, o armen el peavey original pv1200.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Porque no le preguntamos a jhon mulato, el dijo que habia sido el creador de este circuito...


----------



## Francisco Galarza

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> armenlo y prueben la forma correcta de conexion sin hacer tantas especulaciones



Así se diseñan los grandes productos, probando "a ver si funciona..." sin hacer cálculos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pero compadre, para mi la forma "correcta" de funcionamiento es la segunda y tu dices que no, sin haberlo montado, es que solo mirando el esquematico se ve que eso es un corto seguro, ademas no me gusta el circuito de polarizacion de este amplificador, para que se acabe la discusion sin quemar nada, lo voy a simular y despues les digo que obtuve.

Gracias por el interes... estamos para colaborarnos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

por ahi me  tome la molestia de simularlo en multisim 10 y cuando di play,automaticamente se creo un informe con un sin fin de fallas!
pese a eso inverti la polaridad solo de los diodos del bias y ya por lo menos arranca la simulacion pero no produce nada util a la salida.(o sera que me equivoque?) de todas formas del dicho al hecho ,hay mucho trecho!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Simule el susodicho esquematico en proteus 7 y con este circuito obtube una onda senoidal amplificada a la salida, el error estaba en que los diodos que estan en los colectores de los drivers no son zener si no diodos de proposito general, ya que al colocarles los zener seguramente una exploxion bien buena hubiera ocurrido en la vida real, en conclusion, todos teniamos la razon...


----------



## llvllatador

Hola a todos, Estoy interesado en fabricar este amplificador Peavey... haber si alguien me pasa el circuito ya probado y funconando, ya que en el foro lei muchas contradicciones... Haber si alguien me puede ayudar. Jhon MUlato lei que tu eres el que posteo esto haber si me  lo pasas todo ya corregido... Gracias de antemano


----------



## cevv

Amigo oscar monsalvo, Que tanto me puedes decir de la QSc 1700.   Que tal tu experiencia con ese amplificador.

SE ve muy prometedor lo que subiste y la verdad, quisiera hacerlo... Espero tu comentarios al respecto para darle play...
gracias de antemano y si tienes algunas recomendaciones con gusto seran recibidas!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Amigo llvllatador, puedes estar seguro del plano de arriba que ese el que funciona, en si ese amplificador es el mismo pv1200, lo unico es que le quitaron algunas cosas, yo lo simule y arranco enseguida, ademas proteus nunca me ha fallado, lo que se simula ahi y funciona montalo porque en realidad funciona.

Para cevv, compadre ese amplificador tiene muy buen sonido, lo he usado en bajos y medios y ha rendido bien, hasta en full rango, es muy bueno. sugerencias:
colocale unos pequeños disipadores a los transistores driver, el trimer que dice limits dejalo exactamente en la mitad de su curso y para cuadrar el bias ayudate con este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
si alguna cosa mas me preguntan, suerte y adelante...


----------



## cevv

oscar!  cual  es  la potencia real del amplificador?
trabaja muy bien en  dos ohmios?...
Podrias detallar la  fuente  que  usaste!...  acá  es un  poco  complicado hacer proyecto de este tipo, ya que los condensadores grandes son un verdadero problema!...
    Por  los momento tengo una fuente de +/- 75 Vdc.   Crees que pueda andar con un voltaje así.?


----------



## eduardsalas

vlachocorrea dijo:
			
		

> Aca modifique la posicion de los diodos del bias. Analizando el qsc1300, me di cuenta del error de los transistores de salida, los cuales modifiqué.
> Alguien me podria sacar de una duda ? . Los diodos que estan en paralelo a la resistencia de 1.5k/5w es zener? y cuanto seria su valor?. Podrian despejarme la inquietud?. Gracias.




r/ 4.7 v ylos que alimentan al integrado son de 15 v a 1w


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

cevv ese amplificador segun la hoja de especificaciones da 320w en 8ohm, 500w en 4ohm y 1000w en modo puente a 8 ohm, yo lo he cargado a dos ohmios y no he tenido problemas, eso si debes tener en cuenta la cantidad de transistores de potencia que le vas a colocar para cargarlo a 2 ohm, con la fuente de +-75v que me hablas anda bien puesto que con una fuente como esa es que lo tengo trabajando, puedes ponerlo a trabajar desde +-70v, para voltajes menores hay que hacerle algunas modificaciones en el circuito de polarizacion y retroalimentacion.

Para todos los amigos foristas pronto publicare la board de la PV1200 discutida en este post, tanto la original como la clon, dejenme darle los ultimos retoques y luego la publico.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Perdon.  Ni se les ocurra colocar esos zener de 4v7 en el amplificador, ya que al colocarlos la corriente de bias sube terriblemente llegando a quemar la etapa.


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola. Tambien termine las 2 tarjetas, la peavey 1200 de Jhon Mulato; gracias por la ayuda de Oscar Monsalvo para finalizarla, y la qsc 1700 publicado por él mismo (Oscar M). 
Solo espero tener un rato de espacio para poder conectarlas y escucharlas, y analizar su desempeño.
Aca las publico.
Gracias y buen dia.


----------



## trucoxteam

vlachocorrea dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Tambien termine las 2 tarjetas, la peavey 1200 de Jhon Mulato; gracias por la ayuda de Oscar Monsalvo para finalizarla, y la qsc 1700 publicado por él mismo (Oscar M).
> Solo espero tener un rato de espacio para poder conectarlas y escucharlas, y analizar su desempeño.
> Aca las publico.
> Gracias y buen dia.



Buenas noches amigo forista, me gustaria armar este circuitazo.... pero como soy principiante, me gustaria q si me puedes ayudar mandandome el pcb y y diagrama, ademas de explicarme como conecto el resto de transistores de salida...:! gracias de antemano!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, ya volvi, veo que estan muy interesados en el cuento de estos amplificador, ya saben cualquier ayuda que encesiten pregunten.
amigo vlachocorrea felicitaciones porque veo que ya casi esta terminado tu proyecto y si conectas todo bien te funciona de una. Una cosa que queria comentarles acerca de este circuito QSC que ya se ha comentado en otro post es:

1-Los driver se calientan bastantico llegandose a quemar si no se les coloca un buen disipador de calor, una de las razones por las que decidi implementar los c3856 y complementario, de todas formas estos tambien necesitan su pequeño disipador.

2-Cuando la vayan a encender por primera vez, (Con bombillo de 100w en serie) este encendera mas de lo normal por el consumo en vacio del amplificador y por lo cual se calientan los driver, pero no se preocupen por esto (Claro que hay que hacer el ajuste de bias), solamente ingresen audio, ya saben si es no balanceado manden a tierra la entrada negativa (-) e ingresen la señal por la entrada positiva (+), conecten el parlante y si suena bien (Sin ruido de fondo y un sonido limpio) esta todo OK, pueden quitar la serie y a tumbar el techo de la casa.

Aunque estas dos cosas se recompensan con un sonido excelente una abrumadora respuesta en graves y medios entre otras cosas...


----------



## jhon mulato

buenos dias publico la peavey 1200


----------



## matuuu

Hola es la primera vez que voy armar un amplificador de este tipo siempre hice con los transistores de potencia en la misma placa ... Haci que le queria preguntar a Oscar mansalvo como van conectados estos transistores ah tanbien quisiera utilizar un 2SC3264 o 2sc5200 y su complemento y que resistencia utilazan . y si tambien se usa alguna bobina en la salida para los transistorios de los parlantes ..si se podria hacer algun esquemita haci el es principiate puede entender


----------



## rodolfocc

jhon mulato dijo:
			
		

> buenas tardes para todos
> 
> este amplificador fue diseñado por mi  cualquier duda yo los ayudos
> 
> el sistema de salida es por centro de transformador
> y los transistores de salidad el emisor es tierra el colector es voltage




con todo el respeto  que mereces amigo  este amplificador es a todas luces un qsc  
y no creo que tu lo hallas diseñado ...por otro lado el artwork   puede ser tuyo pero  no deja de ser un clon  así que llamemos las cosas comos son (clones  salidos de ideas originales).


----------



## oZon

Hola 
oscar monsalvo

con respecto al QSC1700 en la parte la alimentacion segun el esquema se lo realiza luego de la rectificacion del puente, dime tu lo conectaste así o pusiste un filtro como cualquier fuente normal, estoy por armar este QSC por que lo simule y salio super, espero tu respuesta.

y otra pregunta puedo usar como driver el 2SC5200 y su conplementario?

saludos 

oZon


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola ozon, la fuente es como una fuente normal partida rectificada en onda completa, en el esquema no se usa tap central, pero yo prefiero usarlo, el punto medio de los filtros va al punto out de la tarjeta, es lo unico que debes tener en cuenta.

Lo de los driver, si puedes usarlos, lo unico es que esos transistores tienen menos ganancia que los 3856, a mi me parece mejor usar los 3856 con sus pequeños disipadores, ya si vas a usar muchos transistores en la etapa de salida, te recomendaria implementar una etapa de salida triple darlington.


----------



## alex cantillo

hola amigos me llamo  alex cantillo y los felicito por  publicar circutos  muy buenos espero q publiquen mas aora le pregunto a todos ustedes q tan seguro es este circuito de la pevay 1200


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Simulado y funciona OK


----------



## alex cantillo

hola oscar mira una pregunta sabes q estoy armando la pevay 1200 te queria preguntar algo por donde es la salida de audio de este amplificador a donde llega el punto q dice out al cenro de la tarjeta tambie? por fa hermano sacame de esa duda


----------



## aldemarar

por el sentro donde se encuentran los emisores es 0 y la salida de parlante es por el sentro de los condensadores de  la fuente


----------



## oZon

gracias por responder oscar monsalvo.

osea usaste otros capacitores en la fuente aparte de los que ya existen en la salida del amplificador?.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## alex cantillo

grasias por la respuesta amigo aldemar otra pregunta ya tu armaste este amplificadoor la pevay 1200 q tal te funciono saludos    

a mi amigo oscar monsalvo e visto q eres un buen imgeniro sigue haci  hermano para ti tengo la misma pregunta ya tu harmaste este amplificador q tal te parecio como rinde


----------



## aldemarar

ales no e armado ese circuito solo lo e estudiado debe sonar bien ya que es como el qsc y estos suenan bastante bien lo que tienes es que calibrarlo bien de bias y la corriente dereposo


----------



## alex cantillo

a ok  hermano y q amplificador me recomiendas tu para harmar por q  esto trabajando com una fuente de +83 y -83 voltios y quiero un montaje para ello crees q el QSC1700 sea adecuado hermano aconsejarme por fa saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo tampoco he montado el peavey, pero los peavey son muy buenos, para que no te queden dudas les puedo pasar el pcb del peavey original PV1200, Up's revisando los anteriores post me di cuenta que debi postearlo antes y se me habia olvidado (aunque esa clon se que funciona).
Para tu aplicacion con esa fuente el QSC tambien te funciona perfecto (Yo la tengo trabajando a ese voltaje con 12 transistores para 2 parlantes 18"), pero como te dice aldemarar debes cuadrar bien el bias y el I-limits.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas tardes Muchachos, Primero que todo pido disculpas por no haber posteado la board Peavey cuando dije , pero de todas formas mas vale tarde que nunca.    
Tambien les dejo los esquemas del Peavey y del QSC aunque se que estan por ahi, de todas formas formas los publico para que se guien en el armado de cualquiera de los dos amplificador (La primera vez que lo arme me costo, ya que la etapa de salida sziklay se diferencia de las comunes complementarias y cuasicomplementarias ademas que los colectores van a 0v).

Ya saben cualquier otra cosa pregunten.

Ahhh se me olvidava, el PCB es el del Peavey PV1200 original (El que esta en el diagrama adjunto), no hice el clon porque ya el amigo jhon mulato lo publico.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar que calidad, doy grasias a dios que existan personas como usted  sigue asi que despues bienen las recompensas


----------



## alex cantillo

el amigp aldemar tiene razon hermano siga haci saludes y gracias muchachos a todos


----------



## oZon

Excelente trabajo realmente se nota el esmero que realizas

te doy un concejo oscar monsalvo

al diseñar tus PCB's utiliza tracks mas gruesos ya que todos los que relisaste los vi muy delgados y no me convencieron y tuve que editarlos para poder armarlos, pero en si no modifique nada pues sigue siendo tu diseño original.

felicidades

saludos 

oZon


----------



## alex cantillo

hola amigo oscar disculpa tanta preguntadera hermano 
 pero es q es mi primera experiencia com amplificador de este tipo hay te va otra pregunta como calibro las vias y corriente de reposo de el amplificadorcador qsc


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ayudate con este post de fogonazo, esta muy bueno y te explica bien como hacerlo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html

oZon, lo del ancho de pista tienes razon y gracias por la sugerencia, pero ya se me ha hecho costumbre y como nunca he tenido problemas todas mis board son asi, hasta en amplificador alimentados con +-130vdc con anchos de pista de 2mm, ya que en la board no se incluye la etapa de potencia.  A veces engrueso las pistas que van a los driver finales pero de todas maneras nunca pasan de 5mm.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Un dia algun amigo tecnico en electronica me pregunto sin un amplificador cuasicomplementario se podia implementar con transistores PNP y esto fue lo que resulto, no se si alguno de ustedes se encarte con transistores PNP y no sepa que hacer con ellos, esta puede ser una buena opcion, etapa cuasicomplementaria PNP o negativa.


----------



## aldemarar

claro es lo mismo que el positivo solo hay que invertir la logica una ves hise lo mismo con otro circuito


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si, es sencillo, solo lo pongo por si alguien no sabe como hacerlo...


----------



## varactor

hola esta muy interesante y se que lo q pregunto suena a estupides pero no he visto un coment de esto los 1200 w supongo son rms ya q tiene una cantidad enorme de transistores 
les agradesco q me saquen de la duda


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Especificaciones del amplificador PV1200

http://www1.dragonet.es/users/musicasa/musicasa2000/pro-audio/peavey_pv-1200.htm


----------



## varactor

muchas gracias esta muy bakano pa darle caña toda la noche jaja


----------



## joam duran velasquez

me parece bueno el diseño de la board, lo delgado pues a criterio personal, lo que circula por los drivers  no es una cantidad enorme de amperios, donde se debe tener cuidado con el calibre de los cables es en los tranasistores de salida alli si deben ser gruesos.me gusta resoldar toda la plaqueta para que duren mucho tiempo( vean las cs 800) venian todas llenas de estaño en cualquier parte donde habia cobre,era recubierto por estaño y cuan buenas no son.....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Exacto joam, por eso las hago las pistas delgadas porque por los driver no circula una exagerada corriente que llegue a romperlas, lo que si se debe cuidar es al desoldar los transistores porque puede dañarse, pero eso es un caso extremo.

Sobre los cables gruesos, serian los de la alimentacion de la etapa de potencia y los de salida, porque los cables que van al driver tambien son delgados.


----------



## alex cantillo

hola amigo oscar monsalvo como estas saludes mira te tengo otra pregunta la entra de audio o audio in de el amplificador pevay 1200 es por condensador o es así como esta esquematizado


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

tal cual como el esquematico.


----------



## RALPH

Hola oscar , armaste el peavey 1200  y si lo hiciste cual es su corriente de reposo o  sus puntos de calibracion . de ante mano gracias


----------



## aldemarar

hola oscar , armaste el peavey 1200 y si lo hiciste cual es su corriente de reposo o sus puntos de calibracion . de ante mano gracias                                                                                                                              





			
				oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Yo tampoco he montado el peavey, pero los peavey son muy buenos, para que no te queden dudas les puedo pasar el pcb del peavey original PV1200,
> 
> compañero perdona pero deves leer el post antes de haser una pregunta


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola. Oscar Monsalvo, como estas. Hasta el dia tuve la oportunidad realmente de probar 100% la tarjeta QSC 1700 posteada por ud, ya la habia armado desde diciembre del año pasado, pero al fin sali de innumerables tareas menores y decidi conectarla. Tengo una serie de preguntas, que me gustaria que me colaborara para asi mejorar el desempeño de esta.
- La conecte a un transformador de 45+45 Vac, lo que me da 65+65 Vdc, con 4 filtros de 10.000uF/100v y un rectificador de 35A/400v, con 4 Q´s A1494 y 4 C3856.
- La fuente de entrada es un CD player y mi salida es un parlante de 18" de 400w continuos.
- El reostato de 2k (Limits) esta en la mitad y el de 100 (Bias), tambien esta a la mitad.
- Los drivers de salida A1492 y C3856 estan sin disipador, cuidando siempre que no se vayan a recalentar. 
- Los Q's de salida si estan en un buen disipador se tibian un poco, esto es normal.

Problemas:

- Cuando le empiezo a darle un poco de volumen, se calienta el driver A1492, mas que el C3856 (casi que ni se calienta), es esto normal?
- A un volumen fijo, el led clip comienza a encenderse y el sonido se distorsiona, y lo hace con cierta repetibilidad, como si fuera cada x tiempo y vuelve nuevamente el sonido sin distorsion como se espera que suene, que sucede ahi?

Agardezco que me guie para asi sacar adelante esta etapa de sonido, desde que la conecte se aprecia el desempeño espectacular. Felictaciones de antemano por este excelente proyecto.

Buen dia, espero prontas respuestas, o a quien me pueda colaborar le agradezco.
-


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola amigo vlacho correa, esto definitivamente no es normal, ya yo lo he experimentado lo que tu me cuentas con un amplificador que le hice a mi tio, lo que pasa es que el voltaje de la alimentacion de los operacionales se cae (midelo y te daras cuenta) y por eso suena asi feo, por eso me tocó modificarla para trabajar con menos voltajes ya que la fuente era de +-55VDC.

Como se corrige, trabajando con de +-75VDC, acuerdate que este amplificador se alimenta con 
+-90VDC y lo que esta ocurriendo es por el voltaje de alimentacion que tienes.

Yo la tengo trabajando con +-80VDC sin problemas.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

He estado muy ocupado en estos dias pero si tengo algo de tiempo subo una board de QSC para trabajar con menos voltaje para los que quieran disfrutar de este excelente amplificador a pequeña escala.


----------



## vlachocorrea

Gracias, Oscar. Por tu gran colaboración y ayuda. Espero por lo pronto conseguir un transformador de más voltaje para suplir los pormenores que estan ocurriendo. Esperare al igual por lo pronto la tarjeta QSC para trabajar con voltajes a lo máximo de +/- 70 Vdc.
Buen dia.


----------



## aldemarar

una solucion seria bajar el valor de la resistencia que esta con el zener para que no se caiga el voltage de los operacionales.


----------



## ricardo73

Hola. En vista de los ultimos comentarios, estaba ojeando el portal de la QSC y la MX700, y trabaja con 45+45 Vac. Tengo algunas inquietudes, acerca de este amplificador:
- Los trimmer de 2k, limitadores de corriente, segun he leido solo son para la proteccion de cortocircuito, influira mucho si los anulo o los coloco fijos?.
Agradezco la solucion a mi pregunta.

En respuesta a lo que he dicho aldemarar de modificar las resistencias, serian colocarlas segun el esquema del mx700:
- Las de 3.5k/5w cambiarlas por 2.2k/2w.
- las dos de 1k que le siguen por 820.
- Anular un diodo cerca al zener de 4.7v y cambiar este por 3.9v.
No se si con estos cambios esto funcionaria bien para trabajar con estos voltajes.

Alguien podria colaborar.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ricardo73, ese trimer lo cambio por 2 resistencias de 1k porque por aca es dificil de conseguir, no hay problema, si te fijas en algunos modelos de QSC, ese trimer desaparece y es reemplazado por 2 resistencias.

Tambien hay que bajar la resistencia de 680/5W, a 470/5W.


----------



## ricardo73

Hola Oscar Monsalvo, veo que estas bastante relacionado con el tema. Modificando lo siguiente:
_Modificar las resistencias: 
- Las de 3.5k/5w cambiarlas por 2.2k/2w. 
- las dos de 1k que le siguen por 820. 
- Anular un diodo cerca al zener de 4.7v y cambiar este por 3.9v. 
- Cambiar la resistencia de 680/5W, a 470/5W.
- El trimmer de 2k cambiarlo por 2 resistencias de 1k, si no se consigue._

Con estos cambios podriamos usar tu diseño del qsc 1700 a voltajes menores, como son 45+45Vac y menores?

Agradezco cualquier comentario.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, aqui les dejo las QSC series One, para que se guien haciendo los cambios, de todas formas mantengo la intensión de hacer una nueva board con los cambios propuestos para que sea mas facil la construccion, solo les pido algo de tiempo.

Ricardo73 yo creo que con esas modificaciones debe trabajar bien, de todas maneran los planos les serviran de guia.

Saludos...


----------



## MFK08

perdo por la ignorancia pero de que potencia son los circuitos posteado?


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

amigo oscar agradeceriamos nucho lo de la board


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola una tabla resumen de las potencias vs fuentes de alimentacion segun especificaciones originales son estas:

QSC Series One
	1080	1100	1200	1400	1700
8 Ohms	40w	50w	100w	200w	325w
4 Ohms	60w	70w	150w	300w	500w
+/-Vcc	34	37v	54v	76v	93v

ESpero les ayude  aclarar un poco el tema.


----------



## josesoto

saludos a todos  los  que participan  en el foro, hace 4 años nos robaron un peavey 2000 y  desde entonces no tube la oportunidad  te conseguirlo, la peregunta es si  puedo  elevar su potencia a 2000, atte jose soto


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola. En vista de los nuevos ajustes para poder experimentar la qsc 1700 con 45+45 Vac, me uni a este proyecto, la entradas esta aterriazada a tierra.

Realice los siguientes cambios:
- Las resistencias de 3,5k/5w por 2k/5w.
- Las resistencias de 1k por 820.
- Las resistencias de 5,6 ohms por 6,8 ohms (drivers Q's)
- Anulacion de diodo 1n4004 y cambio de zener de 4,7v por 3,9v.

Lo conecte al voltaje antes dicho y trate de ajustar por medio del pote de 100 ohms (bias) , los 
voltajes en las resistencias de los drivers, obtuve 0,26v en emisor de c3856 y -0,16 en emisor de A1492, respecto a tierra del circuito, por consiguiente se estan calentando. Este es el valor minimo que obtuve girando el pote de 100 ohms (bias).

Este ajuste se hace con carga, es decir con parlantes?
Estos valores estan bien o estan muy altos?
Como podria solucionar este detalle?

Aun no le coloco sonido. Segun lei el manual de ajuste del mx700, debe haber cerca de +/- 80mVDC en los emisores de dichos drivers. 

Gracias, esperando comentarios..


----------



## aldemarar

las bias se miden de base a tierra no de emisor a tierra (base de los driver)


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

amigo aldemarar hay varias formas de medir la corriente o tension de bias, una de ellas es medir la tension en la resistencia de emisor y asi saber la corriente que pasa por el...


----------



## aldemarar

jose soto si quieres elebar la potencia solo tienes que colocar mas transistores y un transformador de mayor potencia y si puedes subir las bias tambien, claro que puede aumenta un poco el nivel de distorcion


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Al bajar la corriente de polarizacion se aumenta la distorcion de cruce pero si nos pasamos de corriente la etapa puede calentarse mucho, aun sin carga...


----------



## aldemarar

se a lo que te refieres oscar pero eso es para medir la corriente de reposo pero el bias creo que es diferente yo siempre mido el bias de base a tierra y debe ser no mayor a un voltio. me gusta utilisarla a 0.5 a 0.7


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar la corriente de bias y voltaje de bias sirven para lo mismo, regular el consumo en vacio del amplificador, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que es mas facil medir los 0.7v de base a tierra que medirlos en la resistencias de emisor de 0.33Ohm o las de los driver, no se porque, pero con mi sencillo multimetro nunca he podido medir esa tensión y por eso cuadro los amplificador como tu dices.


----------



## alex cantillo

disculpen muchachos entonces cual seria una forma practica y fácil de medir la corriente de las vías y cuanto debe ser su valor exacto saludos a todos


----------



## aldemarar

alex cantillo dijo:
			
		

> disculpen muchachos entonces cual seria una forma practica y fácil de medir la corriente de las vías y cuanto debe ser su valor exacto saludos a todos


copañero no hay un valor predeterminado todo depende del circuito que estes utilisando hay circuitos que lo puedes dejar asta 1 voltio otros usan 0.7v. cuando dejas las vias muy altas puedes tener problemas de calentamiento seria bueno que vieras el tutorial de este foro puesta en marcha de amplificador


----------



## jairalfonso

Hola la verdad me gusta mucho los amplificador de potencia, veo que ustedes me pueden  ayudar  con una tarjeta de buena calidad y de potencia  
Le adjunto foto de un amplificador que arme de 1000w 
Gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola jairalfonso, bienvenido al foro.

El amplificador que hiciste se ve bien, quiero hacerte una pregunta: ¿porque usar tal cantidad de diodos en el puente rectificador y no un puente integrado?, conozco varios amigos amigos que tienen la costumbre de colocar muchos diodos de 6 amperios en paralelo (He visto hasta mas de 20) y no se porque, si es mas facil usar un puente integrado.

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

0.7 vdc entre base y emisor es el voltaje  de polarizacion minimo de un transistor de silicio(bjt);0.3 para los de germanio,yo en esos amplificador ajusto midiendo el voltaje en las resistencias de emisor de los driver's y obtengo buen sonido y buen desempeño a nivel de temperatura,sin problema alguno, esos 0.7 voltios de base a emisor son necesarios para que el transistor de silicio entre a conducir, con menos no lo podria hacer correctamente


----------



## jairalfonso

Hola Oscar Monsalvo, 

la verdad yo he trabajado con puente integrado con un voltaje de 90+90 30 A y se han quemado, y un amigo me recomendó que trabajara con diodos de 6 A porque regulaba mas la corriente y hasta ahora no he tenido problema,

Claro lo que tú dice es cierto  es mejor trabajar con 2 puente integrado que con 12 diodos de 6 A así luce más la tarjeta

Amigo yo tengo un transformador de 63+63V Por 36A  si rectificar  quiero que me ayudaran a montarle un tarjeta que tenga buena  potencia y calidad de sonido 

Gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Al diseñar cualquier sistema de audio una de las cosas que debes hacer es dimensionar los componentes para que te soporten las condiciones de trabajo entre estas esta hayar la corriente que circulara por el puente, si no haces este calculo siempre se te quemaran.

Precisamente estoy en la contruccion de un amplificador con caracteristicas parecidas a las tuyas, 66+66VAC en vacio, corriente RMS de 24 Amperios (alambre calibre 8) y el driver que voy a usar es el Rot Elliot 1500, busca en el foro por ahi anda el esquematico, aunque ahi varios amplificador que te soportan esa tension de alimentacion, esta el QSC-1700, el Master 3600 entre otros, busca en el foro ahi varios que te pueden servir.

ahhh, si quieres ver fotos del amplificador que te hable:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-500w-800w-1000w-and-2200w-mosfet-clase-ab-12750/


----------



## jairalfonso

Hola óscar
Disculpa la pregunta pero de dónde eres


----------



## jairalfonso

Hola Oscar 
Que transistor me recomiendas para trabajar con ese voltaje

Gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

jairalfonso dijo:
			
		

> Hola óscar
> Disculpa la pregunta pero de dónde eres



Orgullosamente Colombiano, de la tierra del Cacique Upar Valledupar, que viva mi tierrita  



			
				jairalfonso dijo:
			
		

> Hola Oscar
> Que transistor me recomiendas para trabajar con ese voltaje



Bueno amigo, ahi muchas referencias, la que uses depende de la disponibilidad en tu ciudad y del dinero que tengas para comprar, por ejemplo, si usas los 2SC3858 y complementario te quedarian justicos en tension Vce (tension colector - emisor) ya que estos soportan 200V y en tu amplificador con +-90V aparecerian picos de Vce cercanos a 180V, yo los usaria seguro hasta +-95VDC.

Estan tambien los 2SC5200 y complementario, pero me comentaron por ahi que los estan falsificando y muy bien tanto que es muy dificil deferenciarlos.

tambien estan los MJL21194 y complementario, estos son muy buenos pero son mas costosos.

Saludos


----------



## jairalfonso

Hola óscar

Amigo ya tengo todo comprado para armar el amplificador quiero saber si puedo trabajar con 2 tarjeta peavey 1200 para 32 transistores 2SC3858 Y A1494, con voltaje de 92+92

Gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno, te cuento que la peavey que subi a este tema trabaja con +-75V segun las especificaciones del fabricante.

Dejame revisar y te cuento.

Saludos.


----------



## jairalfonso

Hola oscar

Pues que otra tarjeta me recomiendas

Gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Usa la roth elliot 1500, o la master 3600, busca el post crest audio y ahi la encontraras


----------



## jairalfonso

Oscar la verdad la máster 3600 la veo complicada por la entrada de corriente, porque  mi transformador es 
de 63 o 63 + 63 o 63 AC 

Veo que usted es muy experto en el teme de amplificador recomiéndeme una que este bien armada y segura claro que sea para potencia 

Gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

hola jairalfonso, la master la puedes armas sin los inyectores con +-90VDC

El amplificador clon peavey que se discutio en este mismo post o puedes armarte tambien la QSC1700 que subi hace tiempo

la rot elliot 1500, este te sirve hasta +-130VDC, por ahi esta el esquema pero te tocaria hacer el PCB porque por los problemas de copyright no se pueden pasar por este medio el PCB de este amplificador.

Si algo me avisas, pero antes buscalos en el foro y me cuentas.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

compañero jairo te recomiendo una targeta sencilla si no tienes mucha experiencia como por ej. la famosa zener o tambien la llaman sansui, yo tengo una sonando con 96v+- y no e tenido ningun problema o tambien puede ser la pioner


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar, que zener hiciste, porque tengo entendido que esta trabaja bien hasta +-80V.


----------



## aldemarar

la misma que todos armamos solo que yo la modifique para que trabaje com mas voltage,ya la e probado asta con 96v+- y trabaja bien sin problema


----------



## jairalfonso

Hola óscar esta es la peavey que está en el mensaje 27, la verdad me parece muy bien la voy armar

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

hola jair, armala y luego nos cuentas como te quedo.

Saludos.


----------



## stewin

Hola amigos les mando una pagina con formulas para el calculo de transformadores mayores de 1000VA espero que les sirva para la fabricación de los proyectos

http://www.aurover.com.ar/clconline/conscalctraf.htm#1


----------



## alex cantillo

hola amigo aldemarar como esta quisiera que  posteara la sunsui modificada para trabajar con los +90 y -90 voltios por favor de verdad la quiero armar te lo agrade seria de verdad 


a y saludos al señor  oscar espero algún día saber tanto como todos ustedes


----------



## erick xavier

que fuente de alimentacion utilizo para qsc 1700 .....les agradecerias si no es mucha molestia


----------



## alex cantillo

yo  tengo una trabajando con una fuente de +93 y -93 a 45 amp y suena perfecto espero que te haya servido el aporte


----------



## erick xavier

pero la qsc 1700 es de +90 y -90?
agradeceria una respuesta


----------



## Mendez

buenas, estuve siguiendo este post hace un tiempo. Yo tengo una potencia pv1200 para reparar, antes la agarro otro tecnico y le cambio todos los transistores por otros que nada que ver con los originales. Yo no puedo conseguir los originales, no se si alguien sabe las caracteristicas de los mismos o conoce los reemplazos, le agradeceria.


----------



## eduardsalas

Mendez dijo:
			
		

> buenas, estuve siguiendo este post hace un tiempo. Yo tengo una potencia pv1200 para reparar, antes la agarro otro tecnico y le cambio todos los transistores por otros que nada que ver con los originales. Yo no puedo conseguir los originales, no se si alguien sabe las caracteristicas de los mismos o conoce los reemplazos, le agradeceria.




utiliza el A1668 Y C4382, para la potencia 2sc3858 y 2sa 1494


----------



## Mendez

que tal eduardsalas, gracias por tu respuesta, despues de el tiempo que paso crei que nadie responderia, comento que utilice los transistores de exitacion originales y para la salida de potencia los MJ15003 y MJ15004, hasta ahora no he podido reparar la potencia y me aparece un problema raro para mi, al conectar la potencia en serie con una lampara, la potencia enciende bien segun parece, y cuando inyecto señal en la entrada, distorciona mucho en la salida y sin potencia, la desconecto, saco los transistores de potencia y alguna estan abiertos y otros en cortocircuito, pero en ningun momento la lampara se encendio al maximo, no entiendo el porque de esto, si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria, saludos


----------



## cevv

Mendez  aparte del problema posiblemente tus transistores no son originales...  ayudate con esto:  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/


----------



## Mendez

Hola cevv. Sabes que despues de escribir ese mensaje me puse a leer ese post. me fui corriendo a ver mis transistores y me puse a desarmarlos. los malditos eran falsos, sobretodo los MJ15003 porque desarme un MJ15004 y no lo parecia. yo compre el par complementario en la misma casa, pero me parecio raro que los 003 eran motorola aunque tenian fecha 9606 pero parecian bastante nuevos, aparte el encapsulado (TO3) tenia pansita y no como los 004 que eran planos. 
la potencia tenia dos transistores de salida de cada lado que estaban bien, la probe con esos pero sigue teniendo el mismo problema, no amplifica y distorciona que da calambre.
gracias por tu respuesta. Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Por acá tenés un poco de data sobre los 15003/4 y fotos de originales (no abiertos porque no los quemé: es casi imposible hacerlo).

¿Podés postear fotos de los transistores que estás usando?

Saludos


----------



## Mendez

hola cacho, no tuve tiempo de sacarles foto. Para mas tarde las saco y las subo, tengo una duda, en la lista de componentes que viene con el diagrama figuran los transistores que son de 3 Amp por 100 volts o algo asi, yo creo que no hay problema con que le ponga los MJ15003/4 no? gracias. Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Si los originales son bipolares simples de 3A/100V, los 15003/4 los reemplazan y los exceden. No hay problema.

No tengo en la cabeza el esquema que estás armando, así que no te puedo decir mucho sobre reemplazos o posibles fallas. Si ponés el enlace a donde está será más simple.
Mientras, esperemos las fotos (si tenés  quemados, abrí uno de cada uno para verlos por adentro).

Saludos


----------



## Mendez

Hola cacho, yo no estoy armando ningun esquema, yo tengo una potencia peavey pv1200 que se le quemo un canal y la quiero reparar. me estoy guiando con el diagrama que subio el amigo oscar monsalvo, le cambie practicamente todos los transistores, los mps 6531 y 6533, los sje 6018 y 6019 que los reemplaze por los mje 340 y 350 y despues los exitadores 70471180 y 70481180 que los compre originales, bah, segun el vendedor esos son originales de peavey y me costaron 40 pesos cada uno. despues los de potencia de salida que tenia sanitos 2 70473180 y 2 70483180, cambie el triac de salida, el sac187 que lo reemplaze por el tic226, despues habian unas resistencia quemadas y algunos diodos en corto que tambien los cambie. Te cuento, arme de nuevo todo con los transistores que te nombré, conecte la potencia con una lamparita de 40 watts en serie para no quemar nada, la enciendo y todo bien, el consumo es bajo y al parecer nada entra en corto, el problema viene cundo le inyecto audio, a bajo volumen (5 watts) se escucha mas o menos, pero le aumento y empieza a distorsionar muuuucho. es como si le faltara corriente, pero le puse con un foco de 100 y sigue igual, no llego a entender el porque. Espero que ahora si me puedas ayudar, desde ya muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Mendez dijo:


> ...me estoy guiando con el diagrama que subio el amigo oscar monsalvo...



¿Dónde está?




Mendez dijo:


> segun el vendedor esos son originales de peavey y me costaron 40 pesos cada uno.


 Bueno... Será que eso cuestan...



Mendez dijo:


> ...el problema viene cundo le inyecto audio, a bajo volumen (5 watts) se escucha mas o menos, pero le aumento y empieza a distorsionar muuuucho. es como si le faltara corriente, pero le puse con un foco de 100 y sigue igual, no llego a entender el porque.


¿Y el foco se prende con ganas cuando hacés eso?
Si no, la cosa no viene por ahí. La otra que te queda es conectarlo sin el foco, pero sería medio kamikaze hacerlo sin tener más  certeza de que todo está bien.

Saludos


----------



## Mendez

hola cacho. El circuito esta en la pagina 3 de este post. Los transistores esos no se si en relidad son originales porque no creo que la marca pevey los ponga a la venta asi nomas, pero hasta ahora no se me quemo ninguno. El foco se enciende solo al maximo solo cuando prendo la potencia y es por la carga de los condensadores, de ahi se mantiene en un consumo muy bajo aunque aumente el volumen, cuando distorciona lo hace con las senales graves, porque con las agudas no. Espero una respuesta mas concreta, gracias. Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Mendez dijo:


> ...El foco se enciende...al maximo solo cuando prendo la potencia..., de ahi se mantiene en un consumo muy bajo aunque aumente el volumen, cuando distorciona lo hace con las senales graves, porque con las agudas no.



Con el esquema y ese par de datos importantes vamos bien.
Si no se prende el foco quiere decir que no está "comiendo". Eso puede deberse a que la fuente tiene algún problema (cuando los graves piden corriente el voltaje se viene abajo), a que C105 o C119 estén en malas condiciones o a que U100B no está excitando correctamente a Q104 y 105. 
Si la fuente anda bien, a chequear los condensadores, y si andan bien a ver a U100B.
Si el integrado anda bien (osciloscopio y mirá la onda a su salida), revisá CR108, 113, 117 y 110. Eso es muy fácil de hacer.
Si resultan andar bien, seguimos. Supongo que todos los transistores que llevan la señal andan bien porque decís que los cambiaste todos. Si alguno no anduviera como debe... ya no lo puedo saber.
Sigamos: Revisá Q102/3. Si alguno (o los dos) está en corto o tiene pérdidas, le quita señal a las bases de los drivers Q104/5.
Si R112 no está en buenas condiciones, la señal no llega bien a las bases de la segunda etapa del triple Darlington de la salida (Q106/7), y si R171 y 174 no están bien, no llegan a excitarse los de salida. 
Si todo eso está bien, el problema deberían ser los transistores de salida en sí. Han de ser falsificaciones...

Más concreto que eso, no puedo ser sin tener acceso al amplificador ni a imágenes de los transistores ni la placa.

Saludos


----------



## eduardsalas

hay varios errores en el pcb, asi como esta si modificas los dos drivers el pnp lo colocas donde esta npn y cambias los voltages donde esta el + va el - y viceversa te queda mas facil. por que asi si miramos el plano mira que donde entra el voltage + estas enviando el zener de15v a la inversa y logicamente filtro..


----------



## Mendez

Buenas, muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Saludos


----------



## cevv

Hola Mendez podrías subir una foto de lo que has hecho...
Ah de que voltaje es el C120 (10pf)... En la QSC que habia hecho el año pasado tuve un problema parecido... Tienes que colocar el condensadorcito de minimo como 100v.
Saludos!


----------



## Mendez

hola cevv. Yo no estoy armando ningun circuito, yo tengo una potencia pv1200 y se le quemo un canal, yo quiero repararlo pero tengo problemas, hace un rato la conecte sin la lampara en serie y ya no distorciona, ahora tiene como una oscilacion, algo asi como que subiria y bajaria el volumen, no se porque, yo pienso que debe ser algun condensador. revise y todos los transistores estan bien. la verdad que no puedo der la señal con osciloscopio porque no lo tengo, ya que no soy tecnico, solo lo hago por hobby. saludos


----------



## Cacho

Vamos por lo más simple entonces, Mendez.

Primero que nada, sacales fotos a tus transistores de salida (los 15003 y 4) y ponelas para ver si son falsos.

Revisá la fuente. Medí que voltaje está entregando de alterna el transformador y hacé una inspección muy concienzuda del puente rectificador y de los condensadores de filtrado (C105, 108, 115 y 119). Si el puente muestra daños o se calienta mucho, o alguno de los condensadores está hinchado, ahí hay un problema. Inclusive, si son medio viejos es posible que estén secos y eso se nota sólo al medirlos. En caso de dudas, sacalos y reemplazalos *sólo para probar* por otros de menor capacidad pero la misma tensión. Si el otro canal anda bien podés intercambiar los condensadores para probar.

Medí también la tensión de continua que queda después del rectificado. Debería ser la de alterna multiplicada por 1,41. Según el esquema, +-75V.
Si todo eso se cumple no podemos descartar que haya un problema ahí, pero sería muy raro. Supongamos que anda bien.

Siguiendo, medí la tensión de alimentación del operacional. Pin 4=-15V, pin 8=+15V.

Si los voltajes dan bien avisá y vemos para seguir buscando.

Saludos


----------



## Mendez

hola cacho, te habia dicho que me habian quedado 4 transistores de salida originales sanos, 2 83180 y 2 73180, los mj no los estoy utilizando porque eran falsos. El resto de los transistores del circuito son nuevos, todo esta armado tal cual el circuito con la diferencia que en vez de utilizar 8 en la salida estoy usando los 4 originales que me quedaron hasta que consiga los mj15024/5 para reemplazarlos. Yo creo que eso no le afecta ya que no la he probado a maxima potencia ni con paralantes grandes como para que consuma mucha corriente. los voltajes ya los he medido, en alterna son 53 volt por rama y en continua da los 75 volt como indica en el circuito, los condensadores de la fuente no parecen estar mal porque cuando aumento el volumen el voltaje no cae mucho mas que 1 volt por rama. solo me queda medir los voltajes de los op amp. Te comento que cuando inyecto el audio se activa el control ddt que trae esta potencia, subo el volumen y el cono del parlante hace como si le inyectaria DC , pero es solo por un instante y ahi es cuando sube el volumen y vuelve a caer, a eso es que yo me refiero como oscilacion. Espero que me hayas entendido, desde ya gracias por tu ayuda. saludos


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, revisá los voltajes de los operacionales y si están bien saltá al DDT.
No tengo idea de lo que sea, pero si eso es lo que se esta encendiendo... Obviamente viene la pregunta: ¿Qué es el DDT? Yo lo conocía como un pesticida, pero adentro de un amplificador no se me hace muy útil...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

El DDT es una tecnologia especial de Peavey que evita la distorcion Blah blah, blaaa.
...
...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

Mirá las cosas de las que se entera uno...

Bueno, habrá que revisar que ande bien esa cosa del DDT, sea lo que sea y haga como haga lo que sea que hace.

Saludos


----------



## Mendez

hola cacho, jaja, esta bueno lo del pesticida. Yo tampoco sabia lo que era y mas de lo que dijo tacatomon tampoco se, pero la potencia tiene eso en cada canal, yo lo probe con el DDT del canal bueno y hace lo mismo, ya me esta dando bronca, no se quema nada siquiera pero tampoco funka bien, encima de eso no consigo los transistores MJ15024/5 o los MJ15003/4, sabes que fui a casas de la capital de jujuy y todos tienen los truchos, esos que ni el encapsulado coincide con los del datasheet. bueno, voy a seguir investigando, igual gracias. Saludos


----------



## palomo

Cuidado amigos con eso del DDT, esta prohibido en todo el mundo por la ONU, si saben que PEAVEY lo ocupa en sus amplificador capas que no se salvan de una buena multa. 

Ya en serio, esta es una tecnologia de correcion de señal patentada por PEAVEY, en la cual la señal de entrada es tratada de tal manera que evita distorcion o cualquier anomalia de esta, tiene la misma funcion de un epicentro de car-audio en la cual los bajos se les añade mas fuerza en ciertas frecuencias, aqui corrige toda la gama de audio, segun lei en un articulo.

Saludos


----------



## Mendez

saludos a todos, por las dudas alguien sabe en donde puedo comprar los transistores originales de peavey? son los 70473180 y 70483180. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## jgsonido

Compañero yesi, hice la tarjeta que tu diseñastes y no funciona y todos los componentes estan tal cual como esta en la pcb, que puede estar pasando.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

hola jgsonido, como asi que no funciona, explica mejor los problemas que has tenido para poderte ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## jgsonido

esta pcb no funcionó.

tu la probastes antes de subirla al foro?, por que a mi no me funcionó, en cambio la de jhon mulato si funcionó, pero me di cuenta que la tuya tiene varios elementos diferentes. comparalas y veras.

Asi es no me funciona, me puedes enviar un email a Normas de Participación, y te comento con mas detalles.

tambien me puedes agregar al msn Normas de Participación


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola jgsonido, invierte la pocision de este diodo, ponlo como esta en la imagen, cometi ese error sin darme cuenta, pido disculpasops: y te doy las gracias

Saludos


----------



## KERLY

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Hola amigo vlacho correa, esto definitivamente no es normal, ya yo lo he experimentado lo que tu me cuentas con un amplificador que le hice a mi tio, lo que pasa es que el voltaje de la alimentacion de los operacionales se cae (midelo y te daras cuenta) y por eso suena asi feo, por eso me tocó modificarla para trabajar con menos voltajes ya que la fuente era de +-55VDC.
> 
> Como se corrige, trabajando con de +-75VDC, acuerdate que este amplificador se alimenta con
> +-90VDC y lo que esta ocurriendo es por el voltaje de alimentacion que tienes.
> 
> Yo la tengo trabajando con +-80VDC sin problemas.



hola many hice un transformadorr de 30 amp. con voltaje de 70+70 AC y rectificado me queda en 99+99 promedio DC y tengo filtros de los buenos  en calidad de 100v/10000 micro, la pregunta es no hay problema con la tarjeta y el votaje que le estoy metiendo , y los filtros...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

consiguete filtros de 120V porque se te van a reventar, estan demasiado justos, puede que sean de buena calidad pero si sobrepasas su limite (subida de tension) se van a explotar, aunque hay algunos que tienen una pequeña tolerancia, pero es mejor no arriesgarse.

El amplificador te ira bien con esa tension, acuerdate de colocarle buenos disipadores a los driver de la tarjeta.

Saludos.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

aldemar megustaria saber que valores cambiar para  usar la zener con 93 voltios gracias por la respuesta


----------



## KERLY

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> consiguete filtros de 120V porque se te van a reventar, estan demasiado justos, puede que sean de buena calidad pero si sobrepasas su limite (subida de tension) se van a explotar, aunque hay algunos que tienen una pequeña tolerancia, pero es mejor no arriesgarse.
> 
> El amplificador te ira bien con esa tension, acuerdate de colocarle buenos disipadores a los driver de la tarjeta.
> 
> Saludos.



gracias oscar por la sugerencia , otra cosa los driver los voy a montar sobre el mismo disipador de calor  obviamente aislados y tengo pensado empesar con 4Q de potencia por canal y en cuanto el transformador... voy aver si lo desarmo nueva mente  y lo reajusto  bueno  ya es la 4 ves que lo desarmo... a otra pregunta los 4 q los boy atrabajar  acarga d e  4ohm  tu que opinas... en cuanto alos filtros  aqui no los encuentro... bueno hablamos


----------



## aldemarar

JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO dijo:


> aldemar megustaria saber que valores cambiar para usar la zener con 93 voltios gracias por la respuesta


 

para que te funcione con 93v hay que cambiar los transistores driver por los mismo que usa la crest mje15032 y debes aumentar el balor a la resistencia que alimenta el emisor del diferensial de entrada a 68k tambien hay una resistencia de 150 que ba en serie con diodo la bajo a 82 ohmios para el ajuste de vias usa un transistor con trimer  despues te subo imagenes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

KERLY dijo:


> gracias oscar por la sugerencia , otra cosa los driver los voy a montar sobre el mismo disipador de calor obviamente aislados y tengo pensado empesar con 4Q de potencia por canal y en cuanto el transformador... voy aver si lo desarmo nueva mente y lo reajusto  bueno ya es la 4 ves que lo desarmo... a otra pregunta los 4 q los boy atrabajar acarga d e 4ohm tu que opinas... en cuanto alos filtros aqui no los encuentro... bueno hablamos


 
Bueno, con esa tension para trabajar a 4 ohm no te servirian los 4 transistores, se te quemarian por sobrecalentamiento, minimo 8 y un buen ventilador para ir seguro.

Lo de montar los driver en el disipador principal es buena idea, para el montaje esta muy atento, acuerdate que la QSC tiene salida tipo sziklay lo cual difiere bastante de las normales tipo complementario.

Saludos


----------



## KERLY

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Bueno, con esa tension para trabajar a 4 ohm no te servirian los 4 transistores, se te quemarian por sobrecalentamiento, minimo 8 y un buen ventilador para ir seguro.
> 
> Lo de montar los driver en el disipador principal es buena idea, para el montaje esta muy atento, acuerdate que la QSC tiene salida tipo sziklay lo cual difiere bastante de las normales tipo complementario.
> 
> Saludos



te agradesco.... cuando empiese armarlo monto  imagene....


----------



## KERLY

KERLY dijo:


> te agradesco.... cuando empiese armarlo monto  imagene....



 bueno oscar  te cuento que hice la primera prueva de la qsc 1200w que posteaste en el foro en un documento de word y me fue un poco mal ...inicial mente hecharon candela las resitencia de 22 ohm 1w y se me quemaron los 2 Q de potencia. inicialmente la trabaje con la serie y todo normal, lamonte sin la serie y medio le halce volumen y bommmm
DUDAS:
1-el trimer de 2k lo coloque en todo el centro y la de 100 ohm tambien
2-la resistencia de 5w de 680ohm lareemplase por una de 600ohm
3-las resis de 3.5k a 5w las cambie por unas de 3k
4-los driver los reemplace por el 2SD401 y su complemento
5-fuente de 90+/90-
6-2Q de potencia el 2SC5200 y su complemento en total 2 por canal
CONEXIONES ?:
1- los colectores los mande a tierra de la tarjeta y al ccentro del trasnformador y filtros
2-el OUT de la tajeta lo mande al centro del transformador junto con el centro de los filtros o estoy herado ?
3- si tuviera las conexiones bien hechas pienso que no deberia haber problema asi trabaje con 2 Q de potencia, puesto que he trabajado este voltajede 90+90 con otras tarjetas y 2 Q  avolumen MEDIO y bien... y aca simplemente le puse un POQUITO de volumen y bom... ¿yo pienso que tengo un problema de conexion'? o sera algo mas ....
AYUDA GRACIAS


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

conectaste mal la etapa de salida y por eso te hecho humo todo . Debes tener en cuenta que tierra aqui no es la mitad de los filtros, ya que aca hay dos puntos de referencia y que estan a cero voltios y estan separados, uno es la salida y otro es gnd.

te dejo un pdf con el esquema para que veas como se conecta la etapa de salida, tranquilo, que la primera vez que la hice tambien me dio duro para hacerla funcionar.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/134418/ _ 
Saludos


----------



## KERLY

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Perdon.  Ni se les ocurra colocar esos zener de 4v7 en el amplificador, ya que al colocarlos la corriente de bias sube terriblemente llegando a quemar la etapa.



disculpa oscar  u otro el diodo zener de 4.7v es de la qsc 1700 que planteaste en un documento de word, porque t cuento que la etapa cuando la monto en la serie no calienta los (Q de potencia) claro apena le llega un voltaje de 30+30 DC, y cuando la monto ala red normal  se calienta exageradamente ( los Q de potencia)  en pleno reposo  con una coriente d hasta 1 A, y sin la serie le llegan unos 60+60 DC ... t recuerdo que apenas tengo dos Q de potencia trabajando  bajo prueva ...otro dato el centro del transfo... lo  mande al centro de los filtros por que si no lo mando me produce un sonido bastant desagradale..... que estara pasando?



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola jgsonido, invierte la pocision de este diodo, ponlo como esta en la imagen, cometi ese error sin darme cuenta, pido disculpasops: y te doy las gracias
> 
> Saludos



disculpen me podria ubicar el mensaje donde esta posteado el plano de este cicuito, es diferentee  al de la qsc 1700  gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno organicemos las cosas.

Primero, cual tarjeta te estas armando, QSC o Peavey?

¿Revisaste el pdf que te deje?

¿corregiste la coneccion de la etapa de salida?

Los zener de 4.7v del mensaje que citaste son de la peavey clon.

Si todo esta bien y tienes 1A de bias, tienes que ajustar el trimer de 100ohm, aunque con 1A de bias, definitivamente algo ha de estar mal.

Te recomiento leer el tema completo, son solo 8 paginas, algunos compañeros tuvieron problemas parecidos los cuales fueron solucionados y no me gustaria volver a repetir todo.

Si te lees el tema vas a encontrar el PCB y el esquema del peavey que pides y tambien la correccion del diodo por el que preguntaste mas arriba.

Si ya lo leiste, te recomiendo leerlo de nuevo, estuvo bien lo de mandar el tap central del trafo a el punto medio de los filtros ya que si no las tensiones se desbalancean, pero acuerdate que este punto *NO* *es tierra, es OUT o salida*, guiate con el esquema en el pdf.

Saludos y sigue adelante


----------



## KERLY

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Bueno organicemos las cosas.
> 
> Primero, cual tarjeta te estas armando, QSC o Peavey?
> 
> ¿Revisaste el pdf que te deje?
> 
> ¿corregiste la coneccion de la etapa de salida?
> 
> Los zener de 4.7v del mensaje que citaste son de la peavey clon.
> 
> Si todo esta bien y tienes 1A de bias, tienes que ajustar el trimer de 100ohm, aunque con 1A de bias, definitivamente algo ha de estar mal.
> 
> Te recomiento leer el tema completo, son solo 8 paginas, algunos compañeros tuvieron problemas parecidos los cuales fueron solucionados y no me gustaria volver a repetir todo.
> 
> Si te lees el tema vas a encontrar el PCB y el esquema del peavey que pides y tambien la correccion del diodo por el que preguntaste mas arriba.
> 
> Si ya lo leiste, te recomiendo leerlo de nuevo, estuvo bien lo de mandar el tap central del trafo a el punto medio de los filtros ya que si no las tensiones se desbalancean, pero acuerdate que este punto *NO* *es tierra, es OUT o salida*, guiate con el esquema en el pdf.
> 
> Saludos y sigue adelante



Bueno oscar ya resolvi lo de las conexiones de la QSC 1700 y ya la distingo de la PEAVEY 1700 lo que pasa es que soy bastaste aficionado a la electrinica de audio  y siempre estoy en busca de cosas nuevas de alta gama... y aqui en esta foro he encontrado de todo  y lo mas buen o es que uno interactua con gente de otras parte que  te puden ayudar solo es tener la dispocicion y las ganas ,con decirt que yo aqui me siento como cuando aun niño lo llevan  auna jugueteria y queda.... por eso estaba un poco confundido entre estos dos planos es que he bajado un a cantida de planos de aqui que aveces quisiera momtarlos al mismo tiempo ... pero todo asu tiempo y me gustan los rectos y en el momento estoy ensamblado 4 tarjetas difrent:laqsc1700, la peavey1200, una pioner yuna espain que me levant pero primero estoy trabajndo la qsc 1700...ahora  alo que te iva preguntar:

En cuato reostato de 100 ohm  lo estuve ajustando ydi con una corrient moderada de
35 mA PERO no se estabiliza va subindo gradualmet hasta un promedio de 200mA en  REPOSO como si se tratara de una avalancha termica  en reposo  que estara pasando? voltaje actual 65+65 DC ayuda... 

aqui esta la tarjeta


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno, lo que puede estar pasando es que en paralelo con el reostato en la qsc1700 original va una NTC que es la que estabiliza esa corriente de reposo y como son dificiles de conseguir se reemplazo por una resistencia normal que es la de 47 Ohm que puedes observar en paralelo con el trimer.

Lo que hago, es medir la tension entre base y tierra de cada driver, debe dar un valor entre 0.5 y 1.2VDC si esto es asi debes revisar a ver que tanto se te calienta la etapa de potencia y los driver sin estar sonando, solo conecta el parlante y con el potenciometro de volume cerrado y la entrada de audio cortocircuitada a tierra.

Haz esto y cuentanos como te fue.

Saludos


----------



## KERLY

listo oscar hare esa prueva y otras despues les comento


----------



## KERLY

quemas oscar te cuento  que estuve trabajando el reostato de 100 ohm...
1-probe con la resistencia  de 47 ohm y aun se mantiene elevada la corriente de reposo , con  la tarjeta en reposo  se estabilizo 1.4A DEMASIADO
2- Launica forma que logre bajarle esa corriente fue bajadole mas el valor dela r aproximadamente a 0.22ohm y   la coriente de reposo se estabilizo a 300mA desspues de 5 minutos pero si quiera en esta hecha le heche candela sin la serie con un votaje de 62+62dc .
3- lo que note es que cuando le habria el volumen , se  oye como cuando uno tiene el pecho apretado pense que eran los conos de los parlantes pero no por que los descarte con la otra tarjeta.
4-el voltaje entre tierra y base de cada driever se mantiene dentro lo normal 0.6v
5- para descartar el votaje de los zener se mantiene
6 y todavia no me atrevo ameterler los 90+90dc  sobra decir el porque..  
7- ya sabes q ue apena estoy trabajando con dos Q de potencia  sera por eso ? por que yo estuve analizando si un Q me esta consumiendo supongamos 500mA de dc en reposo POR CANAL obvio que el Q  se va a calentar  gradualmente a esa coriente  y si le colocamos 4 Q mas en paralelo serian 5 en total  osea 100mA por Q  ESTOY EN LO CORECTO  o aqui no aplica esta ley para las corientes de reposo .... hablamo


----------



## raal

hola compañeros del foro estube haciendo este poder peavey 1200 y la verdad es que no me funciona, ya ha quemado varias cosas en especial la salida y solo lo he probado con 50+50 compañeros necesito su ayuda y quiero que me digan si este poder funciona.

Deantemano muchas gracias.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/index3.html


----------



## eduardo silva

hola amigo me gustaria contruir el amplificador peavey 1200 y el qsc 1700 me prodian facilitar las pbc y los  diagramas  agradeciendo de antemano.

hola amigo jhon te agradecere si me puedes facilitar el diagrama y pbc del amplificador peavey 1200 creado por ti quiera contruirlo saludos


----------



## jhon mulato

bueno, amigo

adjunto tu solicitud 

ATT:Jhon mulato


----------



## huki

oscar monsalvo tengo una preguntilla los 16 tr. de salida son para trabajarlo a 2ohm? si yo lo voy a usar a 4ohm es nesesario los 16 tr. ¿o le puedo poner menos?.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Esperemos que no haya mas problemas


----------



## Mj

Viendo el plano de la QSC veo que tiene un potenciometro que dice ripple null. En que cambiaria el sonido si yo le modifico la posicion?


----------



## eduardo silva

jhon mulato dijo:


> bueno, amigo
> 
> adjunto tu solicitud
> 
> ATT:Jhon mulato


Gracias compañero jhon, voy a realizar el proyecto se ve muy bueno felicitaciones y sigue aportando buenas proyectos al foro chevere.
con cuanto voltaje trabaja


----------



## gregoriorg

No esta mal la pocision del IC ne5532?


----------



## palomo

No, esa es su posicion correcta, entrada por el pin 1, voltje -V por el pin 4 y +V por el 8 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

palomo dijo:


> ...entrada por el pin 1...



No miré el esquema, pero el pin 1 del 5532 es una de las salidas.
El 2 es la entrada inversora y el 3 la no inversora. Del otro lado, la 7 es la salida; 6, entrada inversora y 5, no inversora.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

pss: Si es cierto con lo del pin 1 , perdon se me fueron los dedos por apurado esto me pasa por no dormir bien.



Saludos


----------



## gregoriorg

Cambiando algo el tema alguien puede checar este driver aver si funciona, yo lo arme pero nome funciono, se me calientan los de salida y se me quema el mje 15033, el -V del IC se cae a 7 V y si quito el IC se normaliza a -15V, el ic es un TL084, saludos a todos.


----------



## djtata

hola amigo jhon mulato , permitame saludarlo y presentarme a la vez, mi nombre es omar garcia de la ciudad de sincelejo, soy un aficionado mas de la elctronica de audio por lo que me gustaria compartir con usted aserca de el tema y aprender un poco mas de su experiencia con los amplificadores. visto que en el post se habla de una amplificador peavey de 1200 y un amplificador qsc de 1700, los cuales me llaman mucho la atencion para trabajarlos , debido a que estoy construllendo mi propio sonido. 

la pregunta es , cual de estos dos planos es mas confiable para realizar el proyecto

disculpe, otra pregunta, para cuantos parlantes estan capacitado cada amplificador, 

gracias por su atencion


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola DJ Tata, perdon por meterme, pero como eres nuevo pienso que aun no conoces bien las reglas del foro.

Primero que todo bienvenido.

Segundo, no acostumbres a dirigir la pregunta a un usuario en particular ya que asi tendras que esperar a que ese usuario te responda (si es que te llega a responder), mejor dirigela a todos los compañeros para ayudarte entre todos.

Sobre lo que preguntas, te cuento que el Peavey no lo he armado (pero si lo simule y es totalmente funcional), pero si el QSC y tengo bastantica experiencia con ese driver, cualquier cosa con gusto te puedo ayudar, eso si, no aplicando a la ley del minimo esfuerzo.

Saludos y de nuevo bienvenido.


----------



## djtata

mucho gusto , gracias por la correcion y la verdad tienes la toda la razon por haberme referido a una sola persona , le pido a todos q*UE* me escosen por eso, es q*UE* soy principiante en esto , de todas formas muchas gracias por tu ayuda .

y me gustaria seguir compartiendo con todos para enriquecer mi conocimiento, estudie electronica y creanme que la verdad lo q*UE* aprendi acerca de esto no es mucho como lo que creo q*UE* puedo aprender con todos ustedes , en realidad todo lo que he aprendido lo he hecho por mi cuenta con ayuda de personas serviciaeles como ustedes

muchas gracias por su atencion.


aparte de todo me recomendarian entonces que creara la qsc o la peavey


----------



## djtata

Buenos días compañeros, disculpen la molestia,  permítanme hacerle unas preguntas.

1) para cuantos  transistores de potencia  esta capacitado  cada amplificador, tanto la peavey como la qsc tratadas en este post?

2) si solamente quiero manejar 4 parlantes 15 de 500 o de 600 W cuantos transistores de potencia debo utilizar?

3) si quiero hacer una amplificación estéreo es necesario crear dos tarjetas de estas o con una sola  basta?

Visto que he chequeado algunos amplificadores un poco extraños 

4) En el caso de tener que hacer 2 tarjetas, puedo alimentar ambas tarjetas de la misma fuente o hay que hacer algo mas para que puedan trabajar perfectamente?

 Gracias por su atención y agradezco de ante mano su colaboración


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

djtata dijo:


> Buenos días compañeros, disculpen la molestia, permítanme hacerle unas preguntas.
> 
> 1) para cuantos transistores de potencia esta capacitado cada amplificador, tanto la peavey como la qsc tratadas en este post?


 
Depende de Vcc y de la carga, para estos driver no se acostumbra a colocar mas de 20.



djtata dijo:


> 2) si solamente quiero manejar 4 parlantes 15 de 500 o de 600 W cuantos transistores de potencia debo utilizar?


 
Seria una carga de 2 Ohm, entonces faltaria que nos dijeras con que Vcc piensas alimentarlo



djtata dijo:


> 3) si quiero hacer una amplificación estéreo es necesario crear dos tarjetas de estas o con una sola basta?


 
Necesitas dos tarjetas para hacerlo stereo.



djtata dijo:


> Visto que he chequeado algunos amplificadores un poco extraños
> 
> 4) En el caso de tener que hacer 2 tarjetas, puedo alimentar ambas tarjetas de la misma fuente o hay que hacer algo mas para que puedan trabajar perfectamente?
> 
> Gracias por su atención y agradezco de ante mano su colaboración


 
Necesitas o dos transformadores o uno que tenga dos bobinados secundarios gemelos o iguales pero aislados, ya que por el modo de trabajar de este amplificador (GND no es punto medio de los condensadores de la fuente si no la salida) no puedes usar el mismo trafo a menos que rectifiques con solo una bobina, cosa que no recomiendo ya que al no tener un punto de referencia fijo, del lado que haya mas exigencia de corriente se te va a caer mas la tension, llegando a desbalancearse la fuente (y eso que asi lo hace lo hace el fabricante). 

Saludos.


----------



## djtata

saludo compañero gracias por la ayuda.

me gustaria que me aclararan algo, analizando los planos de montaje de los componentes veo que en la parte de IN o entrada de audio ahi dos polaridades y un GND, las dos polaridades + y - son de dos entradas de audio, canal derecho e izquierdo o esta tarjeta es monofonica?

por otro lado donde dice clip lleva un led?


si lo alimento con un VCC de 60 y quiero colocarle 4 parlantes 15 de 500w cuntos transistores debo utilizar?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

djtata dijo:


> saludo compañero gracias por la ayuda.
> 
> me gustaria que me aclararan algo, analizando los planos de montaje de los componentes veo que en la parte de IN o entrada de audio ahi dos polaridades y un GND, las dos polaridades + y - son de dos entradas de audio, canal derecho e izquierdo o esta tarjeta es monofonica?
> 
> por otro lado donde dice clip lleva un led?
> 
> 
> si lo alimento con un VCC de 60 y quiero colocarle 4 parlantes 15 de 500w cuntos transistores debo utilizar?


 
La dos polaridades de la entrada es porque es del tipo balanceada, si lo vas a usar con señal no balanceada mandas a tierra el pin que dice - y entras por +.

En donde dice clip (en la QSC que subi al foro) ahi va un led del color y tamaño que gustes.

Con esa alimentacion a 2 Ohm puedes usar minimo 6 transistores de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## djtata

listo brother , gracias por la ayuda, me informare mas acera de la entra balanceada y a poner en marcha el proyecto, solo espero encontrar todos los componentes

si necesito ayuda le contactare nuevamente.

aaaaa se me olvidaba una ultima consulta, con el Vcc de 60 puedo trabajar tambien la qsc de 1700 o necesariamente tiene que ser con 90 vcc?


----------



## djtata

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola ozon, la fuente es como una fuente normal partida rectificada en onda completa, en el esquema no se usa tap central, pero yo prefiero usarlo, el punto medio de los filtros va al punto out de la tarjeta, es lo unico que debes tener en cuenta.
> 
> disculpen la molestia pero tengo una duda con respecto a esto, viendo el plano esquematico, tambien note que el tap central no c usa , pero si tu lo usaste haciendo la fuente normal partida en dos.
> 
> el tap central lo conectaste al centro de los filtros de la fuente junto con el oup de la tejeta y la salida de los parlantes ?
> 
> o la solamente el oup de la tarjeta y el tap central ? y la salida de los parlantes por otro lado?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para usarla con +-60V hay que hacer ligeras modificaciones.

El tap central lo conecto al punto medio de los condensadores de la fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## djtata

Hola compañero, saludos.

Quisiera saber si las conexiones de los transistores de potencia en la qsc de 1700 se hace de la misma manera como la peavey.

Acá les dejo un diseño como ejemplo , m e gustarían q*UE* lo analizaran y me ayudaran a aclarar un par de dudas q*UE* aun tengo acerca de esta.

NOTA: no se de donde sale tierra.

Agradezco su colaboración


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola djtata, esta es la forma de coneccion:



Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

nadien lo abria explicado mejor usted es un duro


----------



## djtata

ok listo.

ahora. la parte que sigue en el esquematico despues de los filtros de salida, tambien se debe diseñar el circuito o no es necesario hacerlo?

gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si te refieres a la red de zoobel y la red RL, claro que es indispensable ya que la red RL te ayuda a amortiguar picos peligrosos que envia el altavoz hacia el amplificador (en conjunto con los diodos entre los +-Vcc y colector de los finales) y la red Zoobel te ayuda a estabilizar la impedancia de la carga que vé la salida del ampli.

Saludos.


----------



## Arthas

hola amigos del foro soy nuevo en esto de ampli y quisiera q*UE* me ayudaran con la qsc 1700 saludes amigo monsalvo us aportes me ayudarian

amigo oscar necesito ayuda con la qsc 1700 quiero armarla pero teng dudas agradeceria ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

Arthas dijo:


> hola amigos del foro soy nuevo en esto de ampli y quisiera q*UE* me ayudaran con la qsc 1700 saludes amigo monsalvo us aportes me ayudarian
> 
> amigo oscar necesito ayuda con la qsc 1700 quiero armarla pero teng dudas agradeceria ayuda



Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, ! Paciencia ¡, puede ser que:
1) El tema sea aburrido.
2) La pregunta sea mala.
3) Nadie sabe la respuesta.
4) Nadie tiene ganas de escribir la respuesta.
5) Nadie tiene tiempo suficiente como para responderte.
6) Todas las anteriores.
Lo que no podes hacer de ninguna manera es publicar mensajes inútiles.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Arthas dijo:


> hola amigos del foro soy nuevo en esto de ampli y quisiera q*UE* me ayudaran con la qsc 1700 saludes amigo monsalvo us aportes me ayudarian
> 
> amigo oscar necesito ayuda con la qsc 1700 quiero armarla pero teng dudas agradeceria ayuda


 
Hola Arthas, si despues de leer detenidamente el post completo aun te quedan dudas, con mucho gusto te ayudaré.

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

gracias por contestar igualmente saludes ya compre los componentes de la qsc 1700 y no encontre la resistencia de 680/5w la consegui de 600/5w sera q*UE* le sirve? no soy muy experto en esto pero me gusta el tema de los amplificadores especialmente las QSC. segun la foto q*UE* publico el compañero dj sobre la conexion me surge una duda esa tarjeta es stereo o monofonica. en cuanto a los transistores de salida le puedo poner los 2sc3858 y su complementario. agradezco sus aportes.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

1- Puedes colocar la resistencia de 600 Ohm, yo tambien lo hago cuando no la consigo.
2- La tarjeta es monofonica, para hacerla stereo necesitas dos.
3- Puedes usar los 2SC3858 y los 2SA1494, te funcionan perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Arthas

gracias amigo oscar me sacastes de dudas muy buen aporte. con cuantos parlantes le has conectado a este amplificador me iamgino q suena poderosa .


saludos

empezando el armado luego les comento como me va.


----------



## Arthas

una pregunta con respecto al dibujo subido por dj tata de la conexion de la qsc 1700 donde dice in+ ,ground, in- significa q*UE* son las salidas para conexion de un dvd o mp3 necesito mejor explicacion de esa parte en la cual estoy enredado agradezco sus aportes. saludos


----------



## Arthas

ya termine la tarjeta qsc con todos sus componentes ahora falta conectarla a ver que tal suena si tengo fallas les aviso para que me puedan ayudar.

subire fotos de la tarjeta


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Arthas dijo:


> una pregunta con respecto al dibujo subido por dj tata de la conexion de la qsc 1700 donde dice in+ ,ground, in- significa q*UE* son las salidas para conexion de un dvd o mp3 necesito mejor explicacion de esa parte en la cual estoy enredado agradezco sus aportes. saludos


 
Nop, conectalo donde dice "in", ahi en el dibujo puedes ver el puente que hay que colocar entre -IN y GND.

Saludos


----------



## alex cantillo

amigo OSCAR cordial saludo le comento que tengo una muy grande afición a esta etapa qsc y quiero poner a funcionar una etapa de dicha tarjeta con una muy buena fuente que me regalaron de un viejo poder me entrega un voltaje ya filtrado y rectificado de 70 por rama mi pregunta es cuales son la modificaciones que hay que hacerle para que trabaje con ese voltaje y cuantos transistores debo poner en la salida gracias agradezco tu respuesta o al que me pueda ayudar


----------



## alexis y leidys

bueno compañero  primero que todo tienes que darte cuenta si es de 70 total  o de +70 y -70
 y si creo que es como me lo imagino
le montaria una carga de 8 transistores para trabajarlo 4 hom 
te entrego un consejo monta buena disipacion y buena bentilacion
otra cosa ten pendiente el voltage de las vias .
Te aconcejo resistencias de ajustes en las bases de los driver para
para correjir mejor.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

alex cantillo dijo:


> amigo OSCAR cordial saludo le comento que tengo una muy grande afición a esta etapa qsc y quiero poner a funcionar una etapa de dicha tarjeta con una muy buena fuente que me regalaron de un viejo poder me entrega un voltaje ya filtrado y rectificado de 70 por rama mi pregunta es cuales son la modificaciones que hay que hacerle para que trabaje con ese voltaje y cuantos transistores debo poner en la salida gracias agradezco tu respuesta o al que me pueda ayudar


 
Yo lo trabaje un buen tiempo con esa tension de +-70VDC y no presento problemas, como te dice el compañero alexis lo unico que debes hacer es ajustar corriente de reposo y listo.

Yo la tenia con 12 transistores, pero como te dice alexis con 8 te anda bien.

Acuerdate de colocarle unos disipadores a los driver porque calientan bastante.

Cualquier cosa, a la orden.

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

gracias compañero oscar por ayudarnos en la construccion de este buen amplificador saludes.

ya casi termino solo falta ponerle corriente a la tarjeta a ver q*UE* tal suena


----------



## nutler

Oscar que condensadores lleva por rama este amplificador

y lo otro que te queria preguntar es con cuantos transistores (C3856 Y A1492 ) maximo lo puedo trabajar y que potencia puede lograr a la salida


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

nutler dijo:


> Oscar que condensadores lleva por rama este amplificador


 
Depende de que tension de alimentacion le vas a colocar y que carga, 10000uF seria un buen comienzo.



nutler dijo:


> y lo otro que te queria preguntar es con cuantos transistores (C3856 Y A1492 ) maximo lo puedo trabajar y que potencia puede lograr a la salida


 
Tambien lo que preguntas depende de la tension de alimentacion y de la carga que vas a conectar a la salida.

Saludos.


----------



## Arthas

amigo oscar le comento q*UE* ya conecta la tarjeta con voltje de 90+ y 90- y me suena ronco el amplificador sera q*UE* falta algo o sera polarizacion o algun puente necesito ayuda . saludes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola djtata, esta es la forma de coneccion:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33395
> 
> Saludos


 
Algo conectarias mal, guiate de este esquema.

El trimer que dice limits colocalo a la mitad de su recorrido y ajusta bias con el trimer de bias.


----------



## nutler

la verdad Oscar lo pienso trabajar con 80-0-80 VDC.
lo otro que yo estava pensando en trabajarlo con 16 transistores(C3856 Y A1492 o C3858 Y A1494 ) como muestras en el esquema. 
¿cual de esos transistores complementarios me recomiendas para este amplificador?

oye puedes hacer el favor de subir la imagen del conexionado de la peavey 1200 que montaste


----------



## Arthas

amgo oscar q*UE* mas mira conecte tal cual como esta en el dibujo la tarjeta suena pero ronca como si le faltara polarizacion o sera q*UE* le hace falta un puente porq*UE* la verdad todo esta como tu especificas la verdad si hace falta algo comentamelo para poder termnar el proyecto . saludes amigo


----------



## palomo

Arthas dijo:


> conecte tal cual como esta en el dibujo la tarjeta suena pero ronca


 

SI ronca sera porque sigue dormido   , 

Perdon amigo Arthas solo que luego no me puedo contener, siguiendo con la falla de tu poder, si lo has conectado de la forma correcta como esta en el dibujo y todo esta bien podrias decirnos que amperaje tiene el trafo, suena ronco a cualquier volumen o es a determinado volumen, tienes bien polarizados los transistores y a cuanto, asi ya tendriamos mas o menos una nocion y un consejo que nunca esta de mas lee esto si ya lo leiste y lo sigues al pie de la letra coloca la mayor informacion posible de lo que hace tu ampli.

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

gracias amigo palomo la cuestion es q*UE* el ampli tiene una fuente de 92+ y 92- 40 amperios en total las bases de los transistores estan cuadradas a 0.5 mv. aunque cuando le coloco el dedo entre el bias y uno de los diodos de una suena clarito el ampli al parecer es polarizacion si me estoy equivocando corrijanme saludes y gracias por los aportes

o sera q*UE* al esquema le hace falta una pista bueno si no es asi corrijanme y de nuevo saludes.


----------



## palomo

Arthas dijo:


> aunque cuando le coloco el dedo entre el bias y uno de los diodos de una suena clarito el ampli.


 
Y porqueno lo dejas asi y lo trabajas colocando tu dedo y asunto arreglado ,  :enfadado: esta maña de hacer bromas.

Lo que comentas de tener 0.5mv me da la imprecion que lo tienes muy bajo de polarizacion por la cantidad de transistores, aun no hago cuentas, aplica la ley de ohm y me contas.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Arthas dijo:


> o sera q al esquema le hace falta una pista bueno si no es asi corrijanme y de nuevo saludes.


 
Arthas, dedicate mejor a buscar fallas en el amplificador que construiste y no a tratar de justificar tu falla de esa forma:enfadado:.

El PCB de ese amplificador tengo mas de 3 años de estarlo trabajando en diferentes amplificadores con diferentes tensiones de alimentacion y si conectas todo correctamente te funciona a la primera, jamas subiría al foro cosas que no haya probado o de dudoso funcionamiento.

Me sumo a la sugenrencia que te hace el compañero palomo, revisa bien el PCB, que no hayan pistas unidas, que no hayan componentes al revés, que todas los puntos de soldadura esten firmes, que no haya alguna pista partida del lado donde estas tocando con el dedo, revisa bien las tensiones en los zener de 15V, acuerdate que ellos son los que polarizan los driver y si hay algun problema con el amplificador operacional que haga que se te caigan esos +-15V vas a tener problemas de polarizacion.

Revisa muy bien todo y luego nos cuentas.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Arthas, dedicate mejor a buscar fallas en el amplificador que construiste y no a tratar de justificar tu falla de esa forma:enfadado:.
> 
> 
> Revisa muy bien todo y luego nos cuentas.
> 
> Saludos


 
UPSSS  ya se enojo Oscar.

 Amigo Arthas Haciendo cuentas caigo que tienes 125mA, muy baja si puedes subela a unos 300mA eso en bias asi que has cuentas.


----------



## Arthas

gracias compañeros del foro por sus aportes y conocimientos hare las evisiones respectivas ,mi intencion no es dudar si no hacer las cosas bien hare las revisiones respectivas para ver donde esta el error ok gracias y saludes.

luego les comento los resultados ok

de nuevo amigo oscar disculpas si no formule mi inquietud como eres saludes


----------



## alex cantillo

bueno muchachos les cuento que no he tenido mucha suerte con esto de el qsc por que conseguí armar la fuente de -90 y +90 pero al compra los componentes para armar la tarjeta no pude encontrar ni los transistores drivers ni las resistencias de 3.5k limita doras que son a 5w me pueden ayudar a resolver este problema. mi pregunta es  ¿puedo reemplazar las resistencias?  y  ¿que otros transistores puedo poner como drivers? agradecería  que me ayudaran


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal paisano, por las de 3.5K podrías usar 3.9K / 5W y por los drivers te pueden servir el ECG375 y el ECG398 que los consigues en cualquier tienda, saludos...


----------



## alex cantillo

gracias por la respuesta paisano pero estas modificaciones no alteraran algos mas en el resto del circuito me imagino que tengo que hacer mas modificaciones a parte de esta ?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

alex cantillo dijo:


> bueno muchachos les cuento que no he tenido mucha suerte con esto de el qsc por que conseguí armar la fuente de -90 y +90 pero al compra los componentes para armar la tarjeta no pude encontrar ni los transistores drivers ni las resistencias de 3.5k limita doras que son a 5w me pueden ayudar a resolver este problema. mi pregunta es ¿puedo reemplazar las resistencias? y ¿que otros transistores puedo poner como drivers? agradecería que me ayudaran


 
Hola alex, las resistencias las puedes cambiar por 3K3 a 5W.


----------



## Arthas

amigo oscar tenias razon con lo del error tenia un diodo de 15v en vez de uno de 4.7v que error por andar de apresurado. ya la tarjeta suena de maravilla muy buen sonido y bajo sobre todo muy buen aporte compañero oscar. usted es un duro en esto

bueno lo q*UE* prometi las fotos de mi tarjeta ya terminada y las pcb de la misma ok


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Arthas dijo:


> amigo oscar tenias razon con lo del error tenia un diodo de 15v en vez de uno de 4.7v que error por andar de apresurado. ya la tarjeta suena de maravilla muy buen sonido y bajo sobre todo muy buen aporte compañero oscar. usted es un duro en esto
> 
> bueno lo q prometi las fotos de mi tarjeta ya terminada y las pcb de la misma ok


 
Arthas felicitaciones por haber terminado con exito tu proyecto, te quedó muy bien todo, ahora a disfrutarlo

Cordial Saludo


----------



## carlos marquez

amigo oscar una pregunta. tu has probado esa terjeta para sacarle màs ganancia, o solamente la has probado original? como esta el esquema. quisisera saber si existe la posobilidad de darle un poco de mas ganancia. saludos, ahora a probar el poder de la Qsc.


----------



## Ratmayor

alex cantillo dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta paisano pero estas modificaciones no alteraran algos mas en el resto del circuito me imagino que tengo que hacer mas modificaciones a parte de esta ?


No lo creo, esas mismas modificaciones las he hecho en el QSC original y no ha dado problemas...


----------



## Arthas

amigos del foro con cuanto voltaje trabaja la peavey 1200 y cuantos transistores por salida se le pueden colocar saludes


----------



## Cacho

Arthas dijo:


> ...con cuanto voltaje trabaja la peavey 1200...


Eso está contestado ya en este hilo.



Arthas dijo:


> ...y cuantos transistores por salida se le pueden colocar


Todos los que quieras, mientras los soporte. Calculalo y enseguida sabrás.

No pretenderás que alguien se ponga a hacerte el trabajo, ¿no?


Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

carlos marquez dijo:


> amigo oscar una pregunta. tu has probado esa terjeta para sacarle màs ganancia, o solamente la has probado original? como esta el esquema. quisisera saber si existe la posobilidad de darle un poco de mas ganancia. saludos, ahora a probar el poder de la Qsc.


 
Hola Carlos, bienvenido al foro.

No he probado en subirle la ganancia a este amplificador, la verdad nunca he necesitado hacerlo. 

¿Para que quieres subirle la ganancia?

La red de retroalimentacion de este amplificador es algo diferente a la de otros amplicadores la cual se compone de dos resistencias y un electrolitico, si lo vas ha hacer no te recomiendo tocar la red de retroalimentacion de gran señal, si no, hacerlo desde la etapa de entrada en el convertidor de balanceado a no balanceado.

Si aun te quedan dudas, me preguntas que yo te indico que cosas variar, pero primero contestame la pregunta anterior. 

Saludos.


----------



## Arthas

bienvenido amigo Carlos, tomando el comentario que le haces al amigo Oscar, te pregunto que si se puede modificar algunos de los componentes de esta tarjeta, pero es para ponerle mas transistores de potencia, es decir, ponerle mas de 16, depronto colocarle 24 tranasistores o solo se deja tal como esta la tarjeta sin ningun problema. Me gustaria que me aclararas ese interrogante haber si se puede.

saludes muy buenos aportes de tu parte muy buen compañero.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para colocar mas transistores habria que calcular hasta cuanto soporta el MJE15032, si no habria que cambiarlos. 

Candidatos: 2SC5242 y 2SA1962.

Saludos.


----------



## Arthas

bien compañero te comento algo yo en los transistores de la tarjeta les coloque el 2sc5200 y su complemento ya que no consegui en el momento los 2sc3856 y su complemento. siendo asi segun tus candidatos soportarian unos 24 transistores o maximo 32 en el mayor de los casos. Lo pregunto debido a que en algun momento se quiera aumentar la potencia. ok 

saludes

Si no se puede con la QSC que otra tarjeta me recomiendas. Lo digo por que aca en barranquilla siempre utilizan las mismas tarjetas la zener y la piooner claro modificadas para ponerle mas transistores, es por eso que te hago esa pregunta porque no quiero tener las mismas tarjetas si no algo diferente como la QSC o la MASTER que no son del comun.

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Arthas, no creas ser original con tu pregunta, ni yo lo seré con la mía.

Colgar transistores como una guirnalda de navidad es algo que puede resultar tan lindo como inútil. Hay que calcularlo para tenga algún asidero.
Podés arriesgarte a ponerle los miles que se te ocurra o tomar la vía normal de agarrar la calculadora y darle arranque al cerebro para que razone cómo se hace esto. Pedir y pedir que alguien calcule esto para decírtelo no es la manera.

Un consejo: Acostumbrate a preguntar cosas del estilo de "Cómo calculo..." o "De dónde sale la fórmula...". Date cuenta de que quien pueda calcularTE la cantidad de transistores *no necesita *aprenderlo y muy probablemente no tenga ni media gana de ponerse a hacer TU tarea.

Podés usar tantos transistores de salida como quieras siempre que la suma de sus Ib no exceda la Ic del driver (y es recomendable dejarles un margen) y se mantenga dentro del SOA.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Arthas dijo:


> bien compañero te comento algo yo en los transistores de la tarjeta les coloque el 2sc5200 y su complemento ya que no consegui en el momento los 2sc3856 y su complemento. siendo asi segun tus candidatos soportarian unos 24 transistores o maximo 32 en el mayor de los casos. Lo pregunto debido a que en algun momento se quiera aumentar la potencia.


 
Hola cacho 

Arthas, dejemos en claro que colgando mas transistores no le aumentas la potencia al amplificador, lo que ocurre es que puedes colocarle cargas mas bajas en Ohm (si el driver es estable) sin peligro a que se queme.

Pero eso hay que calcularlo, si te pones a agregarle transistores a la loca a una etapa sin saber vas a perder plata y tiempo, otra cosa, me parece una tonteria hacer un canal de amplificacion con 32 transistores, mejor seria hacerlo con 2 canales y 16 transistores por canal, te mejoraria el sonido y seria mas estable, ademas, como repartes las cargas tambien mejoras el damping factor.

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

tienes razon compañero oscar mejor 2 amplificadores en modo puente para amortiguar la carga.gracias por tu respuesta. yo decia era 32 transistores osea 16 por canal pero ya me respondiste mi inquietud.
saludes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Arthas, para el modo puente hay que ser aun mas cuidadoso porque la corriente que circulará por la etapa de potencia es el doble que si trabajara en configuracion normal, por ende habrá mas calentamiento y el doble de exigencia de corriente a la fuente de alimentacion.  Ademas que si el amplificador no es muy estable no podras bajar mucho la impedancia de carga ya que te llevaria al recorte y terminaras quemando los parlantes.

Si quieres aprender a calcular las etapas de salida de forma facil te recomiendo que leas el post de cacho sobre calculo de etapa de potencia, creo que asi se llama.

Saludos.

PD: ojo que la electronica no es para tomar las cosas a la lijera para andar quemando cosas y perdiendo plata teniendo la posibilidad de aprender a hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## Arthas

ok listo leere con mas cuidado para mejorar la  informacion ok 
gracias


----------



## Arthas

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola jgsonido, invierte la pocision de este diodo, ponlo como esta en la imagen, cometi ese error sin darme cuenta, pido disculpasops: y te doy las gracias
> 
> Saludos


 

amigo oscar haciendo esa modificacion la tarjeta sale de una


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Arthas dijo:


> amigo oscar haciendo esa modificacion la tarjeta sale de una


 
Hola Arthas, montaste la peavey tambien?


----------



## Arthas

que mas compañero oscar si ya compre los materiales de la peavey para armarla es por eso que te hice la pregunta que si haciendo la modificacion la tarjeta sale de un. 

saludes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues habria que preguntarle al compañero jgsonido a ver como le fué, porque yo no he armado esa tarjeta.

Saludos.


----------



## Arthas

mm ya pense como subiste el esquema con tu logo de yessi pense que la habias probado jejeje.

saludos


----------



## KERLY

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Si te refieres a la red de zoobel y la red RL, claro que es indispensable ya que la red RL te ayuda a amortiguar picos peligrosos que envia el altavoz hacia el amplificador (en conjunto con los diodos entre los +-Vcc y colector de los finales) y la red Zoobel te ayuda a estabilizar la impedancia de la carga que vé la salida del ampli.
> 
> Saludos.



quemas oscar una pregunta? los fiiltros  de 2200/ 100v los puedo reemplazar por un par de 10000 /100v......


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

KERLY dijo:


> quemas oscar una pregunta? los fiiltros de 2200/ 100v los puedo reemplazar por un par de 10000 /100v......


 
A cuales te refieres?

Saludos


----------



## KERLY

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> A cuales te refieres?
> 
> Saludos



 A los de los  dela QSC 1700 que estan al final de la  de la etapa de potenncia... para amortiguar los picos


----------



## Papusxxdd

Hola Oscar, antes que nada agradesco todo lo que haces por el foro, queria hacerte una consulta hace rato que vengo siguiendo este tema, y estoy casi a punto de empezar con el driver de la QSC, por que la verdad que dispongo de una fuente grande de un elevador de voltaje viejo y la idea es bobinarlo.-

1- Que voltaje me aconsejas; +- 93, ya se puede ser relativo antes que alguno comente algo pero un poco menos quizas.-

2- Podria usar otros transistores de salida que no sean mj15023/22 otros tipo ej:
 mjl21194/93, por que las micas aislantes para los otros transistores se me es dificil conseguir aca, y otro es el tema espacio y disipador.

Quiero tener una idea para ver por donde apuntar, por que tengo varios circuitos en mente y no se por cual arrancar el de la Qsc esta primero je, Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola Kerly claro que puedes usar los de 10000uF, pero esos no son para amortiguar picos, esos son los condensadores de la fuente de alimentacion, para amortiguar los picos enviados por el parlante está la red RL (bobina en paralelo con resistencia a la salida del ampli).



Papusxxdd dijo:


> 1- Que voltaje me aconsejas; +- 93, ya se puede ser relativo antes que alguno comente algo pero un poco menos quizas.-
> 
> 2- Podria usar otros transistores de salida que no sean mj15023/22 otros tipo ej:
> mjl21194/93, por que las micas aislantes para los otros transistores se me es dificil conseguir aca, y otro es el tema espacio y disipador.


 
Hola compañero papusxxdd, si quieres experimentar con menos tension lo puedes hacer, siempre y cuando sea mayor a +-70VDC (para el driver QSC 1700), de ahi para abajo hay que hacer modificaciones.

Sobre los transistores, puedes usar los mjl21194/93, estos son mas faciles de manejar que los tipo TO3 metalicos.

Saludos


----------



## KERLY

Quemas oscar me refiero a la red de zoobel: confused: si no estoy mal estos van independiente  alos filtros  de la fuente de poder.;si sera necesario porque en la mayor parte de las pruevas que he hecho  siempre he anulado esta parte la de lared RL y la de zoobel y me han trabajado bien desde el punto de vista practico, y aveces pienso que entre menos resistencia halla entre la out del amplificador y la carga mucho mejor .claro esta sin alterar la originalidad del funcionamiento de los planos como tal.... 
Por otro lado alos demas compañeros del foro que estan trabajando en este proyecto delen pa lante  ya yo tuve la oportunidad de probarlo  y me funciono de maravillas al final, puesto que al principio tuve pequeños inconvenientes como todo.y de igual forma tambien estoy pendiete en montarlo QSC 1700 en vercion stereo  actualmente ando trabajado en los dos hierros para los transfor y el chasis despues les mando imagenes


----------



## Arthas

que mas amigo kerly esperamos las fotos yo estoy montando la 2da tarjeta para hacerla stereo saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para los que quieren variar la ganancia de la QSC 1700 suban el valor de estas 2 resistencia para subir la ganancia, las dos deben tener el mismo valor para no descuadrar el rechazo de modo comun del convertidor de balanceado a no balanceado.

Saludos.


----------



## Arthas

buen aportazo amigo oscar a probar el cambio y ver resultados.
poder qsc


----------



## JC3

Que tal amigos de este foro, muy interesante los temas tratados en este hilo. y digo los temas  porque veo que el titulo es* Amplificador peavey 1200 hechizo* pero eso fue tratado mas que todo en las primeras paginas y veo que muy pocos lo ha montado o por lo menos comentado que lo construyeron y obtuvieron buenos o regulares resultados. De resto se ha hablado mas bien de los amplificadores QSC. Me apasiona este tema del audio, pero existen varias cosas que me gustaria aprender y se que en la medida que lea las experiencias comentadas por cada uno de ustedes, van a enriquecer mis conocimientos, pero tambien deseo preguntar a los compañeros OSCAR MONSALVO Y FOGONAZO nuestro moderador general que libro o libros me recomiendan para poder aprender la matemática implicada en las diferentes etapas de un amplificador  y asi aprender a calcular con base en un esquema cualquiera cuanto es la potencia que puede suministrar el amplificador, saber cuales son las etapas de las que consta el mismo, configuraciones de transistores, en fin todo lo respectivo a las etapas de potencia.

Agradezco sus respuestas

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Los que tengo y he leido algunas paginas de cada uno:

Audio Power amplier desing handbook - Douglas Self (Recomendado)
high efficiency audio power amplifier desing - Ronan Van Der zee

Paginas:

www.forosdeelectronica.com, hay varios foros con valiosa informacion y aportes.

Algunas paginas de internet tambien contienen buena informacion al respecto, en ingles.

Saludos.


----------



## nutler

como serian las especificaciones tecnicas del transformador para trabajar la qsc 1700.
amperaje
tipo de hierro a utilizar

la verdad es que yo utilizo chapas de hierro de 3.8 cm de ancho y que ria saber si este hierro sirve para este y cuantas pulgadas nesecitaria para trabajar con 16 transistores


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

nutler dijo:


> como serian las especificaciones tecnicas del transformador para trabajar la qsc 1700.
> amperaje
> tipo de hierro a utilizar
> 
> la verdad es que yo utilizo chapas de hierro de 3.8 cm de ancho y que ria saber si este hierro sirve para este y cuantas pulgadas nesecitaria para trabajar con 16 transistores


 
Este hierro que comentas es el muy conocido hierro standart como lo llaman por aca.

En este tema hay mucha informacion sobre el calculo de los trafos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/

Para el calculo debes tener en cuenta que este ampli se alimenta con una tension que puede variar desde +-70V hasta +-93V, de acuerdo a tu tension de salida y carga calculas tu potencia y de ahi en adelante el trafo, si tienes el standart disponible puedes calcular su potencia teniendo el area del nucleo y deducir si te sirve o no te sirve.

Saludos

PD: Compañeros como les fué subiendo la ganancia del QSC?


----------



## nutler

amigo oscar despues de mucho pensarlo me decidi a armar la peavey 1200 que usted monto.
el problema es que tengo varias inquietudes hacerca de ese esquema:
- tengo 4 transistores 2sc 3858 y 4 2sa 1494 quisiera saber si se podria trabajar con esos?
- en los puntos gain me gustaria que especificaran que se conecta alli?
- la salida para parlantes es out con tierra ?
- lo otro es como es el conexionado de los transistores?


----------



## rnavarro

saludos arme la tarjeta con dos transistores de salida despues de
corregor  varias pistas abiertas sono nitido y fuerte pero me emocione
y le  subi volumen y echo candela en -v y se quemo la resistencia de 22 ohmios  a 1 watio lo mismo que los driver, transistor de salida, dada ssus experiencias con esta tarjeta que puede haber pasado.


----------



## aldemarar

en cuanto estaba el bias?cuanta carga colocaste?que voltaje


----------



## rnavarro

el bias estaba en 0.55, coloque una caja con un parlante de 15" y 6 tweeter y con un voltaje de 72 voltios


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

nutler dijo:


> amigo oscar despues de mucho pensarlo me decidi a armar la peavey 1200 que usted monto.
> el problema es que tengo varias inquietudes hacerca de ese esquema:
> - tengo 4 transistores 2sc 3858 y 4 2sa 1494 quisiera saber si se podria trabajar con esos?
> - en los puntos gain me gustaria que especificaran que se conecta alli?
> - la salida para parlantes es out con tierra ?
> - lo otro es como es el conexionado de los transistores?


 
Hola nutler, te recuerdo que yo no he montado este amplificador, simplemente tomé el plano, le hice un PCB y lo subí al foro, pero nunca lo he probado mas ayá de una simulacion.



nutler dijo:


> - tengo 4 transistores 2sc 3858 y 4 2sa 1494 quisiera saber si se podria trabajar con esos?


 
Depende de la fuente de alimentacion y de la carga, pero si te sirven por ejemplo para 
+-75V a 4Ohm.



nutler dijo:


> - en los puntos gain me gustaria que especificaran que se conecta alli?


 
Hay va el potenciometro de volume, colocalo de 20K o 50K.



nutler dijo:


> - la salida para parlantes es out con tierra ?
> - lo otro es como es el conexionado de los transistores?


 
Aca esta el esquema para que te orientes en la conexion de los finales y la salida al parlante:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/134418/ _ 
Notas:

-P_GND: Tierra de potencia (Salida -).
-Punto medio condensadores de la fuente: salida + (tambien se ve en el esquema el nodo CT, este es el tap central del trafo)
-Malla de tierra: Tierra de audio.
-La primera PCB que subí tiene un error en un diodo, aca esta la imagen del diodo que tienes que girar:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/208978/ _ 


rnavarro dijo:


> el bias estaba en 0.55, coloque una caja con un parlante de 15" y 6 tweeter y con un voltaje de 72 voltios


 
rnavarro, con solo dos transistores al subirle volumen era apenas logico que se te quemara, acuerdate colocarle disipadores a los driver.

Saludos


----------



## nutler

gracias amigo oscar seguire sus indicaciones


----------



## rnavarro

gracias Oscar mañana le pondre 12 transistores para ponerla en prueba el fin de semana, el lunes te aviso como me fue


----------



## nutler

amigo oscar la verdad no me quedo muy clara su explicacion sobre el transformador. por lo que nesecito que me de una mano con esto.
los datos del transformador serian los siguientes:
60-0-60
dispongo de 7 pulgadas de hierro standar nuevo para esto

otro dato es que ya arme el driver QSC y lo voy a trabajar con 12 transistores ( 2sc3858 y 2sa1494 ) a una carga de 2 ohmios


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

nutler dijo:


> amigo oscar la verdad no me quedo muy clara su explicacion sobre el transformador. por lo que nesecito que me de una mano con esto.
> los datos del transformador serian los siguientes:
> 60-0-60
> dispongo de 7 pulgadas de hierro standar nuevo para esto
> 
> otro dato es que ya arme el driver QSC y lo voy a trabajar con 12 transistores ( 2sc3858 y 2sa1494 ) a una carga de 2 ohmios



Nutler, te hago enfasis de nuevo:

Para el calculo debes tener en cuenta tu tension de salida de 60-0-60 o 120 con tap central y tu carga que sería 2 Ohm, calculas la potencia necesaria y de ahi en adelante el trafo.

Como tienes  el trafo standart de 7 pulgadas disponible, puedes calcular su potencia maxima admisible teniendo el area del nucleo y deducir si te sirve o no te sirve, te lo digo porque si necesitas una corriente muy alta el alambre va a tener una seccion grande y puede que no entre la bobina por las ventanas del hierro, principalmente lo que mas debe interesarte es la corriente necesaria.

apoyate con el post de fogonazo de diseño de fuentes de alimentacion para audio y el de calculo de transformadores.

Saludos.

PD: cualquier otra duda, a la orden.


----------



## mcou

para (Oscar) ese amplificador genera 1200w? por que me explicaste algo sobre el spain 1500 que solo era un referencia


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Mcou, para saber la potencia de* cualquier *amplificador, necesitas la tension de alimentacion y la carga en ohm, debes tener en cuenta las perdidas en los transistores finales, es tipico tomar entre 5 y 10v.

En el foro hay muchisima informacion sobre las ecuaciones usadas para calcular la potencia de salida, lee el post de fogonazo sobre diseño de fuentes de alimentacion para audio, creo que hay esta bien explicado el asunto.

Saludos


----------



## mcou

ok.. gracias, otra cosa el unico error que tenia era el de el diodo, o existe otro mas?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si señor, el unico error.

Saludos


----------



## mcou

ok gracias hermano, lo armare!

los transistores de este peavey  se conectan igual que los de el spain  1500 o diferentes ?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Señor, no vio el diagrama esquematico?

Se conectan igual, pero guiate con el esquema que está junto al los PCB ya que las tierras es lo que se conecta diferente, creo que mas atras le di indicaciones completas a uno de los compañeros.

aca:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/327823/ _
Saludos


----------



## samuelson

cole  sencillo invertir las resistencias la del tip 41 por d decirlo asi la resistencia va en base  y en el 42 tambien esa etapa es cuasinegativa


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Te refieres a etapa cuasicomplementaria con transistor negativo (PNP) ?


----------



## samuelson

si si no me equivoco es asi; aprobecho para felicitarte x todos los amp. que has echo son una super maquinas bn mas que bn exelente


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

samuelson dijo:


> si si no me equivoco es asi; aprobecho para felicitarte x todos los amp. que has echo son una super maquinas bn mas que bn exelente



una vez subí un esquema para que los muchachos se guiaran y aprendieran a hacerlo ya que no es muy comun, pero no es nada del otro mundo.

Bienvenido


----------



## Arthas

empezando el armado de la peavey 1200 publicada por jhon mulato


----------



## Arthas

una pregunta a los compañeros del foro tengo una duda con los diodos x2 que se encuentran en la tarjeta peavey 1200 que publico el amigo jhon mulato me podrian decir la referencia exacta. gracias 
saludes


----------



## rnavarro

gracias a todos los foristas y en especial a Oscar Monsalvo, ya arme la qsc y es mucho mejor que la zener que tenia.
La Qsc suena potente a pesar que tengo un trafo de 66 voltios suena muy bien, mande a hacer un trafo de 80 voltios.Nuevamente muchas gracias a todos sin sus aportrs no fuera sido posible.
Adjunto imagenes


----------



## Arthas

compañeros del foro la conexion de la peavey es la misma que la qsc me podrian ayudar si estoy equivocado


----------



## alex cantillo

Conpanero navarro que trabajo lo felicito esa maquina se ve bella sabes trabajos como ese y como el de los demas companeros me inspiran a armar mis proyeptos gracias a todos


----------



## mcou

no me funciona el peavey 1200 no me hace nada


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou dijo:


> no me funciona el peavey 1200 no me hace nada



Fotos, conecciones que hiciste, explicaciones detalladas de que fue lo que hiciste si es con un grafico o diagrama mejor.


----------



## Arthas

que mas compañero oscar una pregunt la conexion de la peavey es la misma que la qsc 
saludes

alguien del foro tendra un manual para aprender a usar el proteus

anexo foto para la conexion


----------



## mcou

conecte la etapa de salida como la spain 1500, conecte la alimentacion bien y todo eso no hace corto ni nada lo único es que no me da audio no se me calienta nada en cuanto a eso esta bien el problema esta en que no me suena

lo único que estoy usando diferente es el integrado que en ves de ser LM4558 es RC4558


----------



## Tacatomon

@Mcou

¿Es mi imaginación o tu PCB esta rota?
Si es así. He ahí el problema.
A revisar y a soldar.


----------



## Arthas

si señor esta  averiada la tarjeta


----------



## mcou

si pero ya la revise y la soldé en cuanto a esto esta todo bien y ante de estar rota Asia lo mismo

díganme algo la etapa de salida se conecta igual que la SPAIN 1500???

hola, a parte de todo quiero hacer un pequeño aporte es la MTE audio un poquito modificada la diferencia es que los driver están el la PCB y en la anterior no


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Publico el esquema de coneccion de la peavey 1200 cuyo PCB fué hecho por mi:



Arthas, analiza la PCB del compañero jhon mulato (La que estas montando) y te guias con este esquema, es para no hacer dos dibujos 

Mcou, muy buena tu intencion, pero eso no se puede hacer, ya que los transistores buffer del triple darlington calientan casi como uno de la etapa final, asi que tendrias que colocarles un gran disipador para no freirlos y con eso se veria poco estetica la placa, es mejor que vayan montados sobre el disipador principal, si fueran los de la QSC pues calientan pero no tanto como los de la MTE, asi que mejor no lo hagas.

Saludos, luego comenten como les fue...


----------



## mcou

ok gracias amigo oscar, la que ise fue la que poste aste no fue la de jhon mulato

amigo oscar la verdad es que lo conecte así mismo y no me hizo ni una cosquilla en el parlante nada nada nada


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Entonces algo tienes malo en la placa, mide que le esten llegando las tensiones de alimentacion al CI.

La fuente de alimentacion la conectaste como está en el esquema?, el tap central del trafo no es GND si no uno de los puntos de salida del amplificador.


----------



## Arthas

gracias por el aporte usted es un duro compañero muchas gracias y a conectar 
saludes


----------



## alexis y leidys

la salida positiva de la peavey y la qsc  salen del medio de los filtros sin tirarlo a maso o tierra
 esta es una respuesta corroncha pero asi entienden mas


----------



## Arthas

buenas compañeros del foro les comento que probe con todos los fierros la qsc 1700 con 6 bajos de 1000 w de 15" y sono muy bien buen golpe de bajos la verdad buen amplificador. La tarjeta tiene 24 transistores 2sc3858 y su complemento. Aun es monofonica pronto la hare stereo pero con 16 transistores por canal. 
saludes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Que bueno que todo te haya salido bien, felicidades

Al fin con cuanto la alimentaste?

Tienes fotos?

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

pues ahora mismo tiene 86v positivos y negativos pronto le tomare fotos para que la vean.
post: estoy en prueba con la peavey 1200 de jhon mulato cuando tenga resultados les comento con detalles.
saludes


----------



## mcou

tengo una pequeña duda la etapa de salida de la MTE audio se conecta igual que la SPAIN 1500.? saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou, haz esa pregunta en el tema respectivo, te la contesto aya, no desordenemos el foro.


----------



## mcou

pero por dios no me pongan loco hice una pregunta en el tema diagramas de amplificadores y el amigo fogonazo me dijo que esa pregunta no iba en ese tema fue sobre la MTE preguntaba que en ves del integrado LM4558 tengo el RC4558 y me dijo que esa pregunta no iba en ese tema y en realidad hay fue que poste aste los planos entonces hay es que tengo que hacer la pregunta y como el me dijo eso decidí hacer otra pregunta sobre la misma MTE y ha ora tu me dices que no va en este tema


----------



## FELIBAR12

mcou dijo:


> pero por dios no me pongan loco hice una pregunta en el tema diagramas de amplificadores y el amigo fogonazo me dijo que esa pregunta no iba en ese tema fue sobre la MTE preguntaba que en ves del integrado LM4558 tengo el RC4558 y me dijo que esa pregunta no iba en ese tema y en realidad hay fue que poste aste los planos entonces hay es que tengo que hacer la pregunta y como el me dijo eso decidí hacer otra pregunta sobre la misma MTE y ha ora tu me dices que no va en este tema


 LM4558 es lo mismo que RC4558


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

amigos se puede poner a funcionar esa peavey 1200w con solo 50 0 50 DC. cuales serian las variantes en el ciruito.  agradeseria la informacion.


----------



## alexis y leidys

las resistencias de 5watt  de los zener rectificadores las colocas de 1500 hom  5 watt 
con 6 transistores  ojo ten en cuenta que los emisores de los transistores finales polarizan a tierra 
y el centro de los filtros es la salida de parlantes no tienes que tirarlo a tierra  , osea el centro de los filtros

mcou  los integrados si trabajan  y el tl 082 tambien  pero trata de buscar el tema respectivo


----------



## luispirulo

hola jessi cordial saludo, soy nuevo en este foro y realice el qsc 1700y esta sonando y todo; buen sonido y buen rendimiento la pregunta mia es ¿si al encender el amplificador sin inyectarle señal el deberia calentar los transistores de salida ?por que lo scalienta de manera exagerada y le variado el preajustable de 2k para ver si es problema de ajuste y no me ha dado resultado algunoquiero saber si se te ha presentado elproblema a o alguien en el foro espero su respuesta gracias amigos del foro


----------



## LUILLIMX

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Que bueno que todo te haya salido bien, felicidades
> 
> Al fin con cuanto la alimentaste?
> 
> Tienes fotos?
> 
> Saludos


Ante todo saludos...tengo una pregunta que haceros , me gustaria hacerme un aplificador de  1200 watt. a  8 Ohm y que ande sobrado  para poderlo poner a 4 sin problemas  ...en realidad cual me aconsejas que haga teniendo en cuenta que vivo en colombia y si son faciles de conseguir todoss los materiales .
Muy atte. Luilli


----------



## palomo

En el adjunto te mando uno es el de Rood Ellioth solo que el PCB esta betado, no intentes el que esta en el adjunto tiene errores garrafales, aparte que casi no se ve nada te recomiendo que diseñes el tuyo pero ni se te ocurra subirlo al foro.:enfadado: o sufriras las consecuencias.

 Otro seria el Master de jhon Mulato, esta serca de los 900w a 8Ohms de acuerdo a la alimentacion y amperaje del trafo puede darte asta 1300w en 4Ohms.

Saludos.


----------



## LUILLIMX

palomo dijo:


> En el adjunto te mando uno es el de Rood Ellioth solo que el PCB esta betado, no intentes el que esta en el adjunto tiene errores garrafales, aparte que casi no se ve nada te recomiendo que diseñes el tuyo pero ni se te ocurra subirlo al foro.:enfadado: o sufriras las consecuencias.
> 
> Otro seria el Master de jhon Mulato, esta serca de los 900w a 8Ohms de acuerdo a la alimentacion y amperaje del trafo puede darte asta 1300w en 4Ohms.
> 
> Saludos.


 Gracias compañero me leere todo lo que trata sobre jhon mulato  gracias por anticipado


----------



## Arthas

buenas compañeros del foro les hago una pregunta para quenme aclaren el control gain de 20k de la qsc 1700 cual es la funcion especifica es de potencia ? corrijanme agradezco comentarios 


saludes


----------



## Arthas

buenas compañeros hoy les comento los resultado de las pruebas de la peavey 1200:
sonido muy bueno. fino, da buen bajo y medio . La arme para mi con 4 transistores 2sc3858 y 4 de su complemento con 87 voltios rectificados y la verdad me gusto el sonido . pero les hago una pregunta esta tarjeta tiene entrada balanceada ¿ si solo la conecto al pc no me da si no una sola señal ? debo unir el tierra al negativo igual que la QSC? 

gracias por los aportes


saludes


----------



## LUILLIMX

Arthas dijo:


> buenas compañeros hoy les comento los resultado de las pruebas de la peavey 1200:
> sonido muy bueno. fino, da buen bajo y medio . La arme para mi con 4 transistores 2sc3858 y 4 de su complemento con 87 voltios rectificados y la verdad me gusto el sonido . pero les hago una pregunta esta tarjeta tiene entrada balanceada ¿ si solo la conecto al pc no me da si no una sola señal ? debo unir el tierra al negativo igual que la QSC?
> 
> gracias por los aportes
> 
> 
> saludes


Amigo deveras nunir la input negativa a gnd ...pero antes comprueba que funciona perfectamente pues o imajino el pum zas


----------



## novadj

hola a todos, la verdad soy algo novato en este tema pero tengo las ganas de armar un amplificador, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tendra el diagrama de algun amplificador qsc ya que alguna vez tuve un qsc y sonaba bastante bien pero por cuetiones economicas lo tuve que vender y quisiera armar uno de antemano muchas gracias y sigan asi con sus aportaciones que son muy buenas saludos!


----------



## LUILLIMX

novadj dijo:


> hola a todos, la verdad soy algo novato en este tema pero tengo las ganas de armar un amplificador, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tendra el diagrama de algun amplificador qsc ya que alguna vez tuve un qsc ....aqui tiees un monton de esquemas  solo elije el que mas te guste de la potencia que quieras....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> novadj dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> hola a todos, la verdad soy algo novato en este tema pero tengo las ganas de armar un amplificador, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tendra el diagrama de algun amplificador qsc ya que alguna vez tuve un qsc ....aqui tiees un monton de esquemas  solo elije el que mas te guste de la potencia que quieras....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, aqui:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/#post117991
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Arthas

la qsc 1700 es un buen amplificador busca en el enlace que publico el amigo Oscar el creador de ese circuito

saludos


----------



## KERLY

Arthas dijo:


> buenas compañeros del foro les comento que probe con todos los fierros la qsc 1700 con 6 bajos de 1000 w de 15" y sono muy bien buen golpe de bajos la verdad buen amplificador. La tarjeta tiene 24 transistores 2sc3858 y su complemento. Aun es monofonica pronto la hare stereo pero con 16 transistores por canal.
> saludes



que mas compañero  una pregunta los  6 parlantes los trabajastes en paralelo u otra configuracion?


----------



## Arthas

KERLY dijo:


> que mas compañero  una pregunta los  6 parlantes los trabajastes en paralelo u otra configuracion?




Conexion en serie


----------



## KERLY

Arthas dijo:


> Conexion en serie



QUEMAS Arthas estas seguro que es en serie por que si es asi lo trabajate a 48 ohm ? bastante alta la  carga


----------



## Arthas

disculpa me equivoque por andar despistado jajajajajaaja


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con felibar12, para mi el segundo diagrama es el que funciona, ya que este circuito se parece muchisimo al qsc-1700.
> 
> ahh y hablando de el, aqui esta lo que le prometi a mi amigo vlachocorrea, disculpen mi demora...



Hola oscar hermano soy nuevo en el foro ando un poco perdido tengo una inquietud acerca de la qsc 1300 yo hice la tarjeta la modifique un poco el circuito y me trabaja bien nada de calentamiento excesivo por ningún lado mi pregunta es como hago para que me trabaje en modo no balanceado?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La forma correcta es la numero 2, lo unico que debes hacer es conectar a tierra la entrada que dice -IN y colocar la señal de audio en el pin +IN y listo!

Saludos.


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

ok gracias amigo oscar esta qsc suena de lo lindo por ahi vi una peavey 1200 creo que es un diseño tuyo si eres tan amable de subir el esquema por que estube leyendo habia unas que decian que tenian errores y no se cual es la original


----------



## moonwalker

hola atodos de verdad he leido por encima todos estos posts acerca de estos amplificadores QSC y peavey 1200 y realmente estoy interesado porque quisiera implementar uno de ellos porque ya quiero cambiar de potencia y calidad en sonido, ya que siempre he estado realizando amplificadores basados en la tarjeta zener (creo que se llama asi) de Ladelec.com de 400 watts. pero hay muchas contradicciones y quisiera que me dieran un esquemactico fijo o concreto.cual de ellos me recomiendan???? ya quiero superar el mismo diseño que he estado realizando siempre, gracias por su atencion y espero su pronta respuesta gracias.....


----------



## Jackcer

moonwalker dijo:


> hola atodos de verdad he leido por encima todos estos posts acerca de estos amplificadores QSC y peavey 1200 y realmente estoy interesado porque quisiera implementar uno de ellos porque ya quiero cambiar de potencia y calidad en sonido, ya que siempre he estado realizando amplificadores basados en la tarjeta zener (creo que se llama asi) de Ladelec.com de 400 watts. pero hay muchas contradicciones y quisiera que me dieran un esquemactico fijo o concreto.cual de ellos me recomiendan???? ya quiero superar el mismo diseño que he estado realizando siempre, gracias por su atencion y espero su pronta respuesta gracias.....


 
Que tal amigo moonwalker, si leiste por lo menos esta ultima pagina encontraras que hay un circuito sugerido, ya muchos compañeros lo han probado y confirman que es excelente



> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/#post117991


 
Espero haberte ayudado

Saludos


----------



## alex cantillo

Alguien a armado el pevay que publico jhon mulato podrÍan ayudarme por favor ya que lo quiero ensamblar y quiero estar seguro que funciona a la perfecciÓn gracias


----------



## orpare

Buenas tardes,

Hago una intervención para decir que realice la plaqueta de la Peavy 1200 que publico el Señor Oscar Monsalvo y hasta ahora va todo bien solo que la fuente con la que la estoy probando es de +-42, 2 parejas de transistores c5200 y a1394 los driver que estoy utilizando son c4793 y el a1837 y estos ultimos se calienta bien feo, al igual que la etapa de potencia. 

Los voltajes en las base de los driver es de 0.6 y en el integrado 4558 los voltajes son de 14.7 y -14.6

La pregunta es si el recalentamiento de este amplificador es normal ya que pienso meterle 10 transistores y alimentarlo con una fuente de +-72.

Cabe anotar que en reposo los driver se calientan poco, pero al poner carga se ponen como plancha
Quedo atento a sus comentarios.


----------



## dcmuriele

Hola a todos...
como la mayoria soy nuevo en esto, pero con todos los aporte de este post voy armar el amplificador peavey 1200 solo les tengo una pregunta. lo voy a trabajar con una carga de 4 ohnmios de 2 parlantes de 15" a 1200w cada uno para un sistema de bajo presion y tengo una fuente de +-86v a 28A con 6 transistores 2sc3858 y su complemento 12 en total, ¿con estas especificasiones que he calculado estoy en lo correcto para sacarle el maximo poder a este sistema de bajo presion si los parlantes estan en cajas para 18" adaptadas a 15"


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con felibar12, para mi el segundo diagrama es el que funciona, ya que este circuito se parece muchisimo al qsc-1700.
> 
> ahh y hablando de el, aqui esta lo que le prometi a mi amigo vlachocorrea, disculpen mi demora...



te agradeceré si pomés el tamaño del impreso; muchas gracias; es OK


----------



## orpare

Tengo para comentarles que probe la plaqueta driver de la PEAVY 1200 realizada por Oscar Monsalvo con dos transistores 1 par de transistores 2SC5200 y su complementario y se prendieron alimentados con +-65

Quisiera me den instrucciones de cuantos transistores debo colocar?


----------



## Cacho

orpare dijo:


> Quisiera me den instrucciones de cuantos transistores debo colocar?


Todos los indicados en el esquema, o hasta un límite de 1000. Más que esos ya sería demasiado.

Para tener un número más exacto, simplemente tenés que calcular cuánta Ib van a tomar y hacer que esa sea inferior a la Ic de los drivers (estoy despreciando su Ib).
Si no entendés lo que planteo, pedile a alguien que lo calcule y pagale lo que te cobre, o te ponés a estudiar lo necesario para poder calcularlo vos solo.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

orpare dijo:


> Tengo para comentarles que probe la plaqueta driver de la PEAVY 1200 realizada por Oscar Monsalvo con dos transistores 1 par de transistores 2SC5200 y su complementario y se prendieron alimentados con +-65
> 
> Quisiera me den instrucciones de cuantos transistores debo colocar?



Hola orpare, la tarjeta peavey 1200 tiene un error que se comentó mas atras, comentame si lo correjiste.

Al igual que en la tarjeta QSC los driver se te van a calentar mucho por la resistencias de carga de 22 Ohm que ven en sus emisores asi que colocales un disipador a cada uno, por eso dejé algo de espacio hacia atras de cada uno para que no estorbe.

Lo que si seria anormal es que se te calentara la etapa de potencia sin haber señal de audio en la entrada, lo que puedes hacer es conectar el parlante, hacer un puente entre los pines de entrada y observar el calentamiento de la etapa de potencia, si te calienta exageradamente hay si pasamos a buscar posibles fallas o errores ya que ese driver lo hice por peticion del foro pero nunca lo he armado para mi.

Saludos.


----------



## orpare

Oscar, el error del diodo invertido ya fue solucionado al igual que lo del calentamiento de los driver puesto que le puse un buen disipador pero lo del calentamiento de la etapa de potencia es lo que me preocupa ya que pienso conectarle 8 parejas de transistores con una rectificacion de 4 condensadores de 10000/80V .

Puede pasar que el recalentamiento se deba a que al probar solo use un par de transistores de potencia o los 2sc5200 no funcionan bien alli?

Hago la pregunta por que de verdad que quiero probar ya que el rato que estuvo funcionando tenia muy buen sonido y muy buen bajo...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hiciste esta prueba?



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Lo que si seria anormal es que se te calentara la etapa de potencia sin haber señal de audio en la entrada, lo que puedes hacer es conectar el parlante, hacer un puente entre los pines de entrada y observar el calentamiento de la etapa de potencia.



Si no se te calienta anormalmente en estado de reposo no debe haber problemas en la placa.

Si el problema persiste, reemplaza estos tres diodos por un puente ya que tal vez la corriente de reposo esta muy alta.



Vuelvo y te repito que esta placa nunca la he armado, pero si hay algun problema con ella hay que solucionarlo para que les funcione a todos los que quieran armarla.

Saludos


----------



## orpare

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hiciste esta prueba?
> 
> Si no se te calienta anormalmente en estado de reposo no debe haber problemas en la placa.
> 
> Vuelvo y te repito que esta placa nunca la he armado, pero si hay algun problema con ella hay que solucionarlo para que les funcione a todos los que quieran armarla.
> 
> Saludos


 

Oscar para comentarle que se pudo solucionar el problema de recalentamiento en reposo de la plaqueta Peavy 1200 solo realice un pequeño cambio de la resistencia de 180 por dos de 100 en serie y chao problema excelente calidad en el sonido.

Muchas gracias Brother desde el Choco - Colombia


----------



## aider melendez

hola soy medico general , pero aficionado a la electronica hace 15 años y he fabricado varios amplificadores , quisiera preguntar , realmente se mejoró el sobrecalentamiento de los transistores de salida de la peavey 1200 con cambiar la resistencia de 180 por 2 de 100 ohm, porque en mi caso sigue recalentandose en el prototipo que monte, y para que no se calentara demasiado le coloque unas resistencias de 10 ohm en la base de transistores finales , con buenos resultados. gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aider melendez dijo:


> hola soy medico general , pero aficionado a la electronica hace 15 años y he fabricado varios amplificadores , quisiera preguntar , realmente se mejoró el sobrecalentamiento de los transistores de salida de la peavey 1200 con cambiar la resistencia de 180 por 2 de 100 ohm, porque en mi caso sigue recalentandose en el prototipo que monte, y para que no se calentara demasiado le coloque unas resistencias de 10 ohm en la base de transistores finales , con buenos resultados. gracias



Hola Aider, hiciste lo que recomendé en el mensaje anterior

Saludos


----------



## aider melendez

oscar la estoy trabajando con +/- 87 vcc ,con un impreso mio, con el diseño de jhon mulato, 3 transistores por rama le anule los impulsores de potencia , y los transistores de potencia estan limitados por unas resistencias de 10 ohm en las bases, las vias ajustadas a 0,6v, se mantienen estables los voltajes del operacional a +/-14,7v, tiene un sonido bueno en bajos y medios, cuando la monte por primera vez con la serie todo bien , le quite la serie y se quemaron todos los transistores y sonando bien por 5 segundos al colocar volumen a menos de la mitad, entonces buscando y buscando ésta fué la solucion y el sonido es muy bueno mejor que el de la pionner y la zener . Otra cosa, trabaja bien con voltajes de menos de +/-60 vcc , lo que no ocurre con la qsc que usted publicó...


----------



## aider melendez

hola a todos los amigos del foro, quiero compartir algunas experiencias que he tenido con el circuito de la peavey 1200 , los cuales no todos han sido buenos momentos , cada vez que hay algun problema quema transistores , por ejemplo actualmente tengo 4 etapas funcionando bien por separado y al interconectar se calientan demasiado y quema los transistores , quiero saber la opinion de ustedes y los concejos que me puedan dar para solucionar esto , pueto que el sonido de esta etapa es muy bueno.... gracias a todos


----------



## palomo

aider melendez dijo:


> ejemplo actualmente tengo 4 etapas funcionando bien por separado y al interconectar se calientan demasiado y quema los transistores


 
Me gustaria saber a que te refieres con "interconectar", si a lo que refieres es conectarlos en puente debes tener en cuenta que uno de los canales debe estar desfasada la señal y el positivo tomarlo como negativo de este canal, o conectarlos con la misma señal de alimentacion, o poner 2 canales con la misma fuente, si podrias decirnos podriamos sugerirte posibles soluciones.

Saludos


----------



## aider melendez

palomo lo que sucedio fué algo extraño, los canales con sus entradas independientes( o al conectar cada canal solo) suena bien y no se recalienta, pero al conectar el estereo se recalienta mucho al punto de quemarse los transistores de salida , la primera vez que las conecté se quemaron los transistores , y lo volvio a hacer pero al notar el recalentamiento lo desconecte antes de que se quemaran, no se que es lo que esta sucediendo , si ustedes amigos del foro me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria mucho.... gracias    att: Aider

no las conecte en puente , solo en estereo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aider melendez dijo:


> palomo lo que sucedio fué algo extraño, los canales con sus entradas independientes( o al conectar cada canal solo) suena bien y no se recalienta, pero al conectar el estereo se recalienta mucho al punto de quemarse los transistores de salida , la primera vez que las conecté se quemaron los transistores , y lo volvio a hacer pero al notar el recalentamiento lo desconecte antes de que se quemaran, no se que es lo que esta sucediendo , si ustedes amigos del foro me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria mucho.... gracias    att: Aider
> 
> no las conecte en puente , solo en estereo



Compañero, para poder trabajar este amplificador en modo stereo debes tener dos transformadores o en su defecto un transformador con 2 secundarios aislados por el tipo de salida del amplificador, tal vez ese sea tu problema.

Si puedes colocar un diagrama de como estas haciendo la coneccion seria mejor.


----------



## aider melendez

cada canal tiene un transformador de 7 amp y  un filtrado de 20000uf( 4 etapas, cada una con su fuente) , el problema se presenta cuando inyecto la señal de entrada  en estereo, si no hago esto ultmo no pasa nada y trabaja bien , es como si se diera un corto en la etapa de entrada de los amplificadores , que piensan ustedes, como se hace para subir las fotos


----------



## palomo

Algo debes de estar explicando mal, si conectas cada amplificador con su señal indepéndiente y funciona bien, no es posible que cuando la conectas estereo se te ponga en corto, porque cada señal es independiente una de otra aun sea estereo, lo unico que si pueden compartir es la GND, y para subir fotos en la parte inferior dive "Ir a Avanzado" ahí puedes subir una foto, solo ten en cuenta que esta no sea demaciado grande y si lo es, comprimela:

  Ahora si que estoy atonito con lo que comentas, la verdad vendrian bien unas fotos.


----------



## Cacho

aider melendez dijo:


> ...los canales con sus entradas independientes( o al conectar cada canal solo) suena bien y no se recalienta, pero al conectar el estereo se recalienta mucho al punto de quemarse los transistores de salida...


Oscila... Se dice oscila...






Habrá que ver cómo estás conectando la entrada en estéreo, porque probablemente de ahí venga el problema.
Vengan las fotos 

Saludos.


----------



## palomo

Ya decia yo que algo debia de estar mal explicado  ahora si "mi ya entender"


----------



## luiscabel

revisa el amperaje del tranfo con relacion al mf de los filtros puede ser *QU*e los filtros no soporten el amperaje por lo general son 1.200 mf por cada amperio el problema puede estar en los filtros


----------



## aider melendez

el amplificador suena hermoso hasta un nivel de sonido donde se quema todo, sera que alguno de ustedes los tesos de este paseo pueden montar un prototipo para observar las fallas , porque definitivamente voy a dejar éste proyecto aun lado , voy a montar ahora la QSC 1700, la rod elliot con voltaje +/-95 y la MTE, suerte a todos.


----------



## Cacho

Aider, tenés un ampli oscilando ahí. Buscá de dónde viene eso.
La única otra opción es el embalamiento térmico, pero no es muy factible por los síntomas. Lo mismo para una pésima polarización.
La otra que te queda es que tengas unos transistores de potencia de pésima calidad.

Sea lo que sea que esté fallando, no te conviene pasar a otro ampli de mayor potencia: Una fallita de estas y revienta todo más fácilmente.
Esto te lo digo sólo para tener la conciencia tranquila, vos hacé como mejor te parezca que al fin y al cabo son tu dinero y tu tiempo, no los míos.

Saludos


----------



## andersonF

hola compañeros. en esta etapa ya no es necesaria la bobina y las resistencias?
en el daigrama de coneccion de oscar no las muestran


----------



## LUILLIMX

andersonF dijo:


> hola compañeros. en esta etapa ya no es necesaria la bobina y las resistencias?
> en el daigrama de coneccion de oscar no las muestran


 
es conveniente ponerlas  , no estan por que pueden ir con los drivers


----------



## germanlego

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> hola jairalfonso, la master la puedes armas sin los inyectores con +-90VDC
> 
> El amplificador clon peavey que se discutio en este mismo post o puedes armarte tambien la QSC1700 que subi hace tiempo
> 
> la rot elliot 1500, este te sirve hasta +-130VDC, por ahi esta el esquema pero te tocaria hacer el PCB porque por los problemas de copyright no se pueden pasar por este medio el PCB de este amplificador.
> 
> Si algo me avisas, pero antes buscalos en el foro y me cuentas.
> 
> Saludos.



saludos oscar mi nombre es german te pido un favor como podrias regalarme el pbc de qsc 1700, puedo poner mi correo por est medio, buno tu eres el esperto, te lodigo porque soy novato en el foro.


----------



## Ratmayor

Una pequeña acotación. Ya he devuelto a los vendedores varios LM4558, MC4558, C4558, etc que de fabrica oscilan sin razon aparente. Estén alerta...


----------



## Cacho

germanlego dijo:


> saludos oscar mi nombre es german te pido un favor como podrias regalarme el pbc de qsc 1700, puedo poner mi correo por est medio, buno tu eres el esperto, te lodigo porque soy novato en el foro.


No, las consultas se hacen por esta vía. Lo que se pregunte o conteste por mail deja afuera de la información al resto del foro, por eso es que no se pueden poner direcciones de mail, ni solicitar u ofrecer información por mail o MP en los mensajes.

Saludos


----------



## aider melendez

Ratmayor, como puedo  comprobar que son los operacionales los que oscilan , hay algún método... o que método conoce usted


----------



## Ratmayor

aider melendez dijo:


> Ratmayor, como puedo comprobar que son los operacionales los que oscilan , hay algún método... o que método conoce usted


El método mas sencillo es usando un circuito que ya hayas realizado anteriormente y estes seguro de que funciona. Usando una base compruebas el operacional en ese circuito. El que mas uso para hacer estas pruebas es un preamplificador de entrada balanceada, pero es estrictamente necesario usar un osciloscopio.

​


----------



## aider melendez

Ratmayor, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta,att. aider


----------



## saveriop723

hola saludos a todos los colegas del foro quisiera saber si alguien tendria la amabilidad de facilitarme los pcb de la qsc 1700 ya terminada y funcionando quiero armarla agradecido por la colaboracion que me puedan dar.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Claro amigo, aqui:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

Leete todo el tema, ahi lo deje.

Saludos.


----------



## germanlego

Saludos:

Oscar con tu link no pude visusalizar la qsc 1700 para saveriop, a*QU*i les  doy el link es pero te sirva e igual es subido por oscar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/ 

Aun que dice pivey saveriop te recomiendo mirar asta el final de la pagina hay esta el adjunto


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El PCB esta en el mensaje 20


----------



## moonwalker

Hola comunidad buen dia..... Ingeniero oscar el proyecto de la sp3000 lo he dejado a un lado para continuar con la qsc1700, ya tengo todos los materiales salvo los transistores de potencia...tengo el transformador y la fuente ya completa y armada y rectificado tengo +/-90 voltios....la duda que tengo es que si puedo colocar los transistores 2sc3858 y su complementario??... Gracias por tu ayuda de antemano...


----------



## aldemarar

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola comunidad buen dia..... Ingeniero oscar el proyecto de la sp3000 lo he dejado a un lado para continuar con la qsc1700, ya tengo todos los materiales salvo los transistores de potencia...tengo el transformador y la fuente ya completa y armada y rectificado tengo +/-90 voltios....la duda que tengo es que si puedo colocar los transistores 2sc3858 y su complementario??... Gracias por tu ayuda de antemano...



si puedes trabajar con ese transistor des pues de que sean de los originales porque sino se queman con ese voltage


----------



## PISU

jhon mulato dijo:


> bueno, amigo
> 
> adjunto tu solicitud
> 
> ATT:Jhon mulato



necesito la lista de componentes si tienes amigo.


----------



## aider melendez

el tema de este post es amplificador peavey 1200 hechizo, pero veo nadie se le mide, por que? , estoy esperando comentarios para ver si retomo este amplificador , por favor alguien salve la patria


----------



## Arthas

aider melendez dijo:


> el tema de este post es amplificador peavey 1200 hechizo, pero veo nadie se le mide, por que? , estoy esperando comentarios para ver si retomo este amplificador , por favor alguien salve la patria


 
compañero ya varios integrantes del foro han relaizado ese driver, te digo que arme la de jhon mulato y salio de una mira los mensajes y te daras cuenta

saludes


----------



## PISU

Ok muchas graciaassss


----------



## aider melendez

Arthas dijo en el mensaje 299 "buenas compañeros hoy les comento los resultado de las pruebas de la peavey 1200:
sonido muy bueno. fino, da buen bajo y medio . La arme para mi con 4 transistores 2sc3858 y 4 de su complemento con 87 voltios rectificados y la verdad me gusto el sonido . pero les hago una pregunta esta tarjeta tiene entrada balanceada ¿ si solo la conecto al pc no me da si no una sola señal ? debo unir el tierra al negativo igual que la QSC? "

le hizo usted alguna modificacion en la ganancia o la dejó igual , en la mia le baje la ganancia a 2.2k para que no me quemara los trasistores cuando colocaba la mitad del volumen ,o le hizo otra cosa,  gracias por sus aportes...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aider melendez dijo:


> en la mia le baje la ganancia a 2.2k para que no me quemara los trasistores cuando colocaba la mitad del volumen



Esto me deja totalmente desconcertado.

Varios usuarios han armado la Peavey 1200 PCB hecho por mi y les ha salido de una, lo digo porque me han contactado via telefonica y E-mail, yo no lo he hecho pero doy fe de que funciona

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

aider melendez dijo:


> Arthas dijo en el mensaje 299 "buenas compañeros hoy les comento los resultado de las pruebas de la peavey 1200:
> sonido muy bueno. fino, da buen bajo y medio . La arme para mi con 4 transistores 2sc3858 y 4 de su complemento con 87 voltios rectificados y la verdad me gusto el sonido . pero les hago una pregunta esta tarjeta tiene entrada balanceada ¿ si solo la conecto al pc no me da si no una sola señal ? debo unir el tierra al negativo igual que la QSC? "
> 
> le hizo usted alguna modificacion en la ganancia o la dejó igual , en la mia le baje la ganancia a 2.2k para que no me quemara los trasistores cuando colocaba la mitad del volumen ,o le hizo otra cosa, gracias por sus aportes...


 
compañero aider la tarjeta peavey que hice fue la de jhon mulato y la hice identica al plano posteado aqui. en cuanto al diseño del compañero oscar tambien es funcional y sale de una ya varios compañeros la han hecho y han quedado satisfechos. en cuanto a la entrada si no es balanceada unir tierra y negativo y mandar señal por el positivo.

saludes



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Esto me deja totalmente desconcertado.
> 
> Varios usuarios han armado la Peavey 1200 PCB hecho por mi y les ha salido de una, lo digo porque me han contactado via telefonica y E-mail, yo no lo he hecho pero doy fe de que funciona
> 
> Saludos


 

compañero oscar no se desconcerte usred ha dado muy buenos aportes en este foro lo felicito por sus aportes 

saludes


----------



## aider melendez

muchas gracias , disculpen tantas molestias , les  deseo a todos feliz navidad. a mi si me funcionó pero con unos pequeños cambios , gracias , gracias...


----------



## mark7612

hala amigos de foro yo lo arme un amplificador qsc 1500 que publico ladelac ,mi pregunta es cuando lo probe con transistor mj15003 y mj15004 estos se calientan como plancha el voltaje que estoy probando esde 85V-0-85v que puedo hacer para que no se calienten o lo cambio con MJ15022 yMJ15023 a si como esta en en diagrama? gracias antipadamente con la ayuda que van a dar


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mark7612 dijo:


> que puedo hacer para que no se calienten?



Ajustar la corriente de reposo 

Y me imagino que ahora te preguntaras,  como lo hago 

En el foro ahi tema de Fogonazo sobre puesta en marcha y ajuste de la etapa de potencia, usa el buscador ahi te enseñan como.


----------



## luispirulo

mark7612 dijo:


> hala amigos de foro yo lo arme un amplificador qsc 1500 que publico ladelac ,mi pregunta es cuando lo probe con transistor mj15003 y mj15004 estos se calientan como plancha el voltaje que estoy probando esde 85V-0-85v que puedo hacer para que no se calienten o lo cambio con MJ15022 yMJ15023 a si como esta en en diagrama? gracias antipadamente con la ayuda que van a dar[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> lo que debes hacer es colocar como driver los transitores de salida que utiliza el sitem x de la shimasu y colocarles disipador de calor o colocarl el b688 y el d718 de todas maneras consulta el libro para ver si son parejahas la prueba y me avisas y ademas mirar como tienes calibrada las vias en estos driverdeben estar en 0.5 y -0.5v


----------



## mark7612

gracias por la ayuda pero el proyecto de ladelec es modificado y no llevan vias para calibrar  pero cuando mido en la base del driver mide 0.67v te estoy hablando de qsc1300


----------



## Arthas

si eso es lo que miden las bases de los transistores prueba cambiandole los mje15003 y su compañero por los 2sc5200 y su pareja y les colocas unos disipadores en los transistores y nos cuentas como te fue.

saludos


----------



## LUILLIMX

Traigo un tema y problema a la vez :
el amplificador me fnciona perfecto y le puse un ratardador y detector de continua hay esta el esquema , cuando lo alimento de otra fuente funciona perfecto pues se apaga cuando falta corriente , pero cuando lo alimento con la alimentacion principal tarda en apagar en lo que los condensadores se dercargan ...pregunta que podria añadir para que este corte del protector caiga instantaneamente alimentandolo de la fuente principal que es el detalle...?
Gracias a todos anticipadamente y les deseo unas felices fiestas


----------



## CYCA

compañero LUILLIMX lo que debes hacer es que en tu transformador de poder le coloques un devanado independiente del voltaje que nesecitas para  el modulo de proteccion .    espero te haya sido de ayuda y que el proximo año sea mejor para todos los integramtes de esta gran comunidad.


----------



## LUILLIMX

CYCA dijo:


> compañero LUILLIMX lo que debes hacer es que en tu transformador de ........
> Si  gracias compañero eso lo tenia presente pero la posibilidad de otro trafo es dificil ahora qe ya esta terminado ,necesito otra solucion...gracias y feliz año


----------



## franesco

Hola feliz Año Nuevo para todos
este foro es interesante pero no muy especifico
hablan de peavey 1200 y de QSC 1700

oscar, mi pregunta es mas especifica a la tarjeta QSC 1700 que voltage maximo aguanta la qsc 1700 que tu publicaste.

Gracias por dejarme participar


----------



## zopilote

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Si  gracias compañero eso lo tenia presente pero la posibilidad de otro trafo es dificil ahora qe ya esta terminado ,necesito otra solucion...gracias y feliz año


El voltaje para tu protector, tiene que tener su propia fuente, utilizando el mismo transformador solo deriva el voltaje AC con un diodo y un filtro no muy grande y una resistencia limitadora y tendras lo que buscas.


----------



## LUILLIMX

zopilote dijo:


> El voltaje para tu protector, tiene que tener su propia fuente, utilizando el mismo transformador solo deriva el voltaje AC con un diodo y un filtro no muy grande y una resistencia limitadora y tendras lo que buscas.


 Gracias lo probare y te contare los resultados.....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

franesco dijo:


> Hola feliz Año Nuevo para todos
> este foro es interesante pero no muy especifico
> hablan de peavey 1200 y de QSC 1700
> 
> oscar, mi pregunta es mas especifica a la tarjeta QSC 1700 que voltage maximo aguanta la qsc 1700 que tu publicaste.
> 
> Gracias por dejarme participar



La he probado hasta con +-80v, pero segun el diagrama esquematico +-95vdc.


----------



## franesco

Viejo Oscar otra pregunta
se me ha dificultado conseguir las resistensias a 5w
680 y la 3.5k que me recominedas como alternativa para este inconveniente?

gracias mi hermano


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

franesco dijo:


> Viejo Oscar otra pregunta
> se me ha dificultado conseguir las resistensias a 5w
> 680 y la 3.5k que me recominedas como alternativa para este inconveniente?
> 
> gracias mi hermano



Creo que ya me preguntaron eso mas atras, deberias leer mas 

Cuando no las consigo uso de 3K3 y de 600 a 5W


----------



## moonwalker

hola ingeniero oscar, ya voy a realizar el QSC

perdon, pique una tecla que no debia, ingeniero oscar, voy a implementar la qsc 1700 con 24 transistores con voltaje de +/-85 voltios bueno mi pregunta es, para realizar la bobina de salida hacia parlantes, que numero de calibre debo usar y cuantas vueltas??? y con respecto a la peavey pv1200 tengo ya claro como es el coneccionado de los transistores de salida lo que si tengo duda es con las resistencia de 8.2k que aparecen conectadas en los emisores de los mencionado transistores, es necesario colocarlos??? gracias hermano por tu atencion, ahhh y estuve en valledupar, me parecio una ciudad espectacular, saludos desde Caracas Venezuela....


----------



## oZon

estoy en pleno proceso de armar el QSC1700, pero tengo una duda el CI NE5532 que usa lo puedo cambiar por un TL082, bueno los dos son Amp OP. o necesariamente tiene que ser el original??

Los pines son iguales cumplen la misma funcion. realmente tengo dudas??

saludos 

oZon


----------



## adrian2008

saludos oZon, hasta donde se si se puede, las entradas son las mismas, yo lo he hecho es con los 4558 pero con los tl082 no he podido por que son dificiles de conseguir pero seguro que serviran ademas  creo que el tl082 supera mucho en calidad al 4558.


----------



## oZon

Sip.

son mejores estan hechos a base de mosfet, si mal recuerdo,

pero quiero saber si necesariamente tengo que usar el NE5532. para que luego no tenga problemas.
si alguien supiera me dejaria tranquilo.

gracias

saludos

oZon


----------



## moonwalker

hola ingeniero oscar, ya voy a realizar el QSC

perdon, pique una tecla que no debia, ingeniero oscar, voy a implementar la qsc 1700 con 24 transistores con voltaje de +/-85 voltios bueno mi pregunta es, para realizar la bobina de salida hacia parlantes, que numero de calibre debo usar y cuantas vueltas??? y con respecto a la peavey pv1200 tengo ya claro como es el coneccionado de los transistores de salida lo que si tengo duda es con las resistencia de 8.2k que aparecen conectadas en los emisores de los mencionado transistores, es necesario colocarlos??? gracias hermano por tu atencion, ahhh y estuve en valledupar, me parecio una ciudad espectacular, saludos desde Caracas Venezuela....


----------



## Jackcer

oZon dijo:


> Sip.
> 
> son mejores estan hechos a base de mosfet, si mal recuerdo,
> 
> pero quiero saber si necesariamente tengo que usar el NE5532. para que luego no tenga problemas.
> si alguien supiera me dejaria tranquilo.
> 
> gracias
> 
> saludos
> 
> oZon


 
Yo lo probe con ambos, incluso con un 1458, con este ultimo aumentó la ganancia pero me gustó mas el sonido con el original.

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

La verdad compañeros es que probe con el NE5532 y el TL082, y a mi gusto el NE5532 tiene mejor sonido lo digo a mi parecer no se que opinen ustedes.
Saludes


----------



## germanlego

para voltajes menores hay que hacerle algunas modificaciones en el circuito de polarizacion y retroalimentacion.

saludos oscar aficionados tecnicos, tecnologos, e ingenieros que sepan del tema
para voltajes de unos +-40v o menos que modificaciones debo hacer para este cto. gracias de ante mano

amplificador alimentados con +-130vdc 

saludos oscar por dias e buscado un driver para una fuente de +-130v, si tienes alguno que me puedas faciltar te lo agradeseria.


----------



## oZon

holas 

bueno entonces pondre el ne5532 o talvez el tl082 bueno tambien hare laprueba con los dos.

estas son las primeras imagenes del qsc1700

saludos

oZon


----------



## pandacba

El NE5532 es de mucho mejor calidad y menor ruido que un TL072.
En audio de gran calidad un TL07X, no tiene cabida si bien esl TL072X esta considerado de bajo ruido echen un vistazo a las hojas de datos y alli pueden comparar las figuras de ruido de uno y de otro y notaran que el NE5532 lo supera y muy ampliamente. 

Por otro lado mirando esquemas de marcas de prestigio veran que done tiene importancia el ruido y calidad de audio siempre esta presente el NE5532


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

germanlego dijo:


> para voltajes menores hay que hacerle algunas modificaciones en el circuito de polarizacion y retroalimentacion.
> 
> saludos oscar aficionados tecnicos, tecnologos, e ingenieros que sepan del tema
> para voltajes de unos +-40v o menos que modificaciones debo hacer para este cto. gracias de ante mano
> 
> amplificador alimentados con +-130vdc
> 
> saludos oscar por dias e buscado un driver para una fuente de +-130v, si tienes alguno que me puedas faciltar te lo agradeseria.



Las modificaciones si no estoy mal estan mas atras para tensiones menores.

Para +-130v hay un esquema de esp (elliot sound projects), pero el PCB tendras que diseñarlo tu ya que no se puede pasar por el foro por problemas de copyright.








moonwalker: lar resistencias de 8k2 no se colocan, se me paso eliminarlas cuando hice el esquema de coneccion.


----------



## oZon

yo pienso que el conocimiento es universal pero bueno '

estas son algunas fotos de un poder que arme hace pocas semanas es un CYGNUS modelo PA 5.0X si mal recuerdo

saludos

oZon


----------



## moonwalker

Hola ing. Oscar, disculpe tanta molestia, pero queria saber como implementar el inductor de salida de 2uH para la qsc 1700 y si la peavey pv1200 si tambien debe llevar el mismo filtro rl de salida, gracias hermano por tu colaboracion,,, chao


----------



## lencho1910

disculpa oscar cual es el esquema que funciona para el PV1200, y si me podrias facilitar el pcb y la lista de materiales


----------



## Arthas

lencho1910 dijo:


> disculpa oscar cual es el esquema que funciona para el PV1200, y si me podrias facilitar el pcb y la lista de materiales


 

busca en las paginas atras creo que la numero 11 ahi esta el esquema y los componentes que publico el compañero jhon mulato ok y tambien busca la que publico el compañero oscar.


----------



## viciox

buenas noches oscar te quiero hacer una *CO*nsulta es para preguntarte q*UE* si se puede remplazar el trimer q*UE* utilizas en tu driver qsc-1700 por resistencias ya q*UE* no he podido conseguirlos... de antemano muchas gracias por tu atencion y pronta respuesta


----------



## germanlego

viciox dijo:


> buenas noches oscar te quiero hacer una *CO*nsulta es para preguntarte q*UE* si se puede remplazar el trimer q*UE* utilizas en tu driver qsc-1700 por resistencias ya q*UE* no he podido conseguirlos... de antemano muchas gracias por tu atencion y pronta respuesta



claro viciox que lo puedes hacer aun que no recuerdo los valores exactos lo puedes buscar en las paginas de mas atras de este foro, alli esta todo b*IE*n dat*A*do 

un consejo as las preguntas abiertas no cerradas a una sola perso*NA* recuerda es un foro abierto para que to*DOS* opinen.

espero que la informacion ta alla servido.


----------



## viciox

gracias amigo, voy abuscar y luego te comento muchas


----------



## Fogonazo

viciox dijo:


> buenas noches oscar te quiero hacer una *CO*nsulta es para preguntarte q*UE* si se puede remplazar el trimer q*UE* utilizas en tu driver qsc-1700 por resistencias ya q*UE* no he podido conseguirlos... de antemano muchas gracias por tu atencion y pronta respuesta



Si te refieres a este esquema:



*No* puedes reemplazar el preset por resistencias, ya que se emplea en un ajuste "Delicado" y del que puede depender la vida del amplificador.
*Si* lo puedes reemplazar por otro de valor parecido 2,2KΩ, 2,4KΩ, 1,8KΩ, 1,5KΩ.

*Y ademas *

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## germanlego

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si te refieres a este esquema:
> 
> 
> 
> *No* puedes reemplazar el preset por resistencias, ya que se emplea en un ajuste "Delicado" y del que puede depender la vida del amplificador.
> *Si* lo puedes reemplazar por otro de valor parecido 2,2KΩ, 2,4KΩ, 1,8KΩ, 1,5KΩ.
> 
> *Y ademas *
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.



AMIGO FOGONAZO, gracias por  la aclaracion de la ortografia y gramatica
Repecto al reemplazo del preset de la qsc 1700 yo estube viendo el foro y en una parte dice que si sepuede reemplazar por resistencias buscare el el numero del foro para enseñarlo.

hasta el momento no se si, el preset su uso es obligatorio para ambos diseños (alguien sabra mas del tema yo) que es para el ajuste, si alguien sabe mas del tema seria bueno que nos lo explicara
gracias amigo fogonazo haces un buen trabajo en el foro


----------



## palomo

germanlego dijo:


> Repecto al reemplazo del preset de la qsc 1700 yo estube viendo el foro y en una parte dice que si sepuede reemplazar por resistencias buscare el el numero del foro para enseñarlo.
> 
> hasta el momento no se si, el preset su uso es obligatorio para ambos diseños


 

¿Que se puede remplazar? se puede, unicamenta ay que ocupar el preset calibrar, quitarlo medir en sus extremos con referencia al central que ohmeje quedo y ¡Wuala! ya lo sustituiste solo que consigue resistencias de metal-film ---ALTO--- no le hagas caso a lo que escribi son burradas como lo que dicen de cambiar el preset por unas tesistencias, en amplificadores de alta potencia los presets son imprecindibles, imagina cuando sufra una falla al colocar nuevos transistores de salida se tiene que volver a retocar el bias para estos, no se puede dejar pasar por alto esto, y si es obligatorio para cualquier diseño de alta potencia imaginate unos cuantos milivolts de mas y adios transistores.

Espero haberte ayudado. 

Saludos.


----------



## germanlego

no le hagas caso a lo que dicen de cambiar *el preset* por unas tesistencias, *en amplificadores de alta potencia los presets son imprecindibles,* imagina cuando sufra una falla al colocar nuevos transistores de salida se tiene que volver a retocar el bias para estos, no se puede dejar pasar por alto esto, y si es obligatorio para cualquier diseño de alta potencia imaginate unos cuantos milivolts de mas y adios transistores.

Espero haberte ayudado. 

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

gracias palomo por, aclarar este tema del preset


----------



## oZon

una pregunta a los que armaron el qsc1700.

el capacitor de 27p ogligatoriamente tiene que ser de un minimo de 100V? lo digo por que no encontre un capacitor de esas caracteristicas solo hay de 50V en mi ciudad; creo que otros si lo encontraron.

saludos 

oZon

se me olvidó, una cosa mas...
los trans finales del driver pienso poner los 2sc5200 y complementario pues tampoco encontre los 2sc3856 y compl. nose si estará bien

saludos


----------



## Arthas

claro que si te sirven los 2sc5200 y su complemento yo los tengo en mi driver y calientan menos que los mj. En cuanto al capacitor de 27 tampoco lo encontre de 100v me toco poenrle de 50 v.
saludes


----------



## Edu-D

Hola a todos me pueden ayudar que amplificador seria mejor hacer la Qsc o la Peavey


----------



## Cacho

En ese orden (o el inverso) estaría bien. Después los encendés y los comprarás 

Saludos


----------



## Edu-D

He escuchado sonar en la calle los amplificadores peavey CS800 y Qsc usa850 y me he dado cuenta que suenan iguales no se si este equivocado y el pv1200 creo que es la misma potencia que la cs800 alguien del ha comparado los sonidos


----------



## palomo

Hace tiempo dige que si hay diferencia en el sonido de un QSC y un Peavey, el Peavey cuando se le ocupa en frecuencias bajas el sonido es mas facil de controlar ó sea no batallas tanto con el ecualizador o comprezor o lo que quieras ponere, en cambio el QSC el sonido es mas bruto mas dificil de darle un toque fino pero eso lo compenza con la potencia que te entrega, si logras calibrar esa potencia de acuerdo a tus bocinas si que se nota la diferencia entre un QSC y un Peavey, pero si nadamas conectas, le das al volumen para que retumbe la tierra y hacer bailongo con escandalo, cualquiera de los dos sonara igual.

Saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Muchas gracias por la informacion hice el circuito de la master sin los inyectores +-96v con 20 transistores de salida A1947 y C5200 pero en bajas frecuencias pero no me gusto el sonido... Quisiera cambiarle de tarjeta y estaba pensando hacer la pv2000 la que esta modificada en los temas anteriores o pv usa1300 creo que tiene mas potencia que la qsc 1700 y no se cual hacer..... Alguien ha hecho alguna tarjeta con buenos resultados....


----------



## palomo

Master con +-96 y 10 transistores 2SC5200 y no te gusto? deverias empezar por revizar tus bocinas que ocupas para graves, ten en cuenta que si estas no estas en un resinto de acuerdo a sus especificaciones, cualquier poder que le conectes sonara nefasto por mas que conectes marcas finas ya sea Yamaha Crown CervinVega, etc, si ocupas bafles originalea ahí si que mejor no opino, yo la arme con inyectores y transistores MJ21194 y complementario y hace sudar a unas Selenium de 18´ y 1000w en unos bafles tipo cervin vega b-52 y he trabajado con amplificadores de marca asi que yo me quedo con mi master.

Saliudos


----------



## Edu-D

tengo una caja con dos parlantes de 18 pulg de 600w cada una y las hace mover wau que parece que me las quema...
Algo escuche del damping por ejemplo la qsc tiene 200 y estube consultando que la master 3.6k tiene 500 en damping y para el bajo es mejor la qsc porque tiene mas control en bajas frecuencias.... Es que soy fanatico al sonido que retumbe... y tenga presencia en bajos profundo... no se si me dea a entender...
Y palomo con que voltajes las haces funcionar la tarjeta master con inyectores...


----------



## Arthas

EDHB dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la informacion hice el circuito de la master sin los inyectores +-96v con 20 transistores de salida A1947 y C5200 pero en bajas frecuencias pero no me gusto el sonido... Quisiera cambiarle de tarjeta y estaba pensando hacer la pv2000 la que esta modificada en los temas anteriores o pv usa1300 creo que tiene mas potencia que la qsc 1700 y no se cual hacer..... Alguien ha hecho alguna tarjeta con buenos resultados....


 
compañero no te gusto ese sonido con 20 transistores algo raro no?. En cuanto que la qsc 1300 suene mas que la 1700 mmm haste los 2 drivers y prueba y comentas antes de decir u opinar.
saludes


----------



## Edu-D

Suena super fuerte la master pero para frecuencias bajas no se si pueda servir como subwoofer.
Aqui estan los manuales:
qsc 1300 de la serie usa...
qsc 1700 de la serie one

Ver el archivo adjunto QSC SERIES ONE MANUAL.pdf
Ver el archivo adjunto QSC USA MANUAL.pdf


----------



## palomo

EDHB dijo:


> ¿Y palomo con que voltajes las haces funcionar la tarjeta master con inyectores...


 
Para no mezclar temas te recomiendo leeas el temas de Crest-audio, ahí subi el PCB de una fuente para poder sacar los dos voltajes que se nesecita y di una leve explicacion de sus caracteristicas, ojo el PCB es de doble cara esto lo hice para ahorrar espacio, ya que si no lo hacia la fuente quedaba en verdad muy grande.

Espero que te des una vuelta por aya.

Saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Bueno.... No se si alguien del foro me hace el favor de ayudarme con este tema ya que es un amplifiador peavey....
Todo aporte se le agradece aunque sea un granito de arena...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/problemas-amplificador-pv-1-3k-50477/


----------



## Arthas

comañeros lo digo porque probe con ambos drivers la qsc 1300 y la qsc 1700, la verdad a  mi parecer la qsc 1300 el bajo se oye ahi mismo no proyecta a distancia no se siente, en cambio la 1700 se oye el bajo  lejos (proyecta) ojo la probe en cajas de bajo lento tipo cerwin lo unico que hice fue cambiar de tarjeta en el mismo amplificador y ya . Otra cosa el amplificador tenia 16 transistores por canal con 93 voltios + y - con fuente 6 filtros sanwa de 6800 uf a 100v.
cualquier opinion digan

saludes


----------



## Edu-D

Compañero Arthas la verdad yo todavia no distingo cual es la QSC 1700 ya que en inernet estaba consultando... Porque segun Lo que encontre la QSC 1300 es el diagrama de QSC 1700

Encontre esto:

QSC 1300

8 Transistores en la etapa de potencia de salida para formar el tubo paralelo, cada tubo de resistencia del emisor son series que hay (0.47Ω/3W), el tubo de salida del modelo MJ21193, MJ21194, parámetros 250V/16A 250W, así que usar este tubo salida de tono templado, la potencia de salida de 650W.

Previamente, el nivel de pre-lanzamiento en el circuito convencional, la fuente de alimentación de 80V ±, con resistencia de descender, regulador de voltaje del diodo disponibles aeronaves.

De arranque de retraso, la protección del altavoz, la salida del tubo de protección de circuitos de exceso de temperatura diseñado como una unidad unificada a considerar, cuando la salida OUT (es decir, la figura 0:00) potencial de la CC con el suelo cuando hay diferencias, un punto de la subida potencial, P19, de Q21, liberación de Enlace JK1, cortar los canales de los altavoces y el altavoz en corto para lograr la protección de los altavoces. Q20 En horario normal de trabajo, un punto de potencial suficiente para encender Q19, Q21 y para activar el relé de pull-JK1, la producción y la fase del altavoz.


----------



## Arthas

te paso los diagramas ok
saludes


----------



## germanlego

Arthas dijo:


> comañeros lo digo porque probe con ambos drivers la qsc 1300 y la qsc 1700, la verdad a  mi parecer la qsc 1300 el bajo se oye ahi mismo no proyecta a distancia no se siente, en cambio la 1700 se oye el bajo  lejos (proyecta) ojo la probe en cajas de bajo lento tipo cerwin lo unico que hice fue cambiar de tarjeta en el mismo amplificador y ya . Otra cosa el amplificador tenia 16 transistores por canal con 93 voltios + y - con fuente 6 filtros sanwa de 6800 uf a 100v.
> cualquier opinion digan
> 
> saludes



saludos arthas 

te pregunto como te fue con las altas temperaturas de los transistores de potencia, ya que un amigo lo armo y tiene ese problema.
Te agradesco de antemano por tu ayuda


----------



## engine

Hola amigos , he construido este amplificador sin los diodos 1n4004 que van a la base de los mj15032/33, en su lugar use las retesistencias de 1.5k sin el preset y puestas a  masa del pre.
  En los emisores de los mj 15032/33 coloque resistencias de 10 ohm. y para los otros transistores tipo 2sc5200 coloque de 15 ohm. en los emisores con buenos resultados , estando en reposo no calienta para nada y en uso ,a buena potencia ,le puse una turbina de 12v. y despues de un rato solo se entibio.
  prueben asi y comentan. gracias.


----------



## palomo

engine dijo:


> y para los otros transistores tipo 2sc5200 coloque de *15 ohm*. en los emisores con buenos resultados , estando en reposo no calienta para nada y en uso ,a buena potencia ,le puse una turbina de 12v. y despues de un rato solo se entibio.
> prueben asi y comentan. gracias.


 
¿Lei bien 15 ohms? amigo que perdida de potencia debes de tener, con razon los transistores finales apenas si calientan te recomiendo que en lugar de esas resistencias coloques unas de .45Ω asi podras tener la maxima potencia que este poder entrega.

Saludos


----------



## engine

Hola de nuevo, al parecer hubo un mal entendido , cuando dije que en los trancistores 2sc5200-2sa1943 coloque esas resistencias , es porque los puse en el lugar de los mj15032/33 porque por el momento no contaba con los mj. y en los trancistores finales que son mj15024
y mj15025 si tengo resistencias de 0.47 ohm , espero si me haya explicado.


----------



## Edu-D

Alguien tiene el diagrama algun diagrama de la serie Peavey PVi ya he buscado en internet y no he encontrado nada, un dia me llego uno de estos dañados que era Peavey PVi-2000 y solo trabajaba con 10 transistores que eran 4 transistores 2SA1943 y 4 2SC5200 los driver eran  A1841 Y C5198


----------



## andysilvas

Buenas tardes compañeros soy nuevo aca en el foro y necesito que me ayuden con un pequeño problemita jejejeje.

Arme el amplificador Qsc 1700, y tengo un problema con la calibracion de las bias, en el lado del transistor 2sc3856 me da un voltaje de bias de 0.657 y del otro lado en el transistor 2sa1492 un voltaje de-0.754. El trimer de 2k lo reemplaze por dos resistores de 1K para ver si podia estabilizar mas los voltajes, pero no sucedio nada. Ademas movi el trimer de bias a hacia la derecha y el voltaje de bias del Q 1492 suve hasta-1.03 v mientras que el otro voltaje del 3856 solo se altera hasta llegar a 0.680, y si lo muevo hacia la izquiera se queda en 0.657 y  -0754 voltios.

El voltaje de alimentacion es de 75-75, 10 amperios, y tengo conectados 6 Q 5200 y 6 Q 1943.

Ademas cuando le subo el volumen empieza a distorcionar me imagino que es por lo de las bias.

Espero y me puedan ayudar con este problemita.


----------



## Van Malta

hola estimados colegas, estoy muy interesado con este proyecto , necesito que a claren cual debe ser el transformador en cuanto a que voltaje y amperage tiene que tener para poder entregar la maxima potencia con altavoz de 4 ohms.me refiero al proyecto que posteo oscar el peavey 1200,

 mi idea era hacer una potencia capaz de poder amplificar a una banda en vivo.tiene realmente la misma potencia que la potencia peavey 1200?

 y una duda que me  invade , es necesario calibrar el bias ,o esta potencia no requiere calibracion?.

 desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## joseluisvergara

hola a todos llevo varios meses leyendo sus comentarios y me parece que son muy significativos me han ayudado mucho....quiero contarles que hice el ampificador qsc 1700 y me esta trabajando bien aunque aun no le suministro el voltaje con que ella trabaja solo le pongo +42 y -42 voltios ..pero quiera hacerles una pregunta si yo quiero hacer ese amplificador estereo osea con dos targetas puedo conectarlas al mismo transformador ,,,,lo digo porque como la salida es por el tab central del transformador entonces al tener dos targetas las salidas se van a unir y no se si eso pueda trabajar bien asi....de antemano muchas gracias compañeros ...


----------



## Edu-D

El transformador debe tener dos bobinados secundarios una para cada tarjeta o dos transformadores uno para cada canal...
Saludos


----------



## joseluisvergara

muchas gracias compañeros por su colaboracion ...tendre que ponerle dos bobinados secundarios al transformador.....ahora bien quisiera saber algo ...la qsc trabaja con  +92y -92 voltios pero no se con que amperaje puede trabajar para que de un sonido casi perfecto...compañeros cuando hice la qsc 1700 resulta que me dio un buen sonido pero con poco bajo ,las frecuencias bajas no sobresalen tanto.....quisiera pedirles un consejo a ustedes , el amplificador que quiero fabricar necesito que solo me reprodusca las frecuencias bajas , que circuito me recomiendan qsc,peavey u otro...de antemano muchas gracias por su tiempo y colaboracion...


----------



## jgsonido

Modiqué la tarjeta qsc 1800, subo las pcb, suenan del *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*.

pruebenla y me cuenta.

at

jose


----------



## Van Malta

hola estimados colegas, estoy muy interesado con este proyecto , necesito que aclaren cual debe ser el transformador en cuanto a que voltaje y amperage tiene que tener para poder entregar la maxima potencia con altavoz de 4 ohms.me refiero al proyecto que posteo oscar el peavey 1200,

mi idea era hacer una potencia capaz de poder amplificar a una banda en vivo.tiene realmente la misma potencia que la potencia peavey 1200?

y una duda que me invade , es necesario calibrar el bias ,o esta potencia no requiere calibracion?.

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Van Malta dijo:


> hola estimados colegas, estoy muy interesado con este proyecto , necesito que aclaren cual debe ser el transformador en cuanto a que voltaje y amperage tiene que tener para poder entregar la maxima potencia con altavoz de 4 ohms.me refiero al proyecto que posteo oscar el peavey 1200,
> 
> mi idea era hacer una potencia capaz de poder amplificar a una banda en vivo.tiene realmente la misma potencia que la potencia peavey 1200?
> 
> y una duda que me invade , es necesario calibrar el bias ,o esta potencia no requiere calibracion?.
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias.


 
Hola amigo Van Malta

El amplificador no necesita calibracion adicional.
Lo de la potencia, si le colocas la fuente con los valores de tension y corriente que trae el ampli original te estaria entregando casi la misma potencia y calidad de sonido del original, digo casi, porque ahi influirian la calidad de los materiales con los que se fabrique el amplificador.

Muchos exitos en la elaboracion del proyecto.


----------



## Van Malta

hola oscar , te agradezco tu atencion , me podrias decir cual es el voltaje y la corriente original , la verdad lei el foro pero no encontre que  espècifique estos valores.

 desde ya nuevamente agradezco tu atencion!


----------



## alex candelo q

Hola,tengo armada la qsc 1700,funciona perfectamente bien con el integrado C4558,pero al cambiarlo por el NE5532 con volumen bajo suena bien pero al subirlo suena muy feo se distorciona tanto que no se distingue el tipo de musica que esta sonando, la tengo alimentada con +-78v,me di cuenta que se le caen los voltajes +- al integrado NE5532,con el C4558 no pasa nada de esto funciona super bien, la tengo con 7 C5200 y 7 A1943 y drivers C3856 y A1492 trabajando a 4 ohmio, bias 0.86mv en las resistencia de emisor de los drivers, y base mide 0.62v en ambos osea que esta todo bien.


----------



## lamonda

les comentos a todos los del foro de electronica, que arme el amplificador peavey pv-1200 cuadre las vias a 0.60v este amplificador tiene un buen sonido en bajo y medio. este amplificador cuando lo arme se calentaban mucho los transistores de potencia corregi este problema reemplazando tres diodos por un puente gracias al compañero del yessy en valledupar


----------



## jgsonido

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Porque no le preguntamos a jhon mulato, el dijo que habia sido el creador de este circuito...



Hola Oscar, te comento que hice la tarjeta qsc1700, tal cual como la subistes, pero estoy notando que el transistor driver negativo se está calentando y el sonido no es bueno, suena como ripiao¡¡¡, perdona la expresión, estoy midiendo los voltajes del intregrado y están bien +15-15, he cambiado todos los diodos de ajustes de bias por el 1n4934 y aun asi, no se puede ajustar las bias.


----------



## jairalfonso

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> La dos polaridades de la entrada es porque es del tipo balanceada, si lo vas a usar con señal no balanceada mandas a tierra el pin que dice - y entras por +.
> 
> En donde dice clip (en la QSC que subi al foro) ahi va un led del color y tamaño que gustes.
> 
> Con esa alimentacion a 2 Ohm puedes usar minimo 6 transistores de salida.
> 
> Saludos.



 hola oscar quiero pedirte un concejo que placa me recomiendas para armar un amplificado de buena calidad para lograr 4000w certificado

hola a todos  quiero pedirles  un concejo que placa me recomiendas para armar un amplificado de buena calidad para lograr 4000w certificado


----------



## palomo

jairalfonso dijo:


> hola a todos quiero pedirles un concejo que placa me recomiendas para armar un amplificado de buena calidad para lograr 4000w certificado


 
4000w en que ohmeaje 8, 4 o 2, ten en cuenta que un ampli de tal magnitud es mucho dinero, en este enlace encontraras un amplificador de 1500w certificados y lo puedes aumentar asta 2000w con mas transistores y pequeñas modificaciones, poniendolo en bridge podras obtener los 4000w que quieres esta pagina es muy seria asi que no dudes si funciona o no y ahora dame tú un consejo, que arreglo de bafles a 4Ω puede manejar tal cantidad de potencia, yo en lo personal prefiero manejar modulos de 1500w y no que en pleno evento me falle el amplificador de 4000w y me quede sin bajos.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Ni eso, Palomo...
Armá módulos de 600-800W como mucho y verás cómo es muchísimo más confiable.

Primero, acomodar parlantes para esa potencia es algo relativamente fácil de hacer.
Segundo, usás 600W para los agudos, 1000W para medios y 2600W en los bajos y vas bastante bien distribuido. O si no, poné un crossover pasivo que tome los 4000W a ver cómo te va...
Tercero: Que falle uno de esos amplis cuando quiera, que lo demás sigue sonando .
Cuarto: A una eficiencia del 60%, tenemos 2400W a disipar. Si los disipa un solo aparato, se complica. Ya si son 6 u 8 amplis es otra cosa. De lo contrario tenés que usar amplis de mucha más eficiencia (ClaseG o H al menos, ClaseD en lo posible).

Mejor varios amplis más chicos, o mejorar los parlantes .

Saludos


----------



## palomo

De hecho yo lo tengo distribuido de la siguiente manera:

1 ampli de 250w para esos bichos llamados "balas" 
1 Ampli de 350w para los compresores 
1 de 400w para medios 
2 de 2500 para bajos (4 clones cervin-vega) amplificador clase H

y  voy por mas.


----------



## orsaba

Hola amigos foreros un saludo muy cordial a todos, participo por primera vez soy un aficionado mas al sonido tengo algunas practicas ensamblando amplificadores pequeños como los tda, stk,ahora en el foro e construido el melody 400 gracias a los amigos foreros en estos momentos estoy abocado en los amplificadores qsc y peavey, hice las dos tarjetas del ing. O. Monsalvo con respecto a la peavey no hay problema buen sonido en bajo medio y agudo, pero con la qsc me clipea a medio volumen y se baja el voltaje del +y- 15v se trata del qsc 1700 alimentado con +70y-70 dc condensador de fuente 2 de 10000a 80v driver c3856 y a 1492 en las bases 0.67v en resistenia del driver 130mA .         Gracias

para completar la informacion en vias tiene los diodos 1n 4937,correcion en la resistencia del, driver no es 130 mA si no 130mV el transformador es de 220Vac sec. 50-0-50 filtrado por 2 consadores de10000 mf a 80V,los transistores de salida son mj 15003y 15004 05 de cada uno los condensadores de la tajeta son de 100v hacia arriba, en el diagrama figura algunas resistencias con tolerancia del 1% dificil de encontrar,con las resistencias simples como que no cuadra en la funcion del ne 5532 espero su respuesta Gracias


----------



## orsaba

Hola amigos foreros de nuevo por aca resulta que consegui las resistencias de presicion el voltaje ,pero para cuadrar el bias(sin carga,in+y- a tierra) al conectar al ca se mantiene encendido el led y los voltajes varian en forma descontrolada en el driver  y el ic ejemplo base c3856=4v a1492=90mV en ic pin7=3.5v,pin4=8v pin8=10v en las resistencia de los driver  95mV y 60mV,pero al poner carga por un segundo todo varia se apaga el led los voltajes normales 15v+y- las bases de los driver .69v en la resistencia de los driver 145mV y en el pin 7 del ic =85mV y el sonido despues de calibrar se escucha un tanto opaco como que faltase el brillo(sin conestar los transistores de potencia) ¿a que se debera?  espero respuesta.                                                                                               gracias


----------



## orsaba

Amigos foreros muy buenas tardes, haciendo memoria ha esta tarjeta le hice un cambio que no resulto les cuento anule el diodo 1n4004 que esta al lado del zener 4.7v y este le cambie por 3.9 pero por apurado lo puse al revez ocasionando un sonido distorsionado y rapido calentamiento de los transistores de salidas, cabo de armar otra tarjeta con los driver D1947 y B817 y no me clipea al conectarlo lo tengo con un par de transistores de salida c5200 y su complemento todos los voltajes normales buen sonido lo que me hace pensar que los driver de la otra tarjeta deben estar con fuga mas adelante hare los cambios haber que resulta, quiero terminar este ampli para armar una master 3.6k    saludos                 gracias


----------



## orsaba

buenas tardes amigos foreros fue como sospechaba el driver c3856 estaba con fuga lo cambie por otro con su par y asunto arreglado ahora pienso en la master 3.6k                   saludos y gracias.


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos, con respecto a la peavey pv1200, cuantos transistores de salidas se les podria poner???' puedo usar una fuente de +/-85 voltios??' gracias por su respuesta de antemano...


----------



## Arthas

segun el esquema se alimenta con 75v + o - y con 8 transistores, de ahi para delante calcula la fuente y los transistores y los cambiso q*UE* hay que hacerle a la tarjeta


----------



## moonwalker

hola audiobis, creo que ese sitio se llama anteca si mal no recuerdo, hermano me estaban cobrando por un transformador de demasiado caro. colegas del foro no es reglamentario ponerse mensajes privados porque todos tenemos que beneficiarnos pero me gustaria que audiobis se comunicara conmigo personalmente porque somos de la misma ciudad... de todas maneras posteare para el futuro la construccion detallada de transformadores , la manera en que se hacen aca. dime audiobis como me podria comunicar contigo

ah con respecto al amplificador peavey pv1200 ya voy a comprar ya todo mañana, lo que tengo es una pequeña duda es con las resistencias de 22 ohmios que estan en los emisores de los drivers, de cuantos vatios son??? gracias pde antemano saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

audiobis dijo:
			
		

> bueno amigo moonwalker en caracas hay un citio donde te los hacen a medida mandame un mensaje privado y hablamos





moonwalker dijo:


> hola audiobis, creo que ese sitio se llama anteca si mal no recuerdo, hermano me estaban cobrando por un transformador de demasiado caro. colegas del foro no es reglamentario ponerse mensajes privados porque todos tenemos que beneficiarnos pero me gustaria que audiobis se comunicara conmigo personalmente porque somos de la misma ciudad... de todas maneras posteare para el futuro la construccion detallada de transformadores , la manera en que se hacen aca. dime audiobis como me podria comunicar contigo



Y por que no mejor publican la dirección en el Foro así "Todos" se enteran.

*Normas del Foro 2.3*Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## moonwalker

hola gracias por el datazo, solo queda es entrevistarse con el tecnico de ese local...

ah con respecto al amplificador peavey pv1200 ya voy a comprar ya todo mañana, lo que tengo es una pequeña duda es con las resistencias de 22 ohmios que estan en los emisores de los drivers, de cuantos vatios son??? gracias pde antemano saludos


----------



## guillermo escorcia

moonwalker dijo:
			
		

> hola voy a usar una fuente de +80v -80 con 4 transistores 2sc3858 y su complemento como cuanto mas omenos entregaría este amplificador peavey pv1200
> ???'



amigo yo me dedico a construir amplificadores echizos y reparo amplificadores originales yo le puse 92v+ 92- con 16 transistores y funciona perfectamente a 2 homios
este amp 1200w
actualmente arme uno que mueve 4 parlantes de 4000w pero este es otro amp que voy asuvir al foro es en btl y retunba una barbaridad


----------



## moonwalker

hola guillermo gracias por tu respuesta bueno actualmente no quiero usar un transformador que rectificado me dé ese nivel de voltaje yo solo lo quería con los parametros de alimentación que te dí: +/-80 voltios con transistores 2sc3858 y complemento... si me podria estar entregado los 400 w como dice tocatomon o mas???? otra pregunta, tu colocaste 16 transistores para una sola tarjeta y con los mismo transistores que pienso usar??? otra pregunta guille, lleva bobina de salida o no ??? gracias mi herman de antemano por tu respuesta y saludos...


----------



## guillermo escorcia

moonwalker dijo:


> hola guillermo gracias por tu respuesta bueno actualmente no quiero usar un transformador que rectificado me dé ese nivel de voltaje yo solo lo quería con los parametros de alimentación que te dí: +/-80 voltios con transistores 2sc3858 y complemento... si me podria estar entregado los 400 w como dice tocatomon o mas???? otra pregunta, tu colocaste 16 transistores para una sola tarjeta y con los mismo transistores que pienso usar??? otra pregunta guille, lleva bobina de salida o no ??? gracias mi herman de antemano por tu respuesta y saludos...



si coloque 16 transistores en una sola tarjeta y si lleba bobina de salida. com los mismos transistores 2sc3858 y su pareja.
tanbien la elaborado con el c5200 y pareja con el voltaje que tu piesas poner trabajan cual quiera delosdos mui bien espero te sirba de mucho esta informacion cualquier inquietud no dudes en consultarme que estes muibiem mi amigo.


----------



## moonwalker

hola guille gracias hermano por tu respuesta, por lo que veo eres de un pueblo cercano de la ciudad de Barranquilla, yo soy de Caracas y estoy justo ahora en Bquilla para comprar transformadores.. realmente pensé que esa peavey trabajaba con sólo 8 transistores... la bobina de salida de cuántos microhenrios son? y como la fabricas? pienso hacer un módulo con 8 transistores por canal con esta peavey, este proyecto me tiene muy emocionado, gracias por tu ayuda y espero tu respuesta... saludos


----------



## guillermo escorcia

moonwalker dijo:


> hola guille gracias hermano por tu respuesta, por lo que veo eres de un pueblo cercano de la ciudad de Barranquilla, yo soy de Caracas y estoy justo ahora en Bquilla para comprar transformadores.. realmente pensé que esa peavey trabajaba con sólo 8 transistores... la bobina de salida de cuántos microhenrios son? y como la fabricas? pienso hacer un módulo con 8 transistores por canal con esta peavey, este proyecto me tiene muy emocionado, gracias por tu ayuda y espero tu respuesta... saludos



la bobina lleba 10 bueltas calibre #12 la bobina es de nucleo de aire se ase enrrollandola sobre boligrafo y luego se retira el boligrafo y listo.


----------



## moonwalker

hola guille, gracias hermano por tu pronta respuesta, asi que lo enrollo sobre un boligrafo??? pero no sería muy pequeño el diametro de esa bobina ???


----------



## Arthas

lee el plano de la peavey 1200 creo que la bobina es de 8uh consulta el plano 
saludos


----------



## moonwalker

mmm ok arthas ... mira te consulto algo: tengo dos parlantes, uno de 1500 w a 18 pulgadas y otro de 600 watts a 15 pulgadas, puedo conectarles estos parlantes sin problemas a la peavey 1200, tengo 8 transistores en la tarjeta y 80 vdc por rama. gracias por tu respuesta de antemano.... ah otra pregunta, la resistencia de 22 ohmios en los drivers de la tarjeta son de 2 watts??


----------



## Arthas

pero deberias poner los parlantes de igual vatiaje para que quede pareja y las ressntencias de 22 ohm yo las coloque de 1 w y no he tenido problemas


----------



## Skorpion

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Saludos Jaime, Bienvenido al foro
> 
> Antes que te lo diga algun moderador te lo digo yo, procura no escribir en mayusculas ya que es equivalente a alzar la voz y es de mala educacion
> 
> En cuanto a la QSC, no hace corto ya que la etapa de salida del amplificador es tipo sziklai y trabaja de esa forma, fijate que los transistores PNP van del lado positivo y los NPN del lado negativo.



oscar e probado la qsc que usted monto con el integrado ne5532 y los voltajes de los diodos de 15v se caen y los de las vias tambien que puedeser ?



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola amigo Van Malta
> 
> El amplificador no necesita calibracion adicional.
> Lo de la potencia, si le colocas la fuente con los valores de tension y corriente que trae el ampli original te estaria entregando casi la misma potencia y calidad de sonido del original, digo casi, porque ahi influirian la calidad de los materiales con los que se fabrique el amplificador.
> 
> Muchos exitos en la elaboracion del proyecto.



oscar e probado la qsc que usted monto con el integrado ne5532 y los voltajes de los diodos de 15v se caen y los de las vias tambien que puedeser ?


----------



## Arthas

cambia ekl integrado a ver que pasa y tambien revisa los componentes alguno que este mal puesto los zener de 15v que esten bien las resistencias de 3k5/5w esten debidamente estables .

saludos


----------



## carlos emilio

esta todo bien con peavey 1200 pero encuentro algo extraño en el clon que no me convence ya que el operacional ota ca3080 no esta en la placa y el esquema modificado no aparece en el foro en mi caso armaria las qsc que son confiables copiadas del esquema de origen funcionan perfectas ya he montado varias hasta la serie rmx y sin problemas me gustaria montar la peavey me gustan como suenan las originales ...un saludo desde uruguay


----------



## ALIEM

Hola  oscar   quería  saber  si  la  tarjeta   peavey   que  publicaste   en  el  mensaje  52  de  la  3 pagina  de  este  foro ,  suena  mejor que  la  zener  que  publico  usted  mismo,  también  me  llama  la  curiosidad    que  esta  tarjeta  no  tiene  resistencia  variable  como  para  ajustar  bias  ,  le  pregunto,  si  es  como  la a zener  que  no  hay  que  ajustar  nada ,  quisiera  saber  en  cuanto  a  potencia  y  calidad  cual  es  mejor ,  le  ago  esta  pregunta  a  usted  porque  me  imagino  que ya  tiene  experiencia  con  las  dos  tarjeta s ,    también   usted  sabe que  hubo  un  problemita  con    un  diodo  que  usted  lo  marco  con  un  marcador  color  rojo, y  dijo esto ,Hola jgsonido, invierte la posición de este diodo, ponlo como esta en la imagen, cometí ese error sin darme cuenta, pido disculpasops: y te doy las gracias, le  pregunto señor  oscar  si  tengo  que  dejarlo  como  esta  en  la  imagen del  pcb o  tengo  que  invertirlo  a  como  esta  en  la  imagen  del  pcb   porque   no    entendí  muy bien  la  respuesta  que  dio  bueno  espero  su  respuesta cámara  si  no  es  mucha  molestia

ha  se  me  olvidaba oscar  porque  la  tarjeta que  publico  jhonn  mulato en pagina 9 mensaje 161   es  diferente  ala  tuya , si  supuestamente  son  los  mismo  amplificadores ,  en la tarjeta  de  jhon mulato  solamente hay  8 diodos , y  en  la  que  tu  publicaste  hay  15 por favor  me puede  explicar


----------



## Arthas

aliem sucede que oscar la hizo lo mas original posible y la de jhon esta resumida y el diodo de la publcada por oscar tienes q colocarlo tal cual como el dijo por que si no hay corto y si suena mejor que la zener mejor calidad s la vas a hacer hazlo sin problemas que sale de una.

saludos


----------



## ALIEM

hola compañeros,  bueno la  verda gracia por la respuesta, tengo otra  inquietud estuve revisando  el  foro y  encontré la peavey  1300, compañero estuve  buscando  por interne  las  especificaciones  técnicas del peavey 1300 y  no  las  encontre  es  mas tampoco  encontre  ese amplificador, también  me  di  de  cuenta  de algo,   este amplificador en  la  fuente  me  trabaja  con  un  voltaje  de 95 positivo  y  95 negativo,  compañero  si  me  gustaría  arma  este ,yo soy  el  aficionado  numero uno  de  este  foro  la  verdad  que  de  tantos  amplificadores  me  estoy  volviendo  loco,  y  no  se  cual  armar,  señores  le  cuento  , yo  siempre  compraba  revista  de  electrónica   porque  en  algunas  de  ellas  siempre  venían  diagramas  de  amplificadores , pero  la  mayoría  era  de  poca potencia ,  bueno  le  cuento  para  mi un  amplificador  de  100 watios  era  una  joya     y  compraba  siempre  revista    para  ver  si  venia  uno,   nunca  llegue  a ver  uno  de 100 watio la ultima  que  compre  fue  una  revista llamada  saber  electrónica    que  me traía  un  circuito  con  un  amplificador  stk 086  ,eso  para  mi fue  una  emoción  granadina  encontrar  un diagrama  de  amplificador  de stk 086 ,  pa  ese  tiempo  no  conocía este  foro,   y  tampoco  savia  manejar  una  computadora después  poco a  poco  fui  aprendiendo    y  en pese a  navegar gar  por  interne  y  empecé  a  buscar diagrama de  amplificadores   y  encontré  un  poco  y  de  diferentes  potencia  imagínense  como  esta  yo  de  emocionado,    bueno   pero  eso  no  era  suficiente  me  daba  como  miedo  armarlo   porque  no savia  si  funcionaba   necesitaba  saber de  alguien  que  lo hubiera  armado  para  yo no tener  dudas ,y  armarlo con  confianza   bueno  de  de  tanto  buscar  encontré  este  foro  cuando  entre   aquí  bueno  imagínense como  estaba,  les  cuento yo no arme  nunca  el amplificador  de  la  revista  saber electrónica  porque   venia  con  mucho  errores   por  ejemplo  en  el  pcv  la pista   pegando  una  con  la  otra   igual  en  el  diagrama   ellos   lo  publicaban,  pero  lo  publicaban  como  con  malas  intenciones   como  paquee  nadie  lo  armara,  les  cuento  yo  arme  vario  circuito de  la revista  saber  electrónica  y  la  mayoría  no funcionan  bueno  esa  fue  mi  historia  y  espero  me  ayuden


----------



## alejordaz

saludos compañeros del foro, soy nuevo en este foro e vistos algumos temas y la verdad tengo que felicitar a todos los colaboradores y participantes, en estos mo*mentos me encuentro realizando un proyecto de audio el cual consiste en aumentar la capacidad de un amplicador, e aclarados muchas dudas y e visualizado mi  proyecto, el cual montare dos mj21194 y dos mj21193, en las salidas de un amplicador de 100w que usa ecg36 y 37, una fuente de refuerzo para suministrar la corriente necesaria, al amplificador original solo le cambio las resistencias de 0.4 por unas de 100omh para tener el difencial de alimentacion de la nueva etapa de salida.

estoy ya trabajando, estare publicando resultados.

saludos...


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos
Leyendo el foro lei que para hacer andar la QSC1700 necesitaba un transformador y una fuente que vote +-80vdc.
De acuerdo a este dato lei que el tranformador  vota +-70vca a 30A y 4200w (consume bastante luz) y eso que es para una sola QSC1700  osea consume unos 8400w aprox en estereo

Para no alargarme tanto necesito saber  las caracteristicas minimas del transformador para la QSC1700 (voltios y amperios necesita tanto amperaje??)
Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## mcou

que tal compañeros miren lo que encontré no lo subi directa mente por que no se como subir archivo pdf al forohttp://www.4shared.com/get/zdIQ2fCA/Peavey_PV-2600.html


----------



## JUANCHO7

parece que no me entendistes 
lo que pido es que el que ya halla armado un amplificador hechizo con la peavey es que este comprobado de que esta bien porque en lo que he leido les ha presentado problemas
solo si alguien la tiene bien le pido el favor de enseñarmela


----------



## mcou

Companero no lo tomes a mal pero seria bueno que leas el tema completo del amplificador de tu interes asi te daras cuenta si el ampli funciona o no funciona o cuales fueron las modificaciones que le hicieron para que funcione y despues que tengas esas informaciones de una vez sabras si lo armas o no aqui todos los del foro tenemos que hacer nuestros esfuerzos nunca es sera bueno que te hagan todo claro si tienes algunas dudas de tu de cual quier proyecto puedes preguntarlo y con gusto se te respondera saludos.


----------



## Arthas

las peavey publicadas en este post funcionan de una lee y construye la que mas te guste y nos comentas tu experiencia


----------



## TECHNIMIX

JUANCHO7 dijo:


> parece que no me entendistes
> lo que pido es que el que ya halla armado un amplificador hechizo con la peavey es que este comprobado de que esta bien porque en lo que he leido les ha presentado problemas
> solo si alguien la tiene bien le pido el favor de enseñarmela



hola a todos!  JUANCHO7 esos drivers heciza o hechizo como lo llaman en este foro trabajan muy bien, la verdad mi primer amplificador copia de un qsc lo arme gracias a este gran foro, y por supuesto gracias al gran aporte del ingeniero oscar monsalvo. aqi una muestra de los qsc 1700 que me eh armado. saludos 



Arthas dijo:


> las peavey publicadas en este post funcionan de una lee y construye la que mas te guste y nos comentas tu experiencia



amigo Arthas, cree usted que el driver peavey  1200 posteado por el ingeniero oscar monalvo pueda trabajar a 2 ohms con 12 trs y un voltaje de 75 mas 75v y 20 amperios? me encanta el sonido de peavey pero en esta configuracion debe sonar mejor hasta para bajos, otra cosita una duda con un driver donde el sr oscar corrije la posicion de un diodo del peavey, se alcanza a ver que dice (pv2000) sera la misma (pv1200) . gracias antemanos por responder y aclararme, saludos.


----------



## Arthas

Bueno segun el esquema de fabrica trae 8 por canal para una impedancia minima de 4 ohm por canal y -75v +75v la fuente creo que con 12 puede trabajar a 2 ohm. En cuanto a la peavey de Oscar es la peavey 1200 y debes cambiar la posicion del diodo mas nada.


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Arthas dijo:


> Bueno segun el esquema de fabrica trae 8 por canal para una impedancia minima de 4 ohm por canal y -75v +75v la fuente creo que con 12 puede trabajar a 2 ohm. En cuanto a la peavey de Oscar es la peavey 1200 y debes cambiar la posicion del diodo mas nada.



amigo Arthas gracias por la respuesta, la verdad tengo experiencia con los peavey originales en cuanto a reparaciones y trabajos, esos amplis son unos tanques de guerra, pero jamas eh fabricado uno clon, aunque recuerdando viejos tiempos creo que tengo por hay unas tarjetas peavey 260w a 4 ohms con diagramas y todo, y su sonido es muy bueno pero la configuracion es cuasicomplementaria y solo usa 4 transistores mj15024. las diseño un amigo tecnico con muchisima experiencia y pues eh sacado muchas copias y ningunas an dado problemas, incluso un amigo le coloco 6 transistores y la trabaja a 2 ohms (3 parlantes por canal de 15" peavey)  y solo se alimenta con 45 mas 45 volts pero para que sean estables tienen que tener un transformador de 20 amperes como minimo en stereo. y bueno a todas esta queria comentarte que los peavey pv1200 trabajan a 2 ohms con esos 8 transistores, pero te pregunto por lo de las clon por que ustedes tienen mas experiencia en esto. espero no causarte molestias por tantas preguntas amigo Arthas, pero la verdad quisiera tener seguridad que pueda esas pv1200 del sr oscar trabajar a 2 ohms con 6 transistores 2sc5200 y 6
 2sa 1943 con 75v mas 75v y 20.000 micros faradios en filtrado por rama. gracias nuevamente por tu tiempo y ayudas... saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Arthas dijo:


> Bueno segun el esquema de fabrica trae 8 por canal para una impedancia minima de 4 ohm por canal y -75v +75v la fuente creo que con 12 puede trabajar a 2 ohm. En cuanto a la peavey de Oscar es la peavey 1200 y debes cambiar la posicion del diodo mas nada.



Correcion la peavey PV-1200 original puede manejar hasta cargas de 2 ohmios por canal que da 600w por canal... Utiliza 10 transistores en total de los cuales 2 son los driver

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

si compañero edu-d ya me cerciore si trabaja a 2 ohm perfectamente

saludos


----------



## alex2000

hola saludos a todos mi duda es con el circuito peavey hechizo si puedo confiar en el diagrama publicado ya que pienso hacer un proyecto con este plano y que tal es el sonido ya que lo quiero para medios y brillos.

otra duda seria cuantos bafles se le podrian colocar a una tarjeta con 16 transistores con una carga de +80v y -80v y como se le  ajustan las bias. muchas gracias antemano y agradesco sus comentario.


----------



## Tacatomon

alex2000 dijo:


> hola saludos a todos mi duda es con el circuito peavey hechizo si puedo confiar en el diagrama publicado ya que pienso hacer un proyecto con este plano y que tal es el sonido ya que lo quiero para medios y brillos.
> 
> otra duda seria cuantos bafles se le podrian colocar a una tarjeta con 16 transistores con una carga de +80v y -80v y como se le  ajustan las bias. muchas gracias antemano y agradesco sus comentario.



Todas las dudas que mencionas, ya están respondidas a lo largo del tema.

Para el agregado de transistores y el ajuste y dimensión de la etapa de potencia, necesitas leer bien estos temas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Saludos!!!


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos, les escribo con respecto a la peavey pv1200 el cual se ve que es un amplificador de buena calidad de sonido, pronto la armaré con el favor de Dios, la única duda que me surge en estos momentos con respecto a este amplificador es la bobina de salida, la lleva o no la lleva??? me imagino que ssí pero que calibre de alambre se necesita mas o menos, cuántas vueltas y el diámetro del núcleo de aire que poseerá la bobina, pronto voy a postear el esquema electrónico de esta tarjeta, desde ya muchas gracias por su colaboración y gracias gran comunidad por su ayuda. saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Si le quieres hacerle el inductor que lleva estas son las caracteristicas para que la hagas...
CABLE AWG: 14
ESPIRAS: 15 vueltas
DIAMETRO: 10mm

Saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Es de la original lo usa la peavey cs800 cs1000 pv1.3k lo saque con un calibrador esos datos y es el mismo inductor.....


----------



## Arthas

muy buen dato edu-h la hare con esas caracteristicas para mis peavey que utilizare en brillos
saludos


----------



## palomo

Arthas dijo:


> muy buen dato edu-h la hare con esas caracteristicas para mis peavey que utilizare en brillos
> saludos


 
Si lo vas a ocupar en frecuencia altas no tiene caso que lo pongas, este se pone principalmente si lo vas a ocupar para medios o graves, aunque no esta de mas solo acuerdate que opara que la red funcione debe ir acompañado de una resistencia.

Saludos


----------



## antonhy2009

Amigos si no fuera mucha molestia alguno me podría orientar en el esquema de la disposición de los transistores de potencia de como irían conectados a la placa principal (board peavey 1200) así diseñar el pcb correspondiente? desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Arthas

revisa de nuevo el post ahi estan las explicaciones y un dibujo de las conexiones de este driver y todo lo que quieras saber ya esta dicho toamte tu tiempo y lee cualquier duda preguntas 
saludos


----------



## antonhy2009

Si amigazo ya encontré el diagrama, lo que si quisiera saber es si la conexión del parlante es tal cual lo muestra ya que nunca vi esa disposición, los que lo armaron así les funciono?, gracias muchachos por compartir, disculpen las molestias


----------



## Arthas

el esquema de conexion lo subio oscar con un dibujo esta clarito los colectores son voltaje y los emisores son tierra y salida parlante centro filtros 

saludos

bueno les comento que tengo un reto me pidieron armar un ampli de 32 transistores para colocarles un par qsc 1700 estoy empezando el armado los trafos los fabricara un amigo mio yo me encargare del resto subire fotos a medida que avance en el proyecto 

saludos


----------



## moonwalker

mmm bueno gracias edu y alos demas chicos pòr el dato del inductor de salida de la peavey pv1200 ahora la QSC 1700 trabaja con una resistencia de 2W 5.6 ohmios en paralelo a esa bobina de salida , es necesario conectarle esa resistencia ????


----------



## Arthas

bueno les traigo unos avances de el proyecto que les comente que estoy en construccion 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=649
saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Arthas dijo:


> bueno les traigo unos avances de el proyecto que les comente que estoy en construccion
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=649
> saludos



Se ven inmensos esos condensers de 6800uF a 100V, una pequeña fortuna te debe haber costado todo; aquí lástima no hay de esos transistores, ni pensar hacerme estos proyectos!! pero en fin te felicito está quedando genial y me das algunas ideas para implementar unos modestos 200 o 300W con transis comunes; alguien tiene algo con los industriales 2N3055 que hay a montones en mi querido PERÚ?? se los agradecería!


----------



## moonwalker

arthas conchale te felicito brother, muy estetico y profesional tu proyecto, esperamos las fotos con las conexiones y su respectivo transformador.



ah otra cosa los drivers que colocaste fueron a1943 y c5200 ????


----------



## mcou

Continuar escribiendo
que tal compañeros tengo para decirle que me arme la qsc1700 posteada por el compañero oscar molsalvo,
pero tengo tremendo problema, cuando los transistores están todos desconectado la lampara se apaga completa mente osea todo normal. el problema viene después que le conecto los transistores hay de una ves se enciende en seguida a toda luz la verdad que me encuentro extraño este problema, los driver están bien el voltaje le llega bien solo que el ic mide 5 voltios ah y lo estoy probando con 55+- cualquier ayuda sera bienvenida los transistores están conectado tal como la foto
SALUDOS


----------



## Edu-D

Yo hice esta QSC y se apago completamente el foco la puse a funcionar con +-92...
Me quedo el bias con 0,54 voltios en ambas ramas y el circuito completo igualmente....
Saludos


----------



## Arthas

que transformador usastes edu toroidal o convencional de nucle EE tengo que hacer 2 tarjetas mas qsc para una maquina de medios para un cliente le pondre la rmx 1450 de 8 transistores por canal 

mcou todavia tenes problemas con ese driver revisa todo bien nuevamente 

saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Use un transformador toroidal que saque de una Phonic 1000.... Y saquemen de una duda uno de los dos diodos 1n4004 el que va con la resistencia de 680 a 5W calientan o no a mi me calienta un diodo no se si sea normal pero esta caliente mas o menos a full volumen como tambien a bajo volumen este no calienta muy rapido se demora un rato lo raro que solo es uno porque el otro diodo esta normal...

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

raro compañero en mis qsc no calientan debes revisar ese diodo o alguna soldadura fria


----------



## Edu-D

No tiene soldadura fría...

Caso muy raro pero funciona y no se el dilema del calentamiento ya que este diodo esta poralizado directamente....


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Arthas dijo:


> raro compañero en mis qsc no calientan debes revisar ese diodo o alguna soldadura fria


 
cordiales saludos amigos!  sr Arthas  ese driver qsc rmx 1450 que usted menciona  esta en este foro?  o usted podria facilitarlo si no es mucha molestia? ya que poseo un rmx con los pcb dañados y quisiera aprovechar los componentes y materiales en un amplificador pero con drivers qsc. gracias antemanos y saludos! 

Amigo mcou, espero no se le olvide mandar el out al tap central del transformador (si es con tap central) y recuerde que los colectores de todos los transistores van a masa (tierra gnd) saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Navegando por ahi encontré algunos que quizás les interese :
revisenlos y a ver que les parece


----------



## Arthas

bueno al fin termine y entregue el amplificador de 32 transistores para un cliente aqui unas fotos para que vean 


saludos y comenten


----------



## cmontoya

Arthas dijo:


> bueno al fin termine y entregue el amplificador de 32 transistores para un cliente aqui unas fotos para que vean
> 
> 
> saludos y comenten



Te felicito te quedo  excelente

Me gustaría saber las propiedades  de los transformadores que utilizaste

Cuanta corriente vota cada uno de esos transfos ???


----------



## Arthas

bueno compadres cada trafo tiene aproximadamente 15 amperios por trafo y un voltaje rectificado de 94.5 por cada rama. tiene calibre 11 en el secundario y 13 en el primario, el nucleo tiene 4,5 cm por 5" de largo.
segiod el esquema lo subio el compañero oscar no lo he modificado busca en la pagina 2 de este post y ahi esta el pcb . Ese ampli lo tiene un cliente yo solo cobre tarjetas y mano de obra.


saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Buenas tardes Muchachos, Primero que todo pido disculpas por no haber posteado la board Peavey cuando dije , pero de todas formas mas vale tarde que nunca. 
Tambien les dejo los esquemas del Peavey y del QSC aunque se que estan por ahi, de todas formas formas los publico para que se guien en el armado de cualquiera de los dos amplificador (La primera vez que lo arme me costo, ya que la etapa de salida sziklay se diferencia de las comunes complementarias y cuasicomplementarias ademas que los colectores van a 0v).

Ya saben cualquier otra cosa pregunten.

Ahhh se me olvidava, el PCB es el del Peavey PV1200 original (El que esta en el diagrama adjunto), no hice el clon porque ya el amigo jhon mulato lo publico.
Archivos Adjuntos
	qsc_series_1700_152.pdf (869,7 KB (Kilobytes), 1648 visitas)
Ver el archivo adjunto 14643
	peavey_pv_1200_144.pdf (914,2 KB (Kilobytes), 1807 visitas)
Ver el archivo adjunto 14644
	board_peavey_pv1200_113.pdf (33,7 KB (Kilobytes), 1573 visitas)
Ver el archivo adjunto 14645

Te refieres al primer enlace de arriba:
qsc_series_1700_152.pdf



Por favor podrías subir el pcb seria un gran aporte al foro


----------



## Arthas

aqui esta el pcb y los componentes aporte del compañero oscar


----------



## mcou

Arthas dijo:
			
		

> modificacion no ninguna solo las pistas un poquito mas gruesas mas nada lo demas esta igual



ok a eso me referia, puedes postear esa pcb por favor la que le modificaste las pista
saludo y que potencias optubiste en 8,4 y 2 ohmios????

saludos


----------



## Arthas

aqui les envio el pcb que modifique solo las pistas


----------



## cmontoya

Hola  

Ya llegue un poco tarde  pero mas vale tarde que nunca..
Con el permiso de Oscar Monsalvo modifique la pcb solo modifique los caminos no hice mas cambios 
Saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Ya llegue un poco tarde  pero mas vale tarde que nunca..
> Con el permiso de Oscar Monsalvo modifique la pcb solo modifique los caminos no hice mas cambios
> Saludos!



no sirve el enlace revisalo de nuevo y cual es la qsc1700 tambien 
disculpa probe otra vez y ahora ya funciona


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Arthas dijo:
			
		

> si sale de una no hay que hacerle nada



saludos amigo arthas!  buena maquina la que armo, esa maquinita si soportara 3 parlantes p300 de la rcf de 2000w por canal ?  feliz año nuevo ante manos para todos


----------



## warcrackers

hola amigos ! hace rato que busco un buen amplificador para bajos en el auto, e intentado con TDA's con un amplificador de casa conectado con un inversor al auto pero se cae ya que es poca la potencia que genera y bueno quiero saber si este amplificador el peavey 1200 se puede alimentar directamente con un circuito inversor a base de mosfet osea hacer un transformador toroidal de 12V a +/-70v y asi lograr alimentar este ampli ...se podrá? bueno espero que si gracias!


----------



## Arthas

bueno compañeros les traigo un adelanto de una qsc 3800 que es la misma mx2000 para que opinen ya que estoy en su respectivo ensamble saludos

Por otro lado un avance de la rmx 2450 que esta en proceso
saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos de esta gran comunidad, aquí les presento el esquema electrónico de la peavey pv 1200 el cual hice por medio del PCB posteado por el ingeniero oscar monsalvo, por favor revísenlo y comenten cualquier error que tenga. Dejé el circuito RL que va a la salida para parlantes ya uno de Los compañeros dió las características de la bobina pero creo que se debe usar una resistencia en paralelo como lo usa la QSC, lo que no sé de que valor es esta resistencia y a cuantos vatios. el esquema RL esta en la parte inferior izquierda gracias por su atención.


----------



## Edu-D

moonwalker dijo:


> hola chicos de esta gran comunidad, aquí les presento el esquema electrónico de la peavey pv 1200 el cual hice por medio del PCB posteado por el ingeniero oscar monsalvo, por favor revísenlo y comenten cualquier error que tenga. Dejé el circuito RL que va a la salida para parlantes ya uno de Los compañeros dió las características de la bobina pero creo que se debe usar una resistencia en paralelo como lo usa la QSC, lo que no sé de que valor es esta resistencia y a cuantos vatios. el esquema RL esta en la parte inferior izquierda gracias por su atención.



La resistencia que va paralelo con el inductor del amplificador peavey pv-1200 es de 22 ohmios a 1 vatio...
Saludos

Aqui dejo el diagrama original ya resumido aunque ya lo tenia ya tiempo
Ver el archivo adjunto PEAVEY PV1200 DIAGRAMA PURO.pdf


----------



## moonwalker

gracias Edu por el diagrama electrónico, muy completo. la diferencia que veo es que en el que postee, los condensadores que filtran los +/- 15 voltios hacia el pin 8 y 4 respectivamente van conecatado al P-gnd, hay muchas diferencia que se lleve los condensadores directamente a la tierra como lo muestra el esquema que posteaste???



ah otra cosa, en el esquema aparece apenas un filtrado de 7500 microfaradios, es suficiente la capacitancia de esos condensadores para esta etapa???


----------



## Edu-D

Es el diagrama original y asi vienen estos amplificadores dos capacitores de 7500uf a 100v es suficiente por cada canal eso depende del gusto de cada uno de cuanto le pongas a este amplificador....
Comparando con la peavey pv-1500 que usa 4 filtros de 3300 a 100 voltios por canal y es de mucha mas potencia y funciona de maravillas...
Saludos...


----------



## Arthas

bueno les dejo una foto de la rmx 2450 hechiza 


saludos


----------



## alex2000

hola saludos a todos estuve probando la qsc1300 y lleno todas las espectativa,pero ahora estoy interesado con en hacer la peavey 1200 publicada por jhon mulato, haciendola tal como esta me funciona bien o hay que modificarle alguna cosita. y como es la coneccion a los transistores de salida y voltajes, y vasicamente sirbe para sonido de bajos o se puede colocar para medios o brillo? de antemano muchas gracias.chao


----------



## moonwalker

edu gracias por aclarar mis dudas, pronto voy a construir un amplificador estereo con peavey pv1200 por un canal y una zener por otro canal para controlar medios y agudos. esa peavey pv1500, que me sepungo que debe ser mejor aun, tienes los esquemas>??? o vas a hacer un nuevo tema para ese amplificador. ? desde ya muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## alex2000

Hola saludos a todos quien ha realizado el proyecto peavey 1200 con exito y cual de los planos publicados ha sido el mas eficas ya que quiero realizar este proyecto para un buen sonido, ya que con la qsc me fue super bien. no tube ningun inconveniente, o que hay que tener en cuenta para que quede bien.  le agradesco a quien me pueda guiar o colaborar en este proyecto ya que siempre quise tener un sonido de la peavey. saludos y gracias


----------



## SERGIOD

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Un dia algun amigo tecnico en electronica me pregunto sin un amplificador cuasicomplementario se podia implementar con transistores PNP y esto fue lo que resulto, no se si alguno de ustedes se encarte con transistores PNP y no sepa que hacer con ellos, esta puede ser una buena opcion, etapa cuasicomplementaria PNP o negativa.



Sobre ese esquema cuasi complementario pero con transistores  NPN no se si lo llegaste a armar tu o tu amigo 
Ver el archivo adjunto 14724

PD: disculpa por tutearte


----------



## jesolu

estimado amigo es la primera ves que me comunico contigo estube mirando las fotos de la QSC 1700 que has montado  quedando un trabajo profesional ,serias tan amable de enviarme ese diagrama con pcb para yo armar esa maravilla desde ya muchas gracias un abraso desde Argentina


----------



## moonwalker

hola....analizando el esquema de Peavey pv1200 original, hay unas resistencia y un condensador que no aparece en el PCB posteado por el ingeniero Oscar Monsalvo. la resistencia de 180 ohmios y el condensador de 220 nanos  estan conectados en paralelo entre la salidas de drivers -B +B. Claro no se si si es muy indispensable o no. otro detalle es el doble diodo 13886 el cual parece integrado en un solo encapsulado y parece ser que va al disipador de calor. Bueno esto es todo, de todas maneras voy a construir la tarjeta tal cual como el PCB de oscar saludos


----------



## alex2000

holas saludos a todos tengo una inquietud cual es la diferencia entre los dos proyectos, del amigo oscar y jhon. si es peavey 1200 deberian sonar lo mismo o hay ulgunos cambio entre las dos. cual me recomiendan ya que estoy muy entuciasmado con la peavey 1200. y si hay alguana diferencia me dicen y yo la corrijo, claro siguiendo sus reconmendaciones. saludos y gracias.


----------



## moonwalker

hola alex bueno yo elegí el amplificador posteado por oscar monsalvo Peavey pv1200, ya en estos dias empiezo la construccion del mismo.. lo que si veo un poco crítico es que en el esquema original de este amplificador aparece un doble diodo encapsulado (tal vez) el cuanl no se si será conveniente reemplazarlo por dos diodos 1n4148 en serie como aparece en le pcb de Oscar. Ese diodo especial que parece en el amplificador original que función hace??? .. gracias de antemano saludos


----------



## alex2000

hola amigo primero pienso armarla tal como la posteo oscar monsalvo haver  que tal me va. debe ser bien por que los proyectos que he hechos de oscar me han trabajado de maravilla. no mas la prube te comento. saludos desde colombia.


----------



## moonwalker

hola alex si la construyes primero que yo nos comenta como te va ok.. ya dentro de poco voy a comprar el transformador o diseñarlo... saludos


----------



## ivan junior

hola saludes a todos estoy terminando la peavey 1200... con un voltaje de 95-/95+...24 amperios 
16 transistores carga de 4 ohmios ...dos preguntas que funcion cumple la bobina en la salida? de cuantos vatios y ohmios es la resistencia que va en paralelo? saludosss

cambien los condensadores q*UE* van en los driver por 101p esos evitan menos calentamiento en los transistores de salida


----------



## moonwalker

el inductor es importante que lo hagas:
CABLE AWG: 14
ESPIRAS: 15 vueltas
DIAMETRO: 10mm
La resistencia que va en paralelo con la bobina es de 22 ohmios 1 watt.. saludos


----------



## ivan junior

wuenas gracias por la respuesta...hay q hacer algunos cambios por ejemplo cambiar las dos resistencias de 47 ohmios por dos de 100 y anular la otra de 100...hay una resistencia de 1.5k junto a dos de 10k cambiarla por 1k... a los dos driver en el colector colocarle resistencia de 6.8ohmios  ya q asi directa esta a tope los driver y pueden quemarce saludes


----------



## moonwalker

hola Ivan, ... si es factible esos cambios que le vas a hacer a esta etapa???? ya has probado estos cambios??



otra cosa, tu estas hablando de la etapa PV1200 posteada por Oscar monsalvo??? te adjunto el esquema y el pcb si esta a la que hay que hacerle loos cambios...


----------



## ivan junior

hola moonwalker soy nuevo en el foro...no se como adjuntar aqui el pcb pero el esquema aparece en la pagina 2 mensaje #27 del ingeniero oscar monsalve...llamada clon leea un poco el mensaje donde escribi los cambios... "se que este circuito suena bien duro" en estos dias armaré esa peavey que me acaba de mostrar saludesss


----------



## alex2000

Hola saludos a todos termine ayer de armar la peavey 1200 posteada por oscar monsalvo el sonido es exelente pero se me estan recalentando los trenasistores de salida mas de lo normal ya que la estoy alimentando con +55 y -55 esto es normal o si hay alguien que la haya armado con exelente resultado, por favor comenteme en donde se le regula la temperatura a los transistores, se los agradeseria o si ella trabaja asi, aunque no lo creo. muchas gracias chao.


----------



## ivan junior

hola alex2000 tu primer problema es con la alimentacion muy baja ¿le hicistes los cambios para trabajarla con ese voltaje? ¿que transistores de salida tienes? si son los sc3858 no te sirven para ese voltaje, ya que no se excitan y por eso es el calentamiento "es como montar un motor de taxi a un bus" saludosss


----------



## alexis2906

hola saludos a todos....soy nuevo en el foro y estoy muy interesado en armar mi propio amplificador...pero hablan de varios modelos y modificaciones que allan echo. alguien que ya lo alla terminado y funcionado al 100% podría enviarme esquemas y pcb. actualmente estaba en la creación de otro ampli pero viendo este se ve de mejor potencia..

aca adjunto pcb y componentes del q estaba interesado


----------



## alex2000

Hola ivan junior gracias por tu comentario, segun tus conocimientos que me sugieres que haga para ponerla a funcionar lo normal  o si tu la armaste como la tienes trabajando para yo guiarme ya que me gusto el sonido que tiene, segun lo que me comente asi lo hare. gracias y saludos..



Hola sergiod no se como subir las fotos, apenas sepa las colocare para que opines que tal quedo, por ahora quiero que me colaboren en como normalizarle la temperatura a los transistores de salida, se recalientan mucho, pero el sonido es fiel como yo la queria espero me colaboren. muchas gracias


----------



## palomo

Alex pueden ser muchos factores que hacen que tus transistores finales calienten, lee este enlace te ayudara mucho, en el tema hay varios amigos que tuvieron el mismo problema que tu uno lo soluciono cambiando la resistencia de 180Ohms por 2 resistencias de 100Ohms, o quitando uno de los diodos que controlan el bias, Oscar ya señalo cuales diodos son los que se teniene que cambiar por un puente pero siempre y cuando el bias seas el causante esto lo tienes que medir tu en tu amplificador asi que suerte y comenta como te va.

Saludos.


----------



## ivan junior

hola pues lo que dice el señor palomo es sierto ya ese problema del calentamiento lo han comentado...lee algunas paginas anteriores pero me parece demaciado "pobre" ese voltaje estos circuitos trabajan muy bien de 75 voltios en adelante y no te va a rendir lo suficiente ya que con la carga de los parlantes, tweeter va haber una buena caida de voltaje si no tienes un buen filtrado saludesss


----------



## Arthas

bueno alguno del foro que me guie acerca de un driver hechizo de la 2450 rmx la cual no logro obtener 0.07 v entre las resistencias de los emisores de los driver. ya calibre las bias  quedando en 0.61 v en las bases pero calienta los transistores finales un poco sera por la falta de ntc la verdad nunca he podido tener 0.5 v en las bases 

saludos


----------



## ivan junior

hola arthas muy alto ese voltaje 0.61 demaciado lo normal son 0.5....0.6 ese circuito lleba trimmer? y si lo lleba no sera muy alto el valor del trimmer? ....saludoss


----------



## Arthas

el control que lleva es de 100 ohm cerrandolo completamente las bias miden 0.61 v no bajan mas de ahi .


----------



## ivan junior

has probado con resistenciaas fijas??


----------



## Arthas

aun no pero estoy viendo la posibilidad de colocarlas fijas o aumentarle el valor al control a ver que pasa cuandolo haga comento 
saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola, bueno estoy un poco confundido con tantas Peavey posteada. pero voy a realizar la posteada por john mulato en la pagina 9. voy a realizar una nueva PCB y voy a integrar los transistores de salida en la misma placa para no tener muchos cables. aqui se las adjunto la realizada por John y me parece muy parecida pero con algunos componentes diferentes.


----------



## alex2000

Hola moonwalker respecto a estye circuito posteado por jhon donde dice diodos x2 que clase de diodos van ahi y como van colocados en serie o paralelo esa es la duda que tengo respecto a este circuito y don dice fr 105 se pueden suplatantar por otros, gracias y espero comentarios.


----------



## moonwalker

hola alex..los diodos que usa este pcb son 1n4934 de todas formas ivan junior nos podria corrobar la información... ya estoy diseñando la tarjeta de otra manera diferente a esta de john mulato para mejor comodidad en las conexiones finales hacia los transistores.


----------



## ivan junior

hola...yo la hice con un solo diodo donde dice x2 le coloque 1n4007 y hasta el momento me a funcionado, si quieren colocar de a dos deben ser en paralelo pero no se que gracia tenga... saludesss


----------



## Arthas

nuevo modelo de la rmx 2450 al fin como debia ser despues de darme cacao en el cuadre de bias logre cuadrarla en 0.57 v en bases y 0.05 v en los emisores les traigo unas fotos para evidenciar 
saludos


----------



## Arthas

que mas sergio bueno segun el fabricante es un amplificador clase H aproximadamente 750w a 4 ohm pero la trabajare por el momento como clase AB con 8 transisteores y 93v dc por rama apenas esta en prueba a ver como se comporta en bajo a ver si cambio la 1700.
saludos


----------



## yacc0608

saludos amigo arthas... no tengo mucha actividad en el foro pero a veces lo miro y soy muy aficionado al audio... y quisiera pedirte el gran favor si posteas esa tarjeta(rmx 2450) es que me interesa mucho y quiero armarla y pues seria bueno tener el pcb componentes y diagrama... de ante mano muchas gracias y saludos desde la samaria!!!!!!


----------



## alex2000

Saludos que elegancia de targeta le quedo al amigo arthas, lo felicito una pregunta es nesesario colocar las resistencias de 5 watios en paralelo o es por mas seguridad, esta tarjeta es mas potente que la qsc 1700 ya que yo hice la qsc1300 y me suena super, haciendome una idea esta debe ser mejor. gracias


----------



## moonwalker

Bueno retomando el amplificador peavey modelo PV1200 posteado por el ingeniero Oscar Monsalvo, ya leyendo casi todo el tema acerca de este amplificador, se concluye que para la mayoria de los que la armaron tuvieron problema en cuanto al exceso de temperatura en los transistores de salida. Lo importante es saber que algunos resolvieron el problema colocando dos resistencia de 100 ohmios en reemplazo de la de 180 ohmios y la otra solución fue dada por Oscar en el post 321 pagina 17 en la que se tendria que reemplazar 3 diodos que calibran el Bias por un puente. Armaré esta etapa definitivamente y les subiré fotos y cualquier problema o solución que se le de al mismo. les adjunto el esquema original y los cambios comunes que se le  hicieron a este amplificador para su desempeño óptimo y hacer más fácil la comprensión de quienes quieren armarlo. thank you.


----------



## warcrackers

excelente ! ...amigazo espero te valla muy bien armando esta etapa ...la cual he ido observando desde que comenzó este tema, bueno no se tanto de electrónica si no daría buenos aportes jejeje, y es que lo que quiero hacer con esta tarjeta es mezclarla con un inversor de 12v a +/- 70V (1400w) con ese voltaje opera la peavey , no?.. bueno una vez disponiendo del dinero y tiempo necesarios armare la peavey, que agradezco mucho a ustedes por afinar su diseño, y luego conectare todo junto (f.poder/peavey/equalizador/woofer). que espero ande de maravillas en un auto, luego de eso subo fotos...espero sea un buen aporte para quienes les gusta el sonido fuerte en un vehículo...desde ya muchas gracias... saludos desde chile!


----------



## moonwalker

hola warcracker. el voltaje de alimentación según el esquema original de este amplificador es de +/-75 voltios, claro que con los 70 voltios también trabajaría bien. Es muy interesante el circuito inversor que vas a usar, aparte de lo costoso que podría  ser este tipo de fuente, también es factible recalcar el grado de complejidad que posee en cuanto al diseño de un circuito inversor tal. también éxito con tu proyecto. saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

me estan dando ganas de hacerme mejor esta.
he leido casi todo el post, pero me surgen unas dudas
el QSC 1700 entrega una potencia real de 350watts rms sobre 8 OHms
500w rms sobre 4
ahora mi duda es la PBY 420 en 4 ohms y 900 en modo puente a 8OHms
mi duda es que si entrega 200w rms a 8 ohms

cual de las 2 me recomiendas mas. QSC 1700 o peavy  ( la quiero para bajos y que se escuche lejos )
o es mejor la MTE. en rendimiento y disipacion de calor.
gracias amigos del foro
y a nuestro amigo oscar monsalvo


----------



## palomo

QSC te queda mejor en bajos puedes conectar en 2Ω , otra opcion es la MTE igual a 2Ω pero con mas potencia si mal no recuerdo Oscar menciono que llega a 1000w con esa carga, la Peavey algo asi de 600w a 2Ω aqui queda mejor para medios graves.

Otra opcion es la master y si es con inyectores mejor (si se que esta mal empleado el termino), esta por los 1100w.

Saludos.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

gracias palomo, creo que me quedo con la QSC1700
me ayudaste en elegir la potencia para bajos


----------



## Arthas

buena eleccion en driver aunque no menosprecio los demas pero la calidad de sonido es excelente.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Gracias amigo Arthas
esta semana empiezo la elaboracion del amplificador qsc 1700
aver como me va. 
aunque creo que despues me gustaria le peavey.para comparar la calidad de audio
espero y todo me salga bien


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

alguien tiene la lista de materiales de la QSC 1700
la andube buscando pero no la encuentro.
si no es mucha molestia me la podrian pasar
tambien cuales son las medidas de la placa gracias


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola Sagitario10 a nuestro colega Arthas le vamos a pedir si quiere compartir con nosotros el material que pueda llegar a tener referente a la qsc1700 obvio si no es molestias, yo tengo utilizando dos driver de la qscmx700 (deseñados por Arthas) el cual arrancaron de una... y quede mas que chocho!!!, lo unico que me esta faltando es un pre donde pueda seleccionar el modo stereo/paralelo/bridge el cual aprobecho para pedir quien pueda llegar a colaborar con el mismo, tengo uno en vista pero no se alguien lo vio o lo pudo realizar y que resultados obtuvieron adjunto el mismo para escuchar sus opiniones...


----------



## palomo

sagitario10 dijo:


> alguien tiene la lista de materiales de la QSC 1700
> la andube buscando pero no la encuentro.


 
Con gusto te ayudo te paso la lista de materiales:



1 lapiz
1 hoja cualquiera
ir al inicio del tema y ver pst #20
Sacar la lista del PCB
Tachar los ya anotados
Colocarlo en el foro cuando otro tenga flojera de sacar la lista

Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

palomo dijo:


> 1 lapiz
> 1 hoja cualquiera
> ir al inicio del tema y ver pst #20
> Sacar la lista del PCB
> Tachar los ya anotados
> Colocarlo en el foro cuando otro tenga flojera de sacar la lista
> 
> Saludos



ahora si me hiciste reir.   
ya saque la lista de todas formas gracias


----------



## ivan junior

hola...los que han hecho la spain 1500 que tal ese circuito buen sonido,bajo?

Con gusto te ayudo te paso la lista de materiales:

1 lapiz
1 hoja cualquiera
ir al inicio del tema y ver pst #20
Sacar la lista del PCB
Tachar los ya anotados
Colocarlo en el foro cuando otro tenga flojera de sacar la lista 

jajaja tenes q*UE* hacer la tarea como todos saludes


----------



## Arthas

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola Sagitario10 a nuestro colega Arthas le vamos a pedir si quiere compartir con nosotros el material que pueda llegar a tener referente a la qsc1700 obvio si no es molestias, yo tengo utilizando dos driver de la qscmx700 (deseñados por Arthas) el cual arrancaron de una... y quede mas que chocho!!!, lo unico que me esta faltando es un pre donde pueda seleccionar el modo stereo/paralelo/bridge el cual aprobecho para pedir quien pueda llegar a colaborar con el mismo, tengo uno en vista pero no se alguien lo vio o lo pudo realizar y que resultados obtuvieron adjunto el mismo para escuchar sus opiniones...


 

compañero comenta como sono es driver la verdad no lo he probado aun pero es totalmente funcional. Otra cosa revisa la pagina 2 de este post de peavey ahi esta los componentes y todo lo referente a este driver





ivan junior dijo:


> hola...los que han hecho la spain 1500 que tal ese circuito buen sonido,bajo?
> 
> Con gusto te ayudo te paso la lista de materiales:
> 
> 1 lapiz
> 1 hoja cualquiera
> ir al inicio del tema y ver pst #20
> Sacar la lista del PCB
> Tachar los ya anotados
> Colocarlo en el foro cuando otro tenga flojera de sacar la lista
> 
> jajaja tenes q hacer la tarea como todos saludes


 
el driver sapin 1500 suena muy bien a mi gusto mejor que zener y pionner lo he probado con 80v dc y buen sonido en bajo y medios sunea bien aunque en brillos tambien pero me gusta mas el sonido del peavey (a mi gusto)

saludos.


----------



## ivan junior

hola saludes... tengo un problema con amplificador peavey 1200 "clon" las bias del lado positivo me queda a 0.7 y del negativo 0.6 con tan solo -80/+80..los transistores de salida se calientan demaciado ya q este circuito no tiene trimmer  ¿que le podria hacer? e intentado de todo para poder almenos colocarla a 0.5v... o no se si depronto ese sea el problema saludes


----------



## Arthas

que diodos pusistes los fr105 o 1n4004? revisa en ic a ver si no tiene voltaje en la salida sube una foto del driver .
saludos


----------



## ivan junior

utilizo 1n4007...mido la salida 0v, medio punteo el parlante a ver si hace chispa no sucede nada...con y sin serie, suena, el problema es el calentamiento


----------



## Arthas

no men utiliza diodos rapidos para que la corriente en reposo disminuya puedes colocar 1n4936 o fr105 o cualquier otro diodo rapido asi bajara la temperatura y la corriente de bias. Tienes que medir la pata 7 del integrado a tierra debe tener un valor a 0 voltios.
saludos


----------



## ivan junior

otra duda trabajara bien a 2Ω con 24 transistores 2s3858-pareja voltaje 96-/96+ 24 amperios tengo de drivers c3856-a1492 parlantes de 18" 1000w


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

hola amigos
ya he realizado la placa del amplificador QSC 1700
ahorita la estoy perforando, 
pero tengo una duda.
¿ para que es la indicacion ( CLIP + - ) ?
acaso sera para alimentar un preamplificador.
solo aria falta sacar la tierra y listo, pero no estoy seguro
y ya mañana boy a comprar los materiales aunque sea solo los divers por mientras. ya que tengo 
en mi cajita de cosas 2 transistores 2sa1943 y 2 2sc5200 con unas resistencias de 0.22ohm
lista para las pruebas


----------



## Arthas

en el clip va un led que indica saturacion del amplificador. ojo la tierra en qsc no es chasis (en ese modelo) son los colectores y el positivo centro de filtros.
saludos


----------



## ivan junior

nada hermano arthas cambie los diodos por fr105 sigue lo mismo y mide voltaje en la pata 8 y 4 mide 20v del integrado lo demas no mide nada. saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola buen dia saludos cordiales. me podrian postear el esquema electronico del amplificador spain 1500 construido por arthas??? gracias de antemano por su respuesta.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Arthas dijo:


> en el clip va un led que indica saturacion del amplificador. ojo la tierra en qsc no es chasis (en ese modelo) son los colectores y el positivo centro de filtros.
> saludos



gracias por la aclaracion. eso me saca de esa duda.

etonces cuando el led enciende plenamente, quiere decir que lo estoy sobresaturando
y que hay que bajarle el volumen verdad


----------



## ivan junior

si para eso es el led 

spain 1500 moonwalker... las fotos son de mi amplificador 40 transistores, dos canales de 16 para 6 bajos, un canal de 8 para dos medios  saludos


----------



## alex2000

Hola saludos a todos un inquietud con esta tarjeta. con cuntos voltios es lo maximo que trabaja esta tarjeta y que tal es el sonido.


----------



## ivan junior

segun dicen que 90-/90+ que suena muy bien,,,esperar respuesta los que la han armado saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola ivan gracias por tu respuesta. mira esta tarjet la puedo hacer funcionar con cuatro transistores solamente 2s3858 y pareja con +/- 75??? de antemano muchas gracias saludos


----------



## ivan junior

que carga le vas a montar "osea parlantes" sugiero de 8 en adelante claro haciendo calculos tambien  bajar el valor de algunas resistencia qUE limiten voltajes saludes.


----------



## palomo

ivan junior dijo:


> nada hermano arthas cambie los diodos por fr105 sigue lo mismo y solo mide voltaje en la pata 8 mide 20v del integrado lo demas no mide nada. saludos


 
Con 20v en el pin 8 del CI esta muy mal, por lo regular debes tener 12Vcd maximo 16Vcd con 20V dudo mucho que este con vida, ten en cuenta que en el pin 4 debes tener -Vcd y en el pin 8 +Vcd, desconecta todos los transistores y quita el IC ponle voltaje acuerdate de tener tu foco de prueba, y mide cuanto voltaje te llega en los pines 4 y 8 del CI si es posible prueba el CI si no tienes el voltaje requerido en el CI prueba que los diodos zener esten bien o su resistencia limitadora y nos cuentas.

Saludos


----------



## ivan junior

palomo dijo:


> Con 20v en el pin 8 del CI esta muy mal, por lo regular debes tener 12Vcd maximo 16Vcd con 20V dudo mucho que este con vida, ten en cuenta que en el pin 4 debes tener -Vcd y en el pin 8 +Vcd, desconecta todos los transistores y quita el IC ponle voltaje acuerdate de tener tu foco de prueba, y checa cuanto voltaje te llega en los pines 4 y 8 del CI si es posible prueba el CI si no tienes el voltaje requerido en el CI checa que los diodos zener esten bien o su resistencia limitadora y nos cuentas.
> 
> Saludos



llega 20v cuando tiene carga y sonando cae a 18v pero tienes razon pienso que la resistencia limitadora que es de 2.7k esta muy baja se la subire a 4.7k le coloque diodos zenner de 24v ya que el verdadero voltaje que le colocare es de -96/96+ 24A


----------



## palomo

ivan junior dijo:


> llega 20v cuando tiene carga y sonando cae a 18v pero tienes razon pienso que la resistencia limitadora que es de 2.7k esta muy baja se la subire a 4.7k le coloque diodos zenner de 24v ya que el verdadero voltaje que le colocare es de -96/96+ 24A


 
NOOOOO con razon tienes ese voltaje, lo mas sano es ponerle diodo zener de 15V y si es correcto la resistencia limitadora pero a 5W, dudo mucho que el CI este con vida asi que mejor cambialo asi como esos zener de 24V.

Ivan preciento que se te van ciertas cuestiones elementales, no importa si le pones 130V de alimentacion si calculas bien tu resistencia limitadora y pones un zener de 12v solamente vas a tener 12V ya sea en +o-, si pones un zener de 15v solo vas a tener 15v no pienses que por alimentar con mas voltaje el amplificador y subir de valor del zener vas a compezar su alimentacion, ojo con esto ten en cuenta que te falta decirnos que paso con tu alimerntacion negativa.


----------



## ivan junior

no si tienes razon... lo del voltaje negativo si llega -20 / +20 sino que no escribi el (-)  no hay problema. Tengo 2 resistencias pero a 10w les estare comentado como me va saludos gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Delphos

sagitario10 dijo:


> hola amigos
> ya he realizado la placa del amplificador QSC 1700
> ahorita la estoy perforando,
> pero tengo una duda.
> ¿ para que es la indicacion ( CLIP + - ) ?
> acaso sera para alimentar un preamplificador.
> solo aria falta sacar la tierra y listo, pero no estoy seguro
> y ya mañana boy a comprar los materiales aunque sea solo los divers por mientras. ya que tengo
> en mi cajita de cosas 2 transistores 2sa1943 y 2 2sc5200 con unas resistencias de 0.22ohm
> lista para las pruebas



Hola Sagitario, si analizas el diagrama, ese punto marcado como clip es para conectar el led indicador de clip o saturacion.

Saludos.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola Sagitario, si analizas el diagrama, ese punto marcado como clip es para conectar el led indicador de clip o saturacion.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya lo vi gracias por la aclaracion.


----------



## moonwalker

hola ivan entonces tu me sugieres que este driver spain lo haga con 8 transistores en adelante, no es conveniente los 4 transistores por tarjeta, bueno gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## ivan junior

moonwalker dijo:


> hola ivan entonces tu me sugieres que este driver spain lo haga con 8 transistores en adelante, no es conveniente los 4 transistores por tarjeta, bueno gracias por tu respuesta.



le entendi mal  claro cuatro transistores positivo, cuatro negativos=8 repito esperemos que dicen los que la han armado o entra en el buscador hay paginas, comentarios de ese drivers


----------



## alex2000

Hola ivan junior ese amplificador en las fotos estan trabajando con cual tarjeta. la spain? que tal es el sonido ya que la zener tiene buen sonido y con esa es que estoy trabajando para los clientes, pero me gustaria variar y se le puede poner a trabajar con -80v y + 80v? de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## ivan junior

hola... las targetas son pionner 3 en total mueven 6 bajos de 18"-1000w voltaje -96/+96. una pregunta ¿las zenner las trabajas con 80v? tengo entendido que solo soportan 60,65v saludes a otra cosa yo les cambie los driver tic41,42 por D401 y B546 para qUE soporten mas v.


----------



## alex2000

Hola exelente esta tarjeta yo he trabajado con la pioneer es bastante confiable, por ahi tengo otro modelo de la pioner la que trabaja con un ic 4558 en vez de los A 733 y tiene exelente sonido mas que todo para medios y brillos la trabajo con -75 y +75v, la cuestion es que no se subir diagramas como ustedes ademas yo los hago de forma artesanal pero me quedan bien echos esteticamente por ahi voy a ver si subo unas foto de ella ya echa.

Respecto a la zener para 80v yo particular mente le modifico los driver por unos de mas capacidad, yo hace rato le arme a un cliente dueño de una discotECA  una planta stero con la zener la puse a trabajar con -82 y +82v con una carga de 8 parlates 4 por cada canal y hasta el momento ha trabajado bien, lo que se tubo que modificar fueron los bafles ya que los parlantes que tenian eran unos bumpers de 500 watios y no aguntaron se le colocaron unos de 1000w y ahi si han trabajado bien.


----------



## ivan junior

alex2000 dijo:


> Hola exelente esta tarjeta yo he trabajado con la pioneer es bastante confiable, por ahi tengo otro modelo de la pioner la que trabaja con un ic 4558 en vez de los A 733 y tiene exelente sonido mas que todo para medios y brillos la trabajo con -75 y +75v, la cuestion es que no se subir diagramas como ustedes ademas yo los hago de forma artesanal pero me quedan bien echos esteticamente por ahi voy a ver si subo unas foto de ella ya echa.



hola..alex le agradeceria ese circuito de la pionner, lo e buscado por todos lados  para trabajarlas en bajo les hago una targeta impulsora tambien con el 4558 cualquier cosa le mando el diseño


----------



## yacc0608

compañero alex buenas noches.... el aporte de la pionner con el operacional 4558 seria un gran aportazo de verdad se lo agradecería mucho pues tanto a mi como al compañero ivan nos gustaria montar este ampli... 

gracias de ante mano y saludos desde la samaria


----------



## Arthas

ivan junior dijo:


> nada hermano arthas cambie los diodos por fr105 sigue lo mismo y mide voltaje en la pata 8 y 4 mide 20v del integrado lo demas no mide nada. saludos


 
compañero en la pata 8 y 4 del ic tiene que medir 15v ya que si tiene mas o menos voltaje no trabaja bien el integrado y a su ves no te cuadran las bias reviza los zener de 15v a ver si no estan malos y las resistencias de 4k7 de 5w si no estan averiadas coloca una foto del driver ok

saludos





ivan junior dijo:


> llega 20v cuando tiene carga y sonando cae a 18v pero tienes razon pienso que la resistencia limitadora que es de 2.7k esta muy baja se la subire a 4.7k le coloque diodos zenner de 24v ya que el verdadero voltaje que le colocare es de -96/96+ 24A


 

compañero zener de 24v matastes al ic si alli lleva son de 15v y las limitadoras son de 4k7 no de 2k7 pobre tarjeta por eso no te cuadra nada y el calentamiento me lo imagino un horno microndas

saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola ivan con respecto a la spain posteado por ti, puedo trabajarla entonces con 4 transistores positivos y 4 negativos total= ocho..una duda que tenia era que si esta etpa debe llevar una bobina con su resistencia en paralelo a la salida??? o no hace falta?? . gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## ivan junior

que mas arthas cambie las resistencias a 4.7k los diodos zenner a 15v (nuevos), le coloque los diodos rapidos fr105 me mide 16v lo que veo es que con la fuente que la estoy probando tiene 80-/80+. la fuente que le voy a colocar mide 96-/96+, me imagino que con ese voltaje 96 esos 16 voltios minimo llega a unos 19v por lo bajo y no el Ic esta bien hasta lo e probado con un pre de tonos y suena, lo cambie y lo mismo...les estare comentando como me va

moonwalker lo ideal es colocarle a todos los amplificadores bobina y su resistencia de 22Ω/5w saludos


----------



## alex2000

Hola saludos ya termine el circuito peavey 1200 porteada por jhon mulato, tengo una pequeña duda hay un condensador 0.22 en que esta su valor en nanos 0 picos ya que no se si colocar 224j o 221 solo me falta este detalle para colocarla a funcionar la voy a ensayar con -75 y +75v. espero sus comentarios. gracias


----------



## Arthas

0.22 nanos es lo mismo de 220 nanos no tenes perdida y ese voltaje esta bien el esquema pide 78v 
saludos


----------



## ivan junior

saludes tengan todos...cambiando el tema un poco encontre este driver para trabajarlo en medio pero veo algo raro que no le veo ningun diodo sera que se equivocaron? lo veo muy sencillo de armar saludos


----------



## alex2000

hola que marca es ese driver o que amplificador lo tiene



hola arthas gracias por la aclaracion estaba un poco confundido, por que en los esquema apenas aparece 0.22  sin letras pero ya estoy conforme. saludos


----------



## ivan junior

hola. segun ese drivers es pionner pero no estoy seguro seguire investigando monnwalker yo no e armado ese drivers pero es recomendable colocarle el inductor(bobina) saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola ivan pero tu le agragaste una bobina al spain que usaste???


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos, ya proximamente voy a construir un amplificador con tarjeta Spain posteada por ivan con ocho transistores (cuatro positivos y cuatro negativos) con +/-80 vdc, les subire fotos y experiencias con este amplificador. saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

me gustaria verlo.
yo todavia no empiezo,
pero espero que el sabado me compre los materiales de la qsc1700
aver si encuentro todo. 
mas bien si me alcanza el dinero para todo


----------



## palomo

ivan junior dijo:


> cambie las resistencias a 4.7k los diodos zenner a 15v (nuevos), le coloque los diodos rapidos fr105 me mide 16v lo que veo es que con la fuente que la estoy probando tiene 80-/80+. la fuente que le voy a colocar mide 96-/96+, me imagino que con ese voltaje 96 esos 16 voltios minimo llega a unos 19v por lo bajo y no el Ic esta bien hasta lo e probado con un pre de tonos y suena,


 
No, debes seguir teniendo 16Vcd y fue una suerte que el IC no se te aya quemado.

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

si pusistes zener de 15v (1n4744) el voltaje debe estar en 15 voltios ya que el zener se encarga de mantener ese voltaje asi que vuleve a realizar mediciones 

saludos


----------



## ivan junior

que mas sr arthas, sr palomo los diodos que coloque son fr105, zenner 15v probe con otro multimetro por las dudas y lo mismo 16v lo probare con mas carga 2 parlantes de 18"/1000w a ver que pasa con lo del calentamiento saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos ya compre todo para armar la tarjeta spain 1500, una duda que me surge es con cuanto voltaje la podria alimentar? y otra pregunta, la conexión de los transistores de potencia finales van conectados como el de la zener??? gracias por su ayuda de antemano, les ire subiendo foto para que vean el proyecto. espero sus respuestas.


----------



## ivan junior

que mas lo mismo que una peavey claro respetando los valores de resistencias y demas del circuito. de 75v hasta unos 95v, tambien que tengas unos buenos transistores de salida.
no se le olvide las fotos


----------



## tecbeml

Hola ivan las resistencias r141,175,163, son las de la proteccion de sobrecarga y se pueden omitir si no se desean sino me equivoco verda., saludos.


----------



## Arthas

la spain no se conecta igual a un qsc ojo lleva tierra de chasis y salida es por emisores su conexion es convencional en el enlace de descarga de la spain esta el diagrama de como va la conexion buscalo para mas detalles.


----------



## moonwalker

la Spain se conecta igualmente como una Zener o Ladelec, con los emisores como salida a parlantes y el voltaje de alimentación por los colectores, NPN en la rama positiva y PNP en la rama negativa. Ya construí un 70 por ciento de la tarjeta, voy adjuntarles las fotos pronto. Voy a realizar este proyecto, y cualquier ajuste y solución lo vamos a realizar acá en el foro para que cualquiera que desee armarla no tenga ningún tipo de inconveniente. He leído acerca de este amplificador en el tema de Diagramas de Amplificadores y algunos tuvieron problemas con un Dead Time, es decir un tiempo muerto que presentaba este amplificador y otros le funcionó. De todas formas, voy a realizar el proyecto en esta semana posteo las primeras fotos y les comunico los resultados para cualquier cosa me colaboran, Gracias gran comunidad por su atención saludos


----------



## ivan junior

buscando encontre esta qsc la veo muy sencilla de armar ya que no viene con trimmer para las bias mi pregunta es que tal este circuito?¿comfiable?  vale la pena armarla saludos


----------



## Arthas

de que funciona funciona esa es la qsc 1300 modificada esta en la pagina de ladelec la verdad ese driver modificado o me gusta ya que es mas confiable y seguro colocarle su control de bias para la corriente repsoso a este driver no tiene entrada balanceada, asi que me quedo con el clon de la original.

saludos


----------



## ivan junior

que mas arthas y cual es esa qsc clon, y trabajar esa qsc es tan indispensable transistores originales usted sabe que aqui en barranquilla ya la mayoria de tiendas electronicas dificil conceguir transistores originales aunque nunca e tenido problemas como algunos que se les estallan, les e metido 96v y mas de tres años y ahy estan bien  saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

bueno amigos, aqui una fotito de mi avance con la QSC 1700
solo me faltan poner los drivers. aver que uso para mis prueas
y usare 1 transistor 2SC5200 y pareja para ver que tal jala
lo usare con un transformador de 60+60v AC 4 amperios
aver que tal suena. aver que dia hago las pruebas
PD: no he podido conseguir la resistencia de 75k use una de 82k
tampoco consegui la de 20k, use una de 22k
el capacitor de 120nf creo que la matricula es 124 corrijanme si estoy mal, no lo encontre
y el capacitor de 27pf tampoco lo encontre, asi que le puse uno que tenia la matricula 30
bueno aqui la foto.


----------



## Tacatomon

sagitario10 dijo:


> bueno amigos, aqui una fotito de mi avance con la QSC 1700
> solo me faltan poner los drivers. aver que uso para mis prueas
> y usare 1 transistor 2SC5200 y pareja para ver que tal jala
> lo usare con un transformador de 60+60v AC 4 amperios
> aver que tal suena. aver que dia hago las pruebas
> PD: no he podido conseguir la resistencia de 75k use una de 82k
> tampoco consegui la de 20k, use una de 22k
> el capacitor de 120nf creo que la matricula es 124 corrijanme si estoy mal, no lo encontre
> y el capacitor de 27pf tampoco lo encontre, asi que le puse uno que tenia la matricula 30
> bueno aqui la foto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 69222



De yapa las resistencias de 3R9 no van ahí... Estoy 100% seguro que deben de ser de 3*K*9 (Yo le pondría 4K7 por margen) y eso sin ver el diagrama. Esas resistencias limitan la corriente del regulador zener para el AO... 

Acuérdate de revisar muy bien el montaje en busca de componentes mal colocados, resistencias de otro valor, etc; antes de conectar algo.

Saludos!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Tacatomon dijo:


> De yapa las resistencias de 3R9 no van ahí... Estoy 100% seguro que deben de ser de 3*K*9 (Yo le pondría 4K7 por margen)



:
tines toda la razon. yo las pedi de 3.6k 
como no me fije al colocarlas. el señor que me las vendio acada rato se andaba equivocando.
me daba kilos por ohms. es que ya esta grande.
pero no me escuso. boy a probar con las de 4.7k a 1 watt 
ya que no tengo otras de valores mas grandes,
todas las demas si estan bien
las medi con el multimetro a ecepcion de estas ya que estan dicen el valos jejejeje- mi sorpresa 
¿ como no me di cuenta de que me vendieron 3.6 ohms ? 
gracias Tacato. por el aviso. imaginate. si lo hecho a andar, quemo diodos y AOP.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Si no encuentras la de 120nF ponés una de 100nF y otra de 20nF en paralelo (esos condensers son normalitos) en paralelo los condensers se suman!!!!


----------



## sammy89

.
pero no me escuso. boy a probar con las de 4.7k a 1 watt :

te reconiendo que busques mejor las resistencias 4.7k a 5w esa de 1w seva a quemar


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

sammy89 dijo:


> .
> pero no me escuso. boy a probar con las de 4.7k a 1 watt :
> 
> te reconiendo que busques mejor las resistencias 4.7k a 5w esa de 1w sete ban q quemar



podria ser.
pero no boy a ponerle todo el voltage. por lo que creo que van a calentar un poquitin
lo usare como pruebas. ademas con un amigo estoy viendo si el las tiene. 
despues le compro nuevamente las resistencias jejejeje
y ahora si
a tumbar las paredes del vecino





GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Si no encuentras la de 120nF ponés una de 100nF y otra de 20nF en paralelo (esos condensers son normalitos) en paralelo los condensers se suman!!!!



gracias GodSaveMetal
boy aver si no las consigo y si no pues are como tu dices


----------



## moonwalker

Buenas tardes colegas de esta comunidad... les cuento que ya realicé la tarjeta Spain Sp1500, aún no la he probado ya que no me han terminado el transformador. La tarjeta tiene 8 transistores ( 4 por ramas) 2sc3858 y 2sa1494con un voltaje de alimentación de +/-80 vdc. mi duda es que si los drivers, MJE15033 Y MJE15032 tienen que llevar disipador o podrían operar solos?. Aquí les adjunto las fotos de la tarjet. gracias por su atención y espero su respuesta.


----------



## ivan junior

mi duda es que si los drivers, MJE15033 Y MJE15032 tienen que llevar disipador o podrían operar solos?. 

moonwalker claro que deben llebar su disipador y mucho mejor si los montas al disipador de los transistores de salida con sus aislantes claro...lo unico es que hubieras montado los c3856 a1492 ya que estos aguantan mas calor pero igual sirven saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

ivan junior dijo:


> mi duda es que si los drivers, MJE15033 Y MJE15032 tienen que llevar disipador o podrían operar solos?.
> 
> moonwalker claro que deben llebar su disipador y mucho mejor si los montas al disipador de los transistores de salida con sus aislantes claro...lo unico es que hubieras montado los c3856 a1492 ya que estos aguantan mas calor saludos



Ponles disipador. No querrás ser un sádico del silicio... 

Saludos!


----------



## ivan junior

le respondia la duda a moonwalker...  y sopa hirbiendo de silicona


----------



## Tacatomon

Jajaja, En verdad, no me había dado cuenta. Ahora que lo veo bien.



ivan junior dijo:


> le respondia la duda a moonwalker...  y sopa hirbiendo de silicona




Eso pasa cuando también no se usa el botón citar. No se les olvide.

Saludos!


----------



## Arthas

a ver las resistencias limitadoras son de 3k5 a 5w ojo ese voltaje que le vas a poner en muy bajo tendrias que modificar unos componentes ya que la qsc 1700 esta diseñada para 93v rectificados si queres colocarle voltaje bajo has calculos para ese requerimiento o si no busca un driver qsc de menor voltaje. Solo lo digo por recomendacion.

saludos





sagitario10 dijo:


> bueno amigos, aqui una fotito de mi avance con la QSC 1700
> solo me faltan poner los drivers. aver que uso para mis prueas
> y usare 1 transistor 2SC5200 y pareja para ver que tal jala
> lo usare con un transformador de 60+60v AC 4 amperios
> aver que tal suena. aver que dia hago las pruebas
> PD: no he podido conseguir la resistencia de 75k use una de 82k
> tampoco consegui la de 20k, use una de 22k
> el capacitor de 120nf creo que la matricula es 124 corrijanme si estoy mal, no lo encontre
> y el capacitor de 27pf tampoco lo encontre, asi que le puse uno que tenia la matricula 30
> bueno aqui la foto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 69222


 
el capacitor de color salmon colocalo no polarizado (47u np) ya que el plano lo especifica, el capacitor 120n aparece 0.12 n tambien ok


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Arthas dijo:


> El capacitor de color salmon colocalo no polarizado (47u np) ya que el plano lo especifica, el capacitor 120n aparece 0.12 n tambien ok



gracias amigo arthas. entonces el capacitor de 47uf es n/p.
lo cambiare de inmediato.
todavia no diseño el transformador, pero pronto lo are. ahi tengo un nucleo arrumbado jejeje
solo me falta el alambre magneto.
que no lo he podido conseguir. 
aver si para el otro fin de semana


----------



## moonwalker

hola ivan disculpa esta pregunta a estas alturas pero la conexion de salida de los transistores de salida de la spain 1500 es igual a la de la zener???


----------



## ivan junior

moonwalker dijo:


> hola ivan disculpa esta pregunta a estas alturas pero la conexion de salida de los transistores de salida de la spain 1500 es igual a la de la zener???



si, la conexion es igual que una zenner...le va quedando muy elegante


----------



## moonwalker

gracias ivan mañana posteo ya el amplificador final, con su disipador.


----------



## giovanny blanco

que tal oscar si trabaja bien esta tarjeta qsc 1700 para hacerla


----------



## ialvega

Hola amigo Arthas puedes poner el diagrama que modificastes de la QSC RMX 2450 gracias por todo



Arthas dijo:


> nuevo modelo de la rmx 2450 al fin como debia ser despues de darme cacao en el cuadre de bias logre cuadrarla en 0.57 v en bases y 0.05 v en los emisores les traigo unas fotos para evidenciar
> saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Hola  ya termine la tarjeta Spain sp1500, alimentada con +/-85 VDC. Queria preguntarte Iván y bueno y a cualquiera que quiera respomderme, que si podria pornerla a funconar sin la bobina y la resistencia de salida??? me gustaria que me dieran los datos para contruirla, calibre del alambre, dimensión del núcleo de aire, y las vueltas necesarias y el valor de la resistencia que va en paralelo. gracias por su atención y espero su respuesta.


----------



## giovanny blanco

que voltajes o corrirnte manej a gracias

que voltajes o corrirntes maneja  en fuente qsc grcias


----------



## ivan junior

creo que no estan utilizando el -buscador- esas preguntas ya estan respondidasfftopic:


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos probé la spain sp1500 apenas con un parlante pequeño de 12 pulgadas por 700w a poco volumen, y en realidad suena expectacular. prontamente le conectaré lo conestaré con parlantes de potencia en 4 ohmios. aqui estan las fotos de la contruccion en progreso. gracias.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

moonwalker dijo:


> hola chicos probé la spain sp1500 apenas con un parlante pequeño de 12 pulgadas por 700w a poco volumen, y en realidad suena expectacular. prontamente le conectaré lo conestaré con parlantes de potencia en 4 ohmios. aqui estan las fotos de la contruccion en progreso. gracias.




Me ha impresionado tu estilo de PCB como un alargamiento del SPAIN básico lo podrías postear con todos los detalles(PCB, LAYOUT y lista de materiales), posición de los transistores; adaptaciones que le has hecho y calibración por favor; te felicito tiene una pinta fenomenal!!


----------



## moonwalker

Hola Dios que salva el metal, en esta semana posteo el PCB de este amplificador SPAIN, lo hice de manera manual pero lo voy a pasar al programa PCBWIZARD para poder subirlo acá al foro, gracias hermano por tu comentario, en esta semana ya sea de lunes a viernes te paso el PCB, paciencia saludos


----------



## ivan junior

Exelente moonwalker no tienes problemas con calentamiento? los unicos diodos zenner que aparecen q referencia le coloco 40v?


----------



## moonwalker

Hola ivan junior Realmente fue un delirio conseguir los diodos zener de 40 voltios, no lo consegui en ninguna de las tienda de electronicas que visité. Los Conseguí a 36 voltios y opté por colocarlos ya no había de otra. Respecto al calentamiento, probé la etapa con dos parlantes de 15 pulgadas por 300w y no sentí que se calentara anormalmente sino que presenta  un calentamiento que para mi concepto es normal. De todas maneras voy a probar la etapa con dos parlentes MTE de 15 pulgadas por 1200 watts para asegurarme cualquier cosa, o ya con esta prueba sería suficiente??? ah otra cosa, el PCB de esta etapa como dije, la hice a mano, y voy a subirlo acá en el foro por medio del programa PCB WIZARD porque escaneado no me sale muy bien, gracias iván estamos en contactos. saludos


----------



## ivan junior

ya con esta prueba sería suficiente???

la unica prueba...con esos parlantes que dices, una caja de cerveza y darle timbal (claro de vez en cuando mirar sino se calienta) saludos


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola.

les cuento estoy por construir la QSC 1700, pero antes de empezar quería preguntarle al compañero  Arthas,   por cuanto sale armar este amplificador en estéreo, ya que no quiero quedarme corto $$$, y ver si lo construyo estéreo o mono, lo usare para mover un parlante Soundking de 15 pulgadas a 8 Ohm y 600Wrms, será que si lo mueve?

Bueno eso es todo por el momento, gracias.


----------



## ivan junior

juan moscoso dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> les cuento estoy por construir la QSC 1700, pero antes de empezar quería preguntarle al compañero  Arthas,   por cuanto sale armar este amplificador en estéreo, ya que no quiero quedarme corto $$$, y ver si lo construyo estéreo o mono, lo usare para mover un parlante Soundking de 15 pulgadas a 8 Ohm y 600Wrms, será que si lo mueve?
> 
> Bueno eso es todo por el momento, gracias.



Perdona que me meta pero es mala educación dirigirce a una sola perdona(Arthas)todos podemos colaborar en lo que podamos. Creo que no has leido las paginas anteriores respecto a la QSC y (como poder trabajarla estereo). Leer las paginas:estudiando: saludos


----------



## EXFLACO

Me gustaria saber si es posible postear el pcb que el amigo Arthas realizo, a ver si somos varios armando un clase h


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Para ivan J. bueno me dirijo a el porque mirando los post anteriores se que armo la QSC 1700 para un cliente, además el es de Colombia al igual que yo y pues la pregunta es sobre el costo $$ total del amplificador para saber si lo construyo en estéreo o mono pues no me gustaría quedarme a mitad de camino por falta de dinero, y a propósito alguien sabe cuánto puede costar los materiales para armar el  amplificador en Colombia?

Bueno es todo por el momento gracias.


----------



## moonwalker

jajajajaj bueno iván yo creo que ese calentamiento mq

perdon....... creo que ese calentamiento que presenta la spain ya es normal, además a varios del foro les funcionó de maravilla este amplificador... saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Otra cosa ivan que te quería pedir o al resto del foro que posyeen el plano electronico del amplificador Pioneer que tu armaste, cuanto voltaje y como con cuantos transistores se podría conectar. gracias de antemano.


----------



## ivan junior

moonwalker dijo:


> Otra cosa ivan que te quería pedir o al resto del foro que posyeen el plano electronico del amplificador Pioneer que tu armaste, cuanto voltaje y como con cuantos transistores se podría conectar. gracias de antemano.



moonwalker, el voltaje que le tengo es de +95/-95 y lo de los transistores debes hacer (calculos) les puedes colocar 1000 si es caso, (por esta misma pregunta han jalado mas de una oreja) ¿se aburrio de la spain?  saludos


----------



## Arthas

juan moscoso dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> les cuento estoy por construir la QSC 1700, pero antes de empezar quería preguntarle al compañero Arthas, por cuanto sale armar este amplificador en estéreo, ya que no quiero quedarme corto $$$, y ver si lo construyo estéreo o mono, lo usare para mover un parlante Soundking de 15 pulgadas a 8 Ohm y 600Wrms, será que si lo mueve?
> 
> Bueno eso es todo por el momento, gracias.


 
bueno te comento que al cliente solo le cobre mano obra y el par de drivers lo demas corrio por cuenta de el pero al ojo te digo que metiendole todo lo que pide por ejemplo los filtros de buena marca y los tranformadores que es la potencia de estos powers el cliente se gasto aproximadamente unos 1.450.000 pesos ojo en stereo y cada trafo de 16 amperios.

si hay otra cosa en que te pueda colaborar me avisas.


----------



## moonwalker

jajajajajaj hola ivan por supuesto que no me he aburrido de la Spain jajajajaj debo tener varios drivers de diferentes marcas de amplificadores, apenas termine completamente este amplificador arranco con Peavey Pv1200 posteada Por Oscar Monsalvo, y construir el driver de Pioneer pero con 8 transistores igual que la spain el cual me han dicho que es buena. También tengo en marcha una tarjeta RAM de 6 transistores de la serie MA el cual voy a postear acá en el foro para construirla y hacer correspondientes ajustes. Iván y para el resto del foro aquí le posteo el diagrama del amplificador pioneer que pienso que está acá en el foro, es este el mismo amplificador que tu has usado??? lo puedo trabajar con 8 transistores en +/75 voltios??? Ah otra cosa ya estoy pasando a PCB wizard la tarjeta del amplificador spain que construí. paciencia Godsavemetal. saludos

Ivan este es el diagrama de Pioneer


----------



## GodSaveMetal

OK taré tuned por acá chico!!! con paciencia y buen humor!!!


----------



## ivan junior

moonwalker la piooner que tengo la estoy trabajando con -96/+96, le cambie algunas cosas para trabajarla con ese voltaje y suena bien, confiable, calentamiento normal saludos


----------



## mcou

ivan junior dijo:


> moonwalker la piooner que tengo la estoy trabajando con -96/+96, le cambie algunas cosas para trabajarla con ese voltaje y suena bien, confiable, calentamiento normal saludos



y cuales fueron los cambios que hiciste y que potencia obtuviste???


----------



## ivan junior

mcou dijo:


> y cuales fueron los cambios que hiciste y que potencia obtuviste???



mcou por ejemplo cambie los pre drivers(A733) por A1013, la resistencia limitadora del zenner a 4.7k, los tip41c-42c por C3856-A1492, los dos filtros a 100v/100microfaradio y las 2 resistencias de 100k a 47k. Potencia unos 500W RMS en 8Ω saludos


----------



## moonwalker

mmmm muy buen amplificador, pues ivan, realmente no quisiera ponerla a funcionar con ese voltaje de +/-96 sino entre 70 a 80 voltios, y con 8 transistores de potencia (4 por ramas) sólo la quiero así por negocio en Caracas. Así como la quiero la dejo tal cual como en el plano electronico que yo posteé???



Bueno aqui esta el PCB hecho en el programa PCBWIZARD del amplificador spain sp1500. los puentes J1 y todo los JB los puse por debajo de la placa para mejor estética con alambre calibre 16. el único puente por encima es J3. Otra cosa a tomar en cuenta es la distancia o espacio dejado entra cada uno de los transistores de potencia, los transistores 5200 y complemento caben perfectamente en estos espacios, el que está contruyendo el PCB tiene que tomar la medida con los transistores tipo c3858 y complemento a ver si estos no caben con esta medida, sino se tendrá que ampliar más los espacios entre ellos.. cualquier duda o cuaquier sugerencia por favor hagánmela saber. No está de más también comparar cada conexión en los componentes con el plano esquemático para saber si existe cualquier error. saludos



PCB SPAISP1500 whole amplifier sytem


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Creo que los JUMPERS por encima son J2 y J3 (por ser los más cortos) si es que no me equivoco en el esquema que acabas de postear; en lugar de esos puentes pueden ser resistencias de 0.1R de 1/4W ??? otra cosa, soy novel en esto de los amplis de gran potencia, las resistencias conectadas a cada transistor de potencia conectados a sus emisores; cual es su valor porfavor y su WATIAJE?? si fueras tan amable moonwaker! estoy por decidirme cual hago según lo que tengo a la mano en el PERÚ; creo el trafo me lo tendré que hacer; ya que al tener alto amperaje y voltaje me será más económico comprar las láminas nuevas a mandarlo a hacer; tengo algo de experiencia asi que veremos con cual me quedo>>> gracias a todos por postear y sigan porfa sigan ta recontra interesante!!


----------



## moonwalker

Hola Dios salve el metal!! tienes razón en recalcar que J2 y J3 son los que van por encima de la placa. Con respecto a las resistencias de .1 ohmios, el plano no las posee, así que no hace falta reemplazar estos puentes por dichas resistencias, sólo coloca sus puentes correspondientes y listo. las resistencias del emisor son de 0.33 ohmios 5 vatios. saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Dios salve el metal!! tienes razón en recalcar que J2 y J3 son los que van por encima de la placa. Con respecto a las resistencias de .1 ohmios, el plano no las posee, así que no hace falta reemplazar estos puentes por dichas resistencias, sólo coloca sus puentes correspondientes y listo. las resistencias del emisor son de 0.33 ohmios 5 vatios. saludos



Bien ahi!! gracias!


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

amigos del foro yo soy estudiante de electronica y  tengo un proyecto de un amplificador que me lo dio el profesor el dise que lo simulo y funciono bien pero en si no lo ha armado me gustaria que le dieran un vistaso ustedes  a ver que les parece.yo lo quiero armar ya que estoy necesitando uno para mi amplificacion la idea es que ese amplificador mueva 4 bajos cervin wega cada uno con parlantes avc de 1200 watts osea 500 rms.Ver el archivo adjunto 1200W.brd.pdf



ahi esta monofonico creando las dos quedaria con una potencia estereo  de 1200w por canal osea 2400w totales.que opinan.


----------



## fabio1

amigo tenes el impreso del circuito??,y el esquematico??porque solo subiste las mascara de componente.saludos


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

brother no se que pasa pero los otros documentos no los puedo subir hay otra manera de subirlos.


----------



## ivan junior

soneromegaconcierto con cuanto voltaje trabaja? y creeo para la cantidad de transistores no te va generar ese watiaje que dices y aun mas con la carga de esos parlantes de 1200w dificil ahy que mirarlo pero con el esquema  de quilla


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

trbaja a 80 voltios a 15 amperios son 1200w mono y estereo serian 2400w totales.



trabaja a 80 voltios a 15 amperios. serian 1200watt monofonico.sumadas las dos tarjetas seria una potencia total de 2400 watt estereo.


----------



## fabio1

soneromegaconcierto dijo:


> brother no se que pasa pero los otros documentos no los puedo subir hay otra manera de subirlos.



si podes subirlo a un servidor y aca colocas el link asi lo podemos descargar,si podes subilo en mediafire para no esperar tiempo de descargar,saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola ivan mira con respesto al amplificador pioneer que te posteé, lo podría trabajar 8 transistores  (4 por rama)) con 75 voltios???


----------



## ivan junior

:





moonwalker dijo:


> hola ivan mira con respesto al amplificador pioneer que te posteé, lo podría trabajar 8 transistores  (4 por rama)) con 75 voltios???



claro que si moonwalker

y soneromegaconcierto ni una qsc da esa potencia solo es una referencia 1200, 1500, 1700. Ejemplo 1200... donde 
1: series one, la serie del amplificador
200: potencia rms en 4 ohm, 200w  (2400w) dificil no?


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?c2kcbewadpjj82h

este es el enlace para ver el amplificador que les comente.mirenlo y opinen.


----------



## tecbeml

Amigo con solo 4 transistores de salida no creo que supere 200w y menos a 8 homs.


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

tecbeml no son 4 son 10 transistores.

la idea es construir el amplificador con 20 transistores.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

que tal amigos buen dia, 

ayer por la noche me puse a realizar pruebas, al driver aver si funcionaba 
solo que no le coloque el operacional. 

tome un bombillo de 100w en serie con el transformador para reducir la corriente
y revise todos los ajustes nesesarios,  bias y offset  algo asi
logre calibrar las  bias en 0.7v a la base de los drivers y en la salida tener un voltage de 0.012v es lo mas cercano a cero. 

pero a la hora de poner la bocina no se escuchaba nada, 
revise la bocina aver si funcionaba, y si funciona, despues note que los transistores de salida se calentaban en estado de reposo, pero el bombillo no prendia. 
desconecte todo, y lo guarde :enfadado:

hoy llego al trabajo. 
y empiezo a probar todo nuevamnete. conecto transistores de salida. 
alimentacion y su respectiva lampara serie, 
y tambien puse el operacional, 
y mi sorpresa es que ya estaba funcionando, le conecte señal y funciona amplifica bien 
medi que en la base de los drivers tuviera un valor de 0.7  pero obtube 0.068v lo que esta bien
le puse unos cables de pruebas. alratito llegando a casa los cambio. 


el compañero arthas recomendo cambiar el capacitor de 47uf polarizado por uno no polar,
pero no pude conseguirlo. 

aqui dejo las fotos para que las vean

use una funete de 46+46 DC 5 amperios con una rectificacion de 7800uf por rama
cambiare el filtrado a unos 9400 por rama

aver si el sabado me alcanza el dinero y compro el cobre para un transformador de
64+64 AC a 8 amperios o 5 amperios. ya que solo lo pienso trabajar a 8 ohms

bueno las fotos


----------



## ivan junior

elegante sagitario10 con ese nuevo voltaje debes calibrar las bias nuevamente, no se te olvide los disipadores a los drivers


----------



## Arthas

sagitario10 dijo:


> que tal amigos buen dia,
> 
> ayer por la noche me puse a realizar pruebas, al driver aver si funcionaba
> solo que no le coloque el operacional.
> 
> tome un bombillo de 100w en serie con el transformador para reducir la corriente
> y revise todos los ajustes nesesarios, bias y offset algo asi
> logre calibrar las bias en 0.7v a la base de los drivers y en la salida tener un voltage de 0.012v es lo mas cercano a cero.
> 
> pero a la hora de poner la bocina no se escuchaba nada,
> revise la bocina aver si funcionaba, y si funciona, despues note que los transistores de salida se calentaban en estado de reposo, pero el bombillo no prendia.
> desconecte todo, y lo guarde :enfadado:
> 
> hoy llego al trabajo.
> y empiezo a probar todo nuevamnete. conecto transistores de salida.
> alimentacion y su respectiva lampara serie,
> y tambien puse el operacional,
> y mi sorpresa es que ya estaba funcionando, le conecte señal y funciona amplifica bien
> medi que en la base de los drivers tuviera un valor de 0.7 pero obtube 0.068v lo que esta bien
> le puse unos cables de pruebas. alratito llegando a casa los cambio.
> 
> 
> el compañero arthas recomendo cambiar el capacitor de 47uf polarizado por uno no polar,
> pero no pude conseguirlo.
> 
> aqui dejo las fotos para que las vean
> 
> use una funete de 46+46 DC 5 amperios con una rectificacion de 7800uf por rama
> cambiare el filtrado a unos 9400 por rama
> 
> aver si el sabado me alcanza el dinero y compro el cobre para un transformador de
> 64+64 AC a 8 amperios o 5 amperios. ya que solo lo pienso trabajar a 8 ohms
> 
> bueno las fotos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70833
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70834


 
te quedaron bien los drivers pero recuerda que ese driver trabaja con 93 voltios rectificado y 16 amperios  el trafo aunque yo la tengo trabajando con 93 voltios y 9 amperios en trafo pero no la someto a baja impedancia ya que solo tengo 8 transistores .
saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

ivan junior dijo:


> elegante sagitario10 con ese nuevo voltaje debes calibrar las bias nuevamente, no se te olvide los disipadores a los drivers




gracias, cuando le ponga mas voltage hago nuevamente los ajustes. es algo que me esperaba
ayer hice mas prubas, pero ya con musica.
con un woofer de 12" 150w rms





Arthas dijo:


> te quedaron bien los drivers pero recuerda que ese driver trabaja con 93 voltios rectificado y 16 amperios  el trafo aunque yo la tengo trabajando con 93 voltios y 9 amperios en trafo pero no la someto a baja impedancia ya que solo tengo 8 transistores .
> saludos




si gracias amigo arthas, 
te queria preguntar algo. ya que tengo una inquietud. 
ayer haciendo las pruebas, note que en los tweeters se escuchaba feo, como  si roncara. 
no es por que estaba dormido, ya que lo despertaron los graves jejejej. 
medi en los operaionales el voltage total y solo tengo 20v,  del lado positovo tengo +10v y del lado negativo -10.
sera que por eso suena asi el tweeter. ya que segun debe trabajar con +15 -15 
y no lo estoy alimentando con los 93+93
eso solo pasa cuando le pongo bajo en el equalizador. o le subo bastante.
de todas formas esperare a hacer el transformador, para suministrarle el voltage adecuado. aver que pasa, o se compone o se compone.

aqui dejo las fotos. de mis nuevas pruebas
por mientras los tego funcionando con 2 transistores 2sc 5200 y pareja
y suena muy bien el amplificador. sin distorcion, ( a ecepcion del tweeter )
pero tira buen bajo. aver que tanto con su voltaje real y amperaje

que transistores puedo poner para +93 -93 DC
que sean bueno bonitos y baratos 



la coneccion de los transistores



Aqui el woofer de 12" que use para mis pruebas, tuve que desconectar el tweeter por que sonaba feo


----------



## Arthas

compañero el operacional debe tener 15 voltios o 15 v pico ya que si estan alterados puede que no te cuadren las bias. Aunque depronto el problemas se deba que no lo estas alimentando con el voltaje que es ya que las resistencias limitadoras de voltaje la de 3k5/5W es cuando trabaja con 93v dc si es menos voltaje debes bajarle el valor por de 3k/5w de ahi para abajo ya que el voltaje que le estas poniendo es 46 voltios . Ojo con eso. saludos


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Bueno gracias por su ayuda, y final mente me decidí a construir la QSC 1700 pero en mono para mover un bajo de 15” que complementa la cabina de altos y medios, aquí algunas fotos, termino de apretar algunos tornillos y empiezo con las mediciones, cuadrar el bías y demás…


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

juan moscoso dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Bueno gracias por su ayuda, y final mente me decidí a construir la QSC 1700 pero en mono para mover un bajo de 15” que complementa la cabina de altos y medios, aquí algunas fotos, termino de apretar algunos tornillos y empiezo con las mediciones, cuadrar el bías y demás…



te ha quedado muy bien.
yo todavia no hago el gabinete, pero pronto buscare la manera de ir haciendolo

PD : de cuantos watts rms es tu bajo de 15" 
saludos. espero que tires las paredes de tu casa o las del vecino


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Bueno para el compañero sagitario10 este es el parlante que use para la construcción del bajo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-son-aceptables-16481-post627678/#post627678

Lo probé con el amplificador de 250watts que aparece en construya su video rockola.com y es muy prometedor...

....a propósito, estuve mirando el post del Sr. Fogonazo sobre la puesta en marcha del amplificador y tengo una duda el OFFSET del que habla, es el mismo LIMITS que aparece en el plano de la QSC 1700?

Bueno eso es todo.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Bueno les comento….
Coloque la lámpara de 100watts en serie con el amplificador antes de encenderlo cortocircuite la entrada de audio y baje al mínimo el volumen y no conecte nada a la salida, luego lo encendí y efectivamente la lámpara se prendió bastante y luego fue bajando la intensidad de la luz hasta casi apagarse, bueno luego medí los voltajes del transformador y me dio 54VAC por cada lado, lo medí en DC y me dio + - 69VDC, cuadre el bias, medí los voltajes de las bases de los driver y los cuadre con el trimer en 0,7VDC, luego medí los voltajes del AO NE5532N (aun no lo colocaba) y daban +15,6 y -14,7 VDC…..hasta ahí todo parecía ir bien….

Pero…..

Medí el voltaje de la tarjeta desde la tierra del potenciómetro de volumen hasta el voltaje +93 DC y me dio +95 DC, lo medí en el -93 DC y me dio -45DC…rrrrrarísimo,

Bueno coloque el AO y le puse señal de audio y conecte el parlante y sonó distorsionado horrrrrible, así que quite el parlante cortocircuite la entrada y quite el AO medí de nuevo los voltajes de el AO y me dio 16,4VDC y - 12,6VDC….pero como asiiii, luego medí el voltaje de la tarjeta desde la tierra del potenciómetro de volumen hasta el voltaje +93 DC y me dio +102 VDC, lo medí en el -93 DC y me dio -45VDC…….pero que cosas….alguien me puede ayudar…que será lo que pasa…puede ser por la bombilla es serie?

Para la conexión de tarjeta fuente y transistores de salida use el diagrama que hay más atrás, el que está editado en paint.

De antemano muchas gracias a quien pueda ayudarme.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

juan moscoso dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Bueno les comento….
> Coloque la lámpara de 100watts en serie con el amplificador antes de encenderlo cortocircuite la entrada de audio y baje al mínimo el volumen y no conecte nada a la salida, luego lo encendí y efectivamente la lámpara se prendió bastante y luego fue bajando la intensidad de la luz hasta casi apagarse, bueno luego medí los voltajes del transformador y me dio 54VAC por cada lado, lo medí en DC y me dio + - 69VDC, cuadre el bias, medí los voltajes de las bases de los driver y los cuadre con el trimer en 0,7VDC, luego medí los voltajes del AO NE5532N (aun no lo colocaba) y daban +15,6 y -14,7 VDC…..hasta ahí todo parecía ir bien….
> 
> Pero…..
> 
> Medí el voltaje de la tarjeta desde la tierra del potenciómetro de volumen hasta el voltaje +93 DC y me dio +95 DC, lo medí en el -93 DC y me dio -45DC…rrrrrarísimo,
> 
> Bueno coloque el AO y le puse señal de audio y conecte el parlante y sonó distorsionado horrrrrible, así que quite el parlante cortocircuite la entrada y quite el AO medí de nuevo los voltajes de el AO y me dio 16,4VDC y - 12,6VDC….pero como asiiii, luego medí el voltaje de la tarjeta desde la tierra del potenciómetro de volumen hasta el voltaje +93 DC y me dio +102 VDC, lo medí en el -93 DC y me dio -45VDC…….pero que cosas….alguien me puede ayudar…que será lo que pasa…puede ser por la bombilla es serie?
> 
> Para la conexión de tarjeta fuente y transistores de salida use el diagrama que hay más atrás, el que está editado en paint.
> 
> De antemano muchas gracias a quien pueda ayudarme.
> 
> Hasta pronto.



primero que nada, gracias por el dato de los bajos.
boy a andar cotizandolos alrato en salto del agua en el DF

segundo que nada
debes de asegurarte que los transisores de salida esten bien conectados.
recuerda que los emisores lleban una resistencia de 5watts, yo esas resistencias se las hepuesto de 0.47 ohms 5watts. que estan en los emisores de transistores. y que de ahi van conectadas a +93  -93.
y los colectores van juntos
aqui te dejo el coneccionado de los transistores
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/index11.html

los transistores MJ15023 son transistores PNP
y los transistor MJ15022 son transistores NPN   asegurate de que los conectaste bien
en el coneccionado se ve una resistencia de 0.47 ohms de positivo a base del MJ15023 esos yo no los puse. igualmente con los MJ15022 de negativo a su base. esas resistencias las quite.
me gustarian fotos, para poderte ayudar mas
fotos de todo lo que puedas saludos 

PD; yo tambien ajuste el offset. ese se encarga de eliminar los voltages de salida a parlantes
trata de ajustarlo para tener un valor lo mas cercano a  0v
y despues revisa nuevamente las bias aver si no se descalibraron


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Bueno les cuento que estoy revisando todo de nuevo, aqui algunas fotos por si alguien ve algo mal, me puedan ayudar.







Gracias.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

no veo nada raro. a esepcion de un pin que dice  +  a un lado de la entrada de tension negativa
ese no viene en la tarjeta.
si lo estas conectando alomejor ese es tu problema de los voltajes que dices.

revisa tu fuente. que el transformador entregue el voltage adecuado.
revisa que un diodo no este quemado o en corto,
revisa cada transistor de salida que no esten quemados,
lo mismo para los drivers

el circuito serie que es la lampara va conectado en la entrada del de tension del transformador
no va conectado en la salida del transformador


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Bueno ese pin del que hablas es la tierra dela targeta, solo que no se ve bien,  que es tambien es el pin negativo del parlante que tambien es el punto comun de las resistencias de los emisores del 2S1494 (PNP) y de las resistencias de .47 ohm que van a la salida delos emisores del 2SC3858 (NPN)...segun la conexion recomendada...

Gracias.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

debes de desconectar todo y hacer las mediciones pertinentes.
como te digo podria ser un transistor quemado de la rama negativa. ojo que en estado de reposo 
estos transistores no deben de calentar.

revisa cuidadosamente todo


----------



## Arthas

mira que la qsc el voltaje negativo entra en los driver positivo de la tajeta y que tierra es colector. Los emisores son voltaje y salida positiva parlante es punto medio de filtros . Revisa el esquema de conexionado a ver que falla tenes si no es asi, revisa la tarjeta en busca depista unida o algun componente defectuoso. Si el ooperacional no da los voltajes correctos revisa las resistencioas limitadoras de 3k3/5w y los zener de 15v a ver si estan buenos y marcan el voltaje que es .


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

amigos le cuento, regrese del centro,
andube consiguiendo los transistores de salida para el amplifiador.
pero no encontre casi nada.
bueno me refiero a que no encontre los pares de cada uno
asi que compre los siguientes

5 transistores MJ 15022 NPN  250v  16 amp  250watts  tipo corcholata  TO-3
5 transistores MJ 15025 PNP  250v   16 amp 250watts  tipo corcholata  TO-3

sera que si conecto estos me funcionen bien,
ya les hice el disipador de aluminio. boy a usar una fuente de 88 + 88 vcc y  8 amperios
ya que no pude conseguir por ningun lado capacitores electroliticos de 4700uf 120v


----------



## Tacatomon

sagitario10 dijo:


> amigos le cuento, regrese del centro,
> andube consiguiendo los transistores de salida para el amplifiador.
> pero no encontre casi nada.
> bueno me refiero a que no encontre los pares de cada uno
> asi que compre los siguientes
> 
> 5 transistores MJ 15022 NPN  250v  16 amp  250watts  tipo corcholata  TO-3
> 5 transistores MJ 15025 PNP  250v   16 amp 250watts  tipo corcholata  TO-3
> 
> sera que si conecto estos me funcionen bien,
> ya les hice el disipador de aluminio. boy a usar una fuente de 88 + 88 vcc y  8 amperios
> ya que no pude conseguir por ningun lado capacitores electroliticos de 4700uf 120v



La pregunta es si son originales... ¿Fotos?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Tacatomon dijo:


> La pregunta es si son originales... ¿Fotos?



Cheque con el multimetro la ganancia que oscila entre los 15 a 60
5 o 6 de ellos me marcaron 60 y 61 por lo que creo estan bien.

los mj 15025 me marcaron entre 116 y 118 
esos son falsos. voy a ver si me reembolsan esos transistores 
y si no. pues are las pruebas con bombillos aver si funcionan bien

aaaa. que mal plan con esos transistores.
tendre que llevar mi multimetro para la siguiente ocacion. 

mañana subo fotos


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Preguntas, creen ustedes que la QSC1700 funcione bie con +-77VDC o hay que trabajarla con +-93VDC?, ademas los transistores de salida deberian estar Pareados o no es de mucha importancia?

Coloco las ganancias para ver si suenan logicas o no:

NPN 2SC3858
1) 18
2) 18
3) 20
4) 10
5) 2

PNP 2SA1494
1) 85
2) 77
3) 63
4) 76
5) 70



Gracias.


----------



## Delphos

sagitario10 dijo:


> Cheque con el multimetro la ganancia que oscila entre los 15 a 60
> 5 o 6 de ellos me marcaron 60 y 61 por lo que creo estan bien.
> 
> los mj 15025 me marcaron entre 116 y 118
> esos son falsos. voy a ver si me reembolsan esos transistores
> y si no. pues are las pruebas con bombillos aver si funcionan bien
> 
> aaaa. que mal plan con esos transistores.
> tendre que llevar mi multimetro para la siguiente ocacion.
> 
> mañana subo fotos



Hola sagitario10, indudablemente son falsos ya que el datasheet marca un Hfe entre 15 y 60, La pregunta en general es si, asi como en el foro hay un directorio de negocios donde se pueden comprar partes,asi tambien se tubiera un listado de negocios en los que nos venden partes falsas, algo asi como una lista negra....

Saludos cordiales


----------



## ialvega

una pregunta el transformador para la peavey y las QSC como es, pregunto si es con  derivacion central o no se diganme ustedes


----------



## cmontoya

ialvega dijo:


> una pregunta el transformador para la peavey y las QSC como es, pregunto si es con  derivacion central o no se diganme ustedes



Hola
Cuando te refieres a “derivación central” te refieres al tap central  (0) ??? lo normar para un peavey o una qsc es utilizar un transformador de  50-0-50 seria lo normal  
Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Tacatomon dijo:


> La pregunta es si son originales... ¿Fotos?



aqui estan las fotos tacatomon,
ayer puse a funcionar con el bombillo y todo bien,

despues quite el bombillo y conecte directamente, apenas pasaron como 20 segundos,
y apenas iba a conectar la señal de audio. cuando los transistores se quemaron. y se vio un bajon de luz tremendo 
inmediatamente desconecte todo.

de los 10 transistores, solo sobrevivieron 6 transistores,
pero ya no me animo a conectarlos. que tal y corren con la misma suerte.
mejor los boy a quitar y los usare para hacer fuentes,
y comprare nuevos. y claro llebare mi multimetro para checar la ganacia a la hora de comprarlos.

amigos del foro quiero preguntarles si puedo usar los transistores 2SC5200 y pareja para este amplificador ( QSC1700 )
lo boy a alimentar con una fuente de 88 + 88 vcc y 8 amperios
bueno aqui dejo las fotos   
que pidio el amigo tacatomon


----------



## Arthas

ya motoroola no fabrica esos transistores hace años los de ahora son marca ON Semi le puedes colocar mjl 21194 de referencia On Semi o tambien los 2sc3858 de toshiba o tambien los 2sc5200 siempre y cuando sean de los buenos.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

gracias arthas. yo he usado 2sc5200 y pareja en otros amplificadores con voltajes de 120v max
60+60 vcc y hasta ahora me han salido muy buenos.

pero no see si aguanten los 176vcc  88+88vcc de toda la fuente, ya que me han dicho que maximo aguantan 150v  75+75vcc
y yo en el datasheet vi que soportan 250v.
pero me dijeron que eso solo es pico. por menos de unos segundos
sera que si coloco los 2sc5200 y pareja aguantes los 176vcc de la fuente?

hola amigos. aqui les dejo esta foto de un transistor mj15025 que desarme para ver como era por dentro.
y por cierto me costo uno de dinosaurio y la mitad del otro para destapar este transistor, 
si puedo mañana destapo los demas.





aqui podemos ver que la tapa, no tenia nada, esta total mente hueca por dentro


----------



## tecniloco80

esos transistores son copias baratas los originales no traen esa pasta blanca


----------



## Arthas

bueno si creo que soporten ya que esos 2sc5200 son usados en la rmx 2450 que en su riel alto tiene 110 voltios dc.


----------



## tecniloco80

Yo reparo amplificadores profesionales y tenido muchas malas experiencias al comprar transistores venden muchas copias que trabajan mal el 2sc5200 lo he visto trabajar hasta con 90v y funciona bien trata de usar transistores originales incluso los vende qsc  aquí,claro que es caro comprar en usa pero vale la pena


----------



## Tacatomon

sagitario10 dijo:


> gracias arthas. yo he usado 2sc5200 y pareja en otros amplificadores con voltajes de 120v max
> 60+60 vcc y hasta ahora me han salido muy buenos.
> 
> pero no see si aguanten los 176vcc  88+88vcc de toda la fuente, ya que me han dicho que maximo aguantan 150v  75+75vcc
> y yo en el datasheet vi que soportan 250v.
> pero me dijeron que eso solo es pico. por menos de unos segundos
> sera que si coloco los 2sc5200 y pareja aguantes los 176vcc de la fuente?
> 
> hola amigos. aqui les dejo esta foto de un transistor mj15025 que desarme para ver como era por dentro.
> y por cierto me costo uno de dinosaurio y la mitad del otro para destapar este transistor,
> si puedo mañana destapo los demas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71305
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71306
> 
> aqui podemos ver que la tapa, no tenia nada, esta total mente hueca por dentro
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71307



Es una lástima que tanto tiempo y dinero invertido terminen así. Mira, yo no ando con rodeos en los montajes que realizo. Así que siempre que me es posible compro componentes en el extranjero.

Trata de conseguir componentes por otros medios menos tradicionales. Mouser México o Newark te pueden ayudar.

Saludos!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Tacatomon dijo:


> Es una lástima que tanto tiempo y dinero invertido terminen así. Mira, yo no ando con rodeos en los montajes que realizo. Así que siempre que me es posible compro componentes en el extranjero.
> 
> Trata de conseguir componentes por otros medios menos tradicionales. Mouser México o Newark te pueden ayudar.
> 
> Saludos!



Pucha y yo  no he averiguado si en mi país hay de esos  chuma encima me dicen que son chingos  cuales son los verdaderos y cuales los originales!!!

CREO HACEN UN GRAN FAVOR; si postean porfavor; las fotos de los que deben ser o sea lo buenos con sus características verdaderas y los que son falsos con sus características también para no ser timado y gastar o invertir dinero que se va ir al caño!!!:enfadado:

Espero alguien nos ayude a los que recién empezamos o al menos quisiera empezar!!


----------



## tecbeml

Hola que tal Sagitario o alguien mas me podrian desir como checan las ganancias de sus transistores con multimetro, porque esa forma no la conosco, digo sino  es mucho pedir, gracias


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Con el problema de mi QSC 1700, creo que ya se dé que se trata, el sistema se desbalancea, en que punto?

Mido la fuente y me da + -74VDC, ahora mido entre la supuesta tierra que es el menos del parlante y el voltaje positivo y me da 3,8VDC, y desde la misma tierra a voltaje negativo y me da -141VDC....

Alguien sabe como lo estabilizo o como se balancea, pensaba en unir el TAP central con la supuesta tierra pero eso sería corto seguro no?....

Alguien me puede ayudar, es que la verdad no se pa donde coger :cabezon:

Desde ya gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

tecbeml dijo:


> Hola que tal Sagitario o alguien mas me podrian desir como checan las ganancias de sus transistores con multimetro, porque esa forma no la conosco, digo sino  es mucho pedir, gracias



bueno para eso tendremos que fabricarnos unos cablecitos con un extremo de puntas de caiman
las puntas de caiman son como estas






para esto debemos fabricarnos 3 puntas. de difrente color, para asi no perderte

primero ponemos el multimetro en medicion de ganancia. en el multimetro dice   HFE. 
ahora el extremo del cable, meterlo en los huequitos del multimetro. "donde esta para la medicion de transistores donde dice  PNP  NPN" ( dejando las puntas de caiman libres. )

ahi colocas las puntas de acuerdo al transistor a medir.
colocas el cable donde esta la  B  luego el C  y al final el  E
B = base
C= colector
E= emisor

y las puntas deberan ir conectadas de acuerdo al transistor. a medir, 
base del multimetro con base del transistor, y asi con las demas puntas. despues obtendras una lectura. y esta sera la ganacia del transistor.
recuerda aprenderte o apuntar en una hoja. la ganancia del transistor a comprar

asi le are de ahora en adelante  . una vez me la hacen 2 ya no!!!





juan moscoso dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Con el problema de mi QSC 1700, creo que ya se dé que se trata, el sistema se desbalancea, en que punto?
> 
> Mido la fuente y me da + -74VDC, ahora mido entre la supuesta tierra que es el menos del parlante y el voltaje positivo y me da 3,8VDC, y desde la misma tierra a voltaje negativo y me da -141VDC....
> 
> Alguien sabe como lo estabilizo o como se balancea, pensaba en unir el TAP central con la supuesta tierra pero eso sería corto seguro no?....
> 
> Alguien me puede ayudar, es que la verdad no se pa donde coger :cabezon:
> 
> Desde ya gracias por sus comentarios.




no see por que tienes problemas al armar esta tarjeta. 
creo que tu probelam podria ser alguno de los 2 drivers.
o hasta el operacional. cambia el operacional aver si funciona esto. 

revisaste tus transistores de salida que todos estuvieran buenos, y no quemados. 

tierra de la fuente. que es salida positiva 
y colectores de los transistores que son salida negativa,  
ahi es donde debes de hacer las mediciones con el multimetro y debera marcarte un valor lo mas cercano a 0v 
al unir tap central con la supuesta tierra haces corto y adios transistores de salida. ( si es que estan buenos )

entre tierra de la fuente y positivo de la misma fuente deberas tener 74vcc :estudiando:
entre tierra de la fuente y negativo de la misma fuente deberas tener  74vcc :estudiando:
y en extremos de la fuente positivo y negativo  148vcc :estudiando:

el voltaje no deberia de bajar. y si baja es por que, o tu transformador no es del amperaje requerido. 
o tienes algun problemas con los transistores de salida. 

revisa nuevamente. y si sigues con los mismos problemas
pasa la tarjeta nuevamente en limpio.
tener que volver a planchar el dibujo y atacarlo con acido, revisar a contra luz que las pistas no esten unidas. y no estañarla. ya que ahi solo son drivers. no nesesitan tanta corriente
y de ahi colocar los componentes nuevos si es posible. o los mismos siempre y cuado hagas las mediciones a todos TOOODOOS!!!  incluyendo diodos
revisando que cada diodo sea el correto y en el lugar correcto. ya que tambien qui es donde podria estar tu falla.
te invito a hacer las mediciones nuevamente  aver como te va
saludos. espero que ya heches a andar esta potencia.

podrias, no see si no es mcha molestia poner fotos claras del coneccionado de las 2 ramas de
salida junto con la tarjeta driver. aver si le encontamos algun error.


----------



## tecbeml

Quetal sagitario, entendi perfecto lo de las ganancias, es con un multimetro que tenga esa funcion sino no se puede, pero me surge una duda segun los falsos te marcaron mas,a mas ganancia no sirben, o estoy equivocado, cuanto seria lo normal.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

tecbeml dijo:


> Quetal sagitario, entendi perfecto lo de las ganancias, es con un multimetro que tenga esa funcion sino no se puede, pero me surge una duda segun los falsos te marcaron mas,a mas ganancia no sirben, o estoy equivocado, cuanto seria lo normal.



Estas en lo correcto.
tienes que conseguir un multimetro con esa funcion.
y si efectivamente los transistores falsos te marcan mas.
o hasta mucho menos.

por eso debes de ver la hoja de datasheet de los transistores 
y busca la ganacia o *gain* como dice en ingles y te dara los numeros minimos y los maximos.

por decir
yo fui a comprar MJ15025 y no llebe multimetro. 
cuando regrese a casa feliz por los transistores y por que tenia pensado volar la casa.
( solo bolaron los transistores, la casa sigue en pie.  )

en el data sheet de estos transistores dice que la ganancia minima HFE minimo es de 15 y la maxima es de 60

ahora si por casualidad tu tambien vas por ese transistor. y tu llebas tu multimetro
y a la hora de comprarlos te marcan un valor  digamos 47
eso quedria decir que el transistor es original. ya que esta dentro de los rangos de 15 a 60 max
pero si en cambio en el multimetro te marca un hfe de 82 u 102 eso quiere decir que el transistor es muy pirata, ya que la ganancia maxima que dice el datasheet es de 60  . y si los compras, correras con la misma suerte que yo.
y al conectarlos. se te quemaran.
tambien depende de cada fabricante. por eso revisa las hojas de datos de cada transistor a comprar


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Bueno les cuento que ya encontré el problema con mi QSC 1700….


Resulta que me guie por el tuto de el Sr. Fogonazo, el de puesta en marcha y demás, hay un punto que dice que cortocircuite la entrada y no conecte nada a la salida……….he ahí el problema, si no hay carga los voltajes se desbalancean
por el tipo de salida que tiene ----sziklay---.hno:


Bueno el caso es que ya casi todo es normal pero hay otro problema y es que cuadrando el bias el driver 2SC3858 se deja variar con el preset de 0,5 a 1vdc, pero el otro driver ósea el 2SA1492 siempre esta en 0,5vdc y por más que muevo el preset no cambia que puede ser?...

A pesar de tener los dedos machucados y con mucho esparadrapo le coloque señal de audio y  el sonido promete, aunque a veces suena ronco imagino es por lo del bias….

Alguien sabe a qué se puede deber esto?


Un saludo.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

juan moscoso dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Bueno les cuento que ya encontré el problema con mi QSC 1700….
> 
> 
> Resulta que me guie por el tuto de el Sr. Fogonazo, el de puesta en marcha y demás, hay un punto que dice que cortocircuite la entrada y no conecte nada a la salida……….he ahí el problema, si no hay carga los voltajes se desbalancean
> por el tipo de salida que tiene ----sziklay---.hno:




que raro por que yo sin carga obtuve 0.062vcc a la salida. en donde se le coloca la carga. ( la bocina )
amenos que yo este mal.  revisare denuevo





juan moscoso dijo:


> Bueno el caso es que ya casi todo es normal pero hay otro problema y es que cuadrando el bias el driver 2SC3858 se deja variar con el preset de 0,5 a 1vdc, pero el otro driver ósea el 2SA1492 siempre esta en 0,5vdc y por más que muevo el preset no cambia que puede ser?...
> :



la medicion de las bias yo la hago. midiendo en las bases de los drivers. 
los 2sc3856 y 2sa1492

el ajuste bias es lento. y despacio. sin carga a la salida.
para esto se coloca una punta del multimetro en la entrada negativa de señal 
unido con el gnd de entrada de señal. y la otra punta la colocas en la base de uno de los drivers,
despues cambias la punta al otro drivers hasta terminar de ajustar las vias


----------



## josemarti

sagitario10 dijo:


> bueno amigos, aqui una fotito de mi avance con la QSC 1700
> solo me faltan poner los drivers. aver que uso para mis prueas
> y usare 1 transistor 2SC5200 y pareja para ver que tal jala
> lo usare con un transformador de 60+60v AC 4 amperios
> aver que tal suena. aver que dia hago las pruebas
> PD: no he podido conseguir la resistencia de 75k use una de 82k
> tampoco consegui la de 20k, use una de 22k
> el capacitor de 120nf creo que la matricula es 124 corrijanme si estoy mal, no lo encontre
> y el capacitor de 27pf tampoco lo encontre, asi que le puse uno que tenia la matricula 30
> bueno aqui la foto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 69222


 coloca 2 150k en paralelo para que te de 75k

las resitencias de 3.6 ohmios no van alli, van de 4.7k en su lugar son para polarizar los zener de 15 voltios


----------



## moonwalker

hola gran comunidad, aqui les dejo las fotos del amplificador que estaba contruyendo... estereo, con tarjeta zener por un canal y una tarjeta spain modelo sp1500 por la otra... suena increible, lo tengo con cuatro parlante, para despues se les hará mas mejoras... saludos


----------



## tecbeml

moonwalker dijo:


> hola gran comunidad, aqui les dejo las fotos del amplificador que estaba contruyendo... estereo, con tarjeta zener por un canal y una tarjeta spain modelo sp1500 por la otra... suena increible, lo tengo con cuatro parlante, para despues se les hará mas mejoras... saludos



Amigo te quedo muy profecional ,cual suena mejor la zener o la spain creo tienen sus pros y sus contras no


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

josemarti dijo:


> coloca 2 150k en paralelo para que te de 75k
> 
> las resitencias de 3.6 ohmios no van alli, van de 4.7k en su lugar son para polarizar los zener de 15 voltios



gracias amigo. pero ese error ya esta corregido hace mucho tiempo atras
y en cuanto a la resustencia de 75k
deje creo que una de 82k o 85k no me acuerdo y funciona muy bien
no tengo problemas. en lo que tengo problemas es en los transistores de salida.
ma salieron piratas, pero ya comprare unos originales. llebare mi multimetro y sacare las mediciones a la hora de las compras de los transistores


----------



## josemarti

sagitario10 dijo:


> gracias amigo. pero ese error ya esta corregido hace mucho tiempo atras
> y en cuanto a la resustencia de 75k
> deje creo que una de 82k o 85k no me acuerdo y funciona muy bien
> no tengo problemas. en lo que tengo problemas es en los transistores de salida.
> ma salieron piratas, pero ya comprare unos originales. llebare mi multimetro y sacare las mediciones a la hora de las compras de los transistores


 ponle transistores de la linea ECG 58 Y 59 o MJL 93 Y 94 son muy buenos, agunatan altos voltajes, manejan buen vatiaje , y consumen buen amperaje.


----------



## cmontoya

moonwalker dijo:


> hola gran comunidad, aqui les dejo las fotos del amplificador que estaba contruyendo... estereo, con tarjeta zener por un canal y una tarjeta spain modelo sp1500 por la otra... suena increible, lo tengo con cuatro parlante, para despues se les hará mas mejoras... saludos



Hola 
Sabes las caracteristicas de esos dos transformadores??


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

josemarti dijo:


> ponle transistores de la linea ECG 58 Y 59 o MJL 93 Y 94 son muy buenos, agunatan altos voltajes, manejan buen vatiaje , y consumen buen amperaje.



Los mjl son mjl21193 / 94 no mjl 93
los que dices tu ECG esos no los conozco seria bueno que pusieras la numeracion completa





moonwalker dijo:


> hola gran comunidad, aqui les dejo las fotos del amplificador que estaba contruyendo... estereo, con tarjeta zener por un canal y una tarjeta spain modelo sp1500 por la otra... suena increible, lo tengo con cuatro parlante, para despues se les hará mas mejoras... saludos



de acuantos volts es cada transformador y de cuantos amperios
se ve muy bueno tu trabajo


----------



## moonwalker

hola cmontoya y sagitario, con respecto a los dos transformadores, el primero de la tarjeta Spain tiene una capacidad de corriente aproximado 10A con un voltaje alterno de 63VAC + 63VAC con 4 coindensadores de 100v 8200 microfaradios.. el otro canal (zener) con el cual se va a manejar una carga más ligera, tiene aproximadamente 5A, con 51vac + 51vac y dos condensadores de 8200 microfaradios por 100v... ahora bien, tecbeml pregunta que cual es mejor, te digo que ambas suenan hermoso, increíbles pero elijo la Spain, senti que el bajo es mas detonador, y el sonido a mi gusto es mas potente y fino.. saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

moonwalker dijo:


> hola cmontoya y sagitario, con respecto a los dos transformadores, el primero de la tarjeta Spain tiene una capacidad de corriente aproximado 10A con un voltaje alterno de 63VAC + 63VAC con 4 coindensadores de 100v 8200 microfaradios.. el otro canal (zener) con el cual se va a manejar una carga más ligera, tiene aproximadamente 5A, con 51vac + 51vac y dos condensadores de 8200 microfaradios por 100v... ahora bien, tecbeml pregunta que cual es mejor, te digo que ambas suenan hermoso, increíbles pero elijo la Spain, senti que el bajo es mas detonador, y el sonido a mi gusto es mas potente y fino.. saludos



Muchas gracias por responder.
agradesco tu atencion. 
despues checo la spain 1500 aver que tal suena


----------



## josemarti

2sc 3858 y su cmplemento pero los mjl21193 / 94 son mas practicos para su emsamblaje y tienes las mismas caractertiticas que ECG 58 Y 59



En bogota conosco una persona que fabrica trasformadores de la ptencia que quieras y a buen precio, yo voy donde el a comprar mis trasformadores, los que esten interesados me pueden indicar por este foro, espero no haber infringido las normas del foro con este comentario, solo es para loq ue nesecoten trasformadores para grandes potencias ,voy amirara si tomo unas fotos del ultimo que me hizo para la qsc 1300 que suena barbaro con unos filtros de 10000uf x 250 voltios trassistores de la linea mjl21193 / 94


----------



## cmontoya

moonwalker dijo:


> hola cmontoya y sagitario, con respecto a los dos transformadores, el primero de la tarjeta Spain tiene una capacidad de corriente aproximado 10A con un voltaje alterno de 63VAC + 63VAC con 4 coindensadores de 100v 8200 microfaradios.. el otro canal (zener) con el cual se va a manejar una carga más ligera, tiene aproximadamente 5A, con 51vac + 51vac y dos condensadores de 8200 microfaradios por 100v... ahora bien, tecbeml pregunta que cual es mejor, te digo que ambas suenan hermoso, increíbles pero elijo la Spain, senti que el bajo es mas detonador, y el sonido a mi gusto es mas potente y fino.. saludos



Gracias por el dato del transformador, otra pregunta cueles transistores utilizaste para la etapa de potencia?? Porqué yo diría de son los 5200 y su complemento
Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola cmontoya, los transistores que usé fueron 2sc3858 y 2sa1494 para ambas tarjetas


----------



## ialvega

hola tengo un problema tengo una peavey pv-8.5c y se me quemo y la verdad ya no quiero repararla, quiero ponerle otra etapa de potencia, claro peavey cual me recomiendad ustedes que le pueda poner con los 20 transistores que ella trae


----------



## josemarti

metele la crest de jhon mulato, es muy buena suena bastante bien.


----------



## ialvega

mi estimado amigo josemarti gracias por responderme la pregunta es que si me servirian los transistores, fuente, y transformador



josemarti dijo:


> metele la crest de jhon mulato, es muy buena suena bastante bien.


----------



## moonwalker

hola para ivan junior y para el resto de la comunidad este es el preamplificador de rod elliot que usé para el amplificador spain-zener, te adjunto el pcb.... saludos


----------



## josemarti

si te sirven esos transistores, y la fuente tambien


----------



## ialvega

ok gracias ahora entro a vacaciones y me pongo en marcha para sacarlo adelante



josemarti dijo:


> si te sirven esos transistores, y la fuente tambien


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Bueno les cuento que ya termine la QSC 1700 y suena muy bien, pero hay un problema y es que he cuadrado el bias midiendo el voltaje en las resistencias (0,47ohm)de los transistores de salida  y lo dejo en 15mV, lo cual me da 31mA……

Según El Sr. Fogonazo se debe dejar entre 25 y 40mA, así que cumple con lo dicho….

El problema es que hago mediciones cada 15minutos del voltaje y este va subiendo de a pocos, empieza en 15mV a los 15min está en 19mV, a los 15min está en 24mV y no para y me da miedo que se pueda quemar la etapa de salida, estuve mirando el plano y creo que se debe al termistor NTC que posee este amplificador, y que fue remplazado por una resistencia fija de 47 ohm.

Alguien sabe que se puede hacer para solucionar este problemilla....

Gracias.


----------



## Arthas

compañero postea fotos del driver para ver que es olo que sucede y asi poder ayudarte


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Bueno aqui les dejo un par de imagenes para ver si logran ver algo que este mal.

Gracias.


----------



## Arthas

disminuye R12 Y R13 a 4R7 que es mas cercano a 5R6 que dice el manual ya que esas resitencias no son precisas y no miden lo que dice ya que a mi me paso algo asi con un driver QSC y prueba ponerle diodos 1N4936 que son diodos rapidos donde van D5 y D6.

Primero coon cuanto voltaje la estas alimentando y cuantos transistores la probastes . 


			
				Arthas dijo:
			
		

> disminuye R12 Y R13 a 4R7 que es mas cercano a 5R6 que dice el manual ya que esas resitencias no son precisas y no miden lo que dice ya que a mi me paso algo asi con un driver QSC y prueba ponerle diodos 1N4936 que son diodos rapidos donde van D5 y D6.


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.

Bueno, respondiendo al compañero Arthas, el amplificador es alimentado con + - 80VDC a 13amp, y lo probe con 12 transistores en total, 6 npn y 6 pnp.


----------



## josemarti

Mejor no lo ha podido decir ARTHAS, esos componenets son los que te estan generando que se calientem los transistores,


----------



## ivan junior

hola...para moonwalker ya montastes el pcb??? no lo veo? saludos


----------



## ivan junior

subo una foto del equipo que tenemos. Que en estos dias esta a la venta.


----------



## cmontoya

ivan junior dijo:


> En pocas no se puede bueno bien gracias de todos modos
> 
> subo una foto del equipo que tenemos. Que en estos dias esta a la venta.



Y en pesos colombianos cuanto valdría este equipito??


----------



## ivan junior

cmontoya dijo:


> Y en pesos colombianos cuanto valdría este equipito??



Barato hermano 15 milloncitos, maquinas hechizas hechas por mi y un tio. Menos las musica saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

ivan junior dijo:


> Barato hermano 15 milloncitos, maquinas hechizas hechas por mi y un tio. Menos las musica saludos



seguro si le bajas unos cuantos pesos tedrás mucha demanda
*PD: seguro y se viene la limpieza *


----------



## mcou

arthas dijo:


> nuevo modelo de la rmx 2450 al fin como debia ser despues de darme cacao en el cuadre de bias logre cuadrarla en 0.57 v en bases y 0.05 v en los emisores les traigo unas fotos para evidenciar
> saludos



que tal compaÑero estamos ansiosos esperando que subas la qsc 2450 para armarla y ver y escuchar como suena ese animalito por favor suvelo tampronto como puedas  

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

moonwalker dijo:


> hola gran comunidad, aqui les dejo las fotos del amplificador que estaba contruyendo... estereo, con tarjeta zener por un canal y una tarjeta spain modelo sp1500 por la otra... suena increible, lo tengo con cuatro parlante, para despues se les hará mas mejoras... saludos



ya la costruiste


----------



## ialvega

esta bien hecho tu montage, una cosa amigo oZon puedes subir diagra, pcb, y toda los documentos de es esta etapa, y cuantos vatios vota, como esta sonando y bueno experiencia con ella, gracias y en espera de ti recpuesta atte ialvega.



oZon dijo:


> yo pienso que el conocimiento es universal pero bueno '
> 
> estas son algunas fotos de un poder que arme hace pocas semanas es un CYGNUS modelo PA 5.0X si mal recuerdo
> 
> saludos
> 
> oZon


----------



## moonwalker

hola sergio claro que si,,, las fotos estan en el post 698 pagina 35 de este mismo tema... saludos


----------



## cmontoya

sagitario10 dijo:


> tengo problemas es en los transistores de salida.
> ma salieron piratas, pero ya comprare unos originales. llebare mi multimetro y sacare las mediciones a la hora de las compras de los transistores



Hola sagitario
En mi ciudad  para comprar transistores de salida tipo 5200 Toshiba es recomendable cargar un imán,  ya que si son piratas se pegan al imán y los originales no bueno digo es un consejo
Saludos


----------



## ivan junior

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola sagitario
> En mi ciudad  para comprar transistores de salida tipo 5200 Toshiba es recomendable cargar un imán,  ya que si son piratas se pegan al imán y los originales no bueno digo es un consejo
> Saludos



quien lo creyera le colocare un iman a mis transistores minimo se pegan con todo y disipador jajajaja gracias por el dato


----------



## Tacatomon

Es una muy buena técnica. Ya que las falsificaciones corren con chapa de fierro común y silvestre como masa disipadora. Los transistores Originales están fabricados con Silicio en la pastilla semiconductora (No Ferromagnético) y mayormente de Cobre elemental (Idem) además del estaño que usan para la terminación del transistor. así que no serán atraídos por los imanes.

Saludos!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola sagitario
> En mi ciudad  para comprar transistores de salida tipo 5200 Toshiba es recomendable cargar un imán,  ya que si son piratas se pegan al imán y los originales no bueno digo es un consejo
> Saludos



gracias por la recomendacion amico cmontoya
pero los transistores 5200 y pareja hasta ahoria me an salido bien buenos
lo que me salen mal son los de la qsc1700
ya que como le boy a meter 90 + 90 no creo que los c5200 y pareja aguanten los 180v
y no quiero quemar esos transistores
en el data shee dice que soporta 230 o algo asi
pero creo que eso es pico, si aguantaran los 180vcc ya le huviera puesto los 5200 y pareja desde hace rato, ya que me gusta la musica fuerte. lo suficiente para ponerme a bailar si no. no bailo 

pero creo que el iman no funciona con los de encapsulado metalico ( TO-3 ) esos de corcholata
alrato reviso este dato importante gracias amigo por compartir tu grandiosa ayuda.
me sera de gran utilidad en la proxima compra. ahora lo que le espera al vendedor jajaja


----------



## cmontoya

Pues la verdad solo e hecho la prueba del imana con  los 5200 y complementos al igual no lo e probado con otros me gustaría que lo probaran con otros modelos a ver que tan efectivo es.
También a hay una prueba al momento de comprar condensadores grandes como por ejemplo un condensador de  10000µf a 100v, se toma el condensador y se agüita duro estilo pintura de espray  si al momento de agitarse se escucha o se mueve dentro de el algo (como si tuviera algo suelto) esta malo o esta en las ultimas, un condensador bueno  aunque lo agites durante 30minutos no va a moverse nada ni sentirse nada safo dentro de él.
Es otro consejo que utilizo durante la compra de ellos
Saludos.


----------



## alex2000

hola cordial saludos a todos, respecto a la spain 1500 posteada en este foro la arme tal como esta en esquema la ensaye con un trafo de +75v y -75 v al colocarla por la serie suena normal, pero al colocarla en corriente directa no arranca se coloca ronca opte por subirle de valor a las resistencias de 270 a 2.2k y asi si funciona pero con un sonido muy deficiente lo unico difernte que le cambie respecto al esquema posteado por aqui fueeron los diodos zener de 40v le coloque unos de 36v. no se si es por eso o hay que hacer otro tipo de ajuste, quien que la haya probado ya con buenos resultados me de una guia para mejorla. ha las bias estan exelente el calentamiento es normal, gracias espero comentarios saludos...


----------



## Alejandro Abreu

Nesecito que suban uno de gran potencia ya que lo necesito para mis bocinas... quien sea tan amable que lo suba al grupo o me diga dodne encontrarlo...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Alejandro Abreu dijo:


> Nesecito que suban uno de gran potencia ya que lo necesito para mis bocinas... quien sea tan amable que lo suba al grupo o me diga dodne encontrarlo...



en este mismo tema esta la qsc1700 que tira 320w en 8 ohms
asi o quieres mas,
buscalo esta en la pagina 1 o 2
subida por el amigo oscar monzalvo. tambien esta la peavy 1200
elige la que mas te convenga


----------



## Alejandro Abreu

cual de los dos trabaja mejor a 8 ohm ? a mas potencia de salida.. en w


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Alejandro Abreu dijo:


> cual de los dos trabaja mejor a 8 ohm ? a mas potencia de salida.. en w



estas preguntas ya estan resueltas. en los temas anteriores,
es cuestion de leer para no repetir todo de nuevo,
despues me vas que voltaje usar
que corriente, y lo mas tipico *COMO AJUSTAR EL BIAS*
y asi.
mejor leete todo el post ya que te sacara de muchas dudas, y asi a algo no le entiendes
preguntas.


----------



## Alejandro Abreu

lo lei un tantaso ... simplemente me pudieses de hacerme el favor de recomendarme el peavey 1200 o qcs de 1700 plor favor.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Alejandro Abreu dijo:


> lo lei un tantaso ... simplemente me pudieses de hacerme el favor de recomendarme el peavey 1200 o qcs de 1700 plor favor.



no he tenido la oportunidad de hacer la peavy,
en cambio hice la qsc, y tube la opotunidad de probarlo con unos woofers de 12" 150w rms
y con solo 2 transistores 2sc5200 y 2  2sa1943
con un trafo de 40+40vcc y 5 amperios.
y sonaba barbaro, parecia que se iba a reventar mi probre bocia, y eso que yo tengo amplificadores de 125w por canal, pero la qsc se lleba mis 5 estrellas
te la recomiendo ya que es la que tira mas potencia
ademas de que la puedes trabajar incluso hasta 2 ohms
aunque lo recomendable para mi es 4 ohms


----------



## alex2000

hola a todos esta qsc 1700 es necesario que lleve el termistor ntc de 50 ohms como lo dice el plano original? y si la qsc 1300 suena una maravilla esta 1700 es mejor? tengo casi todo el material pero no he conseguido en el medio donde vivo el ntc me dicen que por barranquilla lo puedo conseguir para una potencia de 24 transistores, quien lo haya probado ya que me de un comentaio haber como le fue con el funcionamiento.


----------



## Arthas

puede ponerle una resistencia de 50 ohm o de 47 ohm ya se ha hablado bastante en este tema acerca de eso porque no lees un poco mas sobre el tema y si no aparece tu duda pones tu pregunta y te ayudamos.
saludos


----------



## alex2000

ola arthas estube buscando y estoy confundido ya que hay una qsc 1800, esa es la misma 1700 y a esta tambien se le puede colocar la resistencia de 47 omh? cambiando de tema hice la spain1500 tal como esta publicada en este foro y le coloque a trabajar con -70v y +70v y no me suena esto a que se debe?pero con una fuente de +50 y -50v ahi si suena pero el sonido es muy regular lo unico diferente que le coloque fueron los driver, le coloque el A940 y el D401 el resto todo es igual que me sugiere ha se me olvidaba le coloque los diodos zener de 36v sera por esto o estoy herrado en alguna otra cosita, espero comentarios gracias.



'


----------



## mcou

hermano arthas como vas con la qsc2450 que tal los resultados???

SALUDOS


----------



## Arthas

sube fotos del driver y deberia andar con 50v o con 70v. revisa cuanto soportan los transistores A940 Y D401.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

alex2000 dijo:


> ola arthas estube buscando y estoy confundido ya que hay una qsc 1800, esa es la misma 1700 y a esta tambien se le puede colocar la resistencia de 47 omh? cambiando de tema hice la spain1500 tal como esta publicada en este foro y le coloque a trabajar con -70v y +70v y no me suena esto a que se debe?pero con una fuente de +50 y -50v ahi si suena pero el sonido es muy regular lo unico diferente que le coloque fueron los driver, le coloque el A940 y el D401 el resto todo es igual que me sugiere ha se me olvidaba le coloque los diodos zener de 36v sera por esto o estoy herrado en alguna otra cosita, espero comentarios gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> '



amigo colocale el diodo zener de 24v
alomejor ese es tu problema. colocaselo y nos cuentas,
tambien te recomiendo que cambies el transistor que va junto con el diodo, aver si no se quemo.


----------



## mcou

Arthas dijo:


> bueno les traigo unos avances de el proyecto que les comente que estoy en construccion
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=649
> saludos



 por que usaste 6 filtros de 6800uf que equivalen 40,800uf si de fafrica trae 8 de 2200uf que equivalen a 17,600 no cres que estas desperdiciando valiosos uf me equivoco


----------



## Arthas

mcou los filtros de 2200uf por aca no se consiguien de buena calidad por eso le coloque de 6800uf asi hay mas capacitancia de todas formas consulta el enlace  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## mcou

Arthas dijo:


> mcou los filtros de 2200uf por aca no se consiguien de buena calidad por eso le coloque de 6800uf asi hay mas capacitancia de todas formas consulta el enlace  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/



Hay un greencia de que si se colocan muchos microfaradios en la fuente se mejora la potencia.

Eso en parte es cierto porque cuando el amplificador está al máximo de volumen y si la fuente no tiene los uF suficientes, se cae un poco el voltaje, pero ten en cuenta que la gente de QSC es muy seria y ellos calcularon eso muy bien antes de venderlos.

Un clon es igual al original, siempre y cuando se usen componentes originales y de buena calidad.

Y personalmente la he construido con 4 condensadores de 4700uF y suena perfecto. Yo creo que mas de 6 condensadores de 4700 seria botar el dinero.

saludos


----------



## alex2000

Hola amigo Arthas hice lo que me dijo cambie los driver por el caso 36 y 37 y me suena exelente le estoy trabajando con con +70 y -v70 con cuatros  transistores  full sonido. tengo pensado hacer la qsc 1700 la que posteo oscar monsalvo cuentan que suena bien que me recomiendas? antemano muchas gracias por tu ayuda y saludos.


----------



## alex2000

hola quien ha armado la qsc 1700 con buenos resiltados ya que yo la arme y no me ha querido funcionar bien lo unico diferente que le coloque fue: la resistencia de 2k la remplace por una de 2.2k ya que aqui en medio no la encontre y el ic NE5532 le coloque el 4558. la trabaje con un voltaje de +72 y -72v suena con un sonido parecido a un tambor pun pun y asi espabila el clip el driver negativo calienta normal y las bias estable a diferncia del positivo es totalmente frio y las bias muy disparejas quien me da una idea como poner a trabajar bien esta tarjeta ya que estoy muy entusciasmado en colocarla  a sonar bien. saludes


----------



## alex2000

hola como estan estube haciendo unas preguntas respecto a la qsc 1700 ya que me di cuenta que muchos la han armado con exito, pero yo la hice tal como aparece en este foro y no me ha querido arrancar. o es que tiene alguna trava que no quieren revelar? por que la qsc 1300 la arme tal como la subieron a este foro y de una arranco sin ningun problema al igual que el pre gemeni no tubo ningun problema. esta qsc se calienta los driver al igual que los transistores de salida sin audio y al colocarle audio no se escucha nada. la verdad no voy a dar mas detalles que es igual como si los diera, por que nadien me ha querido colaborar en este tema. de todas manera muchas gracias.


----------



## palomo

alex2000 dijo:


> la verdad no voy a dar mas detalles que es igual como si los diera, por que nadien me ha querido colaborar en este tema. de todas manera muchas gracias.


 

Y te has preguntado porque nadie te colabora, piensa un poco, te doy indicaciones como llegar a mi casa:

te bajas en la estacion de satelite caminas asta la calle donde esta un saguan verde, en la esquina de la cuadra de mi casa vive una señora bien enojona, por ahí caminas, ten cuidado con el perro de raza chihuahueño que luego dejan salir,muerde, caminando aproximadamente 50 metros atraviezas la calle y te encuentras con un viejito buena onda siempres esta regalando dulces, enfrente vivo yo. 

¿Y dime te diste una idea donde vivo? 

Lo mismo pasa con las explicaciones que nos diste de tu falla, a lo mejor tu las entiendes porque sabes lo que hiciste, nosotros no, en cambio si pones:

Tengo esta falla, en el lado positivo de los transistores de potencia no calientan pero tengo x voltaje en emisores (configuracion QSC) si les esta llegando voltaje, el bias esta en Tantos Miliamperes el CI tiene tanto voltaje de alimentacion etc etc. Con toda la informacion posible y unas cuantas fotos de tu amplificador creeme que la ayuda te llovera y no tendras tiempo de aplicar todos los consejos que te den aqui nadie tiene bola de cristal o son adivinos.

Todo esto lo digo con cordialidad para poder ayudarte. y acuerdate que el que se enoja.........pierde.

Saludos


----------



## alex2000

gracias por tu consejo, estaba bastante desesperado por sacar esta etapa adelante, pero tome las cosas con mas calma y analice bien y el error era una pista que aparentemente se veia bien pero estaba averiada ya que ese pcb tiene las pistas muy delgadas no le llegaba el voltaje al ic. ya me suena. la duda que tengo es, los valores de los diodos 1n4004 y 1n4934 los coloco como estan en el diagrama original de la qsc1700 o como los postearon en esta etapa marcada sonido yesi qsc1700.ya que en el diagrama original hay 2 diodos 1n4934 que son D6 Y D5 Y en la lista que de componente con trabaje son todos 1n4004. las bias miden 0.64 pero calientan los transistores de salida sera por esos diodos? ahi es donde tengo la duda. estoy pensando realizarla con el mismo pcb el que tiene las pistas mas gruesas. saludo cordial.


----------



## palomo

640 miliamperios es una barbaridad, desecha los 4004 y coloca cualquiera de recuperacion rapida, esto ya se comento en el tema y el problema eran los diodos.

suerte


----------



## alex2000

saludos, o sea los cambio todos por diodos rapidos y asi baja la temperatura y las bias si trabajan bien en 0.64?  cual de las dos resistencias variables en la encargada de calibrar las bias? la de 100 o la de 2k eso es lo unico que me falta para que todo funcione bien. el sonido esta super la estoy trabajando con +75v y -75v y 4 transistores 2 c5200 y 2 2sa complemento por el momento a lo que la cuadre bien ahi si le boy a colocar 12 transistores 6 y 6  y 85+ y 85-v muchas gracias y estoy pendiente a cualquier comentario constructivo.


----------



## carlos emilio

los planos de qsc directos de la pagina de qsc todos funcionan correctamente y no calientan para nada siempre q te fijes los dos diodos sean 1n4934 o 1n4936 los que cierran las bases de los transistore drivers ok ,he armado la serie usa ,la serie rmx las dos series siempre funcionaron ok de primera un lujo 
      saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola alex disculpa que te responda yo... la resistencia variable del bias a ser ajustada para que tengas una óptima  corriente en reposo es la de 100 ohmios, esa es la resistencia variable de control de Bias,, ahora la resistencia de 2k es conocida como LIMIT, y simplemente la vas a cuadrar a mitad de su recorrido, osea la vas ajustar en 1000 ohmios...y los diodos de recuperación rápida como los 1n4934 se comportan mucho mejor que los 1n4004 (rectificadores comunes) en la estabilización de la corriente, por eso los puedes ver en muchos esquemas de Peavey, Qsc o Ram, entre otras marcas... ahora, como suena esa etapa??? tienes apenas dos transistores por rama??? te sono chevere así???



otra cosa alex, si tienes la corriente en reposo en 0.64 amperios (640 miliamperios) se van a destruir tus transistores...


----------



## carlos emilio

la resistencia variable de 100 h que esta en serie con los diodos la puede dejar en cero y comprobar la temperatura de reposo con el pote de volumen en cero esperar un par de minutos no pueden calentar los tr de salida ,los de 2k entre 900 y 1000 h esos equipos son de gran fidelidad poca distorcion


----------



## alex2000

ok gracias a carlos y a moonwalker por sus comentarios, en cuanto amperios se dejan las bias para el buen funcionamiento? esta etapa la ensaye con dos parlantes de 15 pulgada por 1000 wattios y suena una elegancia, tiene 4 transistores 2 negativos y dos positivos el c5200 y su complemento con un poco de desconfianza pero la conecte en corriente directa y le coloque buen volumen unas dos horas de seguido y trabajo sin ningun problema voy a seguir haciendo los ajustee que me dijeron. para sacarle el 100 porciento de rendimiento ya com mas transistores y mas voltaje y amperios, estoy muy agradecido por sus ayudas saludos desde colombia.


----------



## carlos emilio

colocas el volumen en cero lo dejas reposar q*UE* se enfrie bien con el instrumento en volts  con la punta negativa a masa colocas la punta positiva en una de las bases de los tr de la linea positiva ajustas el preset de 100 hms tiene que darte 250 milivolt aprox no lo pase mucho porque se calienta en reposo prueba hast*A* que sea de tu conformidad



discupame me equivoqe con la medicion tienes q*UE* colocar el intrumento en paralelo en la resistencia de 22hms  de la fase positiva luego haces los ajustes para q*UE* te de 250 milivolts hace rato q*UE* no los armo q*UE* estoy un poco olvidado mis disculpas ok


----------



## moonwalker

hola alex, para conseguir un optimo ajuste en la corriente de reposo, lo ideal es dejar la corriente de reposo entre un 25 y 40 miliamperios como lo estipula el post de fogonazo....esta se calcula midiendo la caída de voltaje sobre las resistencias del emisor de los transistores de potencia (5w 0.33), y el resultado de este voltaje lo divides entre dicha resistencia (ley de Ohm) y te da el resultado en amperios que es la corriente de reposo o Bias. hay otra manera que no recuerdo que es medir el voltaje entre l base de los drivers pero no recuerdo ahora mucho como es esta manera... saludos


----------



## palomo

Solo un ultimo consejo Alex2000, tenen cuenta que no es lo mismo calibrar el bias con 2 transistores por rama que colocandole los 4 restantes que quieres por rama, al subir el voltaje te cambia completamente la calibracion esta la tienes que hacer con todos los transistores montados y tratando que la corriente que cae en cada resistencia sea lo mas parecida posible, si alguna esta fuera de un rango de un 10% de las demas tienes que cambiar el transistor asociado a ella, esto debido a que el transistor tiene una ganancia muy diferente al resto por eso es recomendable calibrar el amplificador cuando ya tienes el total de transistores y con el voltaje definitivo.

Saludos


----------



## alex2000

ok tendre todo esto en cuenta. quien del foro ha tenido la experiencia de armar la tarjeta RAM me dice un compañero de por aca que es muy buena y es de buen sonido, quisiera esperimentar mas adelante con este circuito. saludos


----------



## moonwalker

bueno pana yo he estado a punto de armar la RAM ma 800 no se a cual te refieras tu...


----------



## Arthas

bueno compañerosles dejo un enlace para que opinen acerca de un amplificador  de 16 transistores con 2 tajetas QSC 1700 con voltaje de 72 dc y 18800 uf por cada fuente ( 4 filtros de 4700 a 80 voltios). 2 trafos de 3,8 cm nucleo y 4 pulgadas de longuitud.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=673&userid=

saludos


----------



## cmontoya

Arthas dijo:


> bueno compañerosles dejo un enlace para que opinen acerca de un ampoliofiocadr de 16 transistores con 2 tajetas QSC 1700 con voltaje de 72 dc y 18800 uf por cada fuente ( 4 filtors de 4700 a 80 voltios). 2 trafos de 3,8 cm nucleo y 4 pulgadas de longuitud.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=673&userid=
> 
> saludos



Hola Arthas me puedes decir de cuanta corriente  es cada transformador?? tiene desfasador??
Felicidades por el proyecto


----------



## Arthas

cada trafo tiene como 10 amperios secundario y no tiene desfasador esta en stereo.


----------



## jesolu

Sr estoy interesado en la qsc  1700 esta muy bueno su trabajo se la ve robusta desempeña buen grave muchas gracias x los aportes un abraso


----------



## ivan junior

que mas amigos tiempo sin entrar aqui. bueno creo que encontre este circuito aqui, no me acuerdo muy bien, se llama RAM AUDIO. Tengo dudas sobre su conexion  ya que veo en la alimentacion 4 voltajes segun yo ¿ como seria esa configuracion? saludess


----------



## jesolu

Sr ivan junior esa placa de audio ram es una placa exitadora  hata cuantos pares de transistores 2sc 5200 y su complemento soporta y cual es su voltaje de alimentacion desde ya gracias un abraso


----------



## cevv

@ivan-junior ese amplificador cual RAM es? la PCB la hiciste tu? quedo excelente!


----------



## ivan junior

Buenas  respecto a sus comentarios veo que no leyeron lo que dije, por lo mismo pregunto como es el modo de trabajar este circuito nunca e trabajado con algo asi  saludos


----------



## alcidesruben

Arthas dijo:


> bueno compañerosles dejo un enlace para que opinen acerca de un amplificador  de 16 transistores con 2 tajetas QSC 1700 con voltaje de 72 dc y 18800 uf por cada fuente ( 4 filtros de 4700 a 80 voltios). 2 trafos de 3,8 cm nucleo y 4 pulgadas de longuitud.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=673&userid=
> 
> saludos



compañero saludo. Podrias darme la medida del disipador, aca no se consigue como se ve en la imagen, se fabrica con plancha de aluminio. gracias


----------



## moonwalker

Hola chicos me gustaria en estos proximos dias realizar esta etapa de RAM de la serie MA, mi unica duda es el transformador principal... en la pagina 2 del archivo que les adjunté, el secundario del transformador posee dos bobinas para alimentar la etapa de potencia, lo que no veo el TAP central, osea no lo lleva, y me gustaria saber si el esquema de ese transformador esta bien o es una conchita de mango que hay en algunos de los esquemas electronicos de ciertas marcas originales... desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda... saludos


----------



## mark7612

ivan junior dijo:


> que mas amigos tiempo sin entrar aqui. bueno creo que encontre este circuito aqui, no me acuerdo muy bien, se llama RAM AUDIO. Tengo dudas sobre su conexion  ya que veo en la alimentacion 4 voltajes segun yo ¿ como seria esa configuracion? saludess



amigo ivan junior lo conseguiste  el tipo de coneccion  o sino que alguien nos ayude con este proyecto de Ram Audio


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos amigos del foro quisiera que pudiera aclararme una duda que tengo con las fuentes de los qsc:se trata de como se mide el voltage de estas fuentes,ya que veo que en su mayoria estos amplificadores se alimentan de 92 o 93voltios,pero mi duda es medidos desde donde. Desde el punto central del transformador o desde la tierra del circuito?. Tengo un tansformador de 80ac-ov-80 ac y quiero saber si con este podria alimentar al qsc3800 que publico arthas,el cual suena muy bien y slio de una perfecto,pero lo tengo con un ransformador pequeño de 45-0v-45 alternos y cuando subo todo el volumen el voltage baja y en consecuencia distorciona un poco.


----------



## mark7612

Bueno Alcides  Alvarez  con un transformador de 80v-0-80v Ac rectificando  llegas hasta 113.128 voltios DC  por rama para que trabaje con ese voltaje tendrás que usar transistores 2SC5200 y su complemento.
  Para medir el voltaje  puedes hacerlo desde el tap central del transformador


----------



## Arthas

80 voltios alternos te esta dando aproximadamente 105v dc. Eso depende cuantos uf pongas en la fuente. Por otro lado la fuente la mides desde tierra de filtros o desde el tap central  a una de las ramas + o - de la fuente dc ahi te daras cuenta cuanto te marca el voltaje dc. Fabricastes la qsc 3800 que subi, segun el fabricante trabaja con 51 en baja y 96 en alta dc.
Me alegro que te halla arrancado de una el driver.

saludos


----------



## mrmay

Arthas dijo:


> 80 voltios alternos te esta dando aproximadamente 105v dc. Eso depende cuantos uf pongas en la fuente. Por otro lado la fuente la mides desde tierra de filtros o desde el tap central  a una de las ramas + o - de la fuente dc ahi te daras cuenta cuanto te marca el voltaje dc. Fabricastes la qsc 3800 que subi, segun el fabricante trabaja con 51 en baja y 96 en alta dc.
> Me alegro que te halla arrancado de una el driver.
> 
> saludos



hola Arthas 

estoy interesado en armar la qsc 3800, podrias mandarme el hilo donde se encuentra el esquema y pcb

gracias


----------



## alcides alvarez

mark7612 dijo:


> Bueno Alcides  Alvarez  con un transformador de 80v-0-80v Ac rectificando  llegas hasta 113.128 voltios DC  por rama para que trabaje con ese voltaje tendrás que usar transistores 2SC5200 y su complemento.
> Para medir el voltaje  puedes hacerlo desde el tap central del transformador



 Ok,entonces no tendre problemas  con el transformador que tengo  gracias por tu respuesta:apreton....saludos .


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos, realmente no sabia que los transistores 2sc5200 y complemento podrían tener una capacidad de manejo de voltaje mas alta que la del 2sc3858 y complemento...si el transistor 5200 son originales podrian hasta ser manejados con 85 voltios???


----------



## alcides alvarez

Arthas dijo:


> 80 voltios alternos te esta dando aproximadamente 105v dc. Eso depende cuantos uf pongas en la fuente. Por otro lado la fuente la mides desde tierra de filtros o desde el tap central  a una de las ramas + o - de la fuente dc ahi te daras cuenta cuanto te marca el voltaje dc. Fabricastes la qsc 3800 que subi, segun el fabricante trabaja con 51 en baja y 96 en alta dc.
> Me alegro que te halla arrancado de una el driver.
> 
> saludos



Saludos Arthas si efectivamente me funciono,pero le puse solo con un voltage de +/-80 ,pero tube que colocar  6 condenzadores de 100v/1000mf y estaba bien hasta que compre de 80v/2200mf y bajar un poco el voltage para trabajar con +/-70,ya que no consegui de 100v y sucedio el desastre por que conecte confiado sin medir voltages y hasta ahi llego el 3800 busque la causa del problema y encontre que en la fuente midiendo me daba un lado 98v positivos y en el otro 42 negativo los benditos condenzadores eran basura,pero ya estoy averiguando para comprar algunos de buena calidad y me gustaria la asesoria de los que integran este magnifico foro saludos y mil gracias desde ya.


----------



## alcides alvarez

ivan junior dijo:


> subo una foto del equipo que tenemos. Que en estos dias esta a la venta.



Hermano que belleza de sonido ¿que tipo de cajas son esas?me encanteria armar ese tipo de cajas por que ya estoy aburrido de esos cerwin-vega quiero algo diferente  a lo que los demas tienen y eso es diferente podrias algunois detalles de sus medidas soy de venezuela y no habia visto almenos en el estado en que vivo ese tipo de cajas felicidades se ven espectaculares.


----------



## jairalfonso

Compañero de la electrónicas le voy a mostrar un circuito que me mando un amigo la verdad está todo enredado pero me dice el que esa placa es muy potente y tiene una calidad de sonido quien de ustedes me podía ayudar si esta placa funciona 
la verdad me gustaría saber que modificación se le puede hacer oh que placa me recomiendan ustedes 

gracias ...



Mi primer amplificador pioneer


----------



## alcides alvarez

De cuanta potencia es? veo que el IC esta invertido,pero me parece interesante ese circuito la alimentacion es  bastante alta serian en total 240v dc :estudiando: lamentablemente esos trasistores finales estan descontinuados segun me dijeron en una tienda hace algun tiempo,nose si eso sea cierto,pero quisiera escuchar algun comentario de los que tienen mas experiencia. ¡¡adelante muchachos !!. ¿Que opinan?


----------



## jairalfonso

sinceramente me gustaría que me recomendaran un circuito que tenga  sonido y potencia,.. el amplificador que subí lo hice con el circuito pioneer y suena bastante bien,  pero yo quiero saber si el circuito que me me mandaron que esta hecho en  paint funciona oh que circuito me recomiendan ustedes para armar un amplificador de 32 transistores 
gracias....


----------



## alcides alvarez

Algunos consideran que 300w ,400w, es algo insignificante,pero te aseguro que no es asi. Te comento esto por que pides un amplificador de calidad y potencia yo aunque no lo he armado te recomendaria la master 3600,segun lo que he leido genera solo en 8Ω si mal no recuerdo entre 900 y 980 w,recuerda solo en 8Ω,esto significa que en 4Ω te correrian de tu pueblo. Ahora te comento de lo que yo si he armado qsc1300,suena sensacional en especial el bajo es seco y solo lo prove a full rango y no me presento problemas, nisiquiera en brillo que segun a otros le presento distorcion. La  otra opcion es el qsc3800 este es super con la misma calidad  del qsc1300,pero con mucha mas potencia y el ultimo que arme fue el pionner pero para colocarlo a los brillos,ya que no tiene tanta potencia como los qsc,pero tiene buen sonido.


----------



## alex2000

hola saludos desde colombia tengo una duda con respecto al circuito qsc usa tratado en este foro elabore el circuito tal como lo postearon tiene exelente sonido pero las bias las tengo en 0.67 y 0.67 v la tengo trabajando con -72v y +72v con 6 transistores pero pienso colocarle mas pero no se como bajar la corriente de reposo ya que asi se me calientan mucho los transistores de salida a causa de la estaba probando con dos bafles y por elebarme en otra cosa se me olvido colocarle el ventilador y se me fundieron 3 2sa le agradesco algun comentario, saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## moonwalker

hola alex hay varias maneras de ajustar la corriente de reposo en los amplificadores, las más primordial que he visto aquí en el foro fue la expuesta por Fogonazo asi que búscalo Puesta en marcha de amplificadores de potencia.... ahora de una manera más rápida lo que tienes que hacer es colocar el multimetro midiendo VDC en su escala más baja y colocar las puntas sobre una de las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida, tomar el valor en milivoltios dado y dividirlo entre el ohmiaje de dicha resistencia (ley de ohm) dándote como resultado el valor en corriente, apartir de ese valor puedes ir ajustando el preset has que más o menos te den un valor entre 25ma y 40ma. D e todas maneras lee el post de Fogonazo que te ayudará..


----------



## david2009

cual es el circuito del qsc3800 o la qsc1300  o la qsc 1700 o la peavey 1200 para armarlo un enrollo  de muchos circuito pero no se cual es el que anda  a la primera   alguien si me puede facilitar la busqueda


----------



## alex2000

ok moonwalker pondre en practica tu sugerencia haciendo tu ecuacion aver  como me va. de todas manera muchas gracias ya que este circuito tiene un sonido muy bueno. saludos


----------



## Arthas

compañero todos los circuitos esos que menciones funcionan porque no lees los post y te daras cuenta.


----------



## moonwalker

ok alex2000 mi proximo amplificador precisamente va aser esa QSC 1700 con alkgunos 10 transistores... otra cosa pienso que un preset de ajuste para corriente de Bias podría ser cambiado por una resistencia fija cuando ya uno haya establecido la corriente de reposo previamente conociendo el ohmiaje en el que fue ajustado el preset para fijar un valor seguro en la corriente de reposo. no sé si estaré equivocado o que opinión tengan ustedes colegas.. saludos


----------



## tatajara

No creo que sea bueno lo que podes conseguir es un preset de esos que tienen un tornillo de fijado que hace que una vez que vos ajustaste el preset no se mueva mas 
Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

tatajara lo que quiero decir es que si se podría reemplazar totalmente al resistencia variable de ajuste de Bias por una resistencia fija ya cuando se haya conocido el valor en ohmios del ajuste de la resistencia variable y reemplazarla con una resistencia fija de igual o aproximado valor??? saludos


----------



## frank316

en el amplificador que dejate no estan todos los valores de cada componente no se si estoy mal pero ayudame por favor gacias


----------



## tatajara

moonwalker dijo:


> tatajara lo que quiero decir es que si se podría reemplazar totalmente al resistencia variable de ajuste de Bias por una resistencia fija ya cuando se haya conocido el valor en ohmios del ajuste de la resistencia variable y reemplazarla con una resistencia fija de igual o aproximado valor??? saludos



no creo que sea combeniente por eso te digo  
saludos


----------



## moonwalker

mmm bueno es un punto a discutir porque los amplificadores que no poseen una resistencia variable de  ajuste de bias como la zener de ladelec o la peavey pv1200 o la qsc1300 ya tienen el ajuste hecho con resistencias y diodos, por eso es que me surge esa duda de que si esa resistencia variable podria ser reemplazada por resistencias fijas ya que las te mencione tienen ya su ajuste sin nencesidad de trimmer.. pero claro lo mejor es tener una resistencia ajustable, cualquier cosa en el futuro podria ser movida ...saludos


----------



## tatajara

Si yo la dejaría así por ahora, más adelante se puede modificar poro yo no le veo la vuelta para modificarlo por que no es engorroso calibrarlo 
Saludos


----------



## Arthas

moonwalker la qsc usa 1300 tiene control de bias especifica a cual te refieres ya que hay una modificada publicada por jhon que se lo anulo. En cuanto a calibracion de bias es mejor usar el control para un ajuste mas preciso.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Amigos, alguno de ustedes saben cuantos wrms da la spain3000 y si es cierto que puede trabajar con +/-130v dc?. Arme esteamplificador pero realice la prueba com +/-52 v dc,pero quiero colocarle un transformador de mayor voltage y amperage,pero prefiero estar deguro de que no hara pumm. Espero puedan ayudarme. desde ya mil gracias


----------



## moonwalker

hola arthas mira yo me refiero a una qsc1300 que aparece en la página de ladelec la cual no posee ajuste de Bias... pero claro yo te doy la razón, es mejor tener una resistencia variable para obtener un ajuste más preciso.. ahora un punto al interesante se refiere es al reemplazo de un termistor NTC 47 ohmios por una resistencia de 47 ohmios en la qsc1700, no se tendría ningún tipo de inconveniente??? he tratado de conseguir ese NTC pero nada, es dificil de obtener.......... saludos



amigo alcides, ya hace como 2 años atrás yo construí la tarjeta de ese driver spain3000 y si trabaja con tensiones de 130 voltios dc por rama claro yo tenía un transformador de 45 + 45 VCA el cual mas o menos rectifica la tensión a 63 vdc pero realmente no hizo ni cosquilla, me imagino que tiene que ser alimentado con ese voltaje super alto como lo especificó oscar es un post, dime si ya al menos le ajustaste Bias y offset y lo hiciste funcionar porque a mi ni un hum soltó... saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Efectivamente moonwalker si me funciona,pero lo probe con un voltage de +/-52 y suena bien,pero quiro ponerle mas voltage. Ahora no estoy seguro de que los transistores que use soporten un voltage +/- 115v dc. Con respecto al bias y  el offset para serte cinsero no soy muy esperto en eso he leido incluso lo  de fogonazo,pero no entiendo en donde exactamente tengo que colocar las puntas del multimetro para asi hacer las mediciones . Si note que en las pruebas,apesar de que el sonido es claro,se calientan un poco los 2sa1943 mientras que los 2sc5200 permanecen frios y tiene que ser por no graduar de forma efectiva el bias y el offset


----------



## alcides alvarez

Despues de tanto leer y leer,al fin  entendi el asunto que explica el poss de fogonazo mas vale tarde que nunca . Mañana dios mediante me tomare un tiempo para controlar a esa bestia de la spain3000 y  darle candela para estar seguro de que no me traicionara el 13 del mes proximo en unos 15 años le colocare para empezar dos bajos 18"  de 1500w,ya que por poco presupuesto  solo arme un canal. Luego les comento que tal resulto por que tambien le hare una prueba al qsc3800 que ya me llegaron los condenzadores  de la capital,gracias a un amigo que trabaja alla. Y bien me despido  espero todo salga bien. saludos...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

amigo muy bueno,
pero con 1 solo amplificador (un solo canal)
el riesgo que corres ques e atrofie es mucho.
yo que tu biscaria otro amplificador auxiliar para no quedarme sin musica 
y arrunar la fiesta. ya por desgracia podria descomponerse ok es una recomendacion


----------



## alcides alvarez

Q tal amigo te comento que el amplificador es solo para los bajos,ya que tengo un amplificador HP3500, de 450w para los medios y arme el pioneer para los brillos. El dia de ayer realice la prueba y la spain3000 paso funciono perfecto,pero el qsc lo coloque solo un rato y me dejo mal en las pruebas y pienso que el problema esta en la calidad de los transistores,los cuales pasaron a otra vida en cuestion de 20 minutos.Afortunadamente cuento con la spain3000,pero no me doy por vencido con el qsc3800 revisare nuevamente y vere que paso .


----------



## Arthas

que le paso al driver 3800 se explotaron los drivers ??? revisa y comenta


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos ARTHAS,aun no he revisado el driver,solo realice la medicion de los transistores finales , verificando que estan dañados, ademas a simple vista noto que la resistencia de 100Ω que va desde el terminal 7 de out del IC hacia el puente diodo de 1.5A que a su vez conecta con el led del clip quedo totalmente quemada y la de 820Ω que estan en serie con el diodo zener de 4.7v. Bueno en resumen al parecer eso fue un desastre. Hoy tratare de reparar los tv que tengo en el taller para luego revisar totalmente el driver y asi saber la magnitud del daño  que de por si ya es bastante grande al parecer luego te comento..


----------



## moonwalker

hola alcides te felicito por ese driver de la sp3000, yo como tu la trabajaria con un voltaje de 90vdc máximo porque ya tensiones de 100 v para arriba se hace algo intimidante jajajajaja bueno de todas maneras candela con ese driver y muchos exitos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Gracias amigo moowalker tomare ese consejo por que de verdad es atemorizante tanto voltage


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

he terminado el amplificador qsc 1700  con 8 transitores
4 por lado y un voltage de 65+65 dc
solo que use 2sc5200 y pareja. la verdad funciona fenomenal.
ningun calentamiento en los transistores de salida. y esto que he tocado por 2 horas pero ni siquiera llegan a entibiar los disipadores.


----------



## SERGIOD

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> he terminado el amplificador qsc 1700  con 8 transitores
> 4 por lado y un voltage de 65+65 dc
> solo que use 2sc5200 y pareja. la verdad funciona fenomenal.
> ningun calentamiento en los transistores de salida. y esto que he tocado por 2 horas pero ni siquiera llegan a entibiar los disipadores.



Que diseño de PCB usaste al final, bueno te felicito  esperamos tus fotos para alegrar la vista


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

SERGIOD dijo:


> Que diseño de PCB usaste al final, bueno te felicito  esperamos tus fotos para alegrar la vista




Hola sergiod

use el diseño del amigo cmontoya la qsc 1700
el de aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/index25.html

es el mensaje  497

y sii solo falta hacer el gabinete y el cajon para el buffer de 18" que compre


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Hola sergiod
> 
> use el diseño del amigo cmontoya la qsc 1700
> el de aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/index25.html
> 
> es el mensaje  497
> 
> y sii solo falta hacer el gabinete y el cajon para el buffer de 18" que compre



Un gran favor !! ya toy mareao con tantos diseños y amplos sugerentes, podrías publicar el layout o sea donde va qué, los coneccionados externos, además de lo más mas valioso la fuente y tus modificaciones u adaptaciones de los transistores que utilizaste y etcs (ajustes y detallitos jejejejje)
Te lo agradeceríamos los muchos que desean hacer uno que sí funciona!!! fotos y fotos y más fotos!!!


----------



## SERGIOD

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Un gran favor !! ya toy mareao con tantos diseños y amplos sugerentes, podrías publicar el layout o sea donde va qué, los coneccionados externos, además de lo más mas valioso la fuente y tus modificaciones u adaptaciones de los transistores que utilizaste y etcs (ajustes y detallitos jejejejje)
> Te lo agradeceríamos los muchos que desean hacer uno que sí funciona!!! fotos y fotos y más fotos!!!



Todo esta en este tema date una ojeada


----------



## alexis2906

SERGIOD chevere q lo hayas terminado pero me genera una inquietud encuanto al voltaje suministrado a tu amplificados EN LOS TRANSISTORES 2SC5200 Y PAREJA  ya q lo has dejado al limite porq su voltaje maximo es de 200v dc y normalmente se trabaja al 60%. y tu con 65 + 65 ac rectificados te dan 182 voltios dc.. mi pregunta es encerio lo haz trabajdo arto para dar por notificado su buen desempeño..muchas gracias y espero tu respuesta seria de mucha ayuda y si podrias enviarme la pcb para mira los componentes


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Un gran favor !! ya toy mareao con tantos diseños y amplos sugerentes, podrías publicar el layout o sea donde va qué, los coneccionados externos, además de lo más mas valioso la fuente y tus modificaciones u adaptaciones de los transistores que utilizaste y etcs (ajustes y detallitos jejejejje)
> Te lo agradeceríamos los muchos que desean hacer uno que sí funciona!!! fotos y fotos y más fotos!!!



pues solo use 
el layout  ( pcb ) que puso cmontoya en el mensaje escrito
y no hice ninguna modificacion.
el unico cambio
es usar transistores 2sc5200 y pareja en vez de los mj15022 que se recomienda
pero todo esta conectado como se indica aqui.
igual las calibraciones y todo.
cualquier duda en el paso del proyecto te ayudare con gusto

para empezar podrias usar 2 transistores 2sc5200 y  2  2sa1943  para pruebas
con un voltaje de 45+45 vcc
e ir calibrando todo.
recuerda que los transistores lleban disipador de calor

tambien acuerdate de usar el circuito serie para calibrarlo


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos chicos bueno yo queria hacerles una sugerencia o mayormente pordria ser como expresarles una duda acerca del uso de los transistores c5200 y complemento tambien por los expresado por el compañero alexis2906 acerca del voltaje de manejo para estos transistores.. Según el datasheet el c5200 y el a1943 tienen un VCEO (voltaje colectoror-emisor) no de 200 voltios sino de hasta 230 voltios maximos mientras los c3858 y complemento que son más caros y robustos que los anteriores, uno podría pensar que estos soportarian voltajes mayores que los c5200 y complemento cuando no es así, estos ultimos manejan hasta 200vdc VCEO, así que yo creo que segun estos datos y comparaciones el c5200 y complemento puede majear un poco más de voltaje que el c3858 y este c3858 y complemento lo he usado en amplificador con tarjeta spain sp1500 con un voltaje de 95+/-vdc y relamente están trabajando espectacular.. ahora yo creo que los c5200 y complemento, despues que sean originales pueden aguantar tal tensión, por ejemplo los 90vdc.... chicos estoy equivocado o es como les digo?? espero sus resopuestas..,. gracias... ah pronto voy a realizar una QSC modelo 1700 xcon transisores 5200 y complemento todos en una misma tarjetay disipador para tener un diseño compacto y se los subiré al foro.. gracias por la atención saludos...


----------



## cmontoya

Hola moonwalker en lo personal e alimentados los toshibas 5200 y 1943 con 75VDC  y funciona 
Perfecto y los manejo con el driver de Spain 1500 y pues con el disipador  funciona perfecto
se calienta  adecuadamente......anterior mente quería utilizar los sanken 2SC3858 y 2SA1494
ya que disipan mejor que los toshibas pero por cuestión de bolsillo  toco tashiba.

Yo diría  que lo máximo que puede soportar un Toshiba por seguridad seria 55vAC  y pues si quiero manejar mas  tensión  digamos de 60VAC para arriba  utilizaría un MJL (Opinión Propia)

Por cierto Felicidades por tu nuevo juguete QSC Kurosaki Ichigo espero algunas fotos
Saludos


----------



## jeison hernandez

compañeros yo hice este amplificador hace algo de tiempo y la verdad es que es espectacular  este driver de verdad vale la pena


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola moonwalker en lo personal e alimentados los toshibas 5200 y 1943 con 75VDC  y funciona
> Perfecto y los manejo con el driver de Spain 1500 y pues con el disipador  funciona perfecto
> se calienta  adecuadamente......anterior mente quería utilizar los sanken 2SC3858 y 2SA1494
> ya que disipan mejor que los toshibas pero por cuestión de bolsillo  toco tashiba.
> 
> Yo diría  que lo máximo que puede soportar un Toshiba por seguridad seria 55vAC  y pues si quiero manejar mas  tensión  digamos de 60VAC para arriba  utilizaría un MJL (Opinión Propia)
> 
> Por cierto Felicidades por tu nuevo juguete QSC Kurosaki Ichigo espero algunas fotos
> Saludos




gracias amigo cmontoya
el amplificador lo he probado con esta bocina
y aunque todavia no hago la caja. por que no see cual sea la mejor
si una de presion , la bass reflex , o la folden horn 






despues subire fotos de como queda terminado
por el momento esta  en un gabinete muy apretado y se vee muy desproligioso
hay que hacer que se vea bien

pd: la potencia real de la bocina segun es de 1000w
pero yo le calculo  600w rms





jeison hernandez dijo:


> compañeros yo hice este amplificador hace algo de tiempo y la verdad es que es espectacular  este driver de verdad vale la pena




se ve muy  bien.
solo que hay un pequeño detalle
parece que los disipadores estan muy juntos
no see
quiza un golpe o algun movimiento bruzco, y tengas algun corto ahii

mi recomendacion
separa un poco mas los transistores para evitar posibles cortos o fallos en tu amplificador 
lo que significaria, tener que gastar mas dinero. dinero que no crece en los arboles  jejejejeje
solo una sujerencia

PD: es el mismo amplificador que hice  jejejje  y suena genial


----------



## palomo

Buenas tardes kurosaki Ichigo te platico algo de las bocinas que comentas, su construccion se ve robusta y a primera vista te enamoras de ellas pero ojo, las etiquetas estan tan mal pegadas que luego luego se desprenden estas bocinas estan hechas por la marca JLT, esta fabrica ya no trabaja con esta marca en México ahora las reetiqueta con JZG.

¿porque lo se? cuando se manejaba la marca JLT en México conosi a uno que trabajaba en mercadotecnia de dicha compañia (esto ya hace años), dicha matriz se encontraba en la calle de Mesones, entre Bolivar e Isabel la Catolica en el centro del D.F., despues de un tiempo y de hacer buena amistad me comento que tenian problemas con las bocinas que comercializaban, eran muy pero muy malas (me consta tenia unos baflecillos con dichas bocinas) y que la matriz habia mandado a hacer un modelo diferente aumentando un poco la calidad pero nunca me dijo que solo hiba a ser en la canasta ya que en lo demas siguen siendo nefastas,  no se diga en su precio, como tubo buena haceptacion en el mercado mexicano por su precio y vista fue un BUUM comercial a tal grado que actualmente sus precios se elevaron demaciado, por ese precio y poniendo un poco mas se puede adquirir algo mucho pero mucho mejor, otra cosa cuando compras una bocina de esa marca nunca te la dan con sus parametros  :contrato:.

Te recomiendo que mejor veas para otro lado y si puedes pagar $2300 que cuesta una 18" ahorra $1000 mas y te compras una 18sound modelo 18lw2400, una de ellas suenas como 2o3 JZG y en calidad de sonido ni se diga , espero que mi comentario te ayude en algo.

Saludos


----------



## alexis2906

De los que ya tiene en funcionamiento puede dar testigo de cuanto es su salida real: de acuerdo a esta teoría de medición quien no lo halla echo y lo dese hacer mira paso a paso: ponemos el  Multímetro  en la escala de voltaje alterno (AC). Luego colocamos a sonar el amplificador en el más alto volumen posible, antes de tener distorsión. ahora medimos la salida, donde esta conectado el parlante. El resultado de esta medición lo elevamos al cuadrado y luego lo dividimos por la impedancia del parlante conectado. al resultado dado le  restamos el 20% y asi podremos saber a cuanta potencia esta trabajando mi amplificador..espero pronta respuesta ya que e echo varias y decearia saber con que driver seria mas económico y de una muy buena potencia la verdad este peaveys no lo e echo pero me e interesado mucho en sus logros....
mi otra pregunta es que circuito an usado para seleccionar q linea de entrada usar o si an usado algún sumador de señal gracias...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

palomo dijo:


> Buenas tardes kurosaki Ichigo te platico algo de las bocinas que comentas, su construccion se ve robusta y a primera vista te enamoras de ellas pero ojo, las etiquetas estan tan mal pegadas que luego luego se desprenden estas bocinas estan hechas por la marca JLT, esta fabrica ya no trabaja con esta marca en México ahora las reetiqueta con JZG.
> 
> ¿porque lo se? cuando se manejaba la marca JLT en México conosi a uno que trabajaba en mercadotecnia de dicha compañia (esto ya hace años), dicha matriz se encontraba en la calle de Mesones, entre Bolivar e Isabel la Catolica en el centro del D.F., despues de un tiempo y de hacer buena amistad me comento que tenian problemas con las bocinas que comercializaban, eran muy pero muy malas (me consta tenia unos baflecillos con dichas bocinas) y que la matriz habia mandado a hacer un modelo diferente aumentando un poco la calidad pero nunca me dijo que solo hiba a ser en la canasta ya que en lo demas siguen siendo nefastas,  no se diga en su precio, como tubo buena haceptacion en el mercado mexicano por su precio y vista fue un BUUM comercial a tal grado que actualmente sus precios se elevaron demaciado, por ese precio y poniendo un poco mas se puede adquirir algo mucho pero mucho mejor, otra cosa cuando compras una bocina de esa marca nunca te la dan con sus parametros  :contrato:.
> 
> Te recomiendo que mejor veas para otro lado y si puedes pagar $2300 que cuesta una 18" ahorra $1000 mas y te compras una 18sound modelo 18lw2400, una de ellas suenas como 2o3 JZG y en calidad de sonido ni se diga , espero que mi comentario te ayude en algo.
> 
> Saludos



gracias palomo
pero me lo has dicho demaciado tarde    
ya las compre.
y hasta las probe con el amplificador qsc 1700 y la verdad me gusto como sono con la bala
pero ahora me has hecho desconfiar de ellas. 
para la otra mejor ahorro 
y me compro las eminence o de perdida las prosound   
gracias palomo.

pero ahora que ya me la dejaron caer.
que cajon me recomiendas.  un bass reflex o los de compresion tipo cerwin vega  o de plano
los folden horn


----------



## Arthas

Por que no colocas todos los parametros del parlante para ver si puede trabajar en una caja folded horn como la cerwin vega o la folded 1850

saludos


----------



## palomo

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> pero ahora que ya me la dejaron caer.
> que cajon me recomiendas. un bass reflex o los de compresion tipo cerwin vega o de plano
> los folden horn


 

Las de tipo cervin vega ni lo pienses su material del cono es tan fragil (en comparacion con otras) que dudo que soprte la precion del aire, a menos que no las fuerces mucho las folden horn son iguales a las cervin, un bafle bass reflex serian las idoneas para esta bocina ahora dudo mucho que tengas sus parametros asi que date una vuelta por este tema imagino que ya lo conoces puesto que te he leeido bastante por el foro, asi podras calcular el recinto adecuado para estos engendros y poder aprovecharlos duarnte un tiempo, y en cuanto puedas o te salga algun despistado vendelas si tu poder adquisitivo no es mucho pudes probar con las prosound las especiales para bajo si mal no recuerdo tienen la nomenglatura HF.

 Lastima que selenium salio del pais eran una muy buena opcion, casi tenian las 3B (Buenas, Bonitas y Baratas) y eran algo mejorcito que prosound, actualmente en mi sonido tengo selenium modelo 18SWS1000 en bafles tipo cervin vega y acabo de terminar un bafle tipo MartinAudio modelo WSX con bocina 18sound modelo 18LW2400, dejame decirte que quede sorprendido  la precion era tremenda nada que ver con las CV asi que estoy en proceso de cambiar mis bafles cervin por las MartinAudio, aun las selenium en este tipo de bafle sonaron mucho mejor.

Esto te lo digo como referencia para en la primera oportunidad que tengas te desagas de esas bocinas.

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

con respecto al comentario que hice acerca de los transistores c5200 y complemento originales, en estos dias vi las especificaciones de un transformador dentro de una amplificador JPaudio el cual tenia 65+65 vac el cual rectifica mas o menos a 92 voltios, que piensan ustedes respecto a eso???


----------



## DUARTE

hola a todos  he visto el tema y esta muy interesante no soy un experto pero he leido muchos temas aqui en el foro acerca de esto  y he ido despejando algunas dudas yo quiero armar el mismo amplificador el qsc-1700  lo quiero trabajar ya sea a 8, 4 o 2 ohms. y que me de una potencia de 875 w rms.  he leido que Oscar Monsalvo lo trabajo ya a 2 ohms.  tengo pensado ocupar los transistores MJL21193 y MJL21194 ya que si los hay por aca y originales pienso ocupar 7 MJL21193  y 7 MJL21194 en total 14 transistores, compañero oscar el pcb que armaste y subiste en un archivo .doc   lo puedo ocupar tal y como esta o tengo que modificarle.


----------



## scania

hola gente espero que anden bien..bueno les comento hice el driver de qsc1700  ..le coloque tencion 82v+- y pasa esto arranca la placa la conecte tal como dice en uno de los comentarios en este foro y sin colocarle los transistores de salida y colocandole el dedo arriba de los pinde de entrada se escucha como los transistores del driver empiesan a ocilar y se prende la luz del clip de saturacion y con el potenciometro le saco ganacia  y se  apaga y el ruido a ocilacion dismiuye  .. creo  que si pasa esto la placa funciona bien  ..bueno las bases de los transistores estan 0.68 los dos .. y   quise colocarle transistores mj15024 y mj15025  pero al colocarlos transistores me prende las lamparas en serie que coloque de 75w en cada rama positiva y negativa . desconecto la salida del drive positivo y las lamparas se apagan y revizo los transistores y estan bien ...y al desconectar la rama positiva tambien me  prende led que indica  saturacion..que podria ser .o no sirven los tr mj15024-25..estuve probando y al colocarle al tr mj15025 tencion y sin exitar su base  en este sale 68v y lo mido y me da que esta bien a y otra cosa utilise el tl082 porque los otros son imposibles de conseguiren mi pueblo


----------



## DUARTE

por que no subes fotos de tu driver para ver como lo armaste y conectaste y asi entre todos podamos ayudarte yo aun no lo armo ya tengo la pcb lista y los componentes colo que aun no tengo el transformador  y 2 condensadores el de 1.5nF y 120nF aun o los consigo


----------



## scania

hola amigos  ya lo solucione  ..el problema era que le colocaba 82v+- al colector delos transistores mj15024 y 25  y en el emisor tenia 67v sin exitar su base  ..despues le coloque   un2SC3858 y 2SA1494  para probar y se termino el problema toco con la punta de los dedos la entrada y tengo una distorcion  en  el parlante ahora lo que me queda es comprar los tr nuevo   para colmo ya avia comprado10  de cada uno de estos mj pero bueno vamos a ver que sale igual muchas gracias


----------



## DUARTE

que bueno que pudiste solucionarlo ojala y subas fotos para ver como te quedo


----------



## Delphos

palomo dijo:


> ....  y acabo de terminar un *bafle tipo MartinAudio modelo WSX *con bocina 18sound modelo 18LW2400, dejame decirte que quede sorprendido  la precion era tremenda nada que ver con las CV asi que estoy en proceso de cambiar mis bafles cervin por las MartinAudio, aun las selenium en este tipo de bafle sonaron mucho mejor.
> 
> Esto te lo digo como referencia para en la primera oportunidad que tengas te desagas de esas bocinas.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola amigo palomo, saludos, tendrás algo de info de este bafle que comentas, que nos quisieras compartir..
Gracias.


----------



## palomo

Hola Delphos sabes la verdad soy envidioso a mi me costo mucho trabajo encontrarlos......

Naaaa es broma  con gusto te comparto toda la informacion que tengo de estos folded horn espero que te animes, solo ten en cuenta que salen algo elevado de precio ya que ocupan mayor cantidad de madera que un cervin, si tu los quieres clonar solo ten en cuenta que debes tener herramienta especial ya que tienen muchos angulos por su forma interna, aparte de buenos brazos ya que pesan los desgraciados  en este tema ya puse toda la informacion asi no desvirtuamos este.


----------



## Delphos

Muchas gracias por la info amigo palomo, vamos a ver que podemos hacer .

Saludos .


----------



## mrmay

hola como estan amigos del foro nesecito de sus conocimientos para que me agan el favor de decirme que pasa con mi simulacion es la pv 1200 es que quiero armarla pero quiero verla en la simulacion adjunto esquema y simulacion en proteus y una imagen

el esquema lo tome de aqui del foro del amigo vlachocorrea. gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## adrian2008

Para el amigo oscar monsalvo, o cualqueira que quiera responder con conocimientos tecnicos teoricos y practicos, les tengo esta pregunta, ¿cual amplificador sonaria mas duro, este qsc alimentado con +-92 volt o una etapa de potencia clase D alimentada con +-130 volt? otra cosa, si el transformador del qsc fuera de gran amperaje por decir 50 amperios y el del clase D fuera de 40 amperios, cual sonaria mas duro,? manteniendo los voltajes dichos arriba, logicamente lo del amperaje lo digo calculando bien la carga, suponiendo que la carga del qsc y el claseD fueran de 2ohm y consumieran ambos 30 amperios y teniendo 10 amperios demas ene l clase D y 20 amperios de mas en el qsc.


----------



## DUARTE

cuantos y que transistores piensas poner ??????'


----------



## palomo

Adrian2008 a lo que dices es cuestion de sacar cuentas pero sin ir mas lejos el clase D sabemos que tiene una eficiencia del 90% o mas, en cuestion un clase AB como el QSC tiene una eficiencia del 65% si bien le va a esto el clase D tiene +-130Vcd y el QSC +-95Vcd el clase D tendria mayor salida.

Del transformador estariamos en lo mismo uno tiene mayor amperaje aqui ya entrarian varios calculos asi que como estoy en el trabajo deja tomo lapiz y llego a mi casa y podria darte una respuesta mas correcta.

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

Bueno amigo palomo la pregunta en si fue por que escuche un amplificador qsc de construcción casera que sonó reduro, y tiene unos transformadores grandisimos, yo lleve mi etapa de potencia clase D que tiene un transformador que tiene unos 17cm de largo con letras de 3,8 en la sección del centro, bueno un transformador bastante grande el mio, pero no como los de la qsc, entonces me parecio que esta qsc sonó mas duro, y mi clase D tiene un poco mas de voltaje, la diferencia no es mucha, en realidad el mio tiene +-100 y la qsc según aquí soporta +-92 y como la vi con filtros de 100v no creo que supere ese voltaje, el caso es que estoy con la duda repecto de esto, si al hacer el calculo para hayar el transformador que se necesita para una determinada carga de parlantes suponiendo 2ohm y que se necesitara 50 amperes entonces teniendo el Clase D con +-92 +50 amperes y el Qsc con +-92 +80 amperes, sonaría mas duro el Qsc? es el amperaje crucial aquí? daría mas potencia sonora por tener mas amperaje? algunos dicen que si sonaria mas duro, pero yo estoy dudoso por que se supone que el aparato solo jalara el amperaje necesario para la carga, entonces de que serviría el amperaje extra, no se que opinión me dan ustedes.
Ah la Qsc tiene 24 transistores 12 por canal


----------



## juancarlosgil

vlachocorrea dijo:


> Gracias, Oscar Monsalvo por la anotación, cai en cuenta del error que habia cometido.
> Ya termine finalmente 100% la tarjeta,  ahora es cosa de probarla.
> Aca esta para que comenten de cualquier error que haya cometido.
> Gracias y espero que este proyecto haya sido de su agrado.


 que tal amigo ya probaste esa etapa de amplificacion quiero recien construir una como esa y que ria saber si te resulto un abrazo





Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> he terminado el amplificador qsc 1700  con 8 transitores
> 4 por lado y un voltage de 65+65 dc
> solo que use 2sc5200 y pareja. la verdad funciona fenomenal.
> ningun calentamiento en los transistores de salida. y esto que he tocado por 2 horas pero ni siquiera llegan a entibiar los disipadores.



hola amigo estoy interesado en armar esa etapa cuenta alguna cosa extra ? hay que modificar aalgo ? o so hacer el pcb como esta tal cual y montar los componentes y listo espero respuestas gracias


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

juancarlosgil dijo:


> que tal amigo ya probaste esa etapa de amplificacion quiero recien construir una como esa y que ria saber si te resulto un abrazo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola amigo estoy interesado en armar esa etapa cuenta alguna cosa extra ? hay que modificar aalgo ? o so hacer el pcb como esta tal cual y montar los componentes y listo espero respuestas gracias




no hay que hacer ningun cambio, solo arma la plca tal como esta. solo asegurate de cuadrar bien las bias.
el sonido es espectacular


----------



## juancarlosgil

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> no hay que hacer ningun cambio, solo arma la plca tal como esta. solo asegurate de cuadrar bien las bias.
> el sonido es espectacular



muchas gracias hermano me voy a guiar por el tutorial del fogonazo un abrazo


----------



## juancarlosgil

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> no hay que hacer ningun cambio, solo arma la plca tal como esta. solo asegurate de cuadrar bien las bias.
> el sonido es espectacular



que tal carnal una pregunta mas las resistencia de la placa de 5w de los lados y en centro son dobles? osea una sobre otra una de un valor y sobre ella otra resistensia ? esa no la entiendo mucho ya que salen dos valores en cada una de ellas son solo las de 5w si puedes postear o pasarme una foto de tu placa para guiarme seria zhido carnal un abrazo


----------



## cmontoya

juancarlosgil dijo:


> que tal carnal una pregunta mas las resistencia de la placa de 5w de los lados y en centro son dobles? osea una sobre otra una de un valor y sobre ella otra resistensia ? esa no la entiendo mucho ya que salen dos valores en cada una de ellas son solo las de 5w si puedes postear o pasarme una foto de tu placa para guiarme seria zhido carnal un abrazo



Hola compañero………….te caería bien que revises la galería de fotos del compañero  Arthas  
Saludos


----------



## elbausa

Arthas dijo:


> bueno compañeros les traigo un adelanto de una qsc 3800 que es la misma mx2000 para que opinen ya que estoy en su respectivo ensamble saludos
> 
> Por otro lado un avance de la rmx 2450 que esta en proceso
> saludos



que mas compañero que hay el amplificador que estaba armando sera que podra compartirlo para tener el gusto de armarlo http://c10.forosdeelectronica.net/biggrin.gif


----------



## juancarlosgil

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola compañero………….te caería bien que revises la galería de fotos del compañero  Arthas
> Saludos
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/5/3/4/1/4c917f764123e5ee485df3c8c2b0328d_5583_thumb.jpg[/url]



si eso hice hermanito gracias


----------



## juancarlosgil

hola a todos alguien de ustedes hizo el amplificador peavey 1200 publicado por oscar el que tenia un erró con el diodo que luego corrigieron le pregunto por que ando en plan de terminar el mío y quería saber alguna información









 aqui les dejo como va el board saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

cevv dijo:


> oscar!  cual  es  la potencia real del amplificador?
> trabaja muy bien en  dos ohmios?...
> Podrias detallar la  fuente  que  usaste!...  acá  es un  poco  complicado hacer proyecto de este tipo, ya que los condensadores grandes son un verdadero problema!...
> Por  los momento tengo una fuente de +/- 75 Vdc.   Crees que pueda andar con un voltaje así.?



amigo tu hiciste el peavey o el qsc


----------



## cevv

amigo de que parte eres? 
hice la qsc1700... la peavey no la he hecho todavia, pero segun algunos compañeros del foro funciona..
saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

cevv dijo:


> amigo de que parte eres?
> hice la qsc1700... la peavey no la he hecho todavia, pero segun algunos compañeros del foro funciona..
> saludos



de valencia venezuela hermano hice el peavey publicado por oscar pero no es buen pcb  hermano los diodos zener hacer un corto tremendo lo que hice fue perder time y money man que tal el qsc funciona bien ?


----------



## cevv

saludos juan, veras la pcb tal y como comentas tienes ese "detallido", pero en mensajes anteriores (no recuerdo ahorita cual exactamente), estan las corecciones a la misma y creo que el propio oscar hizo unas recomendaciones al respecto... los compañeros que la hicieron, se basaron en esas modificaciones..
en lo que pueda te subo los archivos para que te guies, saludos.


----------



## juancarlosgil

si va espero por eso hermano el comentaba que uno de los diodos tenia que invertirlo no los zener sino el que esta ante y eso hice pero igual nada de todos modos voy a revisar una vez mas tambien todo el tema para ver si se me paso por alto algun detalle gracias hermano


----------



## juancarlosgil

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola jgsonido, invierte la pocision de este diodo, ponlo como esta en la imagen, cometi ese error sin darme cuenta, pido disculpasops: y te doy las gracias
> 
> Saludos



compa hice eso y no arranco al contrario tiene un corto tremendo la cual se le quita cuando desconecto los zener que podria estar pasando alli





orpare dijo:


> Oscar para comentarle que se pudo solucionar el problema de recalentamiento en reposo de la plaqueta Peavy 1200 solo realice un pequeño cambio de la resistencia de 180 por dos de 100 en serie y chao problema excelente calidad en el sonido.
> 
> Muchas gracias Brother desde el Choco - Colombia



amigo yo hice esa tarjeta y se pone en corto podrias subir una foto de tu placa para mirar en que e estado fallando ? gracias a ti te esta funcionando perfecto?


----------



## elbausa

juancarlosgil dijo:


> compa hice eso y no arranco al contrario tiene un corto tremendo la cual se le quita cuando desconecto los zener que podria estar pasando alli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amigo yo hice esa tarjeta y se pone en corto podrias subir una foto de tu placa para mirar en que e estado fallando ? gracias a ti te esta funcionando perfecto?



que mas compañero seria mejor si tu subieras fotos de tu placa ya volteastes el diodo que esta mal polarizado


----------



## juancarlosgil

si ya inverti el diodo pero aun esta con un corto terrible cuando retiro los tener ya no hay corto apenas lo pongo psssss corto otra vez

e aqui la pcb cuando la estaba armando ya subo una terminada



problema de corto en los zener 



le cambie las resistencias de 3.9k por 3.3k solo eso de resto todo igual


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Las R's Cerámicas No deberían de ser de 3.3kOhms?

Ahí yo veo *3R3* que son 3.3Ohms y deberán decir *3K3*...

Digo, no he visto el diagrama de ese amplificador, pero eso que noté ahí no es muy normal...

Saludos!


----------



## eleccortez

esas son las r de polarizacion de los zener esta mal su valor .


----------



## juancarlosgil

cierto señores que mal tremendo detalle pasado por alto gracias al sueño voy a cambiar las resistencias por k mala mía hay estoy seguro que esta el detalle

voy a probar y montare una nueva placa con todo ya modificado


----------



## cevv

Saludos Compañeros.
A los que tienen Problemas con la Peavey 1200... En el archivo adjunto está todo lo necesario para hacerla funcionar... cabe mencionar que la información está en mensajes anteriores, pero aqui esta todo juntito 
Gracias a Oscar por sus colaboraciones.

Nota: siguiendo las correcciones que en el archivo se mencionan, el amplificador funcionará perfecto, y ésto ya ha sido comprobado.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Sisi, Esas resistencias salvajes tenían esta cara














Para la otra, mas cuidado con la verificación del montaje!  

Saludos al foro!


----------



## juancarlosgil

gracias cvv por el dato voy revisar y montar una vez mas el circuito



cevv dijo:


> Saludos Compañeros.
> A los que tienen Problemas con la Peavey 1200... En el archivo adjunto está todo lo necesario para hacerla funcionar... cabe mencionar que la información está en mensajes anteriores, pero aqui esta todo juntito
> Gracias a Oscar por sus colaboraciones.
> 
> Nota: siguiendo las correcciones que en el archivo se mencionan, el amplificador funcionará perfecto, y ésto ya ha sido comprobado.
> 
> saludos



gracias compañero por el aporte y si estuve mirando datos anteriores del foro pero no mire este ya que todos o la mayoría habla solo de qsc gracias igual


----------



## SERGIOD

cevv dijo:


> Saludos Compañeros.
> A los que tienen Problemas con la Peavey 1200... En el archivo adjunto está todo lo necesario para hacerla funcionar... cabe mencionar que la información está en mensajes anteriores, pero aqui esta todo juntito
> Gracias a Oscar por sus colaboraciones.
> 
> Nota: siguiendo las correcciones que en el archivo se mencionan, el amplificador funcionará perfecto, y ésto ya ha sido comprobado.
> 
> saludos



excelente recopilación y una consulta que tal tu spain 1500 ¿?


----------



## cevv

SERGIOD dijo:


> excelente recopilación y una consulta que tal tu spain 1500 ¿?



te refieres a la que subi? es decir, a la que lleva los 4 transitores directo en la placa? esa si mal no recuerdo la subi en otro hilo,  especificamente este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/
pero no recuerdo porque pagina 
pero si la necesitas y no la consigues me dices para subirla de nuevo 
funciona muy bien ya la probe, y tambien rediseñe un poquito la etapa driver para colocar driver un poco mas grande y tal vez 12 transitores de salida... y de hecho ya probe una etapa asi, y suena bastante bien 
saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

ese peavey la salida esta configurada igual al qsc el tap central es positivo del parlante y el comun es negativo del parlante


----------



## juancarlosgil

e completado la tarjeta peavey 1200 de oscar si el error era de las resistencias limitadoras estaba perfecta la calibracion estaba en 0,3volt perfecto todo hasta que sin querer toque con la punta del multimetro entre bace y colector de los driver mje hay ocurrio un medio corto la cual me presento un problema ya que mido los transistores y perfectos pero al medir despues de las resistencias de 4.7 k no hay voltaje alguno  y en la etapa de los driver si hay voltaje perfecto por hoy ya ando saturado asi que deje a un lado la tarjeta por ahora espero mañana seguir midiendo a ver donde esta el problema ya que e medido los diodos del vias y estan buenos ahora toca ver donde esta la falla si es una resistencia que se fue o seguir buscando si alguno de ustedes le a pasado por favor ayudar gracias como siempre


----------



## alcides alvarez

cevv dijo:


> te refieres a la que subi? es decir, a la que lleva los 4 transitores directo en la placa? esa si mal no recuerdo la subi en otro hilo,  especificamente este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/
> pero no recuerdo porque pagina
> pero si la necesitas y no la consigues me dices para subirla de nuevo
> funciona muy bien ya la probe, y tambien rediseñe un poquito la etapa driver para colocar driver un poco mas grande y tal vez 12 transitores de salida... y de hecho ya probe una etapa asi, y suena bastante bien
> saludos



Saludos compañeros. Yo arme esa spain1500 que publicaste y de verdad suena espectacular,la tengo con +/_ 60 voltios gracias  por esa publicacion. Dime  algo esa que dices que rediseñaste para 12 transistores de cuanta potencia es?.


----------



## juancarlosgil

listo súper sonido la tengo trabajando con 50 volt estaba calentando un poco pero le cambie la resistencia de 180 por una de 100 y listo  ahora una pregunta cual es el máximo de transistores complementarios que podría ponerle a cada canal


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos amigos quiero hacerles una consulta,con respecto a la qsc1700 que recien arme,pero me calienta mucho  y eso que la tengo con +-60v dc,el sonido es bueno,pero me cuesta estabilizarla,es decir,que segun lo que lei quedaria  en las bases de los tr driver en 062mv,pero cuando la tengo en ese nivel en un lado,en el otro esta en 063 mv esto me tiene.Los dos tr finales con los que estaba probando se quemaron en casi dos minutos. Se que el calentamiento en parte es por los pocos tr finales,pero aun sin conectar el parlante,cuando le coloco el plug de entrada con audio sin parlante,los tr se calientan. 
Una ultima cosa,no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre diodos zener,pero al medir el diodo de 3.9v me marca como si tuviera una resistencia de 1k7 aproximadamente y les hablo de medirlo de forma invertida que en cualquier otro diodo la medicion es nula,pero en este no pasa eso.


----------



## moonwalker

mmm muy extraño tu sintoma, cuantos transistores tienes en la etapa???


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos hermano, te comento que solo estaba realizando una prueba y solo coloque dos transistores finales por si fallaba algo no perdia tanto ,pero lo que me hace confundir es que caliente cuando le aplico audio,sin colocarle el parlante. Otra cosa es si me puedes sacar de dudas con respecto al diodo zener  de 3.9v,medi  todos los que compre  y todos me dan cierta continuidad como cuando mides un transistor horizontal que trae una resistencia interna,pero que en este caso,el valor es mucho mas alto. Los qsc suenan muy bestial,pero el detalle es que dan dolores de cabeza aunque no me dare por vencido   saludos ...


----------



## Arthas

compadre cambie los diodos 1n4004 que van al control de bias por unos diodos rapidos que pueden ser 1n4936 o cualquier otro diodo rápido  y tu problema mejorara comenta.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Arthas dijo:


> compadre cambie los diodos 1n4004 que van al control de bias por unos diodos rapidos que pueden ser 1n4936 o cualquier otro diodo rápido  y tu problema mejorara comenta.


Saludos  Arthas,hace tiempo no leia tu nombre en el foro. Te refieres a todos los diodos 1n4004? por que en el esquematico aprecen solo dos diodos de velocidad, los demas son normales 1n4004.Crees que esto hara que el bias quedaria normar en ambas bases de los tr del driver? mañana cambio los diodos y te comento  saludos


----------



## moonwalker

mmm bueno esa QSC es bastante tediosa aunque es una etapa bestial como dices, hay que hacerles ajustes dependiendo del voltaje de alimentación y me imagino que la cantidad de transistores también influye.. ya realice el PCB para la QSC RMX1450 y estudiando el plano esquemático es y comparandolo al qsc1700 son muy pero muy similares, pero tienen algunos cambios respecto al valor de los componentes, para mí es allí donde están los tips fundamentales para cuando se vaya a cambiar los niveles de voltajes o cantidad de transistores de salida. Para arthas que ha realizado en varias ocasiones qsc1700, el termistor de 47 ohmios NTC es comercial en ciudad donde vives ??? saludos



JuancarlosGil respecto a la peavey pv1200 que realizaste, reemplazaste con puentes los tres diodos que aparecen en los cambios para pv1200?


----------



## alcides alvarez

En el pcb que saque,no aparece la resistencia de 47Ω como ntc,sino como resistencia normar. Seria dificil conseguir resistencias ntc aqui, al menos que saque de algunos chasis de tv que tengo,pero abria que colocarlas en serie, ya que estan bienen muy bajas. La mas alta que tengo es de 25Ω. Sobre cambios en los componentes,el unico que realice por no contar en este momento fue el de las resistencias de 6.8 Ω que conectan con los  emisores de los tr driver . de todos modos realizare  el cambio de los diodos 1n4004 por los 1n4937 que si los tengos en abundancia y vere que tal responde ...saludos..


----------



## juancarlosgil

Sono perfecto moonwalker pero al cabo de cinco minutos se prendió la lampara full un corto mido los transistores y están bien pero al desconectar los transistores de salida mido los driver y bien ahora me doy cuenta que mido el lado negativo y esta perfecto el voltaje  mido el lado positivo y tiene un consumo de tres voltios es decir no tiene los 57 volt sino 54 y en el negativo si tiene su voltaje normal las revistencías limitadoras del zener se calientan junto a los driver del lado positivo mido los zener y están bien  ahora toca seguir midiendo para ver donde es la falla saludos cualquier ayuda agradezco paz un abrazo


----------



## moonwalker

tienes que cerciorarte bien de que el driver sea original.. algo malo debe haber en la placa, mide todos los diodos ... y comprueba condensadores



alcides realiza los camios que te menciono arthas. la resistencia ntc la cambian por una resistencia normal fija de 47 ohmios... sigue brother en la lucha que pronto me toca a mi


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos amigos quisiera que alguien me ayude con un detalle. El condenzador que aprece en el diagrama del qsc1700 de referencia c10 dice .10 lo cual debo entender que es 0,10µf ,pero al sacar cuentas no me da ningun condenzador de nanofaradio a microfaradio. Por ejemplo divido 120 nf que igual a 124 pf =120000pf /1000000=0,12  entonces 100nf es =104pf=100000pf esto da 0,1µf ahora lo que trato de decir o preguntar es cual valor en nf debo buscar que me de 0,10µf . haa ..realice algunos cambios como lo de las resistencias de 3k3,las cuales habia colocado de 4k7 consegui de 3k6 y las de 22Ω mas los diodos 1n4004 por 1n4937 y realice algunas pruebas y se porto mejor la qsc gracias  al amigo Arthas y Moonwalker por sus valiosa colaboracion


----------



## mrmay

intenta con esta tabla


----------



## Delphos

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos amigos quisiera que alguien me ayude con un detalle. El condenzador que aprece en el diagrama del qsc1700 de referencia c10 dice .10 lo cual debo entender que es 0,10µf ,pero al sacar cuentas no me da ningun condenzador de nanofaradio a microfaradio. Por ejemplo divido 120 nf que igual a 124 pf =120000pf /1000000=0,12  entonces 100nf es =104pf=100000pf esto da 0,1µf ahora lo que trato de decir o preguntar es cual valor en nf debo buscar que me de 0,10µf . haa ..realice algunos cambios como lo de las resistencias de 3k3,las cuales habia colocado de 4k7 consegui de 3k6 y las de 22Ω mas los diodos 1n4004 por 1n4937 y realice algunas pruebas y se porto mejor la qsc gracias  al amigo Arthas y Moonwalker por sus valiosa colaboracion



Hola amigo alcides alvarez el valor en nf es de 100, lo puedes ratificar haciendo la conversion en esta pagina en linea:http://www.intekelectronica.com.ar/utilidades/capacitores/

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Arthas

será el condesador de 120n que va a retro con la de 75k? pues la ntc no se consigue por aca de ese valor en su defecto le puse una de 10 ohm y trabaja bien lo único que el cuadre del control es muy justo y no varia mucho pero trabaja bien


----------



## LUILLIMX

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos amigos quisiera que alguien me ayude con un detalle. El condenzador que aprece en el diagrama del qsc1700 de referencia c10 dice .10 lo cual debo entender que es 0,10µf ,pero al sacar cuentas no me da ningun condenzador de nanofaradio a microfaradio. Por ejemplo divido 120 nf que igual a 124 pf =120000pf /1000000=0,12  entonces 100nf es =104pf=100000pf esto da 0,1µf ahora lo que trato de decir o preguntar es cual valor en nf debo buscar que me de 0,10µf . haa ..realice algunos cambios como lo de las resistencias de 3k3,las cuales habia colocado de 4k7 consegui de 3k6 y las de 22Ω mas los diodos 1n4004 por 1n4937 y realice algunas pruebas y se porto mejor la qsc gracias  al amigo Arthas y Moonwalker por sus valiosa colaboracion


Saludos amigos el valor es de 100 nF


----------



## juancarlosgil

hoy retomare el pbc peavey 1200 a ver sino armo el de mulato un abrazo


----------



## moonwalker

hola juan carlos, arma la de oscar monsalvo pv1200 detalle por detalle ycomentanos porque tanto qsc como esa peavey debo armarlas, entonces para diseñar un pcb mas compacto y con funcionamiento de 100 por ciento certificado..


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos a todos  y mil gracias por sus respuestas ya tengo el qsc1700 sonando,pero con ocho transistores y por error casi lo quemo por que no habia notado que tome un voltage alterno del secundario del transformador que al rectificarlo me dio +-124v dc,por suerte ,no hizo PUUM y son los unicos transistores que tengo,los cuales los tenia montados en super driver que estoy armando que publico el compañero Yiroshi,pero que como no tengo transformador para este super driver,decidi sacarme el clavo con el qsc1700 que desde hace algun tiempo habia querido armar. Les comento que el qsc1700 suena especial provoca estar escunchando ese bajo tan nitido y con presion,pero mi temor es que de manera estraña,los voltages aveces se desbalancean al punto que el dc+,llega a 85v y eldc - baja hasta 75v dc,e incluso aveces baja mucho mas por suerte los driver no calientan casi nada. El vias lo deje en 0,62mv y el limist lo deje en el medio tal como dijo una vez el ingeniero Oscar Monsalvo por ahora estoy  gracias nuevamente  a todos


----------



## juancarlosgil

hola alcides podrias montar fotos por favor a ver como esta el proyecto del 1700 y cual hiciste el de oscar ? saludos



moonwalker dijo:


> hola juan carlos, arma la de oscar monsalvo pv1200 detalle por detalle ycomentanos porque tanto qsc como esa peavey debo armarlas, entonces para diseñar un pcb mas compacto y con funcionamiento de 100 por ciento certificado..



hola hermano ando en eso pero creo que armare una vez mas un nuevo pcb por que las pistas se volvieron nada de tanto desoldar y soldar


----------



## alcides alvarez

juancarlosgil dijo:


> hola alcides podrias montar fotos por favor a ver como esta el proyecto del 1700 y cual hiciste el de oscar ? saludos
> 
> Saludos amigo. Bien te comento que no soy muy bueno en eso de poner fotos y esas cosas,a pesar de tener un tiempo mas o menos con esta computadora,pero mañana dios mediante tratare de mostrarles  el qsc1700 que realice.


----------



## juancarlosgil

y asi avía quedado my tarjeta peavey 1200 por oscar pero al cabo de cinco minutos psssss  corto y aun no encuentro la falla aparentemente todo esta bien los transistores miden bien y los diodos también pero debido a tanta desmontada se dañaron las pistas por ser tan delgadas ahora tengo que hacer otra pbc y montar todo otra vez saludos colegas estaré informando paz 



pienso que también tendría que ponerle como menciono el mismo oscar y recordado nuevamente por moonwalker unos diodos mas rápidos en la etapa de las ibas voy a intentar de nuevo pronto montare una mejor pcb con los transistores y fuente de una vez todo en una sola tarjeta


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos amigos esta es mi targeta qsc1700 y disculpen la mala calidad de las fotos en este momento no tiene disipador por que planeo realizarle un gabinete y colocar un solo disipador y solo aislar los tr del driver,ya que los de potencia su colector cae a tierra.El transformador seve viejo,pero tiene buena potencia


----------



## juancarlosgil

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos amigos esta es mi targeta qsc1700 y disculpen la mala calidad de las fotos en este momento no tiene disipador por que planeo realizarle un gabinete y colocar un solo disipador y solo aislar los tr del driver,ya que los de potencia su colector cae a tierra.El transformador seve viejo,pero tiene buena potencia



que tal suena hermano soy de venezuela tambien me gustaria ponerme en contacto contigo saludos


----------



## Cyrax

juancarlosgil dijo:


> y asi avía quedado my tarjeta peavey 1200 por oscar pero al cabo de cinco minutos psssss  corto y aun no encuentro la falla aparentemente todo esta bien los transistores miden bien y los diodos también pero debido a tanta desmontada se dañaron las pistas por ser tan delgadas ahora tengo que hacer otra pbc y montar todo otra vez saludos colegas estaré informando paz
> 
> 
> 
> pienso que también tendría que ponerle como menciono el mismo oscar y recordado nuevamente por moonwalker unos diodos mas rápidos en la etapa de las ibas voy a intentar de nuevo pronto montare una mejor pcb con los transistores y fuente de una vez todo en una sola tarjeta


 

Compañero la falla esta en un diodo 1N4148 mal polarizado fijate en esta imagen que adjunto, cuando corrijas este error tendras una excelente Peavey para dar caña por muchos años te lo aseguro he armado varios amplificadores Peavey y son muy buenos para medios.


----------



## alcides alvarez

juancarlosgil dijo:


> que tal suena hermano soy de venezuela tambien me gustaria ponerme en contacto contigo saludos



Q tal juancarlos,te comento que todavia no la he probado con los 8 transistores que vez en las fotos, solo la probe a 8Ω con 4 tr,osea dos tr por rama y +-60v,pero suena full calidad,un sonido limpio y el bajo que bota es espectacular  y solo use un bajo de 1500w de 18" y fue a full rango( no le coloque pre-amplificador en la prueba por tanto,no era la potencia total que dio en ese momento y aun asi me fascino). Pronto la pondre a sonar con dos bajos para ver que tal se porta a 4Ω que estoy seguro que sonara mejor y con mayor potencia,ya que esta vez la deje con 8 tr y +-79v dc y le pondre un pre-amplificador que arme hace un tiempo.


----------



## juancarlosgil

Paisaman dijo:


> Compañero la falla esta en un diodo 1N4148 mal polarizado fijate en esta imagen que adjunto, cuando corrijas este error tendras una excelente Peavey para dar caña por muchos años te lo aseguro he armado varios amplificadores Peavey y son muy buenos para medios.



en la impresión esta mal polarizado hermanito en el foro se discutió eso igual gracias por la atención paz saludos



http://electrocircuitproject.blogspot.com/2012/05/700w-leach-amplifier-shematic-and.html amigos aquí encontré un amplificador sencillo de 700wht fiable marca leach con el 2sc5200 y pareja  si les interesa aqui el link aa esta en ingles pero el traductor de google todo lo puede saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Pienso que el problema debes tenerlo en los diodos 1n4004.En mi caso con el qsc presento varios detalles a causa de esos diodos,los cuales cambie por los de velocidad.. saludos..



Aqui tienes otra imagen mas clara


----------



## moonwalker

hola alcides en el esquema de qsc1700 aparecen unos diodos 1n4007 que salen de +/- 15 y se unen a la resistencia de 680 omios 5 vatios, tu cambiaste estos diodos por unos rápidos, que código pusiste ???


----------



## Cyrax

juancarlosgil dijo:


> en la impresión esta mal polarizado hermanito en el foro se discutió eso igual gracias por la atención paz saludos
> 
> 
> 
> http://electrocircuitproject.blogspot.com/2012/05/700w-leach-amplifier-shematic-and.html amigos aquí encontré un amplificador sencillo de 700wht fiable marca leach con el 2sc5200 y pareja si les interesa aqui el link aa esta en ingles pero el traductor de google todo lo puede saludos


 
Compañero juancarlos, si tienes razón pero creo que el problema lo tienes en los diodos 
y es mejor asi como te indican colocar unos diodos rapidos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/208978/


----------



## alcides alvarez

moonwalker dijo:


> hola alcides en el esquema de qsc1700 aparecen unos diodos 1n4007 que salen de +/- 15 y se unen a la resistencia de 680 omios 5 vatios, tu cambiaste estos diodos por unos rápidos, que código pusiste ???



No, esos los deje asi,pero hoy realise el montage en otro disipador y volvi a graduar el bias por el cambio de voltage que hice  los tr que agregue. Luego decidi darle una probada y sono perfacto,pero como a los 10min se quedo mudo. Aparentemente se daño el IC por que medi el voltage en el ic y en -15,habian -13 y en +15,habian 1,2v.Cambie el IC y el led encendio indicando audio,pero luego quedo igual nada de nada. Tienes alguna idea de que puede ser eso? El IC que uso es el 4558 y no el NE5532.


----------



## juancarlosgil

compañeros anterior mente la puse a sonar y en cinco minutos psss corto saque el corto nunca aumente mucho el volumen ahora la puse a sonar nuevamente cambie los diodos por unos de velocidad y suena como si le faltara voltaje regreso a los diodos anteriores los 1n4004 no aumento el volumen ya que regreso del trabajo un poco tarde me decido a subirle todo el volumen con dos transistores complementarios es decir cuatro dos positivos y dos negativo y mi sorpresa  fue que no sono nada duro........¡ no volumen ALTO ahora no se que pueda estar ocurriendo alli remplase el ic a ver si era el y nada sigue igual los transistores finales de salida son los mj15025g y pareja voltaje 65-65 no se que pueda estar pasando le cambie los driver por unos que aguantaran mas voltaje pero aun asi nada creo que la guardare por unos dias y asi agarrarla con mas energia ojala y oscar pudiera explicar su pcb y sus posibles fallas mientras creo que tomare el qsc creo que a nadie le a dado mucho problemas  espero puedan ayudarme a resolver este asertijo jajaj paz saludos





alcides alvarez dijo:


> No, esos los deje asi,pero hoy realise el montage en otro disipador y volvi a graduar el bias por el cambio de voltage que hice  los tr que agregue. Luego decidi darle una probada y sono perfacto,pero como a los 10min se quedo mudo. Aparentemente se daño el IC por que medi el voltage en el ic y en -15,habian -13 y en +15,habian 1,2v.Cambie el IC y el led encendio indicando audio,pero luego quedo igual nada de nada. Tienes alguna idea de que puede ser eso? El IC que uso es el 4558 y no el NE5532.



amigo con cuantos voltios la pusiste a trabajar probaste igual 60 volt y todos los transistores ? como sonaba antes menos voltaje



voy a probar el diodo 1n5408 en los tres que señalo oscar los de las vias





alcides alvarez dijo:


> Pienso que el problema debes tenerlo en los diodos 1n4004.En mi caso con el qsc presento varios detalles a causa de esos diodos,los cuales cambie por los de velocidad.. saludos..
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui tienes otra imagen mas clara



Amigo usted le puso el diodo que va en los transistores de salida?


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos juan carlos ,te comento que le coloque esos diodos que dices,el sonido es un poco mas fuerte pero descubri que el potenciometro de 20k esta dañado y no sube completo como deberia,osea llegar a cero en el recorrido final. Haa se me olvidaba la tengo con +-79v.


----------



## juancarlosgil

ok compañero hoy armare el pcb de ese qsc cualquier dato que puedas pasar te lo agradezco para armarla de una vez ya que el peavey lo deje en una gabeta hasta que tenga la cabeza fresca para meterle mano nuevamente un abrazo espero por usted





Arthas dijo:


> gracias compañeros del foro por sus aportes y conocimientos hare las evisiones respectivas ,mi intencion no es dudar si no hacer las cosas bien hare las revisiones respectivas para ver donde esta el error ok gracias y saludes.
> 
> luego les comento los resultados ok
> 
> de nuevo amigo oscar disculpas si no formule mi inquietud como eres saludes



amigo saludos tu armaste ese pbc peavey ? yo lo arme pero no me funciona bien ya que no sube el volumen no suena duro lo tengo trabajando con dos positivos y dos negativos


----------



## Arthas

ese comentario lo hice fue con la qsc era un error que tenia con diodo zener. Por otro les muestro una foto del clon la la pv 1200 que estoy en fase de prueba 

saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

Arthas dijo:


> ese comentario lo hice fue con la qsc era un error que tenia con diodo zener. Por otro les muestro una foto del clon la la pv 1200 que estoy en fase de prueba
> 
> saludos



esperemos que este si suene a la primera hermano un abrazo esperamos ese pcb con ansias


----------



## alcides alvarez

Amigos estoy super contento con esta qsc1700 hasta puedo acabar con mi suegra con esa potencia estoy seguro que le daria un paro con esa precion de bajo. Con tan solo 8 tr  y a  8Ω y con +-82v ,definitivamente armare el otro canal dios bendiga al que la realizo y alos que me ayudaron con sus consejos...saludos y muchos exitos...¡¡que viva el foro de electronica !!!!! ahora que la competencia se amarre los pantalones ...    haaa se me olvidaba comentar que lei en uno de los paginas de este foro que esta qsc1700 era de 350w rms y les dire con toda seguridad que no lo creo suena demasiado bestial.


----------



## Arthas

que bueno que tu proyecto funcionara al 100% después de tener problemitas al final la satisfacción de haberlo logrado ahora con que parlantes la probastes, cuantos filtros en la fuente pusistes  y a cuantos ohms la pusistes 

saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Arthas dijo:


> que bueno que tu proyecto funcionara al 100% después de tener problemitas al final la satisfacción de haberlo logrado ahora con que parlantes la probastes, cuantos filtros en la fuente pusistes  y a cuantos ohms la pusistes
> 
> saludos



Si hermano suena sensacional solo la tengo con 8 tr y 4 filtros de 6800µf/100v. Todavia no lo he probado a 4Ω por que el otro bajo de 18",1500w,no lo he reparado,pero imagino que se portara bien,ya que apenas calienta y todavia no le he puesto el ventilador,pero es indispensable colocarle uno.Tambien ayuda en el poco calentamiento el disipador que coloque,el cual era de un amplificador de potencia de auto,ya que no tengo otro y aqui no se consiguen..saludos hermano...


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos  amigo,los cambios que realice fueron los diodos 12 y 15 por 1n4937 y el IC que puse fue el 4558 que encontre en un chasis cd player,las resistencias de 5r6,no las tenia y coloque de 4r7,lo demas esta igual. De todos modos cualquier cosa comentas en el foro o te llamo  aunque no tengo celular por que cada vez que me enojaba el tlf pagaba mis molestias. Asi que por ahora tengo es uno fijo.


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

hola a todos en el foro la qsc que hablan es esta


----------



## juancarlosgil

Sound mixer dijo:


> hola a todos en el foro la qsc que hablan es esta



ese mismo es hermano es mas este esta completo ya que el otro pcb falto la resistencia variable del clip de pikos de distorsión que el que montaste si la tiene de resto es el mismo gracias por el aporte un abrazo paz


----------



## juancarlosgil

amigos del foro creo que el detalle del peavey 1200 de oscar en cuanto al volumen en mi caso creo que es este condensador creo que debería ser de .33n creo yo que por eso no hay tanta ganancia igual lo cambiare y les cuento que tal me fue estuve mirando los planos originales del peavey y leo otro valor en esos condensadores hoy veré que pasa mientras comienzo a armar el qsc


----------



## Arthas

las resistencias de 4R7/1w funciona mejor que las de 5R6/1w ya que estabilizan mejor el voltaje tierra-emisores ya que si tu la mides con el tester te miden 5.6 ohm y si los diodos que van al control tiene que ser rapidos. Trata de ponerle el operacional TL082 o el NE5532P son mejores que el 4558.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Efectivamente Arthas, el tl082 es mucho mejor que el 4558,ya que este ultimo se me daño 2 veces y por eso se quedaba mudo el qsc causandome casi un infarto por el susto de que se dañarian los tr,pero gracias a dios no fue asi y ya le perdi el temor


----------



## Delphos

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Efectivamente Arthas, el tl082 es mucho mejor que el 4558,ya que este ultimo se me daño 2 veces y por eso se quedaba mudo el qsc causandome casi un infarto por el susto de que se dañarian los tr,pero gracias a dios no fue asi y ya le perdi el temor



Hola amigo alcides alvarez, te comento que el C.I. jrc4558 original lo fabricaba Japan Radio Company de ahi el JRC, y esta compania ya no existe y obio si encuentras estos circuitos actualmente son falsificados, y estos circuitos eran buenisimos con un THD bajisimo.
 Si usas el TL082, te recomiendo mejor usar el TL072 ya que tiene un THD mas bajo como se observa en sus respectivos datasheets.

TL082

THD Total Harmonic Distortion AV = +10, RL = 10k, <0.02 %
VO = 20 Vp − p,
BW = 20 Hz−20 kHz



TL072
Total harmonic
distortion
VIrms = 6 V,
RL . 2 kW,
f = 1 kHz
AVD = 1,
RS 3 1 kW, 0.003% 0.003%

Saludos


----------



## mrmay

Hola amigos como estas mi intención no es molestarlos solo les pido, esto ya que veo que muchos de ustedes tienen  experiencia en el tema

Resulta que yo tengo sonando el pv 1200 de óscar monsalvo. Ya que yo no he podido hacer funcionar la simulación del pv 1200 no se qué pasa. Quiero hacerlo funcionar porque voy a realizar un pcb mas compacto con los transistores  de potencia incluidos y para ello es necesario tenerlo en mi proteus para hacerlo yo mismo. 

Bueno el problema radica en que la simulación obtengo una onda senoide pero muy pobre me gustaría que le echen una mirada para que le corrijan y cualquier error que yo haya cometido 
Adjunto archivos
Gracias por su atención prestada


----------



## juancarlosgil

mrmay dijo:


> Hola amigos como estas mi intención no es molestarlos solo les pido, esto ya que veo que muchos de ustedes tienen  experiencia en el tema
> 
> Resulta que yo tengo sonando el pv 1200 de óscar monsalvo. Ya que yo no he podido hacer funcionar la simulación del pv 1200 no se qué pasa. Quiero hacerlo funcionar porque voy a realizar un pcb mas compacto con los transistores  de potencia incluidos y para ello es necesario tenerlo en mi proteus para hacerlo yo mismo.
> 
> Bueno el problema radica en que la simulación obtengo una onda senoide pero muy pobre me gustaría que le echen una mirada para que le corrijan y cualquier error que yo haya cometido
> Adjunto archivos
> Gracias por su atención prestada


yo no pude terminar el peavey nunka sono duro tu lo hiciste funcionar bien? o apenas estas haciendo la simulacion


----------



## Cyrax

mrmay dijo:


> Hola amigos como estas mi intención no es molestarlos solo les pido, esto ya que veo que muchos de ustedes tienen experiencia en el tema
> 
> Resulta que yo tengo sonando el pv 1200 de óscar monsalvo. Ya que yo no he podido hacer funcionar la simulación del pv 1200 no se qué pasa. Quiero hacerlo funcionar porque voy a realizar un pcb mas compacto con los transistores de potencia incluidos y para ello es necesario tenerlo en mi proteus para hacerlo yo mismo.
> 
> Bueno el problema radica en que la simulación obtengo una onda senoide pero muy pobre me gustaría que le echen una mirada para que le corrijan y cualquier error que yo haya cometido
> Adjunto archivos
> Gracias por su atención prestada


 
Compañero mrmay leyendo todo porque aquí hay que leer todo el tema antes de preguntar o decir algo, al parecer muchos han tenido mucho problema con el PV-1200, al PV-1200 hay que realizarle varios ajustes para que funcione estupendamente, tal como lo dice el compañero Oscar Monsalvo el nunca a armado el PV-1200 y si hay algo mal hay que corregirlo;
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/391923/ _ 
Si hacen el PCB tal como lo adjunto el compañero Oscar, sin realizar los ajustes y las correcciones no les funcionara o funcionara a medias, quiero aclarar que he armado 2 Peavey pero este PV-1200 aun no lo construyo pero si me funciona lo realizare, voy a mirar tu simulación para corregir algunas cosas y de paso hacerle los ajustes correspondientes o fusiones con otros amplificadores, de pronto a los compañeros que quieren armarlo o no les funciono le pueda ayudar los ajustes, porque en todo lo que lei no vi ni un Peavey funcionando bien solo el compañero Arthas que esta ajuntando el Peavey Clon pero esta en fase de prueba.

Unos de los Peavey que construi fue el PV-1500 adjunto el diagrama simplificado realizado por mi , de pronto este diagrama le sirva para darle una nueva visión al PV-1200, para que comparen ciertas cosas que por lo que he visto, cometen el mismo error al conectar los +15V y -15V del PV 1200 y unos diodos que no deben ir ahi.


----------



## Arthas

en unos post anteriores el compañero EDU-D publico el diagrama de peavey mas simplificado para poder entenderlo mejor de todas maneras les colaborare con la simulacion de la peavey 1200 pero mas tarde la subo ok.
lo prometido es deuda la simulación 

saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero mrmay leyendo todo porque aquí hay que leer todo el tema antes de preguntar o decir algo, al parecer muchos han tenido mucho problema con el PV-1200, al PV-1200 hay que realizarle varios ajustes para que funcione estupendamente, tal como lo dice el compañero Oscar Monsalvo el nunca a armado el PV-1200 y si hay algo mal hay que corregirlo;
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/391923/ _
> 
> Si hacen el PCB tal como lo adjunto el compañero Oscar, sin realizar los ajustes y las correcciones no les funcionara o funcionara a medias, quiero aclarar que he armado 2 Peavey pero este PV-1200 aun no lo construyo pero si me funciona lo realizare, voy a mirar tu simulación para corregir algunas cosas y de paso hacerle los ajustes correspondientes o fusiones con otros amplificadores, de pronto a los compañeros que quieren armarlo o no les funciono le pueda ayudar los ajustes, porque en todo lo que lei no vi ni un Peavey funcionando bien solo el compañero Arthas que esta ajuntando el Peavey Clon pero esta en fase de prueba.
> 
> Unos de los Peavey que construi fue el PV-1500 adjunto el diagrama simplificado realizado por mi , de pronto este diagrama le sirva para darle una nueva visión al PV-1200, para que comparen ciertas cosas que por lo que he visto, cometen el mismo error al conectar los +15V y -15V del PV 1200 y unos diodos que no deben ir ahi.



compañero estoy mirando que tu diagrama hay cuatro zener dos de 15 y dos de 5  tu dices que serán esos diodos si no me equivoco son las de las vías sera que alli esta la falla


----------



## Cyrax

Arthas dijo:


> en unos post anteriores el compañero EDU-D publico el diagrama de peavey mas simplificado para poder entenderlo mejor de todas maneras les colaborare con la simulacion de la peavey 1200 pero mas tarde la subo ok.
> lo prometido es deuda la simulación
> 
> saludos


 
Gracias compañero Arthas por el aporte, no sabia que el PV-1500 estaba mas simplificado corregido y mas entendible, mejor no aportare mas diagramas en el tema, para no replicar los que ya están en el foro


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos compañeros,el dia de hoy han despertado mi curiosidad con eso de la pv1500,veo que todavia me falta mucho que leer en este foro. Felicito a todos los que estan haciendo que el compañero juancarlos pueda resolver el detalle con la pv1200. Esa solidaridad,no se ve mucho hoy en dia .  Para el amigo Juan carlos , le pregunto que paso con la qsc1700,que no he leido si comensaste el pcb ?admiro tambien que no te rindas con esa pv1200  he oido que suena exelente..saludos y adelante..haaa por cierto el pcb que publicaron de la qsc1700, esta mucho mejor por que las pistas son mas anchas y eso las hace mas fuertes,debedo a que este se alimenta con un vcc un poco alto..


----------



## juancarlosgil

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos compañeros,el dia de hoy han despertado mi curiosidad con eso de la pv1500,veo que todavia me falta mucho que leer en este foro. Felicito a todos los que estan haciendo que el compañero juancarlos pueda resolver el detalle con la pv1200. Esa solidaridad,no se ve mucho hoy en dia .  Para el amigo Juan carlos , le pregunto que paso con la qsc1700,que no he leido si comensaste el pcb ?admiro tambien que no te rindas con esa pv1200  he oido que suena exelente..saludos y adelante..haaa por cierto el pcb que publicaron de la qsc1700, esta mucho mejor por que las pistas son mas anchas y eso las hace mas fuertes,debedo a que este se alimenta con un vcc un poco alto..



Hola hermano ando recién haciendo la placa pcb el lunes dios mediante monto las fotos de la placa ya compre las resistencias que me faltaban que no tenía en los chasis Y GRACIAS a todos los compañeros que me aportan ideas para resolver mis dudas en cuanto a la peavey un abrazo fuerte a todos paz


----------



## Arthas

Cyrax dijo:


> Gracias compañero Arthas por el aporte, no sabia que el PV-1500 estaba mas simplificado corregido y mas entendible, mejor no aportare mas diagramas en el tema, para no replicar los que ya están en el foro


compañero me referia el pv 1200 simplificado no al pv1500 aunque son muy similares pero tu aporte es genial si tienes mas planos compártelos nos servirán mucho 
saludos


----------



## moonwalker

paisano alcides los cambios que hiciste con respecto a la qsc 1700, cuando dices que cambiastes los diodos 12 y 15, adónde se encuentran  estos en el diagrama????


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos juan carlos. Los diodos tienen como referencia en el diagrama D5 y D6,los cuales son 1n4937 son faciles de conseguir en los chasis de tv,en especial en los modelos DAEWOO y tambien, en las fuentes de los dvd que aveces tienen los de fr104.las resistencias de 5r6 pon 4r7 como dice arthas y el IC tl082. Yo coloque como tr driver 2sc5200 y pareja


----------



## moonwalker

gracias alcides por tu respuesta... compañeros del foro prontamente ya postearé un nuevo pcb de QSC1700 con los transistores de salida y fuente de alimentacion en la misma tarjeta y eliminar el 90 por ciento del cableado aereo  jajajaj soy anti cables saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

moonwalker dijo:


> gracias alcides por tu respuesta... compañeros del foro prontamente ya postearé un nuevo pcb de QSC1700 con los transistores de salida y fuente de alimentacion en la misma tarjeta y eliminar el 90 por ciento del cableado aereo  jajajaj soy anti cables saludos



¡¡¡Que bueno compa!!!. yo habia pensado algo asi,pero  el poco tiempo que tengo no me da para mucho. Ya mi esposa casi que me pide el divorcio por estar pegado en las noches en el foro :estudiando: imaginense con lo caro que sale eso del divorcio hno:.Bueno Moowolker espero ese pcb,pero ojala puedas hacerlo stereo amig,seria genial


----------



## moonwalker

jajajajaj conchale brother estereo es algo que tengo pensado en un futuro más allá, por ahora ya tengo casi el 90 porciento del pcb en diseño a mano en tarjeta mono para doce transistores para encapsulados 1943/5200 o en su defecto MJL21193 y complemento que son mejores. para el que quiera ampliar más el número de transistores, podría hacerlo sólo con agregar más pistas. saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

saludos amigos ando un poco perdido pero es que no tenia internet ahora mismo ando con lo de la qsc ya armando espero subir una foto este viernes para ver que se me puede pasar por alto y corregirlo saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

Pcb en progreso



En la mesa de luz para guiarme

Montando los componentes


----------



## alcides alvarez

Veo que te faltan varios componentes ,pero se ve muy bien. Solo te recomiendo que la alimentacion sea minimo de +-65v dc para que te trabaje estable,ya que algunos problemas que ami me presento fue por que vcc+- era bajo,pero ahora que la tengo con +-82vdc me funciona perfecto aunque no he realizado las pruebas con 4 ohm por que el fin de semana me invitaron a una rumba y pase esos dias grave. En que tipo de papel, imprimes el pcb?.  Haaa,   se me olvidaba que el trimer de 2k,no sea mayor de 2k2. Si encuentras de 2k exacto mucho mejor,ya que si este es mayor a 2k2  afecta  un poco la estabilidad del el bias y debes dejarlo exactamante en el medio del recorrido aunque hace unos dias me llego al taller un amplificador de este tipo,pero de otra marca y el bias estaba en 0,68 en un lado y 0,70 en otro y funcionaba sin problemas,aunque el voltage dc era bajo +-67v. saludos....


----------



## juancarlosgil

Eso es una baquelita que trae la máscara sencible hermano solo copio las pistas en transparente la monto sobre la placa enciendo la luz y listo agua y ácido más nada


----------



## moonwalker

tienes razon alcides, el potenciometro del LIMIT debe ser de 2k como lo dice el plano original de la QSC. aunque en algunos otros modelos especialmente en etapas de amplificadores RAM el cual son muy similares a los planos de QSC configuración szciclai en vez de llevar el pote lleva dos resistencias de 1k de 1%. saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

Así vamos solo faltan las de 47omh y los trimer 100 y el de 2k difícil de encontrar


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos Juancarlos,amigo crei que ya tenias esa qsc funcionando veo que vas mas lento que el caballo de los vandidos  . Yo no pude dar con el trimer de 2kasi que,recurri al monton de placas de tv  a buscar  y finalmente consegui en los lentes(opticos de reproductores de cd caseros,los cuales algunos de ellos usan de 2k2 y me funciona bien,el de 100 si pude comprarlo..


----------



## juancarlosgil

Voy a buscarlos allí mismo en los lectores de cd gracias por el dato jajajaj si e estado un poco lento pero el trabajo me lleva loco jajajaja saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos Juancarlos,amigo crei que ya tenias esa qsc funcionando veo que vas mas lento que el caballo de los vandidos  . Yo no pude dar con el trimer de 2kasi que,recurri al monton de placas de tv  a buscar  y finalmente consegui en los lentes(opticos de reproductores de cd caseros,los cuales algunos de ellos usan de 2k2 y me funciona bien,el de 100 si pude comprarlo..



hermano ya le meti corriente a la placa ahora lo que noto extraño es que la resistencia de 3-9 k del lado positivo se calienta mas o menos  voy a calibrar las vías a ver si es eso la tengo trabajando con 80 v-v+ cualquier cosa te pego un grito saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Primero mide el voltage en los condenzadores a ver cuanto te da,luego verifica cuanto tienes en los diodos de 15v y comentas...haaa y recuerdas colocarle un bombillo (foco)


----------



## juancarlosgil

Hay va pero la resistencia de el lado positivo calienta :/ 3.9k


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos juan carlos, te recomiendo quitar eso tr del driver y coloca los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943,y asegurate que la conexion sea correcta te doi un ejemplo:


----------



## juancarlosgil

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos juan carlos, te recomiendo quitar eso tr del driver y coloca los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943,y asegurate que la conexion sea correcta te doi un ejemplo:



gracias amigo hoy comprare esos transistores y mas tarde les cuento saludos un fuerte abrazo


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero oscar saludos, quisiera que me hechara una ayudita con respecto al tema de los circuitos qsc no tengo mucha experiencia con ellos, me gusta armar la zener y modificarlas a mi gusto pero con las qsc estoy un poquito embolatado sera porque no he tenido la experiencia de armar una.
bueno el caso es, si seria tan amable de facilitarme un circuito de culquiera qsc que haya armado y que le haya funcionado.
GRACIAS POR LA ATENCION PRESTADA 
mi correo es *Como No Respeto Las Normas Me Editaron El Mensaje @ Politicas.com*


----------



## alcides alvarez

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero oscar saludos, quisiera que me hechara una ayudita con respecto al tema de los circuitos qsc no tengo mucha experiencia con ellos, me gusta armar la zener y modificarlas a mi gusto pero con las qsc estoy un poquito embolatado sera porque no he tenido la experiencia de armar una.
> bueno el caso es, si seria tan amable de facilitarme un circuito de culquiera qsc que haya armado y que le haya funcionado.
> GRACIAS POR LA ATENCION PRESTADA
> mi correo es *Como No Respeto Las Normas Me Editaron El Mensaje @ Politicas.com*



 Que tal este funciona perrfecto si colocas todo como va,en especial la conexion de los transistores de potencia


----------



## juancarlosgil

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Que tal este funciona perrfecto si colocas todo como va,en especial la conexion de los transistores de potencia



hermano estuve midiendo de el tierra de la entrada a el colector +de los transistores hay voltaje coloque tal cual como me mandaste la guía metiéndole voltaje con la resistencia por los emisores como esta el dibujo  la base a sus respectivas bases y los colectores unidos entre si al tierra de la tarjeta y  corto el bombillo a mil que dices que pueda estar jdien2me


----------



## Delphos

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Que tal este funciona perrfecto si colocas todo como va,en especial la conexion de los transistores de potencia



Hola amigo alcides alvarez, fijate que analizando el archivo que subiste me aparecen 3 pistas en corto, abri el archivo casi al 400% y me siguen apareciendo en corto, no tendras el archivo en pcb wizard que hicieras el favor de subirlo??
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## cmontoya

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero oscar saludos, quisiera que me hechara una ayudita con respecto al tema de los circuitos qsc no tengo mucha experiencia con ellos, me gusta armar la zener y modificarlas a mi gusto pero con las qsc estoy un poquito embolatado sera porque no he tenido la experiencia de armar una.
> bueno el caso es, si seria tan amable de facilitarme un circuito de culquiera qsc que haya armado y que le haya funcionado.
> GRACIAS POR LA ATENCION PRESTADA
> mi correo es *Como No Respeto Las Normas Me Editaron El Mensaje @ Politicas.com*




Hola

Si buscas bien  en este foro esta la PCB lista y funcional..........esta la versión de óscar monsalvo y otras versiones que tiene las pistas más grandes pero cualquiera de las dos funciona  (si sabes hacer una PCB?????)

En el siguiente link y en el mensaje #497 hay una PCB modificada pero que funciona al 100% te la recomiendo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/index25.html

Cualquier cosa pregunta..............así uno aprende

Saludos!



Para los que necesitan resolver alguna clase de dudas al conectar la QSC1700.


Saludos!


----------



## alcides alvarez

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigo alcides alvarez, fijate que analizando el archivo que subiste me aparecen 3 pistas en corto, abri el archivo casi al 400% y me siguen apareciendo en corto, no tendras el archivo en pcb wizard que hicieras el favor de subirlo??
> Gracias y saludos.



El diseño no es mio,aunque en realidad solo revice por encimita como se dice pero recomende ese por el grosor de las pistas.





juancarlosgil dijo:


> hermano estuve midiendo de el tierra de la entrada a el colector +de los transistores hay voltaje coloque tal cual como me mandaste la guía metiéndole voltaje con la resistencia por los emisores como esta el dibujo  la base a sus respectivas bases y los colectores unidos entre si al tierra de la tarjeta y  corto el bombillo a mil que dices que pueda estar jdien2me



Amigo perdona que no respondi ayer al mensaje,no tenia en ese momento la computadora. Cual pcb armaste por segun hay problemas con el pcb que publicaron. el que realise fue este,pero no se como subir el archivo completo


----------



## juancarlosgil

después de una extensa revisión en el page 4 aparecen algunos cambios recomendados por el mismo oscar sobre el qsc ya las vías están perfectas ahora de verda mi problema esta en la conexión de los q de salidas lo que pasa que cuando uno esta acostumbrado a esas salidas complementarias esto lo vuelve un poco loco si pueden una VEZ mas ayudarme gracias de ante mano pero como dije conexto los colectores puss corto fuck no se gracias por su atención


----------



## alcides alvarez

juancarlosgil dijo:


> después de una extensa revisión en el page 4 aparecen algunos cambios recomendados por el mismo oscar sobre el qsc ya las vías están perfectas ahora de verda mi problema esta en la conexión de los q de salidas lo que pasa que cuando uno esta acostumbrado a esas salidas complementarias esto lo vuelve un poco loco si pueden una VEZ mas ayudarme gracias de ante mano pero como dije conexto los colectores puss corto fuck no se gracias por su atención



Qtal,por que mejor muestras algunas imagenes de como estas conectando los tr de salida con el driver. Seria mas facil poder ayudarte.


----------



## juancarlosgil

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Qtal,por que mejor muestras algunas imagenes de como estas conectando los tr de salida con el driver. Seria mas facil poder ayudarte.



te cuento hermano estoy usando los mj15025g y complementarios que son los que tengo a la mano de un viejo amplificador y las conexiones tal cual como sale en la imagen los emisores son la entrada de voltaje tanto positivo como negativo las base de las b+ b- a sus bases y el colector tanto como positivo y negativo juntos a la tierra de la tarjeta y pffffff corto apena separo los cable de los colectores se va el corto y el pcb que use fue uno que modificaron con las pistas mas gruesas ahora mismo no tengo fotos pero mas tarde de seguro las subo paz un abrazo hermanito 



también creo que voy hacer este otro pcb el original de verdad una pregunta hermano según el tierra es el de la tarjeta el de la entrada si tienes chance podrias medir de ese tierra al positivo de la entrada de corriente y ver si mide voltaje ? y que voltaje tiene las base desde ese mismo tierra gracias



www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/index47.html

en el comentario 
	
	




		Código:
	

930 esta este pcb que use es una foto que le hice al mismo


----------



## alcides alvarez

Pienso que el detalle sigue estando en la conexion de los tr de potencia,por que si funciona sin ellos y al colocarlos da corto,entonces el detalle esta alli. Recuerda que esta conexion es distinta a los otros amplif . Los 2sa 1943 de potencia conectan sus emisores con la resistencia al positivo + y los 2sc5200 emisor,resistencia al negativo no tiene por que haber corto.


----------



## juancarlosgil

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Pienso que el detalle sigue estando en la conexion de los tr de potencia,por que si funciona sin ellos y al colocarlos da corto,entonces el detalle esta alli. Recuerda que esta conexion es distinta a los otros amplif . Los 2sa 1943 de potencia conectan sus emisores con la resistencia al positivo + y los 2sc5200 emisor,resistencia al negativo no tiene por que haber corto.



si hermano fíjate que le meti resistencias de .22 5w de los emisores tanto negativo como positivo en sus emisores y de allí a el voltaje le coloque también el diodo y nada será mirar detenidamente que esta fallando a le cambie los zener por los de 3.7 v y mejoro muchoooo el limit y el bias esta en 0.6 los dos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Insisto que muestres alguna imagen donde se pueda ver la conexion que realizaste desde la targeta driver hasta los tr de potencia por que aun no entiendo el por que del corto.



Este pcb,lo realice para el qsc1700 es solo para la etapa de potencia con los condenzadores diodos. los componentes no estan con sus respectivos seriales pero creo que puede entenderse claro.


----------



## juancarlosgil

voy armar el pcb que hizo usted hermano para la etapa de transistores ya que tengo todo en el aire hoy mismo realizo eso para quitarme dolores de cabeza y así monto fotos de  referencia saludos


----------



## Delphos

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> 
> 
> *Cualquier cosa pregunta..............así uno aprende*
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> Para los que necesitan resolver alguna clase de dudas al conectar la QSC1700.
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Hola amigo cmontoya, Saludos, perdon pero aprovecho tu invitacion a preguntar....tambien ando muy perdido con este amplificador por el tipo de salida zicklay, ademas de que soy novato...

En tu diagrama de conexion veo un juego de capacitores de 2200 a 100v. de acuerdo al diagrama original, pero tambien en la salida del rectificador veo dibujados otros capacitores los cuales encerre en un circulo amarillo, se pueden poner ambos capacitores, a la salida de el rectificador y en la etapa de potencia del ampli??
 tambien en tu dibujo veo que mencionas  la red de zoobel, pero no indicas cuales componentes y como conectarlos, le agrege a tu dibujo la red de zoobel y la forma en que creo que se deberia de conectar, no se si sea correcto, si no me podrias corregir por favor....
mil gracias.
Saludos



			
				DELPHOS dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo cmontoya, Saludos, perdon pero aprovecho tu invitacion a preguntar....tambien ando muy perdido con este amplificador por el tipo de salida zicklay, ademas de que soy novato...
> 
> En tu diagrama de conexion veo un juego de capacitores de 2200 a 100v. de acuerdo al diagrama original, pero tambien en la salida del rectificador veo dibujados otros capacitores los cuales encerre en un circulo amarillo, se pueden poner ambos capacitores, a la salida de el rectificador y en la etapa de potencia del ampli??
> tambien en tu dibujo veo que mencionas  la red de zoobel, pero no indicas cuales componentes y como conectarlos, le agrege a tu dibujo la red de zoobel y la forma en que creo que se deberia de conectar, no se si sea correcto, si no me podrias corregir por favor....
> mil gracias.
> Saludos


Perdon, olvide subir el archivo


----------



## Arthas

los unicos filtros q lleva en la fuente son los 8 de 2200 uf y los otros son unos ceramicos que van e el puente de diodos los cuales suprimen el ruido de la corriente alterna a la directa mas nada

saludos


----------



## Delphos

Arthas dijo:


> los unicos filtros q lleva en la fuente son los 8 de 2200 uf y los otros son unos ceramicos que van e el puente de diodos los cuales suprimen el ruido de la corriente alterna a la directa mas nada
> 
> saludos



Mil gracias amigo Arthas, y con respecto a la red de zoobel, como ves asi seria correcta la conexion ??


----------



## Arthas

los colectores son tierra, los emisores entra el voltaje y la salida parlante es centro de filtros 

saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

listo ya sonando el qsc hago un pequeño recordatorio que por no ser observador me paso y gracias a todos los compañeros en especial alcides que me saco de dudas es que los POSITIVOS  van a tierra y los NEGATIVOS  a positivo ese era mi problema ahora corregido pssss exelente sonido hay que trabajar el BRIDGE para hacer funcionar las dos tarjetas en mono saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/etapa-entrada-balanceada-puente-bridge-95738/ que dicen de esta entrada balanceada bridge que el fogonazo recomienda hay dos


----------



## alcides alvarez

juancarlosgil dijo:


> listo ya sonando el qsc hago un pequeño recordatorio que por no ser observador me paso y gracias a todos los compañeros en especial alcides que me saco de dudas es que los POSITIVOS  van a tierra y los NEGATIVOS  a positivo ese era mi problema ahora corregido pssss exelente sonido hay que trabajar el BRIDGE para hacer funcionar las dos tarjetas en mono saludos



¡¡¡Al fin hermano pegaste una,felicitaciones!!!  que tal suena?calienta mucho?cuantos tr de potencia le tines?y por ultimo con cuanto voltage?


----------



## juancarlosgil

alcides alvarez dijo:


> ¡¡¡Al fin hermano pegaste una,felicitaciones!!!  que tal suena?calienta mucho?cuantos tr de potencia le tines?y por ultimo con cuanto voltage?



por ahora la tengo bajo voltaje 70 vol-70+ con dos complementarios cuatro en total ahora quiero ponerlo a sonar con 10 transistores a ver que tal y unos 100 volt en cuanto al calentamiento hasta ahora esta perfecto mientras esta sonando a bajo volumen medio calienta y a máximo volumen calienta lo justo creo igual me voy a comprar un multimetro con termo cupla para medir bien el calor y hacer un circuito con un bimetalico para la refrijerasion  del mismo asi que e pasado una de las pruebas ahora a construir la entrada balanceada para el bridge y nada que envidiar con uno comercial  o de fabrica  GRACIAS una vez mas hermanito


----------



## dexterqsc

Compañero alcides que clase de driver utiliza, estos van conectdos donde tienes señalizada la base el colector y el emisor


----------



## alcides alvarez

dexterqsc dijo:


> Compañero alcides que clase de driver utiliza, estos van conectdos donde tienes señalizada la base el colector y el emisor



 A cual  te refieres?


----------



## dexterqsc

hola compañero cmontoya seria tan amable de facilitarme la lista de los componentes de la qsc que subio en el msj #497 y la mascara de componetes seria de gran ayuda para poder dar el primer paso en esta clase de circuitos.
GRACIAS



compañero alcides en esta que postearon, donde estan marcados van los driver?


----------



## alcides alvarez

Yo publique un pcb y un ejemplo de como conectar el driver del qsc1700 a ese pcb,pero te comento que no fue ese driver que realice solo que publique ese driver por que las pistas son mas anchas.Ahora recien por un comentario que se realizo en este foro decidi revisar ese driver y efectivamente tiene algunos cortos. El driver que realice fue uno publicado por oscar monsalvo,que esta en formato work y no se como subirlo ,pero puedes encontrarlo en la pagina#1,mensaje 1.126 del ing Oscar Monsalvo


----------



## cmontoya

dexterqsc dijo:


> hola compañero cmontoya seria tan amable de facilitarme la lista de los componentes de la qsc que subio en el msj #497 y la mascara de componetes seria de gran ayuda para poder dar el primer paso en esta clase de circuitos.
> GRACIAS
> 
> 
> 
> compañero alcides en esta que postearon, donde estan marcados van los driver?



Hola compañero
Con respecto a la pcb que publique (mensaje #497 ) es igual a la original de óscar monsalvo  con la diferencia de tener la pistas más  gruesas  y de ahorro cobre, la máscara de componentes es la misma que óscar público
Saludos.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Para los que desean darle mas ganancia al qsc1700 suban el valor de estas dos resistencias segun oscar monsalvo estas deben ser del mismo valor. Si no me equivoco seria en este pcb la r31 y r32


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos, esta es mi idea del conexionado del qsc 1700 incluyendo la red de zoobel, me podrian orientar si es correcto??
Mil gracias.
Saludos


----------



## cmontoya

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigos, esta es mi idea del conexionado del qsc 1700 incluyendo la red de zoobel, me podrian orientar si es correcto??
> Mil gracias.
> Saludos



Hola

Puedo decir que vas por buen camino   segun el plano asi seria la conexion

Te aconsejo que la pruebes con la serie  para evitar que se queme algo

Los condensadores que anexe  son para eliminar ruidos y son de 0.1uf

Saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

amigos del foro quiero hacerles una pregunta a quienes ya tengan armado el qsc en cuanto se les mantiene la corriente de reposo los drivers que tal se portan ? calientan ? o normal a bajo volumen de echo sin sonido los driver se les calientan  hago esta pregunta por que mi tarjeta la tenia con 70 volt perfecto le aumente el volt y el driver después de calibrar otra vez las bias calienta aun sin sonido eso entra en lo normal o que ? bueno saludos abrazos


----------



## juancarlosgil

me esta calentando un driver mas que otro pero al máximo el negativo pfffff que podría ser esa falla amigos espero este en sus manos ayudar estoy trabajando la etapa con 90 volt y comenzó todas las fallas ya regulada las vías y todo pero no lo seeeee


----------



## alcides alvarez

Recuerdo que comentaste haberle puesto diodos zener de 3.7v  cambiando los que reconmienda la inscripcion del mismo pcb.Si aun los tienes puesto,te recomiendo los quites y coloques el de 3.9v y el de 4.7v en sus  respectivos lugares y recuerda que hay dos diodos 1n4004 que deben cambiarse por diodos rapidos 1n4937.  El driver que realise,me presento esos problemas hasta que hice esos cambios. En este momento no me presenta calentamiento a menos que este a toda maquina y aun asi se mantiene dentro de lo normar.  saludos...



Los diodos rapidos en caso de no encontrarlos, estos hay en cantidad en los tv daewoo cercanos al flyback


----------



## Arthas

cuaadren bien las bias para que no tengan problemas de calentamiento las tarjetas mias les cuadro el bias en 0.61v y en las resistencias de los emisores 0.08v  en cuanto a los capacitores que van en el puente de diodos segun el esquema son de 68n/200v no se les olvide poner los diodos rapidos asi no tendran problemas de calentamiento 

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola compañero
> Con respecto a la pcb que publique (mensaje #497 ) es igual a la original de óscar monsalvo  con la diferencia de tener la pistas más  gruesas  y de ahorro cobre, la máscara de componentes es la misma que óscar público
> Saludos.



Bonito PCB pero me gusta mas este otro diseño 

Revisen esto, un buen tutorial de fogonazo, aunque la imagen me confundió un poco


----------



## juancarlosgil

Ese fue el que hice yo


----------



## alcides alvarez

juancarlosgil dijo:


> Ese fue el que hice yo



Saludos hermano. Ese pcb,no tiene la mascara de componentes. Me gusta agregarle la mascara de componentes,lo hace ver mas interesante.


----------



## cmontoya

SERGIOD dijo:


> Bonito PCB pero me gusta mas este otro diseño
> 
> Revisen esto, un buen tutorial de fogonazo, aunque la imagen me confundió un poco



Hola
Pues aquí en el foro hay muchas versiones (y pues uno hace la pcb que mejor le convenga)…….. por ejemplo yo fabrico las pcb de la qsc1700  con el mínimo desperdicio de cobre y además ayuda para que no haiga ruidos 
En la imagen hay un ejemplo
Saludos


----------



## Delphos

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> Pues aquí en el foro hay muchas versiones (y pues uno hace la pcb que mejor le convenga)…….. por ejemplo yo fabrico las pcb de la qsc1700  con el mínimo desperdicio de cobre y además ayuda para que no haiga ruidos
> En la imagen hay un ejemplo
> Saludos



Hoola amigo cmontoya, me gustan tus trabajos con los pcb, te quedan estupendos, una pregunta con que programa los realizas??

Otra pregunta, en el pcb y en el diagrama original hay un preset (limits) el cual encierro en un circulo, Que funcion tiene o que ajusto con este preset???
perdon por la pregunta pero Busque a lo largo del tema pero no vi algun comentario al respecto, o no busque bien...

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## juancarlosgil

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> Pues aquí en el foro hay muchas versiones (y pues uno hace la pcb que mejor le convenga)…….. por ejemplo yo fabrico las pcb de la qsc1700  con el mínimo desperdicio de cobre y además ayuda para que no haiga ruidos
> En la imagen hay un ejemplo
> Saludos



Muy bueno hermano súbelo pronto





DELPHOS dijo:


> Hoola amigo cmontoya, me gustan tus trabajos con los pcb, te quedan estupendos, una pregunta con que programa los realizas??
> 
> Otra pregunta, en el pcb y en el diagrama original hay un preset (limits) el cual encierro en un circulo, Que funcion tiene o que ajusto con este preset???
> perdon por la pregunta pero Busque a lo largo del tema pero no vi algun comentario al respecto, o no busque bien...
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



Con el ajustas los voltajes de las baces de los drivers


----------



## Delphos

juancarlosgil dijo:


> Muy bueno hermano súbelo pronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con el ajustas los voltajes de las baces de los drivers




Gracias amigo juancarlosgil, esto es otro ajuste diferente al Bias??perdon pero como comente unos posts atras soy novato con este tipo de amplificador, en que valor debe de quedar el voltaje de las bases de los drivers??
Nuevamente gracias y saludos.


----------



## cmontoya

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hoola amigo cmontoya, me gustan tus trabajos con los pcb, te quedan estupendos, una pregunta con que programa los realizas??
> 
> Otra pregunta, en el pcb y en el diagrama original hay un preset (limits) el cual encierro en un circulo, Que funcion tiene o que ajusto con este preset???
> perdon por la pregunta pero Busque a lo largo del tema pero no vi algun comentario al respecto, o no busque bien...
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



Hola

El Trimmer Limits es un limitador de corriente, si miras la pagina 4 de este foro hay lo explica como calibrarlo (mensaje 70 y 75).
Y las PCB las hago con Proteus-Ares
Saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil

E aquí frankestain en acción


----------



## SERGIOD

juancarlosgil dijo:


> E aquí frankestain en acción



Si vas a hacer puntes el calibre del alambre debe ser mas grueso


----------



## juancarlosgil

SERGIOD dijo:


> Si vas a hacer puntes el calibre del alambre debe ser mas grueso



No son puentes colega son los diodos que llevan los transistores


----------



## dexterqsc

saludos, compañero alcides lo que pasa es que soy nuevo en el tema de las qsc y ya me estoy familiarizandome con ella pero quisiera hacerle unas pregunticas. ¿cuales son los dos diodos 1n4004 que hay que reemplazar por los 1n4937. y como puedo calibrar las bias?. por cierto es este el circuito del que estan hablando? 

GRACIAS POR LA ATENCION PRESTADA.


----------



## alcides alvarez

dexterqsc dijo:


> saludos, compañero alcides lo que pasa es que soy nuevo en el tema de las qsc y ya me estoy familiarizandome con ella pero quisiera hacerle unas pregunticas. ¿cuales son los dos diodos 1n4004 que hay que reemplazar por los 1n4937. y como puedo calibrar las bias?. por cierto es este el circuito del que estan hablando?
> 
> GRACIAS POR LA ATENCION PRESTADA.



Ese no fue el que yo realice,pero te trabaja igual.Lo unico que debes estar pendiente es que algunas pistas esta muy cerca y segun el tamaño de la pcb pueden quedarte pegadas(en corto). Los diodos que dices son los que aparecen en ese mismo pcb como 1n4934,los cuales funcionan igual...saludos


----------



## Delphos

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> 
> El Trimmer Limits es un limitador de corriente, si miras la pagina 4 de este foro hay lo explica como calibrarlo (mensaje 70 y 75).
> Y las PCB las hago con Proteus-Ares
> Saludos



Hola amigo cmontoya, gracias por el link,  estaba viendo estas paginas, pero al parecer ahi estan describiendo ajustes para trabajar este ampli con voltajes de +- 45 vcd y yo lo pienso trabajar con voltaje de +- 85 vcd, por lo que no seria necesario estos cambios.
tengo varias dudas al respecto...

-- para ajustar el vias se podra seguir el procedimiento indicado por el maestro Fogonaso???
pregunto por que no es un a etapa con salida en clase AB complementario, si no  que es tipo sziklay y es bastante diferente, no se si tu o el maestro fogonazo me hicieran favor de orientarme.

--con respecto al trimmer limits, Oscar Monsalvo comento:
*ese trimer lo cambio por 2 resistencias de 1k porque por aca es dificil de conseguir, no hay problema, si te fijas en algunos modelos de QSC, ese trimer desaparece y es reemplazado por 2 resistencias.....*
pero si lo tengo, y se lo quiero poner, pero insisto, que ajusto con este trimer, que valores debo de manejar??

por otra parte estoy trabajando con un  pcb para colocar los capacitores y red de zoobel, apenas esta en proceso,*ojo no esta terminada*, falta mejorarla.
y un amigo me regalo 2 gabinetes de QSC 3500  con solo los trafos los cuales pienso ocupar para alimentar este ampli,checando voltajes de los trafos los encuentro medio raros, hay les comento.

Saludos.


----------



## juancarlosgil

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigo cmontoya, gracias por el link,  estaba viendo estas paginas, pero al parecer ahi estan describiendo ajustes para trabajar este ampli con voltajes de +- 45 vcd y yo lo pienso trabajar con voltaje de +- 85 vcd, por lo que no seria necesario estos cambios.
> tengo varias dudas al respecto...
> 
> -- para ajustar el vias se podra seguir el procedimiento indicado por el maestro Fogonaso???
> pregunto por que no es un a etapa con salida en clase AB complementario, si no  que es tipo sziklay y es bastante diferente, no se si tu o el maestro fogonazo me hicieran favor de orientarme.
> 
> --con respecto al trimmer limits, Oscar Monsalvo comento:
> *ese trimer lo cambio por 2 resistencias de 1k porque por aca es dificil de conseguir, no hay problema, si te fijas en algunos modelos de QSC, ese trimer desaparece y es reemplazado por 2 resistencias.....*
> pero si lo tengo, y se lo quiero poner, pero insisto, que ajusto con este trimer, que valores debo de manejar??
> 
> por otra parte estoy trabajando con un  pcb para colocar los capacitores y red de zoobel, apenas esta en proceso,*ojo no esta terminada*, falta mejorarla.
> y un amigo me regalo 2 gabinetes de QSC 3500  con solo los trafos los cuales pienso ocupar para alimentar este ampli,checando voltajes de los trafos los encuentro medio raros, hay les comento.
> 
> Saludos.


. Hola compañero la presente para explicarte que eso valores que antes mostraste son para cuando vas a trabajar el equipo como otro tipo de voltaje es decir con menos corriente de lo contrario te daría variaciones en la tarjeta tiene que tener cuidado


----------



## Tacatomon

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigo cmontoya, gracias por el link,  estaba viendo estas paginas, pero al parecer ahi estan describiendo ajustes para trabajar este ampli con voltajes de +- 45 vcd y yo lo pienso trabajar con voltaje de +- 85 vcd, por lo que no seria necesario estos cambios.
> tengo varias dudas al respecto...
> 
> -- para ajustar el vias se podra seguir el procedimiento indicado por el maestro Fogonaso???
> pregunto por que no es un a etapa con salida en clase AB complementario, si no  que es tipo sziklay y es bastante diferente, no se si tu o el maestro fogonazo me hicieran favor de orientarme.
> 
> --con respecto al trimmer limits, Oscar Monsalvo comento:
> *ese trimer lo cambio por 2 resistencias de 1k porque por aca es dificil de conseguir, no hay problema, si te fijas en algunos modelos de QSC, ese trimer desaparece y es reemplazado por 2 resistencias.....*
> pero si lo tengo, y se lo quiero poner, pero insisto, que ajusto con este trimer, que valores debo de manejar??
> 
> por otra parte estoy trabajando con un  pcb para colocar los capacitores y red de zoobel, apenas esta en proceso,*ojo no esta terminada*, falta mejorarla.
> y un amigo me regalo 2 gabinetes de QSC 3500  con solo los trafos los cuales pienso ocupar para alimentar este ampli,checando voltajes de los trafos los encuentro medio raros, hay les comento.
> 
> Saludos.



Compatriota, los voltajes de esos transformadores son para un amplificador Clase G / H. Utiliza un secundario con una derivación para 35VAC y 70VAC con punto medio. Que serían rectificados a 46VDC y 92VDC. Eso, segun el diagrama del amplificador original QSC 3500.

En esta dirección puedes ver el diagrama y las conexiones. Si los usaras para un amplificador Clase AB sencillo, puedes usar las ramas de voltaje Altas, te darán una buena tensión para un par de buenos amplificadores.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Delphos

juancarlosgil dijo:


> . Hola compañero la presente para explicarte que eso valores que antes mostraste son para cuando vas a trabajar el equipo como otro tipo de voltaje es decir con menos corriente de lo contrario te daría variaciones en la tarjeta tiene que tener cuidado



Hola amigo juancarlosgil, gracias por el comentario, lo tendre en cuenta.





Tacatomon dijo:


> Compatriota, los voltajes de esos transformadores son para un amplificador Clase G / H. Utiliza un secundario con una derivación para 35VAC y 70VAC con punto medio. Que serían rectificados a 46VDC y 92VDC. Eso, segun el diagrama del amplificador original QSC 3500.
> 
> En esta dirección puedes ver el diagrama y las conexiones. Si los usaras para un amplificador Clase AB sencillo, puedes usar las ramas de voltaje Altas, te darán una buena tensión para un par de buenos amplificadores.
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Hola amigo Tacatomon, gracias por la info, fijate que precisamente es lo que estaba checando y por eso comente que los voltajes los vi raros, porque si aplicamos la formula partiendo de C.D. que serian 92 V.C.D:
92/1.4141 =65.05 V.C.A., pero este trafo me entrega 70 V.C.A, ahi es donde no encuentro concordancia...tu que opinas??

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Las cuentas salen cuando es 1.3 el factor de multiplicación/división. Ya que ahí tomamos en cuenta las pérdidas en el puente rectificador. El trafo compensa la caída en los diodos con 70VAC

Aparte, la diferencia no es mucha 

Saludos al foro.


----------



## moonwalker

quiero apuntar que lo que dice oscar monsalvo es cierto, uno podria cambiar el trimmer de 2k2 el cual es muy dificil de encontrar por dos resistencias de 1k (creo que si se consiguiera de precision seria mucho mejor) en varios modelos de QSC hacen este tipo de arreglo para el LIMIT. En varios amplificadores RAM tambien hacen este tipo de arreglo con dos resistencias, por cierto consegui un diseño de un PCB para el amplficador RAM de la serie MA que habia hecho ya hace mucho tiempo y me gustaria compartirlos con ustedes, es casi exacto a los amplificadores QSC que hemos estado contruyendo aqui en el foro, por lo que no habrá tantos topicos y explicaciones acerca de el, porque es practicamente el mismo amplificador con configuración sciklai.. asi que lo postearé en el tema Diagrama Amplificadores para que le echen un vistazo, o no se si lo publique por acá porque prácticamente es el mismo amplificador QSC pero con menos transistores y algunas pocas diferencias.. gracias


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero alcides buenos dias disculpe si no es mucha molestia, de poder decirme como le calibro las bias a esta qsc no tengo mucha experiencia en la calibracion GRACIAS.


----------



## alcides alvarez

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero alcides buenos dias disculpe si no es mucha molestia, de poder decirme como le calibro las bias a esta qsc no tengo mucha experiencia en la calibracion GRACIAS.



El limis, debes  (trimer de 2k) dejarlo a la mitad  y el bias (trimer de 100 ohm) debes moverlo mientras tomas una medicion entre el tierra de la targeta driver y la base de los tr driver. ARTHAS recomienda dejarlo en 0,61,pero no es igual tener 16 tr de potencia a tener 8 tr.  saludos y suerte.


----------



## juancarlosgil

Hola amigos e estado presentando un problema con la etapa qsc a bajó volumen suena perfecta y al subir volumen distorsiona y baja el voltaje en las baces de los drivers e estado probando con 37 volt le cambie las resistencias polarizadoras de los diodos a 1.3 k y la del medio de las vías a 120 ohm suena fino con dos transistores de salidas pero suele presentarme ese problema que podría ser a según e estado leyendo todos los condensadores nf tendrían que ser de 100volt aún no lo e cambiado a esos voltajes espero si algunos de ustedes a presentado este detalle podrían por favor ayudarme gracias un abrazo hermanos


----------



## Arthas

compadre esa qsc trabaja es con 93v dc si le pones 37 v por eso te suena asi no tiene el voltaje correcto. Prueba con otro trafo y veras los resultados.


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro, una pregunta, alguien tendrá el esquemático de el qsc1700 modificado que subió Oscar Monsalvo??, lo estoy tratando de sacar de el pcb, pero la verdad es que no tengo mucha experiencia y se me esta complicando un poco y quiero el esquemático para simular el circuito, revise todo el post pero no encontré el esquemático.
Gracias y saludos cordiales


----------



## SERGIOD

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, una pregunta, alguien tendrá el esquemático de el qsc1700 modificado que subió Oscar Monsalvo??, lo estoy tratando de sacar de el pcb, pero la verdad es que no tengo mucha experiencia y se me esta complicando un poco y quiero el esquemático para simular el circuito, revise todo el post pero no encontré el esquemático.
> Gracias y saludos cordiales



Si esta en el foro y de seguro en este tema también


----------



## Delphos

SERGIOD dijo:


> Si esta en el foro y de seguro en este tema también



Hola amigo Sergio, efectivamente este diagrama que es el original si esta, pero el que no veo es el que modifico Oscar Monsalvo.

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

hola gran comunidad he vuelto otra vez a este foro tan genial para prontamente o mañana o estos próximos días adjuntarles un PCB que hice para los amplificadores de la serie MA de RAM. Me gustaría adjuntarselos aquí en este mismo tema ya que este amplificador es exactamente igual (salvos algunas pequeñas diferencias) a los amplificadores QSC 1700 y RMX1450 que se se han venido desarrollando en este tema. como ya les dije, la circuiteria es casi idéntica con salida scicklai y de paso les adjuntare el plano electrónico rediseñado por mí para que los que aún tienen dudas con este tipo de conexión de transistores de salida analicen y se guíen para el correcto armado tanto para esta linea de RAM como las QSC ya mencionadas.. muchos saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

moonwalker dijo:


> hola gran comunidad he vuelto otra vez a este foro tan genial para prontamente o mañana o estos próximos días adjuntarles un PCB que hice para los amplificadores de la serie MA de RAM. Me gustaría adjuntarselos aquí en este mismo tema ya que este amplificador es exactamente igual (salvos algunas pequeñas diferencias) a los amplificadores QSC 1700 y RMX1450 que se se han venido desarrollando en este tema. como ya les dije, la circuiteria es casi idéntica con salida scicklai y de paso les adjuntare el plano electrónico rediseñado por mí para que los que aún tienen dudas con este tipo de conexión de transistores de salida analicen y se guíen para el correcto armado tanto para esta linea de RAM como las QSC ya mencionadas.. muchos saludos



Saludo hermano aun estamos esperando ese aporte que prometiste,en la actualidad estoy con el qsc1700,pero ahora quisiera algo de mayor potencia para mis bajos que me recomiendas?.


----------



## moonwalker

Primeramente les aporto este PCB para la construcción de esta serie de RAM porque sé que son amplificadores de alta gama (en mi opinión). Se los adjunto en este tema de amplificador peavey hechizo porque se ha venido tratando mayormente la construcción del amplificador QSC 1700, dada la similitud de ambos amplificadores con configuración sciklai de la cual muchos no están familiarizados (hace algún tiempo incluyéndome). Rediseñé el plano electrónico de la etapa driver junto con la fuente de alimentación incluida para resolver dudas que  aun tengan con  la conexión de los transistores de salida de estos amplificadores (configuración sciklai) porque es que ambos amplificadores QSC1700 y RAM serie MA tienen muchas similitudes tanto en la etapa driver como en la conexión de la etapa de salida. 
	La serie MA de RAM posee 3 modelos (MA400, MA800 y MA1200) estos difieren entre sí principalmente por el nivel de voltaje +/- con el cual son operados y por ende la potencia que entregan. No estaría de más decir que el PCB sirve para los tres modelos pero se deben hacer algunos cambios en los valores de los componentes marcados en rojo en el plano electrónico. Estos cambios están basados en el nivel de voltaje con el que se opere el amplificador, por ende se incluye el transformador con los voltajes de secundarios y la potencia entregada. En mi conclusión, estos cambios que se deben realizar en los valores de algunos componentes dependiendo del nivel de voltaje con el que se opere el amplificador, nos ayudará a determinar también cuáles son más o menos aquellos componentes cuyos valores deben ser cambiados en el amplificador QSC1700, ya que es sabido que cuando éste último es operado con voltajes distintos al original, tiende a mal funcionar. Por tal razón estoy seguro que estos cambios en algunos componentes en el amplificador RAM nos darán alguna idea de que componentes se deben cambiar en qsc1700 cuando vamos a operarlo con un nivel de voltaje DC diferente al establecido originalmente. En un documento en Paint les dejo entonces el plano electrónico con una tabla estableciendo los cambios de los valores componentes que deben ser realizados. 
	Siguiendo mi filosofía de la lucha contra el excesivo cableado aéreo el cual estéticamente en mi opinión no se ve bien, he diseñado sólo dos PCBs para: etapa driver, etapa de transistores de salida, fuente de alimentación y circuito de protección. Una versión más compacta que hice en la que incluía las cuatro etapas en un solo PCB, la extravié  sin embargo estos dos pcbs podrían ser unidos en una sola tarjeta con prolijidad y paciencia con puentes donde es necesario (los puntos de conexión entre ambas tarjetas están alineados aproximadamente uno con otro), aunque los puentes podrían no quedar rectos como es debido,  se tendría que modificar los puntos terminales de conexión de una tarjeta para que estén lo más alineados posible con los de la otra. Pero si no se quieren complicar, sólo cableen y listo. El filtro de salida del amplificador está formado solamente por una bobina en serie sin la acostumbrada resistencia en paralelo (así lo establece el diagrama original de RAM) sin embargo pueda ser necesario o no que se le agregue. Incluí el sistema de protección, puede ser omitido. Entonces les adjunto el PCB con su plano electrónico y la tabla de cambios…El esquema original tiene como transistores drivers unos mje340 y complemento los cuales reemplacé por 15033 y 15032 por mayor seguridad aunque pienso que con los primeros van bien. Aparte de las dos tarjetas principales, hay una tercera de la que se me olvidaba decirles donde se encuentran los LED clip, Fault y ON (encendido). Puedo deducir que el NTC en la etapa de protección debe ir lo mas cerca posible o adherido al disipador de calor de los transistores de potencia. Bueno espero que les haya gustado este proyecto, esperemos entonces colegas que se animen a armarlo.   Saludos a todos, Dios les bendiga. Att moonwalker.


----------



## CHUWAKA

helo no puedo abrir el archivo sera que lo podrian pasar a pdf por favor GRACIAS......
cuando lo quiero abrir me sale esta inscripcion ,,,( FORMAT NOT KNOWN CLICK HERE TO SHOW BINARY DUMP)) y no es con todos los archivos rar es solo con algunos que no puedo... gracias


----------



## moonwalker

aqui esta el plano electronico junto con la tabla de cambios que se deben hacer, y tambien los componentes en el pcb..

componentes RAM



hola jose real,emte no se porque no abre el documento.. solo abro el programa Wizard y enseguida lo abre bien...


----------



## djerick1986

ivan junior dijo:


> moonwalker la piooner que tengo la estoy trabajando con -96/+96, le cambie algunas cosas para trabajarla con ese voltaje y suena bien, confiable, calentamiento normal saludos



cuales fueron los arreglos


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero alcides disculpe la pregunta pero no tengo mucha experiencia con las qsc pero si no es mucha molestia podria decirme como van conectados los transistores de potencia, segun lo que he visto es que los positivos van en la base negativa y los negativos en la base positiva si estoy mal me puede hacer el favor de corregirme.
estoy realizano este circuito


----------



## escamargoj

Amigo asi como lo ves hay que hacerlo claro los transistores pnp se colocan en la fuente positiva y los transistores npn en fuente negativa los colectores de ambos a tierra y por esto no hay necesidad de colocarle mica o protectores aisladores a los transistores como en otras configuraciones, este amplificador asi como esta sale de una asi que no le dude en armarlo exitos.


----------



## alcides alvarez

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero alcides disculpe la pregunta pero no tengo mucha experiencia con las qsc pero si no es mucha molestia podria decirme como van conectados los transistores de potencia, segun lo que he visto es que los positivos van en la base negativa y los negativos en la base positiva si estoy mal me puede hacer el favor de corregirme.
> estoy realizano este circuito



Saludos.  la forma como los transistores se colocan es como la cuasi-complementaria. Los 2sc5200,su alimentación es negativa atravez del emisor,el cual lleva una resistencia. El colector a tierra,pero nunca al tap central del transformador (GND). Los 2sa1943,su emisor junto conla resistencia van al positivo. Ten mucho cuidado en este tipo de coneccion por que ese ha sido el error de muchos con estos amplificadores. Puedes guiarte por las imágenes que yo mismo subi al foro en este mismo tema. Te recomiendo armarlo por que suena duriisimo,especialmente a 4 ohm. Yo lo tengo con 10 tr,osea 5 por rama y sin protección aunque es mejor colocarle una protección. saludos


----------



## moonwalker

dexter el archivo que dice Plano Ram serie MA que esta a un post de tu pregunta,explica claramente la conexiones de los transistores de salida para QSC la cual es la misma que veras en el diagrama.. tienes que leer mas brother...


----------



## scania

hola muchachos les  me surgio un problemita con la placa de  la qsc arme todo como dice y la probe y las resistencias de 22ohm que estan en las salida  se quemaron y pasa que si estas estan el ampli no prende y me prende la lampara serie que tengo  ala resistencia de 22 ohm la sacos y el ampli anda muy bien..cual puede ser el problema . el ampli funciona con 85 vol


----------



## CHUWAKA

mmmm 22ohm?????   me parece que son de .22hom


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola a todos: disculpen que los saque de tema, estoy intentando reparar una potencia de la cual no consigo el circuito, ya busque por todo internet y por el foro sin resultados es por eso que recurro a ustedes, les dejo unas fotos de la misma. Desde ya muchas gracias por los aportes que me puedan hacer.


----------



## scania

jose circuit disculpame no me esplique bien es la que estan en la placa de los driver fijate que ahi  2 de 22ohmy estas se me queman y no se por que?


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

moonwalker saludos, compañero los 1n4934 se pueden reemplazar por diodos FR102 A FR107? ya que el FR102 tiene similares carasteristicas que el 1n4934. 
lo pregunto ya que tengo fuentes dañadas de pc con estos diodos.



Disculpen por hacer la pregunta a una sola persona, la pregunta es para el que me pueda sacar de dudas.


----------



## moonwalker

hola eduardo estuve revisando los datasheet de ambos diodos FR107 y 1n4934 y es casi igual.. úsalos.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

moonwalker saludos, gracias por la respuesta, si no estoy mal desde el FR102,FR103,FR104,FR105,FR106,FR107 sirven.



Voy a experimentar con la tarjeta de MA800 cambiando los MJE15032 y MJE15033 por D718 y B688, los diodos FR102, ya que tengo varias existencias de estos materiales.
¿ el voltaje en DC para la tarjeta seria +69 0 -69?.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo No recomendaría usar transistores de Nomenclatura 2SD-2SB en cualquier montaje. Suelen ser los más falsificados. Los MJE no se ven afectados tanto con ese problema.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Tacatomon saludos, lo que comentas es cierto pero en mi caso tengo los originales el B688 y el D718, los tengo guardados por mas de 10 años uno es de color verde y otro de color negro con la T de toshiba.


----------



## moonwalker

hola eduardo, bueno en el esquema original aparece un voltaje de +/- 75 vdc pero con ese nivel de voltaje que tienes esta bien.. saludos y esperamos tus comentarios


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero  moonwalker buenos dias disculpe la molestia tengo una preguntica que quisiera que me colaborara con ella. como calculo en cuanto tiene que quedar las bias de cualquier qsc con x transistores de potencia, estoy haciendo la 1700.
GRACIAS POR LA ATENCION PRESTADA


----------



## moonwalker

eso depende. segun mi opinión de la cantidad de transistores de potencia de salida que tengas... pero para ser algo más general según el post de fogonazo acerca de la puesta en marcha de amplificadores, un seguro valor de corriente de bias estaría entre los 25 mA y 40 mA lo cual representa un valor seguro...pero ya teniendo una etapa como la 1700 de qsc la cual tiene una cantidad apreciable de transistores, he visto que la corriente de bias la han dejado en 50mA a 80mA, ojo!!! de todas maneras hay que tener cuidado. Traduciendo al español el manual de servicio de los modelos de la serie RMX de QSC, en un recuadro aparece los valores seguros de corriente de Bias por ejemplo: para el amplificador RMX1450 QSC el cual contiene 8 transistores de potencia (4 por rama) con un voltaje de alimentación de +/-80 VDC un seguro valor de corriente de bias sería de 50mA por transistor de salida... espero que te orientes en algo y éxitos..


----------



## rubenchaco

Encontré el circuito que estaba buscando y lo comparto con ustedes, es el primero, puse el megatech y el mte juntos para comparar ya que son muy similares. Saludos.


----------



## andrew01

Hola Ruben
******************** saludos mi viejo amigo excelente amplificador probado por mí en 80 voltios dc + / - no hay problema en amperios puedo enviar
imagen del amplificador de trabajo
un cordial saludo
andrew01: Approval:


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola Andrew01, las imagenes estan aca: _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/index51.html#post860643_, el transformador es de 86v 43v 0v 43v 86v ca y 19 amper. Son 13 5200 y 13 1943 osea 26 tr por canal, de los cuales 2 son parte del drive y 4 de la coneccion de alto voltaje. La potencia es de mi primo, me la trajo quemada, medí la fuente y vi 120 volts por rama y le dije que no podia repararla, en un mes la reparo 3 veces con un tecnico primero y despues con otros, volvió con la potencia y me dijo: te la regalo, si queres le saco nafta al auto para prenderle fuego. Bueno esa es la historia de la potencia, de todos modos la voy a reparar para mi ya que encontré el problema, en la mascara de componentes dice una cosa y en el circuito otra yo creo que lo hacen a propósito para que no la puedan reparar, en el archivo están marcados algunos de los errores a los cuales hago referencia. Saludos.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero Oscar buenas tardes disculpe la pregunta pero esta tarjeta funciona asi como esta aqui pienso armar esta. gracias por la atencion prestada


----------



## Arthas

Buenas compañeros traigo una muestra de la peavey 1200 que reforme a mi gusto estoy empezando el armado para que observen como va

saludos


----------



## Arthas

Otro driver la qsc 1700 en proceso de armado adjunto fotos


----------



## moonwalker

hola arthas me gustaria el funcionamiento 100 por ciento de la peavey 1200... ya la instalaste??


----------



## jose31

Arthas dijo:


> Buenas compañeros traigo una muestra de la peavey 1200 que reforme a mi gusto estoy empezando el armado para que observen como va
> 
> saludos



arthas como estas,cuentanos que cambios le hiciste o esta igual al original de oscar


----------



## Arthas

bueno la qsc tiene los mismos componentes es la que posteo Oscar pero le puse mas gruesas las pistas y las resistencias de 3k9 le puse de 5k ya que son las que bajan el voltaje a los zener pero no hay mucha diferencia, en cuanto a la peavey 1200 yo hice mi propio diseño y la verdad suena muy bien sin calentamiento buen driver.


----------



## jose31

Arthas dijo:


> bueno la qsc tiene los mismos componentes es la que posteo Oscar pero le puse mas gruesas las pistas y las resistencias de 3k9 le puse de 5k ya que son las que bajan el voltaje a los zener pero no hay mucha diferencia, en cuanto a la peavey 1200 yo hice mi propio diseño y la verdad suena muy bien sin calentamiento buen driver.



y al peavey 1200 que tal,tambien le hiciste cambios,creo que se calentaba por algunos diodos o resistencias


----------



## moonwalker

hola arthas respecto a la peavey 1200 que tu hiciste, fue la misma que posteó oscar??? hicistes los cambios sugeridos que no recuerdo en que parte de este tema yo adjunté???..


----------



## Arthas

no es la misma edu-d subio el plano resumido y yo lo hice a mi manera manteniendo los componentes originales que lleva el plano, no presenta calentamiento el driver suena muy bien.
saludos


----------



## moonwalker

arthas y como hiciste con el diodo doble del control de bias codigo 13386 (creo) que va adherido al disipador  de calor de los transistores de salida???


----------



## Arthas

lo coloque en la baquela y todo va bien hasta ahora no la han traido por daño.


----------



## moonwalker

arthas otra pregunta es comercial el diodo 13386 en barranquilla??


----------



## Arthas

no lo he visto en su lugar le pongo 2 diodos rapidos ya sean 1n4936, uf4004, fr105 entre otros


----------



## wilmerjavier

hola cordial saludo a todos, resulta que arme un amplificador spain de esos que hacen aca en barranquilla colombia, y me gustaria colocarle un circuito inyector de esos que usan comparador de voltaje como el LM311 o el IR2117 y en vez de mosfet lleve transistores C5200 y su pareja, ya que me an dicho que con este inyector los bajos golpen mas fuerte, si alguno tiene este esquema agradeceria me lo facilitara, para sacar mi proyecto adelante, muchas gracias saludes a todos


----------



## andrew01

Use mosfet irf3710


----------



## wilmerjavier

hola saludes a todos, interesante el circuito de andrew01, pero me gustaria saber si alguien sabe como colocarle al circuito inyector que esta arriba, transistores como el C5200 y su pareja, en vez de mosfet, muchas gracias espero respuesta, saludes....


----------



## Arthas

date una vuelta por la master audio ese sistema de doble voltaje te queda mejor ya que la spain  es salida por emisor igual que la master .


----------



## wilmerjavier

hola saludes a todos, amigo arthas, tengo ese sistema la de la crest la inyeccion, pero inyecta en rampa, me gustaria que inyectara de golpe, por que asi el bajo sale mas estremecedor, el problema es que lo hice con mosfeet, y el mosfet es delicado con sus voltajes, en cualquier momento saca la mano, lo que no sucede con los transistores, por ahi tambien me recomendaron la inyeccion de la pro dj, dicen que es buena, tambien me recomendaron colocarle a la tarjeta del amplificador, un circuito corrector de olseft, en fin vere como  me va con todo eso, gracias a los amigos del foro a arthas por su aporte, muchas gracias amigo saludes....


----------



## moonwalker

gracias arthas por el dato. siempre he querido armar la etapa peavey pv1200.


----------



## jeison hernandez

Colegas del foro. aquí les subo el diagrama de inyección de un amplificador llamado pro-dj 13.0, lo saque del plano que subió el compañero mono pibe. no lo he probado. ojala y alguien se anime a probarlo


----------



## wilmerjavier

Hola cordial saludo a todos, exelente diagrama amigo jeison lo voy a ensayar, se ve bien a ver que tal inyecta, espero que sea brusca la inyeccion... para que los graves se sientan fuerte con buena presion.... sludes....


----------



## jose31

jeison hernandez dijo:


> Colegas del foro. aquí les subo el diagrama de inyección de un amplificador llamado pro-dj 13.0, lo saque del plano que subió el compañero mono pibe. no lo he probado. ojala y alguien se anime a probarlo



hola como estas, estuve simulando el circuito inyector y no me da,esta simplificado,puedes subir el esquema de la pro dj completa para analizarlo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

tengo una  duda. por que el inyector usa transitores complementarios, 2sa1943 y 2sc5200
en vez de usar mosfets para aumentar la potencia de verdad,
en ese caso esos 2 pares de transistores, se los agregaria a la salida final del qsc 1700


----------



## jeison hernandez

disculpen compañeros por no dar la suficientes especificaciones. ya me pongo en eso, mientras tanto les subo el diagrama original. que ya esta aqui en el foro como les dije


----------



## wilmerjavier

hola saludes a todos, amigo jeison podrias subir un inyector que inyecte de golpe, para que los bajos salgan fuertes, agradesco todo el esfuerzo que as hecho, por la informacion que as posteado que es muy interesante, para todos y gracias amigo saludes.....


----------



## wilmerjavier

amigo jose31 simula este inyector a ver si funciona, agradeceria que lo probaras y digas si realmente fuciona, tienes que correjir el zenner de abajo de 5.1 voltios jirarlo 180 grados y listo ya que el archivo donde lo actualize no lo pude subir el sistema no me dejo, o puedes revisar la pagina 72 del tema yorkville 6040 bridget y con inyectores ahí esta bien el inyector, cordial saludo....


----------



## Edu-D

jeison hernandez dijo:


> disculpen compañeros por no dar la suficientes especificaciones. ya me pongo en eso, mientras tanto les subo el diagrama original. que ya esta aqui en el foro como les dije



No lo habia visto este diagrama ya habia reparado muchos de estos amplificadores y es muy familiar gracias x el digrama


----------



## wilmerjavier

hola saludes a todos, bueno aqui les traigo otro circuito inyector de voltaje esta vez usando mosfeet, ojala que alguien lo simule y nos diga si funciona, para hacer este circuito en nuestros proyectos, seguire buscando mas diagramas de inyectores hasta que encontremos uno que funcione para hacerlo, saludes....

hola saludes, aqui subo el inyector de la pro dj... le coloque todo los componentes que lleva, simulenlo por favor a ver si ahora si funciona, saludes a todos adjunto archivo


----------



## wilmerjavier

hola saludes a todos, amigos estuve investigando, y encontre la siguiente informacion, resulta que el inyector para la targeta spain, es de esos que trabajan con comparador de voltaje y con mosfeet, el problema es que no tenemos un circuito de esos, que este funcionando hay varios pero no sabemos si funcionan.... alguien puede aportar un circuito inyector con comparador de voltaje y con mosfeet ya que estos dan mayor amperaje y con inyeccion brusca, que se traduce en un golpe de bajos firme, ¿por que la tarjeta spain?.... por que esta tarjeta trabaja con zener con voltajes de 40 voltios por rama en los transistores pequeños que tiene en la entrada de señal y por eso rinde, ademas le colocan un circuito corrector de olseef, y listo tenemos la potencia que tanto deseamos, con voltaje de 152 75 0 75 152 rectificados... saludes a todos esperamos respuestas......


----------



## jose31

wilmerjavier dijo:


> hola saludes a todos, amigos estuve investigando, y encontre la siguiente informacion, resulta que el inyector para la targeta spain, es de esos que trabajan con comparador de voltaje y con mosfeet, el problema es que no tenemos un circuito de esos, que este funcionando hay varios pero no sabemos si funcionan.... alguien puede aportar un circuito inyector con comparador de voltaje y con mosfeet ya que estos dan mayor amperaje y con inyeccion brusca, que se traduce en un golpe de bajos firme, ¿por que la tarjeta spain?.... por que esta tarjeta trabaja con zener con voltajes de 40 voltios por rama en los transistores pequeños que tiene en la entrada de señal y por eso rinde, ademas le colocan un circuito corrector de olseef, y listo tenemos la potencia que tanto deseamos, con voltaje de 152 75 0 75 152 rectificados... saludes a todos esperamos respuestas......



he visto uno de esos en los diagramas de los qsc5050 y 2450 lo podrias simplificar como tu lo haces


----------



## wilmerjavier

Hola saludes a toda la comunidad del foro, cordial saludo amigo jose31, bueno me pondre a simplificar el circuito inyector, no se ve dificil de sacar, el diagrama es muy claro, apenas lo saque lo subo y lo simulas a ver que tal.... pero ten en cuenta que la qsc es salida por tap central, miemtras que la spain es salida por emisor de transistor, para que simules bien a ver si funciona, saludes....

adjunto archivo de los inyectores de la qsc rmx 5050
las entradas pcur y ncur van a los emisores de los driver de los transistores de potencia, se puede decir que de aqui toman la señal sp de las entradas de los comparadores LM311, saludes....


tambien adjunto el esquema de los inyectores de la qsc 2450, espero la simulen cordial saludo....


----------



## wilmerjavier

hola saludes a todos, amigos aqui les dejo dos diagramas mas de inyectores esta vez del amplificador ram, con el comparador IR2117, y mosfet... simulenlo a ver si todo esta bien, saludes.....

se actualizo el diagrama del inyector con mosfet, revisen y simulen debe funcionar... saludes a todos....

estuve revisando y revisando estos dos (2) circuitos, el primero es del amplificador ram, el segundo del amplificador apex, los revise y los compare con los esquemas originales y a mi parecer estan bien, pero de todas formas simulenlo y comenten si funciona o no funciona.... a mi parecer deben funcionar, saludes.....


----------



## wilmerjavier

wilmerjavier dijo:


> hola saludes a todos, amigos aqui les dejo dos diagramas mas de inyectores esta vez del amplificador ram, con el comparador IR2117, y mosfet... simulenlo a ver si todo esta bien, saludes.....
> 
> se actualizo el diagrama del inyector con mosfet, revisen y simulen debe funcionar... saludes a todos....
> 
> estuve revisando y revisando estos dos (2) circuitos, el primero es del amplificador ram, el segundo del amplificador apex, los revise y los compare con los esquemas originales y a mi parecer estan bien, pero de todas formas simulenlo y comenten si funciona o no funciona.... a mi parecer deben funcionar, saludes.....




Hola saludes a todos, estoy decepcionado, algunos esquemas tienen errores, y yo copie el error.... sin embargo busque mas esquemas y pude ver los errores, el pcb y esquema es el que subi de color verde, tiene error en el inyector revisen y veran, estos dos que subi ya los revise y los revise y los volvi a revisar, ahora si simulen que va a funcionar....  ya estoy cansado de buscar y simplificar, pero ya llegue a la cima, donde queria estar y llegue.... saludes.....


----------



## jeison hernandez

compañero wilmerjavier. le subo un amplificador que subió un es compañero, ya hace rato y ya no se encuentra en el foro, se trata del compañero YIROSHI. para que le sea un poco mas fácil despejar dudas es el mismo circuito que estas analizando  espero que sea de ayuda


----------



## wilmerjavier

hola cordial saludo a los amigos del foro, amigo jeison hernandez, gracias por tus aportes muy valiosos, y a toda la comunidad.
Bueno y de esta manera llega el final al tema, en cuanto a inyectores.... pues ya se disiparon las dudas..... ahora a descansar y reposar mi mente..... muchas gracias y saludes amigos........


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola amigos, soy nuevo en este foro , pero un aficionado a la electronica . He leido casi todos los post de este parte y me decidi por la peavy 1200 de compañero oscar. subo foto por si ven algun error,Si alguien tiene el esquema simplificado de esta targeta favor subirlo , porque tengo el original y no lo entiendo.  ya casi termino y haré pruebas a ver que tal .


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola a todos.dejo imagen de como hice la prueba, los transistores son 2sc 5200 y el A1943 , mas la  coneccion al transfo que era de 50-0-50, cuentenme si algo hice mal , ah no hay pista cortadas ni nada por el estilo gracias . tengo un corto porque la lampara se  enciende toda, gracias a los que me puedan, ayudar es la peayvy1200 del compañero oscar. si alguien tiene el esquema de esta targeta favor subirlo porque tengo el original  pero estoy perdido.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos amigo. Seguramente el corto esta en la conecion que usaste en los tr de potencia. En los aportes del ing monsalvo, esta una imagen con la forma del coneccionado de esos tr.


----------



## Delphos

carlos correa dijo:


> hola a todos.dejo imagen de como hice la prueba, los transistores son 2sc 5200 y el A1943 , mas la  coneccion al transfo que era de 50-0-50, cuentenme si algo hice mal , ah no hay pista cortadas ni nada por el estilo gracias . tengo un corto porque la lampara se  enciende toda, gracias a los que me puedan, ayudar es la peayvy1200 del compañero oscar. si alguien tiene el esquema de esta targeta favor subirlo porque tengo el original  pero estoy perdido.



Que tal amigo carlos correa , al parecer estas utilizando las resistencias de 5 W.  *3.9 ohms* , deben de ser de *3.9 kohm*, ese es el primer error que encontre.

Saludos.


----------



## jose31

carlos correa dijo:


> hola a todos.dejo imagen de como hice la prueba, los transistores son 2sc 5200 y el A1943 , mas la  coneccion al transfo que era de 50-0-50, cuentenme si algo hice mal , ah no hay pista cortadas ni nada por el estilo gracias . tengo un corto porque la lampara se  enciende toda, gracias a los que me puedan, ayudar es la peayvy1200 del compañero oscar. si alguien tiene el esquema de esta targeta favor subirlo porque tengo el original  pero estoy perdido.



de vaina no se te quemo mas nada,tienes que cambiar las resistencias de 5 vatios por 3.3k no ohmios


----------



## Mat-Corr

Eureka !!!! ya lo puse a sonar el peavy 1200 del compañero oscar me tocó duro pero asi voy aprendiendo ya que solo soy un aficionado con unos minimos conocimientos en electronica.

gracias alcides alvarez, Delphos , jose31, despues que coloqué el mensaje ese fue el primer error que encontre( habia puesto 3,9 ohm en vez de 3.9k ) como tambien la del bendito diodo que va junto al zener de 15v  que esta mal puesto en la imagen

dejo contancia a los que lo estan armando  la pbc del ing. oscar que si funciona solo es cuestion de colocar los componentes correctos y de una arranca.

dejo el link de prueba de sonido que hice del amplificador peavy 1200 que tiene un muy buen sonido para los interesados en armarla


----------



## escamargoj

Muy bien muchas felicidades Carlos, el aprendisaje que dejan estos proyectos es muy bueno y ayudan mucho para futuros proyectos, muy bien por usted y su sonido.


----------



## Mat-Corr

Gracias amigo escamargoj asi es que se aprende. Bueno la idea ahora es armar la segunda targeta para volverlo estero, les quisiera preguntar a todos ¿ con un solo transformador lo puedo volver estero o cada targeta necesita de un transfo? . si  que alguien lo tiene funcionando (1 solo transfo) que me comente, le quedare altamente agracedcido, saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

de manera obligada se necesitan dos transformadores para convertir el amplificador en estéreo, puesto que la salida positiva de parlante es el punto medio del transformador y ya correspondería a una etapa....dime con cuanto voltaje la pusiste a funcionar y me gustaría verla con más transistores.. muchas felicidades carlos


----------



## Mat-Corr

gracias moonwalker, por ahora tocara parar el proyecto de volver el peavy 1200 en estereo ya que acá los transfo son carisimos y pensé que  con un solo transfo lo podia volver estereo, una preguntica a todos ¿si uno las dos targetas a un solo transfo me queda un amplificador monofico mas reforzado, con mayor potencia o puede haber corto o como es la cosa? alguien que por favor me explique , le quedare altamente agradecido


----------



## moonwalker

pana, pienso yo que lo que tu quieres hacer es una configuración Bridge.... pero leyendo bien y analizando tu pedido de unir dos tarjetas con un sólo transformador, no es posible... lo que sí podría resultar es algo nada bueno, y unirlas de que manera??? siempre se necesitarán los dos transformadores para que cada tarjeta use su respectivo transformador o en su defecto un sólo transformador pero con dos bobinas secundarias independientes... otra vez te repito, QSC y este modelo de Peavey usan el modo de conexión de salida positiva a través del tap central del transformador así que esta manera de conexión conlleva a usar dos transformadores independientes o un sólo transformador con dos bobinas secundarias independientes. Por lo tanto tu sugerencia no es posible...


----------



## Mat-Corr

entendido moonwalker, muy clara tu explicacion , muchas garcia mi hermano. saludo.


----------



## moonwalker

ok mira no me respondista la pregunta que te hice colega... cuantos voltios le suministraste a la tarjeta??


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola moonwalker, a la targeta  le suministré 50-0-50 v rms. saludo


----------



## moonwalker

con un voltaje mas o menos de +/- 70 dc... gracias carlos, agrégale más transistores... estoy que me la armo en un PCB más compacto


----------



## alcides alvarez

Amigos ya casi me animo a armar esa peavy . que tal suena? es mas poderosa que la qsc1700?  hace un tiempo arme la qsc1700 pero actualmente la tengo abandonada por que arme otro modelo: la zener de 500w por canal y el tr3500 del amigo yiroshi.  Moonwalker,  me agradan ese tipo de pcb que realizas, ya que no hay que estar pegando tanto cable que aveces se hace fastidioso.


----------



## jose31

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Amigos ya casi me animo a armar esa peavy . que tal suena? es mas poderosa que la qsc1700?  hace un tiempo arme la qsc1700 pero actualmente la tengo abandonada por que arme otro modelo: la zener de 500w por canal y el tr3500 del amigo yiroshi.  Moonwalker,  me agradan ese tipo de pcb que realizas, ya que no hay que estar pegando tanto cable que aveces se hace fastidioso.



hola como estas,como te fue con la tr3500 de yiroshi,que tal suena


----------



## alcides alvarez

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estas,como te fue con la tr3500 de yiroshi,que tal suena



Que tal compañero. Te comento que suena perfecto y con buena potencia en el bajo,mejor que una HP3500 original que había comprado hace un tiempo y la vendi para invertir ese dinero. La tengo trabajando con 5 tr por rama solo tengo un canal, pero ya estoy realizando el otro. Le coloco dos bajos de 18 pulgadas por 1500w en dos cajas de las publicadas por palomo (MARTIN AUDIO).


----------



## moonwalker

hola alcides... pues siempre he tratado de llevar la filosofía de la lucha contra el excesivo cableado por eso trato de hacer mis PCBs muy compacto...los próximos diseños de PCBs compacto serán para QSC1700 y peavey pv1200...


----------



## palomo

Oye Alcides no seas envidioso y postea fotos de tus clones Martin Audio en el post que hice, comparte tus experiencias con ellos, se que son algo pesados por el Horn que llevan pero asta ahorita eres el único que comenta que los  realizo, lograste hacer comparaciones entre otros bafles y estos.


----------



## alcides alvarez

palomo dijo:


> Oye Alcides no seas envidioso y postea fotos de tus clones Martin Audio en el post que hice, comparte tus experiencias con ellos, se que son algo pesados por el Horn que llevan pero asta ahorita eres el único que comenta que los  realizo, lograste hacer comparaciones entre otros bafles y estos.



Saludos palomo . Efectivamente realice dos cajas de esas y las estrene en una fiesta infantil  para la cual me alquilaron . Mañana publico algunas fotos en el post que abriste ,por ahora solo puedo adelantar  que pesan una barbaridad.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero ivan junior cordial saludo. disculpe, lo que pasa es que en el msj 581 del tema amplificador peavey hechizo usted habla de una tarjeta impulsora que trabaja con el 4558 para bajos con la tarjeta pionner. seria tan amable de colaborarme con esa tarjeta que usted dice, ya realice la tarjeta y suena de lo lindo, pero ahora la quisiera probar con esa tarjeta que usted menciona,se le agradecería.
gracias por su pronta colaboración.


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos, con respecto a los amplificadores RAM y QSC los cuales casi siempre usan la configuración de colector a tierra en los transistores de salida , tengo una pequeña duda, siempre la he tenido... ¿a qué se debe que algunos modelos tanto de QSC como de RAM, los transformadores no poseen un tap central que esté conectado al punto medio de los condensadores principales (salida positiva de parlantes) y en otros modelos sí?  por ejemplo, en la QSC 1700 se usa el Tap central mientras que en los modelos de QSC RMX (850, 1450) los transformadores no poseen el tap central? ¿Qué es lo que determina esto?


----------



## moonwalker

hola colegas en esta ocasión les adjunto varias fotos de un amplificador QSC 1700 que estoy construyendo en estos días. Es un diseño de PCB diferente al que se ha expuesto acá. Son dos tarjetas: una contiene los transistores de salida con los transistores drivers y la otra posee la fuente de poder junto con el circuito de amplificación para obtener un diseño compacto. Este nuevo PCB se los adjuntaré prontamente. Lo que parece un molino de viento dentro de la circuitería es la resistencia de 100 ohmios cuya consecución fue un vía crucis. La que conseguí fue de 150 ohmios y tan grande que no cupo en al espacio que había reservado para dicho componente en el PCB por lo que tuve que hacer una adaptación para colocarlo en el área que le correspondía. coloqué una resistencia de 220 ohmios en paralelo a esta resistencia variable para conseguir un valor o más cercano a los 100 ohmios como lo especifica el diagrama.El transformador posee 64+64 VAC, y la tarjeta de salida para 16 transistores. Espero que les guste y en estos días les adjunto el PCB gracias. ATT. moonwalker


----------



## moonwalker

Hola chicos. Bueno continuando con el hilo en la construcción del amplificador QSC1700 que presente arriba las fotos, quiero comentarles que he tenido por primera vez un raro fenómeno por decirlo así en el ajuste del Bias de dicho amplificador. Basándome en el manual original de QSC de los amplificadores de la serie ONE donde se establece que si no se posee de un instrumental como el analizador de distorsión un rápido y menos preciso método puede realizarse para el ajuste del Bias al medir la tensión en una de las resistencias de emisor de los transistores drivers y fijar el valor aproximadamente en 80mV. Siguiendo esto, bajé el valor a 80mV pero dejado el ajuste en ese valor, en pocos segundos, éste va decreciendo gradual y muy lentamente hasta fijarse en 58 y 60 mV. He hecho varios ajustes y aún persiste esto. He revisado cada conexión de componentes en el PCB y todo está bien, he mantenido el valor de cada uno de los componentes como lo establece el plano original y los voltajes de +/-15 voltios están estables. El amplificador está alimentado con +/-91 voltios DC. ¿Porqué varía el bias? Bueno chicos de antemano gracias por su atención y espero cualquier sugerencia y opinión. Att. Moonwalker


----------



## aider melendez

ivan junior dijo:


> hola..alex le agradeceria ese circuito de la pionner, lo e buscado por todos lados  para trabajarlas en bajo les hago una targeta impulsora tambien con el 4558 cualquier cosa le mando el diseño


Hola amigos del foro, alguno de ustedes tiene la etapa impulsora a la que hace referencia nuestro compañero IVAN para bajos, gracias por sus respuestas. En la etapa pionner.


----------



## medinacruzz




----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos, una preguntica ¿ese pre_subw_car se puede conectar antes o despues del filtro pasa bajos?


----------



## Fogonazo

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros cordial saludos a todos, una preguntica ¿ese pre_subw_car se puede conectar antes o despues del filtro pasa bajos?





El archivo pre_subw_car.PDF *"Es"* del filtro pasa-bajos


----------



## moonwalker

hola colega ya este es el amplificador qsc1700 en su contenedor, claro faltaron alguno accesorios pero por ahora está en proceso pero suena espectacular. muy bueno este amplificador. saludos


----------



## alcidesruben

moonwalker dijo:


> hola colega ya este es el amplificador qsc1700 en su contenedor, claro faltaron alguno accesorios pero por ahora está en proceso pero suena espectacular. muy bueno este amplificador. saludos



Hola amigo exelente trabajo seria tan amable de publicar el pcb


----------



## moonwalker

claro que si hermano voy hacer algunos ajustes a los PCB y los subo al foro


----------



## aider melendez

medinacruzz dijo:


>


hola ya este lo conocia de construyasuvideorockola, yo me refiero al  diagrama montado en la etapa pionner, que no se como esta conectada.


----------



## moonwalker

hola alcides y resto de la comunidad, me he demorado un poco en adjuntar el PCB porque todavía faltan algunas cosas en el diseño y he tenido un poco el tiempo apretado ya en esta semana lo adjunto al foro. saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos, lo prometido es deuda. A



perdon piqué un tecla erróneamente.. aquí está el PCB un nuevo diseño para el amplificador QSC1700 que se ha venido desarrollando en este tema. Es un diseño más compacto: son dos tarjetas; la primera contiene todos los transistores de salida junto con los transistores drivers para colocar estos últimos en los mismos disipadores de calor. Los drivers son los mismos transistores C5200 y A1943. Coloqué éstos mismos porque me salen más baratos que cualquiera de alta potencia. La segunda tarjeta posee la tarjeta driver, con la fuente de alimentación excepto el puente de diodo el cual por seguridad lo atornillé con un pequeño disipador de calor y los filtros de salida RL y la red Zobel con su toma hacia salida de parlantes. este amplificador lo estoy alimentado con +/-91 voltios DC, 16 transistores de salida como lo especifica el plano original y fijé el bías tras conseguir los 80mV en una de las resistencias de emisor de los transistores drivers. Claro tuve que hacer varios ajustes hasta que el valor se estabilizó con una tolerancia de variación muy pequeña. Los componentes críticos en sus valores, excepto el reóstato de 100 ohmios,  como el NTC de 50 ohmios y el condensador NP de 47uF no los conseguí por lo que tuve que reemplazarlos por una resistencia de 33 ohmios y un condensador electrolítico polarizado de 47uF respectivamente. No sé si este último repercuta sobre la red de realimentación. Por sí acaso dispuse en el PCB la conexión en serie de dos condensadores electrolíticos polares de 100uF para conseguir aproximadamente los 47uF de forma no-polar. No sé si me explico. 
El amplificador lo probé con un bajo de 18 pulgadas subwoofer de 2500watts (supuestamente) y en realidad suena espectacular. Cualquier duda o sugerencia, háganla saber. Ah, el archivo posee dos formatos: uno en POINT cuya máscara negra ya está a escala para ser impreso directamente sin embargo también dispuse el archivo original en PCB wizard. bueno chicos gracias por la atención y espero que les guste.. att moonwalker


----------



## jairalfonso

Compañeros por hay arme la spain 1500 pero tengo un problema que cuando le conecto el parlante hace un ruido despacio como si le pasara corriente a los parlante quien me puede ayudar con este tema hay le adjunto fotos del circuito gracias...


----------



## julioaribi

Saludos compañeros. Ya que en este tema se ha nombrado mucho el amplificador QSC 1700, quiero preguntarles si sera posible hacer funcionar ese driver con el transformador de QSC1400 cuya fuente da en su secundario +76 y -76 una vez rectificados y filtrados. El 1700 se alimenta con +93 y -93. ¿Esa diferencia de tension en la alimentacion no podria causar problemas en el ajuste de ese driver?. Esto lo pregunto ya que leyendo aqui se ha dado a entender que el ajuste de estos etapas es bastante critico y preciso. Gracias


----------



## Arthas

Buenas compañeros despues de tanto tiempo publico nuevo diseño de la pv1200 ya que me llego una pvi2000 con los canales demasiado dañados y adapte el driver a los disipadores y el chasis original de fabrica. Anexo la fuente que me toco cambiar ya que la salida del pvi 2000 es por emisores. Saludos


----------



## Arthas

Proceso del armado del driver realizado por mi ya que cuento con un chasis de una peavey pvi 2000 y bueno aprovechar los componentes que tengo. Saludes.


----------



## Arthas

bueno anexo la fuente para el proximo clon pvi2000 ahi vamos


----------



## Arthas

felices fiestas compañeros tengo una dudita es normal el calentamiento de la resistencia de 5.6 ohm o solo cuando hay audio les agradezco los comentarios.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si se calienta esa resistencia sin señal de audio es porque el amplificador está oscilando.
Si se calienta con señal indicaría *C123 e*n corto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si esa resistencia se calienta , el amplificador está oscilando.

Coloca capacitores de 100 pF entre base y colector de Q104 , Q105 y tal vez Q106 y Q107


----------



## Arthas

Gracias por las respuestas efectivamente el capacitor 123 en serie con la resistencia 5.6 omhs estaba malo 
Bueno por otro lado quisiera utilizar la tarjeta de entrada audio de una peavey pvi2000 que compre a un amigo con los canales inservibles la cual le hice los drivers de la pv1200. Al realizar las conexiones funciona pero la frecuencia alta se escucha como si raspara pero leve o se oye nítido como debería. Adjunto los diagramas de ambos amplificadores y las conexiones que realice. El control de volumen lo agregue donde esta el del pvi2000.


----------



## geovannyspaulino

juan moscoso dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Bueno gracias por su ayuda, y final mente me decidí a construir la QSC 1700 pero en mono para mover un bajo de 15” que complementa la cabina de altos y medios, aquí algunas fotos, termino de apretar algunos tornillos y empiezo con las mediciones, cuadrar el bías y demás…
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71005
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71006
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71007
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71008
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71009
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71010



Amigo podrías compartir el pcb de la qQSC 1700 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Dudo que conteste * , la última visita de juan moscoso  fue el May 15, 2012


----------



## demoledor1200

Arthas dijo:


> felices fiestas compañeros tengo una dudita es normal el calentamiento de la resistencia de 5.6 ohm o solo cuando hay audio les agradezco los comentarios.Ver el archivo adjunto 174839


Buenos días amigo, tengo una duda. Se pueden usar resistencias normales y no de precisión? es que no las consigo.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Si se calienta esa resistencia sin señal de audio es porque el amplificador está oscilando.
> Si se calienta con señal indicaría *C123 e*n corto


Amigo puedo reemplazarlas resistencias de precisión por resistencias normales?


----------



## Fogonazo

demoledor1200 dijo:


> Buenos días amigo, tengo una duda. Se pueden usar resistencias normales y no de precisión? es que no las consigo.
> 
> Amigo puedo reemplazarlas resistencias de precisión por resistencias normales?


¿ Cual resistencia de precisión ?


----------



## demoledor1200

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual resistencia de precisión ?


Todas las que tienen una tolerancia del 1%. R1,2,3 10k-1%, 75k-1%


----------



## Fogonazo

demoledor1200 dijo:


> Todas las que tienen una tolerancia del 1%. R1,2,3 10k-1%, 75k-1%


Si puedes.
Pero se podría alterar el resultado/buen funcionamiento del amplificador.


----------



## Melissa71

Yo he leído la mayoría de los mensajes de este tema y más del 80% de éstos no son de peavey 1200, son de qsc, ram, "inyectores" y muchas cosas más. Así que no entiendo por qué me quitan mi mensaje que acerca de si se le puede poner a la peavey 1200 los step driver de la master 3600.
Por ejemplo: Amplificador Peavey 1200 hechizo en esta página la palabra peavey aparece una sola vez


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás pretenda que ahora me ponga a leer y corregir los 1111 mensajes ¿?

Además de todo, consultar con el dibujito de una *PCB SIN DIAGRAMA *, es poco profesional y mal visto en un Foro Técnico !


----------



## trivicell

amigo la qsc 1700 funciona ?


----------



## Luceros

Disculpen la molestia*,* pero me podrían apoyar con el diagrama de conexión de esta tarjeta Qsc ?* Y*a que me bas*é* en el diagrama que encontré publicado y me manda directo a corto circuito con la lámpara en serie* , *muchas gracias por su atención*.*


----------



## Fogonazo

Luceros dijo:


> Disculpen la molestia*,* pero me podrían apoyar con el diagrama de conexión de esta tarjeta Qsc*? Y*a que me bas*é* en el diagrama que encontré publicado y me manda directo a corto circuito con la lámpara en serie*,* muchas gracias por su atención*.*


Publica el circuito que armaste y circuito de la fuente de alimentación


----------



## Luceros

Está es la tarjeta , y el diagrama en el.
Me basé para la conexión y me manda ,
A corto circuito.


----------



## DJ T3

Estas seguro que esta bien eso?
Vuelve a mirar e interpretar, porque si no volaste un transistor, pone a la lampara en serie en un pedestal


----------



## Fogonazo

Luceros dijo:


> Está es la tarjeta , y el diagrama en el.
> Me basé para la conexión y me manda ,
> A corto circuito.


¿ El impreso es el mismo que el que se publicó ?


----------



## Luceros

Si es el mismo


----------



## moonwalker

Luceros dijo:


> Si es el mismo


Verifica muy bien el circuito porque lo he construido varias veces sin problemas. Verifica los transistores de salida que no hayas colocado los PNP en el riel negativo y los NPN en el positivo, he visto a varios cometer ese error. Alguna pista abierta o unida con otra en el PCB. Éxito con el proyecto; es un buen Amplificador.


----------



## unmonje

Luceros dijo:


> Está es la tarjeta , y el diagrama en el.
> Me basé para la conexión y me manda ,
> A corto circuito.


La conexión correcta ¿ no será ésta del adjunto ? digo, si ya no reventó todos los transistores y ya es tarde     

Ese circuito tiene 2 masas, como se suele usar en aquellos circuitos que comparten circuitos digitales con analógicos para evitar los ruidos.. ¿no será que los confundió ? Fíjese que son símbolos de masas diferentes.  ¿ Eso explicaría la confusión ? ¿Donde va conectado el parlante realmente ?
¿ cual es la Masa del amplificador ?   ¿Donde está el piloto ?


----------



## Luceros

Lo tengo bien revise pista y todo está , bien al  igual que los transistores de. salida pero me gustaría saber si el, diagrama que subí está bien en la conexión.
O si alguien me podrías Mostrar con fotografías o algún plano sobre la conexión correcta..


moonwalker dijo:


> Verifica muy bien el circuito porque lo he construido varias veces sin problemas. Verifica los transistores de salida que no hayas colocado los PNP en el riel negativo y los NPN en el positivo, he visto a varios cometer ese error. Alguna pista abierta o unida con otra en el PCB. Éxito con el proyecto; es un buen Amplificador.


Me podrías apoyar con algúna fotografía, o diagrama para verificar las conexiones .
Y no tener errores amigo


----------



## unmonje

Luceros dijo:


> Lo tengo bien revise pista y todo está , bien al  igual que los transistores de. salida pero me gustaría saber si el, diagrama que subí está bien en la conexión.
> O si alguien me podrías Mostrar con fotografías o algún plano sobre la conexión correcta..
> 
> Me podrías apoyar con algúna fotografía, o diagrama para verificar las conexiones .
> Y no tener errores amigo


Es lo que hice usando su propia imagen , pero por lo visto, usted no entendió los cambios que hice.
Para mi el circuito que usted subuió tenía un error que yo corregí en color  verde


----------



## unmonje

Disculpen,  en el POST #1121 entiendo cometí un error horrible por apresuramiento y lo desacostumbrado de la configuración , trataré de enmendarlo aquí, en el adjunto.
Gracias por disimular mi error. Éste al menos, no vá a hacer volar nada entiendo.  
Que la salida de parlante esté puesto al chasis, tiende a confundir y el plano, lo termina de empeorar.
Hay que bobinar la L100 y la resistencia R152 que está faltando.


----------

